# What Are You Watching?



## 2twenty2

VHS/BETA Max? Laser Disc? DVD? HD DVD/BD? TV? Movie Theater? Live Theater? Streaming?

I'm watching Game Of Thrones - season 5 on DVD


----------



## bobs-here

been watching, horizon - the immortalist. 
gonna put my brain on the internet, too


----------



## 2twenty2

Alaska State Troopers


----------



## bobs-here

tonight, Tattoo Fixers. some really bad tattoo's that are covered with more appropriate, family friendly designs.


----------



## 2twenty2

bobs-here said:


> tonight, Tattoo Fixers. some really bad tattoo's that are covered with more appropriate, family friendly designs.


sounds interesting.


----------



## 2twenty2

saw the trailer. looks like a good movie.


----------



## BLUE66

House of Cards - Season Four


----------



## 2twenty2

BLUE66 said:


> House of Cards


another good series.


----------



## Cookiegal

Later on it will be Criminal Minds.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Later on it will be Criminal Minds.


Haven't watched this series yet but probably will.


----------



## 2twenty2

The Americans season 3 dvd


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm just about to watch Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## 2twenty2

Today I'm going to watch;

The Greatest Story Ever Told
The Ten Commandments
Ben Hur


----------



## 2twenty2

Well I fell asleep part way through Ben Hur. So I guess I won't be watching movies today.


----------



## BLUE66

Dancing With the Stars


----------



## 2twenty2

The Hateful Eight on blu-ray


----------



## Deke40

Billions and 69 other TV shows.(When On)















Here is what a typical TV week and movie list we watch.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hockey game on tv


----------



## Deke40

Final four on Tab4 and Ousiders on the cable.


----------



## 2twenty2

Little Big Shot recorded on thumb drive


----------



## bobs-here

Blood from the Mummy's Tomb (hammer). TV


----------



## ninjaio

I've been watching a lot of Stargate SG-1 on Amazon Prime lately. It's a great show and gets even better throughout the seasons. I am on season 5 right now (of 10) and am loving it!


----------



## 2twenty2

Stargate SG-1


----------



## Deke40

Hap and Leonard.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mr. Ed


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Mr. Ed




A couple of weeks ago I watched an episode of My Mother The Car.

A talking horse and a talking car. Gotta love those older shows


----------



## 2twenty2

Hotel Transylvania 2 on blu-ray


----------



## bobs-here

knucklehead said:


> Hotel Transylvania 2 on blu-ray


seen it and we laughed. very funny


----------



## 2twenty2

bobs-here said:


> seen it and we laughed. very funny


Yes it was very funny . I thought better than the first one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last Man Standing

Love Tim Allen shows!


----------



## 2twenty2

Tim Allen


----------



## ninjaio

Star Wars The Force Awakens for like the 400th time, but 1st on dvd


----------



## valis

Deke40 said:


> Billions and 69 other TV shows.(When On)
> View attachment 247894
> View attachment 247893
> 
> Here is what a typical TV week and movie list we watch.


Goodness Deke, that is a TON of shows......but I gotta say, I like the taste involved....


----------



## 2twenty2

ninjaio said:


> Star Wars The Force Awakens for like the 400th time, but 1st on dvd


Just got Star Wars The Force Awakens on blu-ray in the mail today. Might watch it tonight if not by the weekend for sure.


----------



## Gr3iz

Busch race from Texas


----------



## 2twenty2

Boogity boogity boogity let's go racin' boys!

Duck Commander 500 is today?

Junior, Edwards and Danica are my favorite drivers


----------



## 2twenty2

Finally got around to watching Star Wars the Force Awakens.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cup race just ended. I'm a Harvick fan, myself, but I like Jr., too. The Shrub (little Busch) won, again ... <sigh>


----------



## 2twenty2

I watched Star Wars The Force Awakens and The Hunter Games: Mockingjay part 2 yesterday instead of the race. I'm a casual NASCAR fan.


----------



## Gr3iz

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Cheeseball81

Family Guy


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheeseball81 said:


> Family Guy


One of my favourites. I also like Bordertown


----------



## Cheeseball81

How about American Dad?


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheeseball81 said:


> How about American Dad?


No don't care for American Dad. I don't care too much for Bob's Burgers either or the Simpsons.

South Park I like and King of the Hill.


----------



## Cheeseball81

I wasn't an American Dad fan at first but it grew on me. I can't stand Bob's Burgers. I don't get the appeal at all!

The Simpsons was great in the early days - not as funny anymore.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheeseball81 said:


> The Simpsons was great in the early days - not as funny anymore.


Right on.


----------



## 2twenty2

My favourite primetime toons back in the day were The Flintstones, The Jetsons and Top Cat


----------



## valis

speaking of Bob......working on Archer, currently. With a side of Arrested Development.


----------



## valis

knucklehead said:


> My favourite primetime toons back in the day were The Flintstones, The Jetsons and Top Cat


grew up with Top Cat.


----------



## 2twenty2

Just ordered Top Cat dvd from amazon yesterday as I didn't have it in my collection.


----------



## 2twenty2

going to be watching some Top Cat soon. just arrived at the post office waiting for me to pick up.


----------



## valis

currently wathcing 'Dust To Glory', a documentary about the Baja 1000.....great stuff.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> currently wathcing 'Dust To Glory', a documentary about the Baja 1000.....great stuff.


 seen that one awhile ago.


----------



## 2twenty2

Watching the NASCAR Toyota Owners 400

yee haw Carl Edwards wins!


----------



## valis

knucklehead said:


> seen that one awhile ago.


followed it up with 'Weekend of a Champion', profiling Jackie Stewart at the 71 Monaco G.P. Great, great show, _but_ it was directed by Polanski, so that may turn some people off of it.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ah yes. Jackie Stewart one of racing's greatest drivers.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hockey game


----------



## Gr3iz

Green Acres ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Oh yeh! I love Green Acres. That show gave me laughs a minute.


----------



## Gr3iz

I like the old sitcoms. Like, right now I'm watching Dennis the Menace (the old B&W show with Jay North as Dennis).


----------



## valis

I'm not that much of a TV watcher, but one of my favorite channels is TVLand......brings back the memories.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've liked that one, too, but there's an over-the-air channel that I like lately, Antenna TV. I even caught "It's About Time" a few months ago. Short-lived show (one season), but I always liked it. ;-)


----------



## valis

hmmm....as I've recently cut the cable and gone to Netflix only (and the other associated apps that came with the box) I may have to check that out. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think you'll like it, Tim! Like the old Johnny Carson Show? I believe it's on each night ... I caught Mike Farrell (BJ from M*A*S*H) on there last night.


----------



## valis

Yup, I know Farrell. 

I'll have to see if I can track it down.


----------



## Gr3iz

Watching _Leave It To Beaver_ on Antenna TV right now ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Man, I _really_ need to look into that service......I need my Gilligan fix.


----------



## valis

What?!?!?! No Gilligan? Blasphemy, I tell ya. 

On the upside, it's available down here for free, so I know what I'm checking out this evening (after I finish my currently Neflix documentary).


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, I was just gonna say that I hadn't seen Gilligan on here yet. I think I have all the episodes on disk, though. They may change programming periodically. There are too many good old shows that could be aired. McHale's Navy, Gomer Pyle, USMC, F Troop, etc.


----------



## valis

Also didn't see the Twilight Zone, but I've got all those already anyhow. Turned my son onto them a couple years back, he loves them. 

Goodness, I've not seen McHale's Navy in probably 40 years. Holy cow.


----------



## Gr3iz

The SyFy (or however they spell it now) channel always plays a Twilight Zone marathon over New Years, and, I believe, the 4th of July.
I think I have most, if not all, of the McHale's Navy on disk, too. Hogan's Heroes, too. (My mother, being German, always hated that show.)


----------



## valis

I know nussink! 

Yah, the New Year's marathon was what I twigged him to a couple years back. He was hooked. I never told him my favorite, he just decided that 'Time Enough' was his, and that made me happy.


----------



## Gr3iz

It is always fun seeing so many actors before their defining roles, like William Shatner, Billy Mumy, Robert Redford, Burt Reynolds, Leonard Nimoy, Jack Klugman, and so many others ... And Burgess Meredith was in so many other episodes, too.


----------



## valis

TOTALLY forgot Burt was on there.....I remember him from Gunsmoke......


----------



## Gr3iz

The Reluctant Astronaut


----------



## 2twenty2

Carry On Laughing - The Complete Series

(British humor at its bawdy best)


----------



## Gr3iz

The new _Odd Couple_ ...


----------



## valis

Emrgency!


----------



## Cheeseball81

The Simpsons


----------



## 2twenty2

Coronation Street


----------



## 2twenty2

Twilight Zone complete series on dvd. Nothing else to do. Windy, cold and raining


----------



## bobs-here

Back to the Future


----------



## 2twenty2

Deadpool on BR


----------



## valis

Road, motorcycling documentary about the Dunlop racing family.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Road, motorcycling documentary about the Dunlop racing family.


Sounds like a good one. I'll have to add this to my collection if I can find it.


----------



## valis

It was extremely good.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mom


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Mom


Just checked out Mom on IMDB as I never heard of the show. Sounds like a good one. Lots of laughs?


----------



## Gr3iz

I've always liked CBS' Monday night comedy lineup. It goes way back to when M*A*S*H used to occupy that time slot. There have been many others along the way! I miss most of them, though several are still around in syndication.


----------



## bobs-here

Game of thrones or 'thrones' to those in the know 
i'm up to episode 4 so far... so i'll have to wait....


----------



## 2twenty2

bobs-here said:


> Game of thrones or 'thrones' to those in the know
> i'm up to episode 4 so far... so i'll have to wait....


Yes one of the best series on tv.


----------



## 2twenty2

Woodstock 40th Anniversary Ultimate Collectors Edition (the Director's Cut)


----------



## Gr3iz

King of Queens

I can't watch Woodstock without going back in time. Not that I was there (was at one very similar a few years later), but it just sucks me into it. I get a very nostalgic feeling!


----------



## 2twenty2

I wasn't there either but I like the music and watching the various acts perform.

Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Creedence, Joe Cocker, Grateful Dead, Arlo Guthrie, Santana, Tho Who, Sly & the Family Stone etc.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's much more than the music!


----------



## bobs-here

been watching Steven Seagal in Belly of the beast.
ex-cia guy rescuing his daughter from the baddies. only caught it by chance but was unable to switch channel


----------



## 2twenty2

Hockey game


----------



## valis

and what a good game it was.


----------



## 2twenty2

Yep.


----------



## valis

I'm just glad that a non-southern team made the finals. My rule of thumb regarding hockey is pretty simple; if you can walk outside in your city in January in shorts, your city should not have a hockey team.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> I'm just glad that a non-southern team made the finals. My rule of thumb regarding hockey is pretty simple; if you can walk outside in your city in January in shorts, your city should not have a hockey team.


I agree 100%! but Gary Bettman doesn't seem to think so. He thinks putting a team out in the middle of the desert is just fine


----------



## Gr3iz

Coke 600/NASCAR pre-race shows ...

Saw the Indy 500 earlier. Better than I'd expected! I remember too many Indy races with very little passing. There was quite a bit today!


----------



## 2twenty2

Missed all the racing on Sunday. Was at a birthday/retirement party.

Also

Friday at a birthday party
Saturday at a retirement party

Now I'm all partied out, broke and have a whopper of a hangover


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!! I guess not having many friends and the nearest relatives thousands of miles away has its advantages ... ;-)

Now watching _Everybody Loves Raymond_ ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> LOL!! I guess not having many friends and the nearest relatives thousands of miles away has its advantages ... ;-)


Yes it does!

watching two gulls fighting over what looks like a french fry, across the street.


----------



## bobs-here

true ... also, watching the neighbour vacuum his new car. 

*stop slamming the doors!


----------



## Gr3iz

Watching _Barney Miller_


----------



## 2twenty2

Genius by Stephen Hawking


----------



## 2twenty2

tomsonn said:


> Curretnly, I am watching Game of Thrones Season 6 on my TV.


Game of Thrones, one of my favorites


----------



## Gr3iz

_Legend of Lead Belly_


----------



## valis

never even heard of that guy........may have to check it out.

a team, the original series.


----------



## Gr3iz

Lead Belly wrote (though largely "acquired" from slaves and from some time in prison) many songs that have been made popular by folk, blues and rock groups down through the years, like Midnight Special, Goodnight Irene, Black Betty, Cotton Fields, and countless others! He was apparently one of the (relatively few) masters of the 12-string guitar. It was a pretty interesting documentary!


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Bonamassa -- Wolf
A PBS (pledge drive special) concert of Joe paying tribute to Muddy waters and Howlin' Wolf at Red Rocks. Pretty decent, between the begging ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Jason Bourne trilogy on blu-ray


----------



## Deke40

Gr3iz said:


> Joe Bonamassa -- Wolf
> A PBS (pledge drive special) concert of Joe paying tribute to Muddy waters and Howlin' Wolf at Red Rocks. Pretty decent, between the begging ... ;-)


Watch some of his duets with Beth Hart. Super.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good stuff! I never could figure out why pretty women feel the need to ugly up with tattoos, though ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> I never could figure out why pretty women feel the need to ugly up with tattoos, though ...


----------



## Deke40

On the next to last episode of season 2 of Bloodline.

Language is pretty rough but a good show. What a messed up family.


----------



## Deke40

Gr3iz said:


> Watching _Barney Miller_


Probably one of the best 30 minute sitcoms of all time.


----------



## Deke40

Just started "Jessica Jones". Not up on the newer Marvel comics but liked the first episode.


----------



## Gr3iz

The Blues Brothers


----------



## Deke40

"Criminal" with Kevin Costner.


----------



## Cheeseball81

reruns of Roseanne


----------



## Gr3iz

McHale's Navy


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> McHale's Navy


ditto here.....found Antenna TV......


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm watching it with you! ;-)


----------



## valis

great minds.........


----------



## Gr3iz

And then there's us ... ;-)

_Leave It To Beaver_


----------



## valis

hah!


----------



## Gr3iz

NASCAR Cup qualifying at Pocono


----------



## Cookiegal

Anyone watching Wayward Pines? It keeps getting more weird but I still find myself watching and wanting to know what happens the next time.


----------



## Gr3iz

I haven't seen it, but was wondering what it was all about.

Currently watching a Leo Laporte podcast. I used to like him when he was on Tech TV. I guess he's doing something similar on the web now ...


----------



## Deke40

Cookiegal said:


> Anyone watching Wayward Pines? It keeps getting more weird but I still find myself watching and wanting to know what happens the next time.


With only 3 books I can't see it continuing on much longer.

I wish they would they would turn Crouch's Andrew Z. Thomas series into a TV show, that would be scary.


----------



## 2twenty2

Dominick Dunne's Power, Privilege and Justice


----------



## Gr3iz

Smithsonian Channel - _Electrified: The Guitar Revolution_


----------



## Deke40

Netflix-Hemlock Grove


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Wonder Years_


----------



## Cheeseball81

Gr3iz said:


> _The Wonder Years_


Nice


----------



## Farmgirl22

Inspector Morse, unless my hubby is watching with me, and then we watch Star Trek TNG. 

Side note: I had some trouble getting into the first couple of episodes of Inspector Morse, but by about the 3rd one, I finally started to like it. Which is more than I can say for the episodes of Firefly that I suffered through because everyone said it was so good....


----------



## valis

Emergency!


----------



## 2twenty2

Murdoch Mysteries


----------



## Deke40

Preacher.


----------



## 2twenty2

Bates Motel season 3 on dvd


----------



## Deke40

The Trust and Mother's Day.


----------



## Gr3iz

The Andy Griffith Show


----------



## 2twenty2

Border Wars


----------



## 2twenty2

Traded on dvd


----------



## Deke40

Started "Luther" and "Marco Polo" on Netflix.


----------



## 2twenty2

The Boss on dvd


----------



## Deke40

Finished Season 1 of Luther. Pretty intense.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hot Bench.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Tried a couple of episodes of The Last Kingdom(?) on Netflix, not a fan.


----------



## Deke40

Starting "Between" and "Republic of Doyle" on Netflix. Liking "Marco Polo", only 6 more episodes.


----------



## valis

Apex just hit Netflix, caught it already. Awesome show, if you enjoy cars.

http://jalopnik.com/apex-the-story-of-the-hypercar-perfectly-captures-why-1764893531


----------



## Deke40

I like the crazy Russians street racing at over 230MPH and the Unlimited 500 half mile races. Then I get in my 4cyl Camry.


----------



## valis

Yeah, I've learned that my little 4 banger Honda doesn't quite replicate what a Pagani can do.


----------



## Gr3iz

Several Foghat videos on YouTube ... I sure miss Lonesome Dave and Rod Price!


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Yeah, I've learned that my little 4 banger Honda


All that puppy needs is a little bit of nitrous.


----------



## Deke40

"Rectify" and "XIII: The Series" on Netflix.


----------



## Gr3iz

Leave It To Beaver


----------



## valis

nothing. We're part of the comcast outage.


----------



## Gr3iz

That sucks! One of the dangers of cutting the cord ... ;-) Fortunately it has not hit here!


----------



## valis

Actually, at home, I have cut the cord, so I don't have to worry about that. But here at the office we have NOT, so we've not had cable for a week or so.....a few million ticked off Comcast, customers, though, tell you what.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can imagine!

_Odd Couple_


----------



## Farmgirl22

The Olympics....so. much. olympic. stuff. *dramatic sigh*


----------



## Gr3iz

Hazel


----------



## 2twenty2

Ben-Hur (remake)


----------



## 2twenty2

The Walking Dead season 6 dvd


----------



## Deke40

Jungle Book.


----------



## Deke40

View attachment 251520
View attachment 251521
View attachment 251521


knucklehead said:


> Ben-Hur (remake)


I saw the original Ben Hur while on leave from the USN in Galveston Texas in 1959.
This is an image of the promotional book about the makingof the movie and one of
the buddies I was with faked a message from Charlton Heston.
View attachment 251520


----------



## Gr3iz

_Leave It To Beaver_


----------



## 2twenty2

Deke40 said:


> I saw the original Ben Hur while on leave from the USN in Galveston Texas in 1959


I saw Ben Hur at the drive-in a long time ago 1959. Have Ben Hur (1959) on DVD and BD including the 1925 silent original version.


----------



## Deke40

Septembers Of Shiraz


----------



## Gr3iz

NASCAR Race Hub


----------



## 2twenty2

Zane Grey Theater


----------



## Gr3iz

The Andy Griffith Show


----------



## Deke40

Golf and 2 football games.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, I was just watching Penn State football and the NASCAR Busch race using PIP. The race just ended, so it's just the game now ...


----------



## 2twenty2

NASCAR Go Danica Go


----------



## Gr3iz

I pull for her teammate, the 4. He cannot catch a break! That pit crew is gonna cost him another championship this year ... <sigh>


----------



## 2twenty2

Laramie


----------



## 2twenty2

X Files seasons 1-8 on BD


----------



## Deke40

Welcome To The Punch on Netflix.


----------



## 2twenty2

Gunsmoke on DVD


----------



## Gr3iz

Penn State playing Temple (college football)


----------



## Deke40

The Kettering Incident-Done
Strike Back-Done
Happy Valley-In Progress
Nice Guys-Done


----------



## Gr3iz

Green Acres


----------



## 2twenty2

Designated Surviver


----------



## Gr3iz

Forbidden Science


----------



## Deke40

Chiago PD
Designated Survivor
Chicago Med


----------



## 2twenty2

American Pickers


----------



## Gr3iz

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Farmgirl22

Charmed on Netflix. It was a much better show in nostalgia.


----------



## Deke40

Wallander on Netflix.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Getting ready to watch Cook's Country on my local PBS. It used to be America's Test Kitchens in that slot, but...???


----------



## 2twenty2

McHale's Navy


----------



## 2twenty2

Restoration Garage.
Continuum.
Border Security.


----------



## Deke40

Finished Luke Cage. 

Now watching Banshee.


----------



## 2twenty2

Gilligan's Island


----------



## valis

getting ready to watch me some baseball.


----------



## 2twenty2

NASCAR race.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Thomas and Friends. What can I say, I have a toddler boy.


----------



## Deke40

Finished Banshee now watching The Wire.


----------



## 2twenty2

Last night - Auston Mathews (rookie) NHL debut - 4 goals! (NHL record) Wow!!!!!!! what a performance!


----------



## Gr3iz

The Killer Shrews


----------



## Deke40

Watched the first two episodes of Goliath on Amazon Prime. Great show.


----------



## Gr3iz

ALF


----------



## Deke40

My typical week.


----------



## Gr3iz

Schitt's Creek


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Schitt's Creek


I tried watching that but don't care for it.


----------



## 2twenty2

The Munsters


----------



## Gr3iz

It's a bit quirky, but I like warped humor ... ;-)

Now watching _Teenagers from Outer Space_


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Teenagers from Outer Space


----------



## 2twenty2

On DVD - Freaks / Adventures Of Don Juan / Saratoga Trunk / Samson and Delilah.

My great uncle Jerry Austin acted in these films. Freaks (uncredited) / Samson & Delilah (uncredited). The others he is listed in the movie credits.


----------



## Deke40

Marcella on NF.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cool!

_Hogan's Heroes_


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Hogan's Heroes


Another good tv series. Lots of laughs


----------



## Gr3iz

My (German) mother always hated that show ... ;-)

Penn State vs. Ohio State football


----------



## Deke40

The Fall on NF.


----------



## Gr3iz

The New Screensavers on TWiT

I always did like Leo Laporte.


----------



## Deke40

Warcraft.


----------



## Gr3iz

M*A*S*H


----------



## Deke40

Warcraft
Central Intelligence 
Mr. Church (Best of the bunch)


----------



## 2twenty2

Dedicated Survivor
Timeless


----------



## 2twenty2

the walking dead


----------



## Gr3iz

Testees (a fairly warped sitcom)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Testees (a fairly warped sitcom)


..


----------



## Gr3iz

G-Spot (another one) ;-)


----------



## Deke40

Just finished The Fall on NF.

Started Fortitude on NF.

Watched Mr. Church with Eddie Murphy. What a different performance from him.


----------



## Gr3iz

_'Neath Brooklyn Bridge _with the East Side Kids


----------



## Deke40

Glitch on NF.


----------



## Gr3iz

The final M*A*S*H movie -- _Goodbye, Farewell and Amen_


----------



## 2twenty2

Timeless


----------



## Gr3iz

_Cheers_


----------



## Brigham

India v England Test match cricket.


----------



## Deke40

Texans vs Jags


----------



## Deke40

Started Spotless but Netflix is buffering on me. Going to invest in a modem/router upgrade.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hell On Wheels final season on DVD


----------



## Gr3iz

_Mama's Family_


----------



## Deke40

Brotherhood on Amazon Prime.


----------



## 2twenty2

Museum Secrets


----------



## Gr3iz

The Honeymooners


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> The Honeymooners


"One of these days... POW!!! Right in the kisser!"

The 1955 TV series?  or the 2005 movie


----------



## 2twenty2

Metropolis on DVD


----------



## Gr3iz

The series ...
_
Night Court_


----------



## Deke40

Captain Fantastic
Hell or High Water
Lights Out
Mechanic: Resurrection


----------



## Gr3iz

Man With A Plan


----------



## 2twenty2

Midway on dvd

later on - Hell Or High Water on dvd


----------



## Gr3iz

A Christmas Carol (2004 version)


----------



## Deke40

Sherlock on NF.
Anthropoid on DVD


----------



## Gr3iz

The Dick Van **** Show


----------



## Deke40

The Honorable Woman on NF
Red Rock on Amazon


----------



## Gr3iz

_Christmas in Canaan_


----------



## Deke40

Football-Football-Football


----------



## Deke40

Temple-Navy-TV
K-State-TCU-Tablet
OK State-OK-Cell


----------



## 2twenty2

Deke40 said:


> Football-Football-Football


----------



## Gr3iz

_Dragnet _(the old B&W show)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Dragnet


I liked that series back in the day.

Jason Bourne (2016) DVD


----------



## Gr3iz

Ozzie & Harriet


----------



## Deke40

Pete's Dragon
Don't Breathe


----------



## Gr3iz

Surviving Christmas


----------



## Deke40

We do love our football in Texas.
10 State Championships games in the next
3 days. All played at AT&T Stadium
in Arlington. The Cowboys owner Jerry Jones grandson is the QB for one of the teams in 5A.


----------



## 2twenty2

Deke40 said:


> We do love our football in Texas.
> 10 State Championships games in the next
> 3 days.


That many football games I'd have football burnout


----------



## Gr3iz

One Christmas


----------



## Deke40

knucklehead said:


> That many football games I'd have football burnout


Most of them have been blowouts, which I don't enjoy unless it is my team. One kid ended up 47-0 for his 3 year starting QB career. He had 5 rushing TDs and over 400 total yards.


----------



## Gr3iz

The National Tree


----------



## Deke40

Just finished "The O A" on Netflix.


----------



## Gr3iz

The Christmas Choir


----------



## 2twenty2

Two Mules For Sister Sara on dvd


----------



## Gr3iz

Eve's Christmas

I'm a sucker for Christmas movies ... ;-)


----------



## Deke40

"Travelers" on NF.
"Spectoral"
"Thorne:Sleephead"
"Thorne:Scardycat"


----------



## Deke40

Magnificent Seven (2016)
Jason Bourne


----------



## Deke40

Happy Valley on NF.


----------



## 2twenty2

Deke40 said:


> Magnificent Seven (2016)
> Jason Bourne


Magnificent 7 (2016)-  I liked this one as much as the 1960 Magnificent 7

Jason Bourne -  
Didn't care too much for this one. Didn't care too much for The Bourne Legacy either but I liked the other ones Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy and Bourne Ultimatum.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mork & Mindy


----------



## KITTvsKARR

I watch Knight Rider and only Knight Rider...streaming from the NBC app.


----------



## Deke40

"The Monster"
"The Hollow"


----------



## Deke40

This might not go here but here goes.

I found a search engine for all TV and Movies called justwatch.com.

On my phone and tablet I can pick a service like Hulu and it will show all the
shows available by scrolling down. On my PC it is only showing 30 shows
and I can't figure out how to see all the ones on each service. If somebody
can figure it out please post back as this is driving me nuts.

Sorry for posting this here but couldn't think of any other way.


----------



## 2twenty2

Well I just went there and under HULU there is 3,581 titles listed and I scrolled down as far as 1,200+ titles before coming back here to post. So there is probably something wrong at your end but what it is I wouldn't know.

I'm using Linux Mint 18 / Firefox 50.1 / Chromium 55

You might be able to get help at Web & Email forum - https://forums.techguy.org/forums/web-email.17/


----------



## Deke40

Thanks KH. I finally used Chrome to access that site and it works fine that way.

For some reason it wouldn't work on IE11.


----------



## Deke40

Emerald City on NBC


----------



## Deke40

Miss Peregrine's Home For Peculiar Children

Deepwater Horizon


----------



## 2twenty2

Deke40 said:


> Miss Peregrine's Home For Peculiar Children
> 
> Deepwater Horizon


Were those movies any good?


----------



## Deke40

If you like fantasy movies(which my wife and I both like) you will like the MPHFPC.
Not a lot of acting in DH but well worth it for the action parts.

Just watched Morgan which was not very highly rated on Flixter but I thought it
was worth the price.


----------



## Deke40

Sneaky Pete on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Deke40

Shut Eye on Hulu


----------



## 2twenty2

The X-Files on blu-ray


----------



## Deke40

Chance & The Path on Hulu Plus.


----------



## Deke40

Frontier on NF.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last Man Standing


----------



## Deke40

Beyond on Hulu.


----------



## Gr3iz

Rescue From Gilligan's Island


----------



## 2twenty2

Border Security


----------



## Deke40

Snowden


----------



## Deke40

Archangel on Hulu


----------



## 2twenty2

American Horror Story


----------



## Gr3iz

Redwood Highway


----------



## Deke40

Line of Duty on Hulu(Love these English police shows)


----------



## valis

Goonies here, then BTTF. Work breakroom.


----------



## Deke40

Denial & Transpecos on DVD

Ep 1&2 of Ray Donovan (4th season)

PS-You might notice "Never Go Back" is not on my list. I just couldn't take another Jack Reacher with 5'7" Tom playing 6'5" Jack.


----------



## Deke40

The Straits on Hulu.

Finished up Ray Donovan.


----------



## 2twenty2

Deke40 said:


> PS-You might notice "Never Go Back" is not on my list. I just couldn't take another Jack Reacher with 5'7" Tom playing 6'5" Jack.


I hear you, but I just had to watch it anyway.


----------



## valis

it was very disappointing, to say the least.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> it was very disappointing, to say the least.


Yes it was.


----------



## Deke40

"Cardboard Boxer" on Netflix. Great movie.


----------



## Deke40

"The Take", "The Accountant", "Arrival" and "The Girl On The Train".


----------



## Deke40

Binging on Red Rock on Amazon Prime.


----------



## bomb #21

1. Black Death ; 2 Moon - on Tivo.


----------



## 2twenty2

Blacklist


----------



## Deke40

11.22.63 on Hulu


----------



## Deke40

Allied and Moonlight on DVD


----------



## 2twenty2

Allied on dvd
Dr. Strange on dvd


----------



## Gr3iz

The Adventures of Superman (old B&W series)


----------



## valis

S1E1, All in the Family. Forgot how groundbreaking it was.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mork and Mindy


----------



## bomb #21

Saturday Kill Bill I.

Today Kitten Academy Livestream.


----------



## 2twenty2

bomb #21 said:


> Kill Bill I


Liked that movie.


----------



## 2twenty2

Death Valley Days - TV


----------



## Deke40

Black Sails


----------



## Deke40

This Black Sails is awesome.


----------



## 2twenty2

Deke40 said:


> This Black Sails is awesome.


I'll have to check out Black Sails. Never heard of it till now.


----------



## Deke40

A little raunchy but what's not.


----------



## Deke40

4th season of Rectify.


----------



## Deke40

Started second season of "Hand of God".


----------



## 2twenty2

Watchin some Clint Eastwood spaghetti westerns on dvd.


----------



## Deke40

The Edge of Seventeen
Fences
Solace
Priceless

Redbox


----------



## 2twenty2

Designated Survivor season 2


----------



## yellowlemon

Grey's Anatomy... addicted to it


----------



## Deke40

Iron Fist on Netflix


----------



## Gr3iz

Tim Allen standup routine from before the Home Improvement series.


----------



## bomb #21

_*Dead Set*_ is a critically acclaimed BAFTA-nominated British television horrorseries created by Charlie Brooker. The show takes place primarily on the set of a fictional series of the real television show _Big Brother_. The five episodes, aired over five consecutive nights, chronicle a zombie outbreak that strands the housemates and production staff inside the _Big Brother_ House, which quickly becomes a shelter from the undead.

(via Channel4 on demand)


----------



## Deke40

DCI Banks on NF


----------



## valis

apex - story of the hypercar


----------



## 2twenty2

Star Trek original series on dvd


----------



## Deke40

Nocturnal Animals
Run The Tide
Passengers
Silence
Patroits Day


----------



## valis

Zombieland, with my boy. He loves it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Fawlty Towers


----------



## Deke40

Binged on "13 Reasons Why". A little raunchy but every teen should watch it.


----------



## Deke40

Just finished season 4 of Black Sails on Xfinity's Watachathon week.


----------



## Gr3iz

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Deke40

Lion and Collateral Beauty on DVD.


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Big Bang Theory


One of my favorites.

Hidden Figures on dvd


----------



## 2twenty2

Lion on dvd


----------



## Deke40

The Founder & Miss Sloane on DVD

If you watch Miss Sloane give it awhile. I almost turned if off after 10 minutes
but glad I didn't as it turned out to be pretty good.


----------



## Gr3iz

F Troop


----------



## 2twenty2

Planet Earth on blu-ray


----------



## Deke40

Season 2 of Fortitude on Amazon Prime


----------



## valis

John Wick with my boy. He's FINALLY old enough to watch some movies I enjoy. And this movie is waaaay up there, IMO.


----------



## Gr3iz

_What If_


----------



## SixShooter14

RVB Season 7


----------



## Deke40

Brimstone
Fantastic Beasts and Where To Find Them
A Monster Calls

All on DVD


----------



## SixShooter14

Autocad, Catia, Spacevision...


----------



## SixShooter14

Are you being served


----------



## Deke40

The Handmaid's Tale-Hulu


----------



## Deke40

Split-Amazon Prime


----------



## bomb #21

24: Legacy.


----------



## Deke40

Gold-RB


----------



## Deke40

Hidden Figures-RB


----------



## SixShooter14

Dirty Jobs


----------



## Deke40

Anne With An E---Netflix
Kilo Two Bravo---RB
The Great Wall


----------



## SixShooter14

MASH


----------



## 2twenty2

The Great Wall on BD


----------



## Deke40

Watching final season of Bloodline on NF.


----------



## valis

Seinfeld.

Ive heard good things about Bloodline, but have yet to watch it.


----------



## Deke40

Dig Two Graves on NF.


----------



## Deke40

Started Season 1 of "Orange Is The New
Black" on NF.


----------



## Deke40

"A Dog's Purpose"
"The Shack"


----------



## 2twenty2

America's Got Talent


----------



## Gr3iz

My Three Sons


----------



## valis

married with children......


----------



## Gr3iz

_Leave it to Beaver_ just came on ...


----------



## Deke40

The Blackcoat's Daughter-RB(This was real strange. Found out Anthony Perkins son directed it)


----------



## 2twenty2

xXx Return Of Xander Cage on dvd


----------



## Gr3iz

Right now I'm watching the clock! And time is ticking by so s...l...o...w...l...y...


----------



## valis

Flipping between limitless and seinfeld.


----------



## 2twenty2

The Adventures Of Rin Tin Tin


----------



## valis

Congo


----------



## Gr3iz

NASCAR Busch race at Dover. DE


----------



## valis

Americas Cup. Those 'boats' are astounding pieces of technology.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, they're only "boats" in the sense that they are in (or at least one wing is in) water ...

I'm watching _Keeping Up Appearances._


----------



## valis

All I know is thst tech fascinates me. 

Back To The Future.


----------



## valis

Aaaaaand BTTF2.

I'll let y'all guess what is next


----------



## Deke40

Rebus
Wire In The Blood
Whitechapel 
All on Hulu


----------



## Deke40

John Wick 2
Beauty & The Beast
The Space Between Us all on RB


----------



## Deke40

Flaked on NF


----------



## Deke40

Prey on Hulu

I have become hooked on the numerous UK cop shows.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just watched _Wiener Dog Nationals_ on Amazon Prime. My sister's dog plays the lead role! Actually, she was one of three dachshunds that played the lead, but I believe she was the primary.


----------



## MikeCartwright

I'm hooked with Stranger Things. Waiting for S3 to air.


----------



## neijoda

GLOW — it's kinda super strange and people around me like it a lot but I'm skeptical. Chewing Gum is mind blowing and wild.


----------



## valis

BTTF trilogy. Again.


----------



## 2twenty2

Birth of a Nation


----------



## valis

Tour de France.


----------



## PaulineGreening

Currently watching the following:

Younger season 3
The magicians season 2
Sense 8, waiting for the finale.


----------



## 737Simpilot

Will be watching The Strain as soon as season 4 comes back this upcoming Sunday. Prior to that I was watching The Last Ship, but this season has been delayed to Aug 30th due to a cast member suffering from depression.


----------



## 2twenty2

Tour de France


----------



## Deke40

Finishing up on Turn:Washington Spies and Strike Back on NF and Free MAX.

Started "Outcast" on Free MAX.


----------



## 2twenty2

The Fate Of The Furious


----------



## valis

Wimbledon.

Federer has the best backhand, or at least the sweetest swing outside of Griffey Jr, that I've ever seen.


----------



## Deke40

"The Promise" on DVD.


----------



## 2twenty2

Spartacus - the Complete Series on DVD


----------



## Gr3iz

The old _Lost in Space_ series


----------



## bomb #21

The Handmaid's Tale (TV series).


----------



## Gr3iz

_House on Haunted Hill_ (1959)


----------



## valis

good flick.......remake stunk it up, though.


----------



## andrea1

Silence


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> The old _Lost in Space_ series


Been eyeballing that one on Amazon waiting for the price to come down.


----------



## Gr3iz

I managed to acquire it on DVD ...

Now watching the Cup race from Pocono ...


----------



## SixShooter14

Watching Hogan's Heroes now


----------



## Gr3iz

Cup qualifying for the Michigan race Sunday ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Snatched dvd
Kung Fu Yoga dvd


----------



## valis

Tennis, Canadian Open.


----------



## 2twenty2

Full Steam Ahead - documentary on the beginning of the British railway system


----------



## 2twenty2

Alien Covenant BD (blu-ray)


----------



## Gr3iz

Voyage to the Prehistoric Planet


----------



## valis

Bingeing Raising Hope on Netflix. Loved My Name Is Earl and totally dig The Guestbook, reckoned I should check out what else Garcia has done.


----------



## SixShooter14

valis said:


> Bingeing Raising Hope on Netflix. Loved My Name Is Earl and totally dig The Guestbook, reckoned I should check out what else Garcia has done.


I enjoyed Earl as well. A nice silly comedy.


----------



## 2twenty2

Abandoned - City of Detroit

Abandoned - Race tracks in America


----------



## valis

Dirty Dancing.


Dont wanna hear it, love this flick.


----------



## 2twenty2

Emerald City season 1 - dvd


----------



## SixShooter14

AutoCAD....for the next 9 hours.


----------



## valis

Crocodile Dundee.


----------



## 2twenty2

Support Your Local Sheriff


----------



## 2twenty2

Lost In Space the 1965-1968 tv series


----------



## 2twenty2

Once upon a time series on BD


----------



## xyled

The Orville on Fox


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

knucklehead said:


> Lost In Space the 1965-1968 tv series


I remember that. Gave Star trek a run for its money. (I had a crush on Penny)

Now it is old movies I buy from the dollar store. Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid was the last one.


----------



## valis

good flick.


----------



## 2twenty2

Jimmyjackjumpup said:


> I remember that. Gave Star trek a run for its money. (I had a crush on Penny)


LOL I had a crush on Penny too back then.


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Found a copy of Casablanca for a dollar so soon as I get off the computer and pop some corn ....


----------



## simian

Re-Watching Dead Like Me - Life After Death (TV Series)


----------



## valis

Who Framed Roger Rabbit

Man, was Hoskins underrated.


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

valis said:


> Who Framed Roger Rabbit.


I got a copy of that. Haven't seen it in years. I think I will dig it out later.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Who Framed Roger Rabbit


I've got a copy of that also.


----------



## SixShooter14

I need a copy of that...


----------



## Cookiegal

Copy that. 10-4.


----------



## valis

Man, apparently a few people enjoy that one. Awesome. That was the first full length movie with actual people that my son liked.

Well, not counting WALL-e; that had like a minute of real people.


----------



## valis

Wild India on Nat Geo. Love me some Attenborough. That man is a global treasure.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Love me some Attenborough. That man is a global treasure.






> Man, apparently a few people enjoy that one. Awesome.


Along with " The Incredible Mr. Limpet " another live action/animation movie that I have and like.


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Just did a Men in Black binge 1, 2, and 3 last night.
Now I am eyeballing my 6 Hobbit and Lord of the Rings movies.
Hey ... The week end is coming up.


----------



## simian

Yes Sir David Attenborough is the best and most famous Naturalist, Cant wait to watch http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5704374 Attenboroughs Passion Projects.

Have watched everything thats is published except that.

Watching Quacks http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6980438/ its just oddly funny.


----------



## 2twenty2

Star Wars - The Force Awakens blu-ray

on my spankin brand new 65" 4K UHD TV


----------



## 2twenty2

Pirates Of The Caribbean - Dead Men Tell No Lies (4k blu-ray)


----------



## 2twenty2

football - Bills / Bengals game


----------



## Cookiegal

OK well not right now but later I'll be watching PD Live. I'm getting the A&E channel as a free trial for the month so I'll be recording many episodes so I can watch them later.


----------



## 2twenty2

> OK well not right now but later I'll be watching PD Live.


I like cop reality shows.


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> I like cop reality shows


Me too. This one is pretty exciting since most of it is actually happening in real time. Plus I like Dan Abrams.


----------



## valis

Out Of Sight, with Clooney and Lopez. Great adaptation from the Leonard novel. One of the best book to movie transitions I've seen.


----------



## 2twenty2

The Beguiled blu-ray (the remake)


----------



## 2twenty2

Rilan said:


> Great choice


I prefer the original one (1971)


----------



## valis

Poltergeist


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Poltergeist


Is that the 1982 version or the 2015 remake?

I haven't seen the 2015 version but that 1982 movie creeped me out back then.


----------



## 2twenty2

Lousy weather today so I am going to watch on dvd:

1. Tod Brownings "Freaks"
2. Saratoga Trunk
3. Adventures Of Don Juan
4. Cecil B. DeMille's "Samson and Delilah"


----------



## valis

that sounds like a very full day.  Not to mention a rather eclectic collection.


----------



## valis

The Shining....can't argue with that one. Funny thing, I've never seen it as a horror. The fact that it was so heavily edited from the book (which terrified me) is probably why. I'd classify it more as a psychological thriller, a la Silence of the Lambs. Although my ex wife says that (Lambs) is one of the scariest movies she has ever seen.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> The Shining


Stephen King movie. I believe I have nearly all of them on dvd . 
11.22.63
1408
A Good Marriage
Apt Pupil
Bag Of Bones
Big Driver
Carrie 1976 / 2002 / 2013
Cat's Eye
Cell
Children of the Corn 1984 / 2009
Children of the Corn Collection II,III,IV,V,VI,VII
Christine
Creepshow
Creepshow 2
Creepshow III
Cujo
Desperation
Dolan's Cadillac
Dolores Clairborne
Dreamcatcher
Firestarter
Firestarter 2
Golden Years
Graveyard Shift
Haven s1-s6 tv series
Hearts In Atlantis
It
Kingdom Hospital tv miniseries
The Lawnmower Man
Lawnmower Man 2 Jobes War
Maximum Overdrive
Mercy
Misery
Needful Things
Nightmares and Dreamscapes
Pet Sematary
Pet Sematary Two
Quick Silver Highway
Riding The Bullet
Rose Red
Salem's Lot 1979
Salem's Lot 2004 mini tv series
Secret Window
Silver Bullet
Sleepwalkers
Sometimes They Come Back
Sometimes They Come Back Again
Sometimes They Come Back For More
Stand By Me
Storm of the Century
Tales From The Darkside
The Dark Half
The Dead Zone 1983
The Dead Zone 2001
The Dead Zone s1-s6 tv series
The Diary of Ellen Rimbauer
The Green Mile
The Langoliers
The Mangler
The Mangler 2
The Mangler Reborn
The Mist
The Night Flier
The Rage: Carrie 2
The Running Man
The Shawshank Redemption
The Shining 1980
The Shining 1997 tv miniseries
The Stand
The Tommyknockers
Thinner
Trucks
Under the Dome s1-s3


----------



## valis

Good lord. Ive seen a few of those, but certainly less than 10.

Got most of the books though.

Did they really redo Maximum Overdrive? Never heard of the Trucks movie.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Did they really redo Maximum Overdrive? Never heard of the Trucks movie.


No they haven't redone Maximum Overdrive.

Trucks: A small town truck stop is taken over by driver-less trucks.


----------



## valis

That, my friend, is a remake of Maximum Overdrive.


----------



## 2twenty2

The Son the complete first season on dvd


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Just watched Avatar again.


----------



## 2twenty2

The Dark Tower on blu-ray


----------



## Gr3iz

Addams Family Halloween marathon


----------



## 2twenty2

Hacksaw Ridge on blu-ray


----------



## Gr3iz

The Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## valis

Trading Places.

PSU/MSU during commercials.


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Just watched my Spidie collection this week. 

Next in the rotation.
The Monuments Men and The Case For Christ. Have not seen these two yet.
As a mater of fact ....


----------



## valis

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## 2twenty2

Mankind - The Story of All of Us


----------



## valis

True Romance.


----------



## valis

Well, its Tuesday and 8 pm local, so X-Files.


----------



## 2twenty2

Westworld - season 1 on blu-ray


----------



## valis

Moneyball.


----------



## RT

Currently sort of bingeing on the X Files I have on DVR, wish I had the series on disc ...(hence no bloody ads!)
When that show aired in the 90's I required my family to to be quiet, all lights off, shut up and pay attention 
They were  with that!


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> (hence no bloody ads!


You can always fast forward through those irritating mind numbing ads.



> Currently sort of bingeing on the X Files I have on DVR, wish I had the series on disc


I picked up the entire series on blu-ray a few months ago.


----------



## valis

Documentary about some kid named Bueller who took a day off, and its consequences. A Ferrari may have been involved.


----------



## 2twenty2

Once Upon A Time - season 6 on blu-ray


----------



## RT

Questions for you folks...I'm sure I'm not the only one who has experienced this...why is it one might be up late at night watching TV thinking "this is awful, just terrible" yet you keep on watching? 
And query the 2nd, why do I watch a movie on TV when I have it on DVD, and suffer through the ads, instead of just popping the disc in?
Lazy? Mind control by the television waves? Subliminal signals?

Well, for now I'll go with lazy 
But wonder if it's happened to you and what you think  
Might be a musing more suited to the Firepit...


----------



## Cookiegal

I hardly ever watch anything in real-time. I record all of my shows so I can watch them back and skip through the commercials. That way I can watch them in much less time.


----------



## RT

I do that too sometimes, but my DVR is getting full, guess I need to be a little more aggressive with the delete function, or get a Roku


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, I've had to delete stuff too.


----------



## valis

I dont even OWN a dvr,mso I reckon y'all know ky answer.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sumthing' wrong with your keeybord Tim?


----------



## valis

Lol.....usual tablet issues.


----------



## valis

I mean, grpt ap spliboo.


----------



## Cookiegal

Oh, that explanifies it.


----------



## RT

Hmmm.. I've always blamed my keyboard for the typos. So I get a new one every few years...doesn't seem to help much, no matter how much I spend


----------



## valis

Futurama - Beast With A Billion Backs.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Questions for you folks...I'm sure I'm not the only one who has experienced this...why is it one might be up late at night watching TV thinking "this is awful, just terrible" yet you keep on watching?


I grab the remote, take aim and shoot (change channel) before I go comatose.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> I grab the remote, take aim and shoot (change channel) before I go comatose.


I often am temped to use my real gun! Esp when there's an ad by my cable provider and the screen pixelates and sound drops out whilst advertising how reliable they are


----------



## 2twenty2

Batman complete tv series on dvd


----------



## valis

Live Free or Die Hard. Full 'suspension of disbelief' mode engaged. Still a fun flick to zone out to.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Batman complete tv series on dvd


The Adam West ones?


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Live Free or Die Hard. Full 'suspension of disbelief' mode engaged. Still a fun flick to zone out to.


Got all those Die Hards, but with most flicks you must click the "I beleive" button 
sometimes multiple times...


----------



## valis

Ayuh. Still enjoyable though, given the right frame of mind.

Of course, using that logic, so is Spongebob.


----------



## valis

One Year In Space....freaking awesome.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Ayuh. Still enjoyable though, given the right frame of mind.


Frame of mind is when it happens, and give the stimulus your mind will respond to accordingly....umm.. really when kids are around..... so i smurf that


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Frame of mind is when it happens, and give the stimulus your mind will respond to accordingly....umm.. really when kids are around..... so i smurf that


If there was ever an ell oh ell required, that was it.


----------



## RT

Please don't make fun of the Oz place Tim, ...because this Scarecrow was once involved with a certain Dorothy...  (she doen't like that name)
and because because because.... because of the wonderful things you does
(sorry man, I'm on decongestant meds atm. and you have no idea how long that took me to type that...


----------



## valis

Understood, my friend. Very understood.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> The Adam West ones?


Yes


----------



## valis

Day After Tomorrow


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Please don't make fun of the Oz place Tim, ...because this Scarecrow was once involved with a certain Dorothy...  (she doen't like that name)
> and because because because.... because of the wonderful things you does
> (sorry man, I'm on decongestant meds atm. and you have no idea how long that took me to type that...


Btw, if you like science fiction, you need to read Heinlein's Number of the Beast. Oz plays a good sized part in that.


----------



## valis

Out Of Sight for probably the millionth time.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Btw, if you like science fiction, you need to read Heinlein's Number of the Beast. Oz plays a good sized part in that.


Oh yeah, Sci-Fi was my growing up fodder (and I always hated that folks called it Sci-Fi.... and I just did it  )
That Heinlein title rings a bell for sure, but don't recall if I've read that one...but some brain cells are stuck in the elevator doncha know...) 
Thought I had read all of Heinlein, Bradbury, Asimov, Simack, Niven and Pournelle, Phillip Dick, Clarke...umm you get it  I was esp fond of short stories by some of those authors... back in the day.

But more to the thread, Star Trek OS is on the TV and even if I don't watch all time, I still leave it on screen... cuz I've seen 'em ~million times 
BBC America going to do a Trek marathon of 3 days over Thanksgiving...hmm guess I'll have to visit family and cook something after all


----------



## valis

Ooh, I didnt know that about BBC America.....and I got Le Twit this week too. Awesome.

Dude, you read Dick and didnt make the connection with my moniker? All time favorite author.

Check out Number of the Beast. And if you like Arthur Clarke and short stories, try to track down Tales from the White Hart.

Ever read Asimov's Black Widow stories?


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Ooh, I didnt know that about BBC America.....and I got Le Twit this week too. Awesome.
> Dude, you read Dick and didnt make the connection with my moniker? All time favorite author.
> Check out Number of the Beast. And if you like Arthur Clarke and short stories, try to track down Tales from the White Hart.
> 
> Ever read Asimov's Black Widow stories?


Well I must be most apologetic Tim, as meant to name Dick as Phillip K >... but I once misspelled "disk" in what could have been contrived as an inappropriate thread title (but Candy fixed it ) ... 

But yeah, know the thing with your user name, just never made the connection with your awesome avatar :eeek:
And yes indeed, read The White Hart and Black Widow stuff


----------



## valis

White Hart is awesome. The Widows stuff rivals any 'closed room' mystery as Ive ever read. I recall as a teen trying to write one of those; did NOT end well.

Avatar, btw, is Bug Eyed Earl from Red Meat. Used to read that over pizza when I was a ski boot fitter in Portland, OR. Fun times.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> White Hart is awesome. The Widows stuff rivals any 'closed room' mystery as Ive ever read. I recall as a teen trying to write one of those; did NOT end well.
> 
> Avatar, btw, is Bug Eyed Earl from Red Meat. Used to read that over pizza when I was a ski boot fitter in Portland, OR. Fun times.


 Agreed on the literature, still have those printed books somewhere on the shelf 
Still don't get the avatar reference, (sorry), but just want you to know it makes you seem like a brainiac, always liked the sort of mad genius aspect your avatar implies! 

And, btw, loved to ski - while was able- but it required travel and $$$. Owned a pair of K2 185's and Lange boots (which came up nearly to the kneecap) and never broke a bone til after the day I retired from work...
umm...drifting off topic here, aren't you mods supposed to keep an eye on that sorta thing? (not that I'm complaining Tim  )
Reminding me of White Hart Tales and the Black Widow stories makes me want to go get new eyeglasses so I read them again!


----------



## valis

valis


----------



## RT

I have read that one, but don't think I've read the entire trilogy, but memory fails sometimes...(in fact forgot there _was _a trilogy so thanks for the reminder!)

(btw, BBCA is calling the marathon "Treksgiving."
I think they did similar last year, but always a toss up between Trek or The Twilight Zone marathons during that holiday


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> The Twilight Zone


Got the entire The Twilight Zone 1959-1964 tv series on dvd and the 1985-1989 reboot version of The Twilight Zone.


----------



## RT

Did ya watch _The Outer Limits..._
a few of those scared me when I was a young lad


----------



## 2twenty2

Yep. Watched it back then (one of my favorites) and watched it again when I got the dvd. Didn't care too much for the 80's version.


----------



## RT

Agreed! The old ones were the better ones (same for Twilight Zone, IMHO)
I tried to nab some of the shows after my cable/channel stopped showing them, all I got from the web was a chopped off screen and bad sound.


----------



## 2twenty2

_



Did ya watch The Outer Limits...

Click to expand...

S_orry RT I must be in _The Outer Limits_ or the _Twilight Zone_. That response I gave was what I thought was a question for _The Twilight Zone_ . But anyways yes I did watch _The Outer Limits _back in the day. I have only one season of that one.


----------



## RT

Oh, man, I thought you had everything! I can be a knucklehead at times  
OL was short lived but very innovative at the time, and made impressions on my young mind long ago, and I've a story to tell about that....but I can't condense it enough right now to make a long story short


----------



## valis

Btw, RT, you catch Oz last night? The Twit and I watched it.


----------



## RT

No I didn't... seems like any decent scarecrow would have, doncha think 
Actually watched Terminator 2: Judgment Day simply because I haven't seen any T movies for years- and because of time lapsed, kinda enjoyed most of it


----------



## RT

valis, I just had a brain wave/flashback, whatever... (not a stroke yet) about White Hart and Black Widow tales....now I swear I have not looked this up, nor dusted off the tomes of my book shelves....but your memory is superior to mine...

One or the other set of stories involves a courteous/polite/intelligent waiter/server that actually solves the mysteries in the end...and I think it was by the fellow called Henry...? And so attentive to club members (for that was his job) he once gently rebuked a fellow who upon arriving late repeatedly said "A Scotch and soda for a dying man!" for saying that too many times...

If you know what I'm almost nearly, but not quite hardly remembering, only have in my 3 living brain cells ... apply yours. Tim!


----------



## valis

RT said:


> valis, I just had a brain wave/flashback, whatever... (not a stroke yet) about White Hart and Black Widow tales....now I swear I have not looked this up, nor dusted off the tomes of my book shelves....but your memory is superior to mine...
> 
> One or the other set of stories involves a courteous/polite/intelligent waiter/server that actually solves the mysteries in the end...and I think it was by the fellow called Henry...? And so attentive to club members (for that was his job) he once gently rebuked a fellow who upon arriving late repeatedly said "A Scotch and soda for a dying man!" for saying that too many times...
> 
> If you know what I'm almost nearly, but not quite hardly remembering, only have in my 3 living brain cells ... apply yours. Tim!


Yup, Harry Purvis was the spinner of the yarns in White Hart......you nailed it boss. 

I have not heard of one where a robot solves them, however.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Yup, Harry Purvis was the spinner of the yarns in White Hart......you nailed it boss.
> 
> I have not heard of one where a robot solves them, however.


 Not quite nailed my friend, I thought it was 'Henry' but I wouldn't have recalled the last name without research! Good job...believe you gave the nail the final blow 

As for robots solving crimes, first thought would be Data on TNG...but he was android...
so there's this


----------



## valis

Huh...hadn't heard of that before.


----------



## RT

The other sad part was the murderer only got 6 years of prison.. I think that was he was convicted of manslaughter instead of murder... 

I once served on a jury where we had to decide about such a thing, gawd it was awful, but a process you have go through considering the facts and evidence... and try to be logical without preconceived notions and realize you have another persons' future/fate on that decision ...

Oh, sorry for wandering waaay off topic... my son left a Red Bull drink here yesterday, and it's tasty, but I'm not used to that sorta thing! 
Should have been to bed hours ago...too late now...


----------



## valis

Yeah, I noticed that as well, and was also surprised at the low sentence. 

As for Red Bull, I don't even drink caffeine of any sort, so I steer clear of that stuff.


----------



## RT

Me too mostly, used to rely on coffee, when I worked, rarely drink it now...but this Red Bull was here, already opened and one thing led to the other  It's actually the first one I've had - tangerine flavor it claims - not bad, but wish I'd got some sleep last night


----------



## valis

LOL!


----------



## RT

At least I was lucky enough to see the sunrise on this frosty morning!
(it's ~27 F here)


----------



## valis

I'm in Houston, so sub freezing is a rarity. It did get down to the low 40's, however, caught me off guard.


----------



## RT

Kingsman: The Secret Service


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I thought it was 'Henry'


Well you're kinda right since Harry is a nickname for Henry.


----------



## Double.D

valis said:


> Yeah, I noticed that as well, and was also surprised at the low sentence.
> 
> As for Red Bull, I don't even drink caffeine of any sort, so I steer clear of that stuff.


Ja..but then they invented sugar free and caffeine-free Red Bull. (I think)- well, the last time i checked.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Well you're kinda right since Harry is a nickname for Henry.


 Well, don't think I'd call *heweee *Henry


----------



## Cookiegal

LOL!


----------



## RT

Hope every one has a stress free and delicious Thanksgiving!


----------



## 2twenty2

Ash vs Evil Dead seasons 1 & 2 dvd


----------



## Gr3iz

Honeymooners holiday episodes


----------



## 2twenty2

Transporter / Transporter 2 / Transporter 3 on blu-ray


----------



## valis

Roadhouse


----------



## Farmgirl22

Woodworking videos on YouTube.  Haven't watched any real television in months.


----------



## 2twenty2

a few trailers on upcoming movies


----------



## Gr3iz

_Black Adder's Christmas Carol_


----------



## valis

NHL. Bahston Hahckey.


----------



## Gr3iz

;-)


----------



## Farmgirl22

A yoga video on YouTube I'm hoping to try tonight before bed.


----------



## RT

Just caught the tail end of T_he Real History of Science Fiction _which aired all night (late late night!) yesterday...into this morning...the bits I caught were interesting!

Tim, they had a segment on Phillip K. Dick and his dark vision of the future, featuring _Blade Runner_ and some of his books as example


----------



## Gr3iz

Christmas movies ... 
'Tis the season ...


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Christmas movies ...
> 'Tis the season ...


#1, Christmas Vacation
#2, A Christmas Story
#3, Die Hard.

Nate (son) votes for Grinch at 3, but he is 13 and a full-blown full tilt boogey idiot.


----------



## valis

Watching UGA/UA btw.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> #1, Christmas Vacation
> #2, A Christmas Story
> #3, Die Hard.
> 
> Nate (son) votes for Grinch at 3, but he is 13 and a full-blown full tilt boogey idiot.


I'd go
#1 Die Hard
#2 Christmas Story
#3 A Good Chinese Take out that delivers the Vacation movie 

and I kinda like _Elf_... just because my daughter does


----------



## valis

Ive not seen Elf, but the sis highly recommends it. That said, it started 20 minutes ago, I got an hour unitl Miami/Clemson, ajd the UGA/UA game is toast, so I reckon I will check it out.


----------



## Johnny b

Second season of 'Ash vs Evil Dead' on a DVD set


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> #1, Christmas Vacation
> #2, A Christmas Story
> #3, Die Hard.





RT said:


> #1 Die Hard
> #2 Christmas Story
> #3 A Good Chinese Take out that delivers the Vacation movie


#1 Christmas Vacation
#2 Home Alone
#3 Home Alone 2
#4 Elf
#5 Die Hard


----------



## valis

Love Home Alone, not so much the second.


----------



## RT

Independence Day 2 >_yawn_<


----------



## RT

Re: Christmas flicks...
I will have to throw in It's a Wonderful Life....
depending on your mood, this could be # 1 or #5


----------



## Gr3iz

I've always been partial to the 1947 version of _Miracle on 34th Street. _It belongs in the top 5, too!

Actually, I'm a sucker for Christmas movies. I'm currently watching the Laurel & Hardy version of _Babes in Toyland_.


----------



## Cookiegal

I enjoy the Christmas movies too and have recorded a bunch that are new in 2017 since I've seen the rest of them. Usually they are heartwarming, happing-ending stories, something many of us need even if it makes us jealous.


----------



## Gr3iz

Tim, if you like A Christmas Story, check out some of Jean Shepherd's storytelling. He used to be on the radio in the NYC area when I was a kid. He's the narrator in the movie. He used to tell tales of his youth, working in the steel mills, using his ham radio, his time in the military, etc. Easily as entertaining as Garrison Keeler, IMHO.


----------



## valis

Oh trust me, I know Jean rather well. See my number two flick.


----------



## RT

Having liked the previous posts, I confess I dread the holidays, except for another chance to spoil the grand kids (which I do all year long anyway )
Everyone likes a happy ending, but I tend to shed a tear over some of them, no matter how blatantly sappy...aging with out proper meds I guess...


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> Oh trust me, I know Jean rather well. See my number two flick.


That was why I mentioned it. Most people do not realize that the narrator of this story had a history of storytelling. And was darn good at it, too!

Watching the DVD _Miracle on 34th Street_ (1947) now ... While I'd like to say I'm a purist, I do prefer the colorized version.


----------



## Double.D

valis said:


> Roadhouse


 LOL.


----------



## RT

I guess because of Jim Nabor's death watching _The Andy Griffith show_, but just the B&W versions from the early '60's.
When it went to color and_ >gasp< _Mayberry RFD...Phfffttth!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Santa Claus Conquers the Martians_


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> _Santa Claus Conquers the Martians_


Man O Man, I hope that one has a happy ending!


----------



## Gr3iz

It is a classic ... ;-)

_A Hobo's Christmas_


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> It is a classic ... ;-)


Now that I think about it, I have seen that...last year, 'round this time...I'll be on the lookout, but I reckon it won't make the top 5 Xmas flicks


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure it won't, but I'm sure I'll watch many over the next few weeks that will not make anybody's Top 5 (nor Top 50, in most cases ...). ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

On DVD-

Rio Lobo
El Dorado
True Grit
The Sons Of Katie Elder


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Merry Friggin' Christmas_


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> _A Merry Friggin' Christmas_


Is that a real thing...I'm blissfully unaware of it! ;}


----------



## Gr3iz

It is. Robin Williams is in it ... Not one of his better roles ...


----------



## RT

It's a mystery to me , dunno why I do it, but often watch TV movies and shows that I already have on DVD,or DVR.... hey just pop it in, and _viola _-
no ads...except for for first few moments- but still watch the dang boob tube..._knowing _I can watch the show/movie uncut and ad free....


----------



## RT

having said that ^
I'm watching The Mummy, Tom Cruise one.


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Christmas Carol_ (1984 with George C. Scott)


----------



## 2twenty2

On DVD.....

Cahill United States Marshal
The War Wagon
The Shootist
The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance


----------



## RT

^ John Wayne stuff 

Hitman (Timothy Olyphant)...not a very good flick to be sure, but I was fond of the video games.
Again another I'm certain I have on DVD, but watching the boob tube anyway


----------



## Gr3iz

_Scrooged _


----------



## 2twenty2

On DVD...

Chisum
The Cowboys
The Undefeated
The Train Robbers


----------



## 2twenty2

On DVD...

The Quick and the Dead (1995)
The Hateful Eight
Django Unchained
The Magnificent Seven (1960)


----------



## valis

Layer Cake


----------



## Gr3iz

National Lampoon's _Christmas Vacation_

Y'know. I think it was only last year, or the year before, that I realized that Johnny Galecki was playing Rusty ...


----------



## RT

Ya know I avoid Christmas movies, been a sort of Grinch for the past few years, but sometimes, if it's convenient, and it's the boob tube at the right time...

I see 2twenty2 is fond of Westerns  - I lke 'em too!

Watched _The Fifth Element_ late last night, haven't seen that one in a while.
Today it's been Star Trek TOS... some episodes being better than some others...

Tim said _Layer Cake_...wasn't familiar with that at all, but having checked IMDB seems like something I might like.


----------



## valis

Big fan of Brit gangster flicks here.


----------



## HyperHenry

Longmire-Season 3 on Netflicks


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> I see 2twenty2 is fond of Westerns  - I lke 'em too!


This is what influenced my tv/entertainment consumption habits. 

As you know way back when, there wasn't much on tv as compared to today (no cable, no satellite, no internet, no pc, no smart phone, no xbox, no playstation) *6 channels on an outdoor antenna*  we could have got *7 if we had a better one* on a B&W tv with a manual analog tuner (no remote). If you had a colored tv back then the people on screen either had red/green or blue skin . Westerns *(*Gunsmoke, Rawhide, Davy Crockett, Roy Rogers, Cheyenne etc.*)*, cartoons *(*Popeye, Bugs Bunny, Road Runner, Yosemite Sam, Woody Woodpecker, The Flintstones, The Jetsons, Top Cat etc.*)*, Red Skelton, The Three Stooges, Abbott & Costello, Laurel & Hardy, Hope & Crosby, I Love Lucy, Ed Sullivan Show, Disney Wonderful World of Color, American Bandstand, Hockey, the Universal monsters on Friday or Saturady night *(*frankenstein, wolf man, dracula, the mummy they scared the crap out of me*)* and The Wizard Of Oz and Gone With The Wind. The last two were shown once a year on tv.


----------



## 2twenty2

on DVD...

Once Upon A Time In The West
The Magnificent 7 (2016)
Young Guns
Tombstone


----------



## valis

Tombstone is easily my favorite western.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> As you know way back when, there wasn't much on tv as compared to today (no cable, no satellite, no internet, no pc, no smart phone, no xbox, no playstation) *6 channels on an outdoor antenna*  we could have got *7 if we had a better one* on a B&W tv with a manual analog tuner (no remote). If you had a colored tv back then the people on screen either had red/green or blue skin . Westerns *(*Gunsmoke, Rawhide, Davy Crockett, Roy Rogers, Cheyenne etc.*)*, cartoons *(*Popeye, Bugs Bunny, Road Runner, Yosemite Sam, Woody Woodpecker, The Flintstones, The Jetsons, Top Cat etc.*)*, Red Skelton, The Three Stooges, Abbott & Costello, Laurel & Hardy, Hope & Crosby, I Love Lucy, Ed Sullivan Show, Disney Wonderful World of Color, American Bandstand, Hockey, the Universal monsters on Friday or Saturady night *(*frankenstein, wolf man, dracula, the mummy they scared the crap out of me*)* and The Wizard Of Oz and Gone With The Wind. The last two were shown once a year on tv.


Well you managed to get most all I grew up with in that post!  What a flood of memories you brought back!
My grandparents had a motorized antenna turner which was cool beans back in the day, but it only went 180 degrees lest the cable got wrapped around the pole...but I could go out and hand turn it to also get Georgia Public TV when the weather was good. Good science shows there!
And my brother and I served as the remote channel changers


----------



## valis

Army/Navy game. Generally dont miss that game.


----------



## RT

Tim, not much of a sports fan, but that game sounds like _Clash of the Titans_...perhaps there's a pun in there - me being from TN 

I do respect all that have or are serving in the Armed Forces, in whatever capacity.
Just had a look and it's snowing with wind blowing there...


----------



## valis

Dad was a squid, Im named after his best friend, a zoomie, and baby sis married another zoomie. My allegiance is with Air Force, but ANY game where ALL the players are willing to sacrifice their life for your rights I tend to watch, :up:


----------



## RT

Cool, mon! I never served myself, got a draft notice when I was a young feller of age, but was never called, nor did I volunteer..but the folks who do serve are a special group of men and women. If one or the other had come to be, the Air Force would have been my choice (if I had one.)

It's unfortunate that all world events are NOT just games...
I met a guy that served in Afghanistan as an EOD guy...after the local police put a training range right beside my work...he told me to watch Bomb Patrol. 
Said he did that sort of thing everyday....

and then he let me witness and feel the thud 1 lb of C4 going off... and let my nervous friend detonate it


----------



## RT

Uh, kinda one of those weird things that happens sometimes...
i mentioned Clash of the Titans earlier...as a joke..but...
well it's on the TV now, probably a coincidence... but I guess that's what I'm compelled to watch now ...
Or as the ads used to dramatically say..._Classsh ... of the The Titans...
_


----------



## RT

Folks, I just had a silly Christmas movie moment...
Ernest Saves Christmas...

well it is what it is...


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Tombstone is easily my favorite western.


Yep, Tombstone one of mine too. 



RT said:


> Folks, I just had a silly Christmas movie moment...
> Ernest Saves Christmas...
> well it is what it is...


Ernest is always good for some laughs 

************************************************************

Wild Wild West (movie, not the series)
Blazing Saddles


----------



## valis

Star Wars


----------



## 2twenty2

Big Bang Theory


----------



## RT

I've been watching a few grand kids today...much more entertaining than the tube


----------



## valis

2twenty2 said:


> Big Bang Theory


Never got into that one. That said, my nickname at work is Sheldon and my son, who loves that show, wholeheartedly agrees. Dunno what that means but I dont like it.


----------



## RT

Never go into that either...intriguing as it may sound... but it's not, is it?
There are many "popular" shows I simply don't like, neither funny nor engaging, smart or entertaining... lots are inane BS, IMHO.

For some of us older folks, some old TV shows are still as good as we remember them, (esp if you haven't seen them in a while.)
While some have perhaps out lived their appeal, there are classics...
But maybe that "classic" depends on where and when you became acquainted with them.


2twenty2 said:


> Blazing Saddles


Almost missed than one in your post Knuck.... that be a classic for sure!
For us Old Guys


----------



## valis

Enemy of the State


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> that be a classic for sure! For us Old Guys


I had to watch that one to get a few laughs. Made me feel better.
*************************************************************************************************

Into The West miniseries on DVD


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Never got into that one. That said, my nickname at work is Sheldon and my son, who loves that show, wholeheartedly agrees. Dunno what that means but I dont like it.


Its actually not bad. I always get a few laughs from that show.


----------



## RT

Penn & Teller: Fool Us.
Javi Benitez gives an excellent and artistic performance at about the 15:44 mark.
(won the FU award too)


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Enemy of the State


Good one!
My son hadn't seen it and he had some time last month (or whenever) we hung out and watched it on DVD.
He said "thanks Dad, that was a really good movie."


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Penn & Teller: Fool Us.


I've watched that show on tv a few times. One of the contestants on the show fooled Penn & Teller for the second time!


----------



## RT

They sometimes do fool the pros...and it's always nice to see. There are rules to the show that P&T laid down before they ever agreed to even make the show...and they bring that up from time to time on air. NO pre selected audience member, No back stage chatting with the host, or anyone involved. Everything is live, on stage.
I know a bit of magic, and know how some of it is done, I know gimmicks and some sleight of hand but I can tell you that takes more practice than I'm willing to do these days and sometimes spot it on the show....but I can't do it convincingly except to fool the family and friends... I simply don't have the showmanship to misdirect and entertain like I used to...hey - ho...so we go... but I appreciate a person that's willing to try and fool a professional team...and some times that happens  

(Ummm, I actually know a trick that fooled Albert Einstein ...yup the E=mc2 genius guy...but I can't reveal the secret...)


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Good one!
> My son hadn't seen it and he had some time last month (or whenever) we hung out and watched it on DVD.
> He said "thanks Dad, that was a really good movie."


You ever see The Conversation? Sorta a prequel to Enemy.


----------



## valis

No Way Out


----------



## 2twenty2

Dr. Who on dvd


----------



## Gr3iz

_It's a Wonderful Life_


----------



## RT

valis said:


> You ever see The Conversation? Sorta a prequel to Enemy.


Nope, but I'll check it out...a brief look at Wiki tells me (and because it's recommend by you) that I should see it.
Watching _Jack Reacher_ this eve.


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Nope, but I'll check it out...a brief look at Wiki tells me (and because it's recommend by you) that I should see it.
> Watching _Jack Reacher_ this eve.


Yup, the wiki page is what led me to it. 



> According to film critic Kim Newman, the 1998 film _Enemy of the State_, which also stars Gene Hackman as co-protagonist, could be construed as a "continuation of _The Conversation_." Hackman's character in _Enemy of the State_ closely resembles Caul: he dons the same translucent raincoat and his workshop is nearly identical to Caul's. _Enemy of the State_ also includes a scene which is highly similar to _The Conversation'_s opening surveillance scene in San Francisco's Union Square.


----------



## 2twenty2

Bonnie and Clyde
Dune


----------



## valis

Blind Side, and dammit, people keep cutting onions around me.


----------



## RT

The Librarians


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Blind Side, and dammit, people keep cutting onions around me.


 Tim is it the onions or the show that's getting to you?


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/14/business/dealbook/disney-fox-deal.html



> Disney Makes Deal for 21st Century Fox, Reshaping Entertainment Landscape.
> 
> LOS ANGELES - The Walt Disney Company said on Thursday that it had reached a deal to buy most of the assets of 21st Century Fox, the conglomerate controlled by Rupert Murdoch, in an all-stock transaction valued at roughly $52.4 billion.
> 
> While the agreement is subject to the approval of antitrust regulators - and the Justice Department recently moved to block a big media company from becoming even bigger - the once unthinkable acquisition promises to reshape Hollywood and Silicon Valley. It is the biggest counterattack from a traditional media company against the tech giants that have aggressively moved into the entertainment business.


----------



## RT

Yeah, saw that on the morning news...good googly moogly that's a lot of dough!


----------



## RT

Not watching it now, but the second Kingsman movie came out this week, but won't be to the RedBox near you til next week.
It's likely avaiable on some streaming service.
I liked the first one, expecting the sequel to be good...but ya never know.

And the latest Star Wars is in theaters soon, but I'll wait for the disk.
You can get all that on the web, from questionable sources, but I'd rather give a few bucks for non-pirated flicks...I don't mind giving where credit is due to the folks that work for a living making entertainment for us little guys ( or rubes  )


----------



## Gr3iz

_Santa Who?_


----------



## 2twenty2

https://qz.com/1156615/disney-fox-r...ns-and-planet-of-the-apes-all-under-one-roof/



> Everything Disney's takeover of Fox means for the future of entertainment.
> 
> The deal will have a lasting effect on film, television, and the internet. Over the next year, as US regulators decide whether or not to allow the massive takeover, these will be the most important story lines to watch:
> 
> Think of your favorite thing. Disney probably owns it
> If the merger is approved, Disney will own:
> 
> All of Fox's film studios (20th Century Fox, Fox Searchlight, and Fox 2000)
> Fox's television studio
> FX Networks
> National Geographic
> Fox's stake in European broadcaster Sky
> Fox's stake in North American streamer Hulu


----------



## 2twenty2

Game of Thrones season 7 on *blu*-ray


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Mrs. Clause (_aka_ The Christmas Clause)_


----------



## 2twenty2

The Santa Clause
Santa Clause 2
Santa Clause 3 the Escape Clause


----------



## Gr3iz

The first one was good. They tended to go downhill after that ...

The Christmas Star


----------



## Gr3iz

_Mixed Nuts_


----------



## valis

Open Range


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Holiday Heist_


----------



## 2twenty2

*R.E.D.*
*RED 2*


----------



## valis

Witness


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Perfect Christmas_


----------



## Cookiegal

In a few minutes I'll be watching the Murdoch Mysteries two-hour Christmas special.


----------



## valis

Holy cow. Had NO clue they made a series out of that. Picked up the first book in the series at an airport and was hooked. Good reads.

Now I have to go find the tv show.  Thanks, Cookiegal.


----------



## valis

Futurama marathon.


----------



## Coco767

News


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> Holy cow. Had NO clue they made a series out of that. Picked up the first book in the series at an airport and was hooked. Good reads.
> 
> Now I have to go find the tv show.  Thanks, Cookiegal.


It's great and has been on for 10 years so you have some catching up to do. 

Apparently it's known as The Artful Detective in the US and airs on Ovation.


----------



## 2twenty2

Wonder Woman tv series on dvd. Lynda Carter


----------



## valis

Hell or High Water


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Very Larry Christmas_


----------



## valis

Well, its Christmas and I have access to TBS, so I reckon Im watching A Christmas Story. 

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Well, its Christmas and I have access to TBS, so I reckon Im watching A Christmas Story.


I'll probably watch *Christmas* *Vacation* and maybe *Home* *Alone*



valis said:


> Merry Christmas all.


*
Merry* *Christmas* *valis*


----------



## valis

Oh yeah Ive got the Griswold's lined up. 

Merry Christmas 2twenty2.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Thanks!
*



valis said:


> Oh yeah Ive got the Griswold's lined up.


----------



## Gr3iz

Merry Christmas all!!

Watching AntenaTV's Christmas sitcom lineup. Just saw _Dennis the Menace_ ...


----------



## 2twenty2

The Three Stooges - The Ultimate Collection (3867 minutes of laughs on dvd)


----------



## RT

valis said:


> You ever see The Conversation? Sorta a prequel to Enemy.


Late chiming in one this one Tim, but as fate would have it was mere hours before _The Conversation _showed up on my TV guide, just after you mentioned it. So I was compelled to watch it.
I can certainly see the similarities between Caul and Brill, and while I thought it moved kinda slow at times..it all serves to make me more paranoid 

Now as for watching stuff atm...there's been 12 days of the original Mythbusters....259 episodes (and some were 2 hour specials) and it's winding down now, but I kept the channel on so as to FF through the ads...
There's a reason they call TV a boob tube....mind numb from too much TV....


----------



## valis

Yeah, it moved slower than Enemy of the State did, but, IMHO was a better flick.


----------



## 2twenty2

The Planet Of The Apes on dvd ( the 1974 tv series ) lasted half season 14 episodes. not enough viewers.


----------



## Gr3iz

_Twilight Zone_ marathon on SyFy. 'Tis the season ... ;-)

Happy New Year all!


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> _Twilight Zone_ marathon on SyFy. 'Tis the season ... ;-)
> 
> Happy New Year all!


Ditto. Le Twit is a HUGE fan of it. 

And as well, Happy, safe and prosperous 2018 all.


----------



## 2twenty2

and a prosperous and happy new year to you valis

Dunkirk on dvd 
American Made on dvd


----------



## RT

Live long and prosper to you all in this mere turning of the calendar, yet but another day in our lives...



2twenty2 said:


> Dunkirk on dvd
> American Made on dvd


 Curious how you liked those, both have been on my to watch list.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Live long and prosper to you all


To you also RT



RT said:


> Curious how you liked those


*I liked *American Made - based on a true story but how true I don't know.

*Didn't care too much for* Dunkirk - I found it a little boring (and I like war movies)


----------



## 2twenty2

Alice In Wonderland on blu-ray (2010)
Alice Through The Looking Glass on blu-ray (2016)


----------



## valis

Cop Land.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> *I liked *American Made - based on a true story but how true I don't know.
> *Didn't care too much for* Dunkirk


My son said the same about _American Made_, and _Dunkirk_ seems poorly reviewed over all.

I'm in the midst of _2001: A Space Odyssey_, because i read the book when I was a young lad, and it was the first field trip my science class took way back in the sixth grade...yeah the teacher took the class to a movie, Woo-Hoo! 
Almost unheard of at the time, with only one theater in town, the only other movie field trip before high school was an English class to see _Romeo and Juliet _...well, it was better than being in school confines 

And the last I recall was a trip to a Mexican restaurant courtesy of my Spanish teacher in high school, we were required to speak Spanish to order and be polite about it 
(this way before Taco Bell, only one Mexican place in town at the time)


----------



## Gr3iz

My own marathon of _Newhart_. I never realized just how many subtle (and not so subtle) references there were to the _Bob Newhart Show_. ;-) I love the final episode. A classic! Where he wakes up in bed with Suzanne Pleshette and tells her about his dream of having owned an inn in Vermont ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Manhunter. (the remake, not the original. Odd case where the remake is better.)


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> I'm in the midst of _2001: A Space Odyssey_


Thanks for the idea. I'm going to watch....

2001: A Space Odyssey on disc
2010: The Year We Make Contact on disc

And then later on probably watch the Golden Globe Awards.


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Newhart


love that show


----------



## 2twenty2

The Birds on dvd
Psycho on dvd


----------



## 2twenty2

The Princess and the Pirate on dvd
Vertigo on dvd


----------



## valis

Guy Ritchie's 'Revolver'.


----------



## 2twenty2

(Frankenstein the Legacy Collection dvd)

Frankenstein (1931)
Bride Of Frankenstein (1935)


----------



## valis

Watched Young Frankenstein the other week, does that count?


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Watched Young Frankenstein the other week, does that count?


A good comedic version of Frankenstein. Another good one is Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein


----------



## 2twenty2

The Flintstones (john goodman, rick moranis, beth perkins, rosie o'donnel) dvd
Cool World dvd
The incredible Mr. Limpet dvd


----------



## valis

+1 for cool world, love that flick. But -1 for the Flinstones. So it's a wash.


----------



## valis

flipping between Princess Bride and a rebroadcast of the Vikes/Lions Thanksgiving game.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> +1 for cool world, love that flick. But -1 for the Flinstones. So it's a wash.


This is the one I don't like - The Flintstones in Viva Rock Vegas


----------



## valis

i didn't even like the cartoon; I was more a Speed Racer guy.

And holy cow, did that movie stink.


----------



## 2twenty2

Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Looney Toons Back In Action



valis said:


> And holy cow, did that movie stink.


I know


----------



## valis

Got the Aussie Open on. Fighting the flu and hoping my soup stays down.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Fighting the flu and hoping my soup stays down.


Hope you get better valis.


----------



## valis

Asdo I.


----------



## 2twenty2

Outlaw Bikers - God Forgives. Outlaws Don't seasons 1 - 3


Hells Angels
Masters of Mayhem
The Road to Hell
Angels Go Global
Angels Descending
Inside the Outlaws
Warlock War
Bandido Nation
Outlaw Women Bikers


----------



## 2twenty2

Trailers of upcoming movies to be released on disc.


----------



## 2twenty2

Kingsman the Golden Circle on blu-ray


----------



## valis

Above the Law.


----------



## 2twenty2

Brawl in Cell Block 99

Blade Runner 2049


----------



## valis

Never heard of the first one, and no desire to see the second (the original BR is my all-time favorite movie).

Watching the end of the Nadal/Mayer match I dozed off on early this AM. Our office is closed due to the ice storm that hit Houston, so I can stay up late and watch my beloved Aussie Open. 

On commercial breaks I'm watching Con Air on Showtime.


----------



## 2twenty2

Brawl in Cell Block 99 - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5657856/

A former boxer-turned-drug runner (Vince Vaughn) lands in a prison battleground after a deal gets deadly. (gruesome violence)



> no desire to see the second (the original BR is my all-time favorite movie)


I got the original BR on dvd


----------



## valis

Yeah, Iread up on it and it looks fantastic. Probably watch it with little man, as we both enjoy those kind of flicks. Great ratings too.

Under Siege just came on, so I guessnI got my next couple hours planned.


----------



## Gr3iz

Watching the first season of _Saturday Night Live_.

Land shark! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

The Arrow (based on the true story of the Avro Arrow)

The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle


----------



## valis

Miracle. 

Easily my all-time favorite sports moment. Even better than Elway winning his first title.


----------



## valis

You know, that would be a neat thread; top 3 favorite sports moments.


----------



## valis

American Sniper


----------



## valis

Btw, all, Blue Planet II premiers tomorrow night on AMC and BBC America at 8 CST. I am ALL over that.


----------



## Johnny b

Watched Atomic Blond last nite..........:up:


----------



## 2twenty2

Power Rangers Its Morphin Time


----------



## valis

Bourne Supremacy


----------



## valis

Now You See Me


----------



## valis

valis said:


> Btw, all, Blue Planet II premiers tomorrow night on AMC and BBC America at 8 CST. I am ALL over that.


This is just astounding.


----------



## Johnny b

Live free or Die Hard


----------



## valis

Underrated flick, IMO.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Btw, all, Blue Planet II premiers tomorrow night on AMC and BBC America at 8 CST. I am ALL over that.


I would be too but I don't get those channels because I use an antenna.



valis said:


> This is just astounding.


I have the first one (The *Blue* Planet Seas Of Life) on *blu*-ray and that is absolutely beautiful so I can just imagine that *Blue* Planet II will be also. I'll get that one for sure when it comes out on disc.


----------



## 2twenty2

Now see what you did. 

I gotta get out The *Blue* Planet Seas Of Life and watch it today.


----------



## Johnny b

The first Die Hard

sequel about to start :up:


----------



## valis

I got a couple NFL games lined up. Indiana Jones ojn commercial breaks.


And Die Hard is a great Christmas movie.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> .......
> 
> And Die Hard is a great Christmas movie.


Indeed


----------



## valis

Lol......


One heckuva AFC Championship game, gotta say.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> .......................
> 
> And Die Hard is a great Christmas movie.


Die Hard 2 was also a Christmas Movie LOL!


----------



## valis

I actually went to that set. It was filmed about thirty minutes south of Ft Collins, where I went to college.


----------



## Johnny b

Kinda hard to believe that movie was released 28 years ago.

sigh...time flies.


----------



## 2twenty2

Layer Cake
Sucker Punch
The Man With The Iron Fists


----------



## valis

Layer Cake is vastly underrated, IMO. And I cant stand Craig.


----------



## 2twenty2

The Foreigner
Jigsaw


----------



## Johnny b

Die Hard with a Vengeance


----------



## 2twenty2

Battle of the Bulge
Midway
Tora Tora Tora


----------



## Johnny b

Eastern Promises


----------



## 2twenty2

*IT* (1990) TV miniseries
*IT* (2017) Movie part 1


----------



## valis

Fifth Element


----------



## Johnny b

5th and last season of Person of Interest


----------



## valis

US Marshals


----------



## Johnny b

Street Outlaws


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Street Outlaws


Bonk bonk bad Johnny. I cannot condone that crap. Ive lost friends due to street racing.


----------



## valis

Slow night, got an early Straub novel going and the Bourne trilogy on.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Bonk bonk bad Johnny. I cannot condone that crap. Ive lost friends due to street racing.


Apparently it's not what you think it is.

OKC runs on closed streets.


----------



## Johnny b

BTW....bonk bonk right back at yah


----------



## Johnny b

Next hour of Street Outlaws on a drag strip.......:up:


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Apparently it's not what you think it is.
> 
> OKC runs on closed streets.


Oh, I know exactly what it is. Darwinism in action; going that speed with a curb between you and trees? Idiocy. No safety crews. Completely illegal.

Go Darwin go.


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Next hour of Street Outlaws on a drag strip.......


Now thats fine. But on public roads, no. Just no. Ive enough track time to realize this. Physics can be a tough master.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Oh, I know exactly what it is. Darwinism in action; going that speed with a curb between you and trees? Idiocy. No safety crews. Completely illegal.
> 
> Go Darwin go.


Obviously you've been watching JJ the Boss

Oklahoma 405 he isn't


----------



## valis

Not a clue who that is. If heis a street racer, I wish him prison time. I SERIOUSLY do not condone that. Its marginally less worse than child abuse in my book. Pretty much equal with murder.

Again, this is all in my opinion; what you watch in your house is entirely your business, and I would never tell you what you do in your house is wrong. But when you come over for dinner and drinks (usually steak and a couple beers and, on good nights, an eighties action flick) that crap will not be on in MY house.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Now thats fine. But on public roads, no. Just no. Ive enough track time to realize this. Physics can be a tough master.


Seriously, no matter closed off streets or a track, once control is lost, the rest is all ballistics and one big difference is that track speeds are considerably higher.
Closed street racing is usually 1/8 mile, drag tracks more often 1/4 mile.

I've seen bad accidents with both styles.
All sports carry inherent risks.
Some just more than others.


----------



## valis

Agreeancein the risks. But WHY ON EARTH endanger people who are on their way home? One of the friends I mentioned earlier was on her way home after stopping for groceries and got annihilated by some 20 year old doing 90 in a 35. Left a 3 and 5 year old daughterbehind.

At tracks, even the spectators know the risks AND there are proper safety restrictions and personnel in place. On Rte 3 in Anytown, you got nada.

Again; I feel very strongly about this. If you enjoy it, yer call. It just isnt up for debate with me.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Not a clue who that is. If heis a street racer, I wish him prison time. I SERIOUSLY do not condone that. Its marginally less worse than child abuse in my book. Pretty much equal with murder.
> 
> Again, this is all in my opinion; what you watch in your house is entirely your business, and I would never tell you what you do in your house is wrong. But when you come over for dinner and drinks (usually steak and a couple beers and, on good nights, an eighties action flick) that crap will not be on in MY house.


Were not on the same page, valis.

What I'm referring to is legal. Completely.
And no danger to the public.
Tune into the Discovery channel sometime to see what I'm referring to.

If you are complaining about racers on open public streets, I agree.
But not in regards to what I'm referring to.

In your argument, even organized rallying would be irresponsible.
Are you against organized rallying?

Not much difference other than a lot of turns


----------



## valis

Btw, all NHRA sanctioned strips changed from a quarter mile (1320') to 1000' feet after Kalitta's fatal crash. That was a decade ago. Cmon man.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Agreeancein the risks. But WHY ON EARTH endanger people who are on their way home? One of the friends I mentioned earlier was on her way home after stopping for groceries and got annihilated by some 20 year old doing 90 in a 35. Left a 3 and 5 year old daughterbehind.
> 
> At tracks, even the spectators know the risks AND there are proper safety restrictions and personnel in place. On Rte 3 in Anytown, you got nada.
> 
> Again; I feel very strongly about this. If you enjoy it, yer call. It just isnt up for debate with me.


Your argument has nothing to do with the Discovery Channel's TV show, Street Outlaws 

Seriously.
There is NO public traffic allowed on the stretch of pavement the 405 are racing on.
If you watch it, you'll see what I mean.
Maybe they did years ago, but I only started watching several years ago and their organization currently looks on the up and up, legally and safety wise.
It's usually on Monday nights and happens to be on right now as reruns.


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Were not on the same page, valis.
> 
> What I'm referring to is legal. Completely.
> And no danger to the public.
> Tune into the Discovery channel sometime to see what I'm referring to.
> 
> If you are complaining about racers on open public streets, I agree.
> But not in regards to what I'm referring to.
> 
> In your argument, even organized rallying would be irresponsible.
> Are you against organized rallying?
> 
> Not much difference other than a lot of turns


I know what show you are talking about; it is on Discovery currently. And IMO WRC contains easily the best drivers on the planet.

Just as an aside, the hubby of my coworker that got wiped out met Colin McRae a few tmes when he (the hubby, not Colin) worked for Audi. I love F1 but WRC drivers are the best on the planet.

Johnny, dont debate this with me. My argument stands; what they do is illegal, unsanctioned, and completely unsafe. Period. Were they to do this 100% on a drag strip that would be cool. But NEVER on public roads.

Yes. I understand its a docudrama and as such the roads are closed for filming. Here is where you miss MY point; asa person with a ton of track time, the LAST thing you want to do is glorify any sort of public racing. This leads to idiot testerone fueled boys with huge engnes and the bulletproofness of youth trying this and destroying families.

I know Discovery makes bank on that show; I also know a driver FROM that show got sentnced to a dozen years for vehicular homicide.

Again; he was a star on that show.

If you condone that, well.....I dunno man.


----------



## valis

Laters man, dinner calls.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Btw, all NHRA sanctioned strips changed from a quarter mile (1320') to 1000' feet after Kalitta's fatal crash. That was a decade ago. Cmon man.


Goes to show how long ago I was watching NHRA drag racing 
BTW...that's for Top Fuel and Funny car classes.
http://wiki.eanswers.com/en/Drag_racing
1000 feet is still longer than 1/8 mile.

No Top Fuel or Funny cars on the TV show I'm referring to 
Door slammers.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Laters man, dinner calls.


Enjoy....and turn on that TV


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Your argument has nothing to do with the Discovery Channel's TV show, Street Outlaws
> .


Man, if there were a poster child for the argument from adverse consequences fallacy, this is it.


----------



## valis

Btw, you will probably enjoy this; http://www.sccoia.org/articles/top-fuel-dragster-fast-facts/.


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Enjoy....and turn on that TV


Danke. Got some tacos and rice ths fine evenng, and as previously stated, a whole lotta Bourne.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> I know what show you are talking about; it is on Discovery currently. And IMO WRC contains easily the best drivers on the planet.
> 
> Just as an aside, the hubby of my coworker that got wiped out met Colin McRae a few tmes when he (the hubby, not Colin) worked for Audi. I love F1 but WRC drivers are the best on the planet.
> 
> Johnny, dont debate this with me. My argument stands; what they do is illegal, unsanctioned, and completely unsafe. Period. Were they to do this 100% on a drag strip that would be cool. But NEVER on public roads.
> 
> Yes. I understand its a docudrama and as such the roads are closed for filming. Here is where you miss MY point; asa person with a ton of track time, the LAST thing you want to do is glorify any sort of public racing. This leads to idiot testerone fueled boys with huge engnes and the bulletproofness of youth trying this and destroying families.
> 
> I know Discovery makes bank on that show; I also know a driver FROM that show got sentnced to a dozen years for vehicular homicide.
> 
> Again; he was a star on that show.
> 
> If you condone that, well.....I dunno man.


I think you are rationalizing rallying.
I mean, with all those watching at the corners, the potential for death is much higher than two drivers on a closed street with no one standing around as potential targets if there were an accident.



> WRC drivers are the best on the planet.


And yet, there are Youtube compilations of their spectacular crashes.



> My argument stands; what they do is illegal, unsanctioned, and completely unsafe.


A person can claim just about anything, but many high speed auto events are held legally in the US. My example is just one of many.
High speed events are often held in Nevada. Much faster than cars on the 'Street Outlaws' TV show and for a length of many miles.
https://www.sscc.us/

SCCA used to sponsor a gymkhana in Dayton on downtown city streets in front of large crowds. Legally.



> If you condone that, well.....I dunno man.


Because what I'm seeing is legal, I have no issue with those that act responsibly.

As far as someone committing an act of homicide, why do you try to tie me to that mentality while you endorse one of the more violent motor sports?
I have no issue with organized rallying, but the risk is obviously greater to both spectator and drivers.
Grand National tracks have had violent accidents where debris (car parts) mowed down spectators in the stands.
Indy has a history of death on the track.
I was there 1st corner in 1964. Anyone tells me organized racing is safe isn't fooling me 

Crossing a street with the light can even be dangerous.
There are no guarantees in life.
Hopefully we all die of old age rather than accidents.

And I do enjoy Discovery Channel's show and the characters on it.
The cars are cool.
And I intend to keep on watching it


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Btw, you will probably enjoy this; http://www.sccoia.org/articles/top-fuel-dragster-fast-facts/.


Not as much as you might expect.
I used to go to some Top Fuel events long ago with my buddies, National Trails mostly.
I seem to identify more with door slammers. The more streetable, the more interesting, imo.

Doesn't really matter, I can't afford any level of drag racing 

But I do like to watch


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Danke. Got some tacos and rice ths fine evenng, and as previously stated, a whole lotta Bourne.


Off topic, but I was recently introduced to a family member on my great grand mother's side that is a Bourne. Not a Jason, though.

Tacos....mmmmm!


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Man, if there were a poster child for the argument from adverse consequences fallacy, this is it.


I had to look up "adverse consequences fallacy".



Sorry.....not following your new argument either


----------



## valis

Sorry man, not debating you. Your logic is fallacious to start with but most importantly thisnis a difference of opinion and those never end. 

Enjoy the show.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Sorry man, not debating you. Your logic is fallacious to start with but most importantly thisnis a difference of opinion and those never end.
> 
> Enjoy the show.


My logic is fallacious to start with and the issue is a difference of opinion?
Sorry, I don't understand that either 

I suspect that if every professional racer ( and the guys of the 405 are said to have pro licenses ) that broke a traffic law were arrested, there wouldn't be many motor sports.

I remember the headlines when R Petty put a funny car ( yes, he did run one off season ) into the spectator stands killing a number of people. As I remember, that happened in Texas.
I remember an NHRA event where a supercharger blew off a dragster and killed a cameraman filming the event from a supposedly secure position.
I remember an F1 start where a mechanic was trying to restart a stalled racer, and was run over, dying.
Just a few hazards that went with acceptable racing.

Point. Bad things happen to people. Sometimes accidents, sometimes carelessness, sometimes even illegal actions/activity.
When no one corrects the issues for safety, intentionally ignoring the dangers, that's when the law needs to step in and make corrections.

No doubt the show 'Street Outlaws' evolved from illegal street racing. I suspect many drivers in other forms of motor sports have started out in ways hazardous to the public.

If you don't like the format of the Discovery Channel TV show, I'm fine with it.
If it were to change and death becomes a regular/acceptable event, I assure you, I won't be watching.

But for now, I'm enjoying the racing and camaraderie in the 405.

And if I'm illogical in watching a show that has potential death, it may be only a movie, but the Bourne series is based upon an assassin and the attraction to it's plot is based upon acceptance of the main character and anyone liking it is just as illogical as myself.

Yeah.....and I like it too


----------



## valis

Good night bud. Enjoy.


----------



## Johnny b

Picked up the 12 season of Supernatural from my local library yesterday.
I seem to like to watch a lot of conflict 

For the next few days I'll be watching Demon racing


----------



## valis

Watch, create.....it's all the same.


----------



## 2twenty2

Auction Kings


----------



## RT

I watched an on-demand version of _Next _with Nicolas Cage...
And *valis* will know this, I didn't, but it's based on the Phillip K. Dick story _The Golden Man_...don't recall that I've read that one, but I'm sure Tim has


----------



## valis

Actually a solid movie; I was pleasantly surprised. And yup, I knew.


----------



## valis

Big Daddy.


----------



## Cookiegal

Criminal Minds.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Criminal Minds.


Brooklyn 99. Check and mate.


----------



## valis

Captain America the First Avenger.


----------



## 2twenty2

Appalachian Outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

Anyone know if the Stupor Bowl is going to be broadcast in 4k?


----------



## valis

Not a clue. I would think so.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Not a clue. I would think so.


I was trying to find out by searching online but couldn't find a definitive answer (some were yes and others were no). Thanks


----------



## valis

Everythng I see googling 'is super bowl broadcast in 4k' says it will not, but the Olympics will be.


----------



## eddie5659

Watched a film earlier this evening - Swiss Army Man

Great film, don't let the beginning put you off if you're a bit unsure. Overall, I liked it, as there was a certain element it undertakes, where people don't discuss various things in public/friends.


----------



## eddie5659

And then, just finished watching The Jackal, with Bruce Willis and Richard Gere


----------



## valis

Good flick. Bad remake but a good standalone flick.


----------



## valis

Apollo 13


----------



## Cookiegal

Live PD.


----------



## Shellae

Just finished watching Dead Poet's Society. Hadn't seen it for years.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Live PD.


Was watching that earlier.


----------



## Johnny b

Not even close to Oscar material, but campy and fun to watch for a barely B class movie.

Wolfcop lol!


----------



## valis

That looks astoundingly bad. B list is very optimistic. My boss LOVES those. He is a huge Troma fan.


----------



## Johnny b

It's one of very few that kept me watching from beginning to end......but.....it's not a movie I'd recommend.
Yes, a B grade is optimistic, but as silly/moronic as the plot was, the acting far surpassed the plot


----------



## valis

Documentary on STS-51, the Challenger disaster.


----------



## Gr3iz

Home Improvement (always liked Tim Allen!)


----------



## Johnny b

Getting ready to watch the rest of The Gunman.


----------



## eddie5659

Johnny-be-Good said:


> It's one of very few that kept me watching from beginning to end......but.....it's not a movie I'd recommend.
> Yes, a B grade is optimistic, but as silly/moronic as the plot was, the acting far surpassed the plot


if you like B movies, have you seen any of the Mystery Science Theatre stuff? I watch a few now and then, and if there were no interaction, the films would be the type you stop so soon after.


----------



## valis

Puppy Bowl!!


----------



## valis

Btw, love MST3K. First episode I saw was 'Alien From LA', and I use Der Hey farrrr too frequently.


----------



## Johnny b

eddie5659 said:


> if you like B movies, have you seen any of the Mystery Science Theatre stuff? I watch a few now and then, and if there were no interaction, the films would be the type you stop so soon after.


Haven't had the chance, but have noticed the titles at my local library.
Guess I'll have to check them out.


----------



## valis

YT it first. It is an acquired taste.


----------



## eddie5659

I agree, look at YT first. But don't pick MST3K 1013, as its the final one 

So, pick the early numbers


----------



## valis

Some football game.


----------



## valis

Great commercials though.


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished Boondock Saints and about to start on the second one.


----------



## 2twenty2

Terrible half time!


----------



## valis

Wotta game.


----------



## 2twenty2

The Eagles have landed!


----------



## valis

Again...what a game. Fantastic.


----------



## Johnny b

Discovery Channel tonight
'Street Outlaws Memphis' from 3PM to 5PM ( probably the worst of Tim's complaints )

'Street Outlaws' ( the good guys from OkC  ) new episodes from 8PM to 10 PM ( <------be there or be square  )

I'll be watching the good guys of the 405 :up:


----------



## valis




----------



## Johnny b

Just finished Cop Out

:up:


----------



## 2twenty2

Woody Woodpecker (the movie 2017) 
A Bad Moms Christmas


----------



## Johnny b

1/2 way through Bladerunner 2049

imo, a bit boring

edit:

Not worth watching, imo.
Just another sequel banking on name recognition.... :down:


----------



## 2twenty2

The Olympic opening ceremonies.


----------



## RT

_Blade Runner 2049._
It's just ... plodding.... right .... along.......
Visual goodness for sure, some cool cinematography at times, but overall pacing bad....makes the flick seem twice as long as it should be.


----------



## valis

Again, Ill probably skip that; the original is perfect, and easily my favorite movie. No reason to to get sad about the remake.

Got me some Futurama going on here. And tacos. A good evening all told.


----------



## valis

Olympics, mens short track 1500, womens hockey, and mens small hill ski jumping.

The 1500 is over but Im not posting results as someone may be watching the later telecast.


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> _Blade Runner 2049._
> It's just ... plodding.... right .... along.......
> Visual goodness for sure, some cool cinematography at times, but overall pacing bad....makes the flick seem twice as long as it should be.


hmmmm.....you seemed to like it a lot more than I did


----------



## valis

That Outlaw dude, Josey somebody or other.

Weird name but good flick.


----------



## Johnny b

Be prepared to seek shelter.

Street Outlaws.

Tonight.

8PM Eastern.

Be there ...............


----------



## RT

Started on _Deja Vu _on the cabled TV this afternoon....

somethin' tells me I've seen this movie before...


----------



## Johnny b

Good movie. :up:


----------



## RT

valis said:


> That Outlaw dude, Josey somebody or other.
> 
> Weird name but good flick.


There was _Innerspace_, a shrinking movie, where the one of the characters pretended to be a bad cowboy type, and (_I think_) the line was - 'The Outlaw Yosey Vales...vhat a flick...' ?
Just the way it was pronounced....
Am I anywhere close, any one remember?


----------



## valis

I believe that would be Martin Short. Goodness, Ive not seen that movie in ages but I remember it to be fun.


----------



## RT

^ yeah me too. A bit more light hearted than _Fantastic Voyage_, same premise of shrinkage, which I'm sure would feel rather dated by now.

Oh no! Due to my odd sleep patterns, _Deja vu_ is on again!
(see, told ya I'd seen it before


----------



## jane21august

Altered Carbon
and The Deuce amazing shows. Must Watch


----------



## RT

Watched _Contagion_ early this a.m. on DVR I recorded from SyFy channel.
Pretty good flick, thought I felt a bit ill after watching (purely psychosomatic, I'm sure) ...perhaps not the best choice to air during this rampant flu season...
Nor _Outbreak_.


----------



## RT

_Superheroes Decoded_...a rather long documentary of the comic book culture as reflected by American society as it changed over the years...from opinions to quite a few thoughts from their creators, it's both tedious, opinionated, but interesting.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> _Superheroes Decoded_...a rather long documentary of the comic book culture


Here are a few documentaries RT that might interest you that is if you haven't seen them.

Superheroes A Never-Ending Battle (PBS) about 180mins.
Necessary Evil Super-Villains Of DC Comics (PBS) about 99mins.
Secret Origin The Story Of DC Comics (WB) about 90mins.


----------



## RT

Thanks! No I haven't seen them, will check it out.
Been thinking of starting a comic book thread, for I have some oldies...
Once laid my hands on a good as new (sleeved) copy of Superman #1 from a friend/collector which sold for over 3 MILLION dollars a few years ago...I shoulda slipped the that in my jacket..but I guess he wouldn't be my friend after that


----------



## 2twenty2

watchin the Daytona 500 (go Danica go!)


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> I shoulda slipped that in my jacket..but I guess he wouldn't be my friend after that


Friend no. Rich yes. Guilt lots.


----------



## valis

Olympics, mens two man bobsleigh, womens DH training.


----------



## valis

Uncle Buck.


----------



## Johnny b

It's Monday night.......Street Outlaws, of course


----------



## valis

Aaaand on to Airplane. Eightie's night on AMC.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Aaaand on to Airplane


funny movie


----------



## 2twenty2

https://screenrant.com/mcu-bad-cgi-black-panther-marvel-movies-special-effects/2/



> Marvel Cinematic Universe Has a CGI Problem
> 
> We'll start with a disclaimer for this section: Black Panther is one of the best looking MCU movies to date. (Killmonger and Black Panther's first fight scene was particularly gorgeous.) But regardless of how great the rest of the movie looked, whenever the titular hero is fully suited up in the Black Panther habit, the visuals falter.


----------



## PopinArt

Right now, Techguy infront of my eyes! 

Joking!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Kung Fu Hustle axe kicking edition DVD


----------



## valis

US mens hockey, Hardcore Henry during commercial breaks.


----------



## valis

What the heck happened to the hockey game? Got ladies short program on both channels and its 2-2 in the hockey game.

Cmon NBC.


----------



## 2twenty2

Daddy's Home 2
The Star



valis said:


> What the heck happened to the hockey game? Got ladies short program on both channels and its 2-2 in the hockey game.
> 
> Cmon NBC.


I hate when that happens!


----------



## Johnny b

Going to attempt to watch Valerian for a second time.


edit:

That was painful.
Gave up, didn't make it to the end.


----------



## RT

_Knowing
_(yet another Philip K Dick story with Nicolas Cage, Tim...but you knew that!)


----------



## eddie5659

The Twighlight Zone - Season 1 (the original black and white ones )


----------



## valis

Got all those on my hard drive, up to the end of the original series. Love them and got my son turned onto them early.


----------



## valis

Syfy has a season five marathon of Futurama, four two hour made for TV movies so I guess I know what Im doing tonight.


----------



## Johnny b

ATTENTION!!!!!!

Street Outlaws versus the Gas Monkey Garage in a major grudge match.
8PM Eastern ....Discovery channel


Be there!


I will


----------



## 2twenty2

Coco
Murder on the Orient Express (2010)
Murder on the Orient Express (2017)


----------



## RT

Well for lack of anything else, I went with the original _Stargate _movie today, which I haven't seen in a very long time.
Kinda liked it, as general TV has slim pickin's this week/month


----------



## valis

Love that movie. It is sorta my go to 'stoned' movie, along with the Abyss. Like after dentists or surgery, if you umderstand.


----------



## RT

I think I do understand your general mummbly wummbly dentist speak ( so I'll just throw in just for kicks..."_Is it safe?_...

"Stoned" eh? stones...it's a clue in the flick
Abyss, very cool movie, esp in the day ! 
Haven't seen that one in a long distance but I think it's available


----------



## valis

RT said:


> I think I do understand your general mummbly wummbly dentist speak ( so I'll just throw in just for kicks..."_Is it safe?_...
> 
> "Stoned" eh? stones...it's a clue in the flick
> Abyss, very cool movie, esp in the day !
> Haven't seen that one in a long distance but I think it's available


First time I saw Stargate was after I had my wisdom teeth pulled; sort of set a precedent. So after I had sinus surgery I flipped on Abyss, and away I went.


----------



## Johnny b

What in the world is your dentist giving you for pain? 

All I ever get is a numb face and bite marks on my inner cheek


----------



## valis

Well, with the wisdom teeth, they had to crack my lower jaw to get the right one out; it looked like a comma. So it was a general anesthetic.


----------



## Johnny b

Picked up seasons 1 through 4.1 of Vikings at my library.

About to start on season 3

Violence is extremely graphic and overdone, but acting and plot has been good so far.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Well, with the wisdom teeth, they had to crack my lower jaw to get the right one out; it looked like a comma. So it was a general anesthetic.


That sounds nasty.
I've had 3 generals in the last 2 years.
No pleasurable side effects. First two, simply woke up.

Last one is my last one. No more unless for life saving.
Woke up unable to breathe.
Caused a bit of commotion in recovery.


----------



## valis

Jeeze, I would imagine so. Not a good way to come around.


----------



## 2twenty2

Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets


----------



## valis

valis said:


> First time I saw Stargate was after I had my wisdom teeth pulled; sort of set a precedent. So after I had sinus surgery I flipped on Abyss, and away I went.


Adding Fifth Element to my list; that was on after my elbow surgery and I highly enjoyed it.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Well, with the wisdom teeth, they had to crack my lower jaw to get the right one out; it looked like a comma. So it was a general anesthetic.


Gawd Tim, that sounds awful!
When I had the wisdom teeth removed had only N2O (nitrous oxide/laughing gas) but after the effect diminished I was neither laughing nor no longer wise....
because they TOLD me they were going to do one side at a time, instead they did both, that day.
"Have a nice day"

Today I went all '80s with _Tango and Cash. _
I recall I liked it better about 30 years ago


----------



## valis

Yeah, I tried re-watching that last year. It has not aged well. Now, Roadhouse, on the other hand.

And I also had all four taken out at once. It was an interesting day. Lots of 'scene deleted' parts.


----------



## valis

Wayne's World.


----------



## RT

^party time, excellent!


----------



## RT

So I recorded the last X Files episode, and it is perhaps the worst one in the new season (11)... while it must have seemed a good idea on paper, somehow didn't float my boat.
They've already aired an episode actually called "Jump the Shark" that was not bad, but perhaps it's time for this to be retired.
I do not not wish it, but with a title like "Rm9sbG93ZXJz", and with very little dialogue the frustrations of a tech heavy world become apparent to a frustrating degree. Was done in the typical off kilter X File humor vein, buuut -good concept, but almost nearly, but not quite hardly makes the grade IMHO.


----------



## valis

Jurassic Park trilogy.


----------



## valis

Lair of the White Worm


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Lair of the White Worm


Haven't seen that one yet, but saw that it's on from time to time.
Any good?


----------



## valis

I enjoy it greatly....but apparently it is an acquired taste. Ex-wife thought it was stupid, and the Twit lost interest immediately.

But I like Ken Russell.


----------



## valis

Good series on Pawn Stars channel, formerly the History channel, called 'Cars that changed the world'. Its about theearly days of the auto industry.

Pretty sure I saw Johnny Be Good in one episode.


----------



## Johnny b

From time to time, I'll pick up a movie collection on sale at Walmart.
Often a gamble, but 10 movies ( or whatever ) for $3.75 is worth the risk. And I seldom see the titles at my library ( probably with good reason LOL! )

Today, picked up a 10 movie selection featuring Steven Seagal in Driven to Kill and a 7 movie collection featuring Kris Kristofferson in Disappearances.
Attack of the B movies? lol!

Haven't finished season 4,2 of Vikings yet, but have liked it so far.


----------



## valis

Ive found several good flicks in that bin, all bad 80s and 90s flicks. Roadhouse, Weekend At Bernies (1 and 2), Robocop, etc. At the ranch in Gonzalez, it is remote enough so Google Maps hasntbeen there, so obviously no cable/internet/cell (the main reason I like it)and we have basically filled four bookcases with stuff from that bin. Last time we were there I turned El Twit onto Summer School; he loved it.


----------



## 2twenty2

NASCAR Pennzoil 400 and the Oscars later on.


----------



## 2twenty2

Darkest Hour


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Darkest Hour


 How'd you like it?
Gary Oldman won an Oscar for that.

_Expedition Unknown _(two episodes) about Vikings, found it interesting. Learned the Bluetooth logo was named for a Viking king, Harald Bluetooth, and is a meld of the Scandinavian runes for H and B.
And ( according to show) there are more influences still remaining in our modern world than one might suppose.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> How'd you like it?


There arn't too many movies that can hold my attention for any length of time but this one sure did. 



RT said:


> Gary Oldman won an Oscar for that.


And he most certainly deserves it. Great performance.


----------



## RT

^ Ah! Just got that one (Darkest Hour) via Redbox, plus Murder on the Orient Express...looking forward to both this evening.


----------



## 2twenty2

> Contrary to Some Claims, Cord Cutting Continues to Set Records


https://www.dslreports.com/shownews/The-Pace-of-Cord-Cutting-Continues-to-Accelerate-141351



> Cable Industry Finally Fights Cord Cutting With Fewer Ads


https://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Cable-Industry-Finally-Fights-Cord-Cutting-With-Fewer-Ads-141396

I cut the cord for TV services a few years ago and haven't looked back. OTA 40 channels. Clarification on the 40 channels. Some of those are sub-channels of the main channel but because those sub-channels broadcast different programming than the main channel I count them as separate channels. I live close to the Canada/USA border so receive tv signals from both sides.

What I use to get OTA tv signals main TV:

Channel Master 4228
Channel Master 7778 pre amp
RG-6 quad shield coax cable
HomeWorx HW-150PVR (used for recording and playback only)
Antennacraft antenna rotor

What I use to get OTA tv signals second TV:

GE 33685 Pro Yagi
RCA CVH121 amp
RG-6 quad shield coax cable
HomeWorx HW-150PVR (used for recording and playback only)
Antennacraft antenna rotor


----------



## Johnny b

Johnny English Reborn........:up:


----------



## 2twenty2

Muppets Most Wanted


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished one of my favorite westerns:

Once Upon a Time in the West 

I remember watching it the first time it was shown in the late 60's and I enjoy it more each time.


----------



## valis

Gotta admit I enjoy that movie as well.

That said, I also enjoy the Muppets.


----------



## RT

Strange night into day, watched two _Resident Evil_ flicks (seen 'em), and later _Descent _(new for me) and ended up a bit depressed ...
so I decided to set up my new Windows 10 machine as a diversion and have had so much Frustrating Effing Fun_  _trying to remove the built in annoys that a new OS comes with (guaranteed to be included with your purchase) think I'll have a lie down...

Cortana!  Silence! ... I keel you!! 

(shoulda watched the Muppets  )


----------



## 2twenty2

How The West Was Won

On blu-ray that states in part *restored clarity eliminating its original "three-panel join lines" WRONG! *in a lot of scenes those three panel lines can still be seen!  Very disappointed.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> How The West Was Won


 First movie I ever saw anything in theater was _Bambi_, with parents, followed by _How The West Was Won_ ( also with parents) ... first time I ever saw blood from a gun shot on screen, for I was but a young 'un then.
I cried over _Bambi_, but not the western....


----------



## valis

I was supposed to see Bambi in a movie theater back in the 70's with my 3rd grade class, and we went to the theater. Then the projector caught fire 10 minutes in. End of movie.


----------



## RT

Well at least you weren't in class and didn't get burned up! 
First movie for a class trip in grade school was _Romeo and Juliet _... the brief moment a woman's breast was revealed... _>gasp!<_
The best movie trip was in the science class and went to see _2001: A Space Odyssey++ _


----------



## Johnny b

For me it was The African Queen with Bogart.
Saw it at the drive-in with my Mom and Dad when I was about 6 or 7 years old.

Another one of those movies on my list of favorites.


----------



## RT

It's Friday , which means it's Star Trek all day long, and into the night on BBC America, it appears. The original and TNG...of course I've seen 'em all many times, but of late there has been a plethora of_ Blue Planet _and_ Planet Earth II_ on there - top notch nature shows to be sure, love 'em - tend to leave star Trek on, even if I'm not watching...

And now I see later there's  this movie I saw, about a bus that had to ...speed... around the city, keeping its ...speed... over fifty, and if its ...speed... dropped, it would explode! 
I think it was called "The Bus That Couldn't Slow Down."
(credit: Homer Simpson  )


----------



## RT

Johnny-be-Good said:


> For me it was The African Queen with Bogart.
> Saw it at the drive-in ~


Ah! the drive in movie venue! What a cool thing back in the day!Hard to imagine as a 6-7 year old would get into a Bogart flick, but yes, African Queen, quite a classic
.
I vaguely recall going with my parents as a child, but as a teenager my friends could drive...
and the folks in the back seat would hide, so we only had to buy two tickets and watched fairly horrible movies like Empire of the Ants, or some such.
The food was great, crispy hot french fries, just as promoted on the screen before the double feature. Couldn't tell you how many folks drove off with the speaker still attached to the driver's side window 

Our drive in was eventually replaced with a putt putt thing, but didn't last long...I think there is one drive in theater still existing about 30 miles away...but you know, ain't gonna go


----------



## Johnny b

Just watched African Queen.
The restored version has excellent color and definition and best of all ......no mumbling as in many recent flicks.

A time when heroes were men with out steroids and heroines were women without silicone.

Best of all, they could act their parts :up:


----------



## RT

Woke about 4 a.m., unable to return to sleep and _Babe_ was on - haven't seen that since little kids were living in the house.
_"That'll do pig...that'll do."_


----------



## 2twenty2

Twin Peaks (never seen it when it was on tv back in the 90s)


----------



## 2twenty2

Stopped watching Twin Peaks. Characters way too weird for me.

Jumanji Welcome To The jungle


----------



## 2twenty2

The Red Skelton Hour In Color - Unreleased Seasons
The Hee Haw Collection
Daffy Duck and Friends
Bugs Bunny and Friends
Tom & Jerry and Friends vol.2
Foghorn Leghorn & Friends


----------



## valis

Astros baseball, baby! woo woo!


----------



## 2twenty2

Malcolm X


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Jumanji Welcome To The jungle


 Watched that twice over the past two days, really a fun movie, I thought! 

For now, _Open Range_.


----------



## valis

Got AMC, eh?  Flipping between that (Open Range) and the NCAA hoops games.


----------



## RT

Yup.

Tim, I did see yet another Phillip K. Dick story adapted to the screen this past weekend...can't recall the name... the about the guy who mistaken for a booby-trapped clone... "Impersonater," was it? I'm sure you know it...
(well this one did not have Nicolas Cage in it 

Edit: It was "Imposter"... I don't recall having read that work, and the movie was OK, once you know what was happening (which happens very early on) and it's kinda as you'd expect, so I sorta missed some of the middle, but watched the end to answer a few questions I had....turns out there was more than one question answered


----------



## RT

It was mentioned before in an earlier post, but today is my turn for _How the West Was Won. _It's a gloomy day with rain approaching, not sure if I've seen it since a child...I don't remember it being so musically inclined...I do recall it's rather long, but it covers a lot of territory, if you will


----------



## RT

_Salt_


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished a Norwegian film, Headhunters ( like in 'corporate' )

First half was slow. Several times painfully and the dubbing didn't help.
But pick up with a crash bang second half, it definitely did.
Worth the wait.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headhunters_(film)
(spoiler alert)


----------



## 2twenty2

Saturday Night Live ( i recorded this last night)


----------



## RT

That was a thing , back in the day, esp the original with Belushi, Aykroyd, Murray, Chase, Curtain, Radner, etc...more have come and gone, some to success - some not so much, maybe had the moment in the show, and thence contractual difficulties...
but anyway, surely 'twas one of the great break through sketch shows on TV.

Was sad to hear that there was once a cancer center dedicated to Gilda Radner, but they changed the name because people forgot who she was!


----------



## Deke40

Just got through watching 6 part Requiem on Netflix. Love these British shows.


----------



## RT

Deke, used to watch all manner of Brit-Coms! But the dramas/mystery shows are good too!

Tonight has been "radioactive" night.... Older movies from the 50's with a radioactive theme, including _The Incredible Shrinking Man..._and _Them!, _(both fondly remembered from my youth)...and as the night goes on perhaps a few that might be hard to wade through as the night goes on towards morning... like _The Magnetic Monster _and _The H-Man_... and a few more I likely won't remain awake for_..._
good thing there on TCMHD, so no frikkin' ads during the broadcast, and often include a bit of trivia about the flicks, as an intro or a prologue...then the comes the 10 - 15 -20 minute ad block before the next flick...I don't mind that, for I know when to look away


----------



## 2twenty2

Star Wars The Last Jedi


----------



## valis

Carlito's Way. Havent seen that in quite some time.


----------



## valis

Nova on PBS, The Great Math Mystery.


----------



## Johnny b

Was able to find Season 1 of Stargate Universe


----------



## 2twenty2

The Godfather 
The Godfather Part II
The Godfather Part III


----------



## valis

Star Wars


----------



## valis

Tron.


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

As of this second? I'm actually about to do some physics work. But what do I watch? I like Designated Survivor, that's a pretty good show


----------



## Johnny b

Watched 'V is for Vendetta' last night.


----------



## valis

good movie, IMO.


----------



## 2twenty2

Trailers of movies coming out on disc in the next few months.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-kubricks-2001-a-space-odyssey-saw-into-the-future-1520609361



> How Kubrick's '2001: A Space Odyssey' Saw Into the Future
> 
> *Now 50 years old*, the famously opaque science-fiction classic anticipated flat-screen technology and artificial intelligence (but no, HAL was not a spoof of IBM).


----------



## 2twenty2

The Untouchables - complete series


----------



## RT

_X Files_ marathon on BBC- Am, but interrupted it to watch _Star Wars The Last Jedi
_
(really, I don't know why don't own the original X Files series on disc already...but it's good to wait a long time to re-watch something you're familiar with)


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished The shape of Water


----------



## Johnny b

Street Outlaws....... :up:


----------



## valis

Watched a few minutes of that and just laughed. Reminds me of Group B with all the safety regs....

I, on the other hand, am watching the highly sophisticated show Jaws 3.


----------



## Johnny b

Maybe, but I watched SO all evening 

Looks like they're bringing back some interest in drag racing 

I remember a time long ago in the US when drag racing was watched more than any other sport, and that included football and F1.

Of course, it'll never be the same again.
In general, the youth today don't identify with with the sport as in days of yore, the costs of doing it are now prohibitive to most and being competitive even more so in the now stagnant middle class economy. Plus the Big Three being less interested and focusing more on billing for collectability than the old 'win on Sunday, sell on Monday' mentality.

Sigh!....things change.


----------



## RT

Having watched _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ (DVD) last night, the second portion is on tonight, _The Desolation of Smaug _(TV_._)
Hopefully the third installment might appear tomorrow...

I could well follow up making this coming weekend a Tolkien fest with my _Lords of the Rings _ trilogy.


----------



## Johnny b

Just started on the DVD 5th year set of Homeland.


----------



## valis

Escape Plan, and it is an astonishlingly bad movie.

And that may very well be an understatement.

Beats the heck out of Street Outlaws, though.


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Maybe, but I watched SO all evening
> 
> Looks like they're bringing back some interest in drag racing
> 
> I remember a time long ago in the US when drag racing was watched more than any other sport, and that included football and F1.
> 
> Of course, it'll never be the same again.
> In general, the youth today don't identify with with the sport as in days of yore, the costs of doing it are now prohibitive to most and being competitive even more so in the now stagnant middle class economy. Plus the Big Three being less interested and focusing more on billing for collectability than the old 'win on Sunday, sell on Monday' mentality.
> 
> Sigh!....things change.


There are a few things here I want to comment on, but I am on a tablet so will keep it brief; I am very curious as to why there isnt a quarter-mile record that has the rep of, say, the Nordschleife record. Means nothing except bragging rights, and IMHO, gives more technical returns to the end user than Nascar.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> There are a few things here I want to comment on, but I am on a tablet so will keep it brief; I am very curious as to why there isnt a quarter-mile record that has the rep of, say, the Nordschleife record. Means nothing except bragging rights, and IMHO, gives more technical returns to the end user than Nascar.


Things change.
Back in the 60's and maybe into the 70's, The NHRA Nationals at Indianapolis was the top draw.
The car factories were putting out limited special builds for selected experienced teams, often backed by dealerships. 
It was a time of factory backed performance cars with considerable engineering advances all to impress the public and sell more cars. These were the 'stock' classes.
F/X (factory experimental) became an off shoot of the stock classes, even more radical, but not for sale.
Modifieds followed the trend taking off where the factories ended. The 'Gassers'. Old car shells
on new chassis with extreme engine mods, but burning gasoline, usually race gas.
Altereds essentially set engines back for more traction.
Funny cars did much the same but altered the wheel base.
Then there was the dragster classes, from gas to alcohol to nitromethane. Longer wheelbase, practically no body on most and a motor.

This was a time for experimenting and it drew crowds.
Cars at that time were relatively cheap and performance was no where as costly as today.
So the public got involved often with off the lot cars.

As i mentioned, drag racing was very popular at one time.
And drag strips sprang up 'everywhere'. Everywhere there were fans and drag racers.

At the same time, circuit racing became popular with notable racers going on tours.
The Nationals became the Summer Nationals. Elsewhere there sprang up various ****** Nationals and the intense focus once at Indy, became common at other locations.

But ....things change.

A lot of factors caused drag strips to close.

Emissions in the mid 70's gutted the performance of factory built cars.
Those owners lost interest over time.
Because of said performance issues, class structures changed.
Pure Stock was introduced. That would be strictly 'stock'. Interest was lacking and wained rapidly.
Then came bracket racing. Racing against a clock with handicaps.
It's been a while since I was involved, so I don't know how well that stood the test of time.

As the costs of modifying a car to race went up and up, the economy tanked in the 70's because of gasoline shortages. That sucked a lot of interest out of the sport on the street legal level.

Then, as housing grew near the raceways, noise pollution became the argument to close more drag strips.

There are obviously strips still open, but nowhere near the numbers of almost 50 years ago.

Many today seem to draw near equal levels of competition.
What is the fastest track today? I don't know.

But today, what ever the track, on race day, it's the variable tuning of the car that's become important in the open classes. Not absolute power 
If you notice, races can be lost on tracks that won't support the max horsepower of many highly modified cars like seen on Street Outlaws. 
And there's a lot more driver input today than many onlookers think.

Many if not most of the race cars seen on Street Outlaws put out between 3000 and 4000 horsepower.
That's more than AA/F dragsters developed back in the 60's.

But, back in the day, the NHRA Nationals was king.

Out of curiosity, I looked up what is the current fastest in Top Fuel:
https://www.nhra.com/news/2017/prit...-top-fuel-c-force-line-also-top-friday-fields


> Leah Pritchett made the quickest pass in Top Fuel history (3.658)


https://jalopnik.com/how-to-crush-a-record-in-an-11-000-horsepower-top-fuel-1792914771
* How To Crush A Record In An 11,000 Horsepower Top Fuel Dragster *

But that will change. And maybe somewhere else.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Escape Plan, and it is an astonishlingly bad movie.
> 
> And that may very well be an understatement.
> 
> Beats the heck out of Street Outlaws, though.


Missed that post last night.

Well, all I can say is fun isn't for everyone


----------



## Shellae

Just finished 'Dare to be Wild'. What an inspiring movie based on the real life efforts of Mary Reynolds and her passion of wildlife plant landscaping. Love the music too.


----------



## valis

Robocop (the original for obvious reasons).


----------



## 2twenty2

Vikings season 5 part 1


----------



## Johnny b

Looking forward to Vikings 4.2 and 5.
Good story line imo.

Just finished SIX


----------



## 2twenty2

back to watching The Untouchables


----------



## Johnny b

Watched the original War of the Worlds with Gene Berry, this afternoon.


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished Dying of the Light with Nicolas Cage.


----------



## RT

Watched the first episode of the new series _Killing Eve_ on BBC America (I watch that channel a lot) and found it...very peculiar, in an interesting way at times...not bad, perhaps a bit modern for me (not sure what that means), but as usual it takes a watch or two to see if the show develops to one's taste and interest.

Perhaps I'm peculiar enough to check out the next few episodes...

I must confess the incessant ads on the channel over time has led me the the watching of it. Though I usually buffer the TV to skip the ads, I could tell tell the ads were over when the ad for this showed.
I was won over by the extremely insincere reaction to the question at the end of this trailer... "Are you upset?"
And the equally odd and insincere theme ...
"I ...._hav_e... to kill you...
I'm really sorry..., "

(really needs an emoti here, couldn't decide on which!)


----------



## valis

Crimson Tide


----------



## Johnny b

Yes, it's that time again.....

Street Outlaws all evening


----------



## Johnny b

Just picked up the remastered original Star Trek seasons one and two from the library.
Supposed to be some cgi for enhanced visual effects.
I'll report back on that later 

So, that's my plan for the week.


----------



## RT

If you're mentioning TOS, I'll bring the popcorn! 
Showed briefly on cable TV, called _Star Trek 2.0, _it's cool beans, when in the mood 
And some effects really does warrent a dose of modern CGI, but it was what it was back then!


----------



## valis

Twins


----------



## valis

Question; what movie have you all seen the most? Watching Tron again, this is easily my most watched movie. Probably followed by the Oceans Trilogy.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Question; what movie have you all seen the most? Watching Tron again, this is easily my most watched movie. Probably followed by the Oceans Trilogy.


Three way tie for me.
Once Upon a Time in the West, Fist full of Dollars and For a Few Dollars More.

Given time, probably John Wick and John Wick chapter two.


----------



## Johnny b

I would have listed The Good, The Bad, The Ugly, but it's so darn long I keep falling asleep


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Question; what movie have you all seen the most? Watching Tron again, this is easily my most watched movie. Probably followed by the Oceans Trilogy.


Jason Bourne (the first 3 movies)
Soldier
Tombstone
The Quick and the Dead


----------



## valis

Got a couple western fans here, eh? I watched Chisum today if that buys me any street cred....

Bourne Trilogy is awesome, love it. Ocean's is a bit less brutal and more comedic, which is why I enjoy it more.

Tombstone is hands down my favorite western.


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Three way tie for me.
> Once Upon a Time in the West, Fist full of Dollars and For a Few Dollars More.
> 
> Given time, probably John Wick and John Wick chapter two.


Just finished watching John Wick....love that movie. Plus a dog lover so it is also a feel-good movie.


----------



## valis

I've also seen Jaws probably more times than is healthy. Great movie.

Funny thing? There is a whole 'nother category of movies that fall into the 'can only watch once a decade' area. Like Blade Runner or Memento. And Donnie Darko. I always need to approach those with a fresh view.


----------



## RT

This query of yours might deserve it's own thread, Tim!
Because, as you said, there are different movies that could be categorized, such as "My Go To Is: when I'm feeling (>i_nsert all possible moods and emotions HERE, for any given time in your life <_) 

It sure would be hard to for me to say which movies for sure, for me - but some have already been mentioned that would certainly qualify as possibilities here...


----------



## valis

RT said:


> This query of yours might deserve it's own thread, Tim!


I actually thought that as well, but I think it would be a short-lived thread. Everyone has their go-to (as you mentioned; as previously stated, Stargate is one of my go-to flicks after dental surgery) and it would die out fast. Again, IMHO.



> It sure would be hard to for to say which movies for sure, for me


say what?


----------



## 2twenty2

Forgot to mention

Django Unchained


----------



## valis

Good flick.....


----------



## valis

40 Year Old Virgin.


----------



## Johnny b

As far as westerns go, I thought A Million Ways to Die in the West was fun


----------



## valis

haven't seen that yet...usually Seth does not translate well to the big screen.


----------



## valis

Lord Of War


----------



## RT

valis said:


> say what?


Well, which movies for me, most watched, as per your question...

Hmmph, just went through this same durn "say what?" thing with Dotty, elsewhere on the board, a short while ago... so again I edited here, and then realized I did not post this in a timely fashion....
so I now have no idea what you're talking about 
I should start my own thread entitled "Filling in the Blanks and Reading Thoughts, a Non- Paranormal Experiment (that includes mispelling common words and possible dyslexia."
(I misspelled "mispelling" just for the title doncha know  )


----------



## RT

Gonna finish watching _Contagion_, maybe... but I DVR'd _Skyfall_ earlier, possible contender for viewing this eve.


----------



## RT

_The Post_ is cued up for this evening.

and ya know, I was thinking (_ouch_) that many posts here refer to movies and one of the great movie experiences, besides the big indoor cinema when you were a kid, was the nostalgic Drive In Theater.
Played bad movies, mostly. But was fun to be a teen and sneak in the other couple that hid in the back seat so as not to pay for four tickets...heh, heh... 
Often a double feature, but there was an Intermission...
And perhaps the beginning of subliminal advertising as we know it today...
(but then, it wasn't so subliminal)


----------



## valis

RT said:


> _The Post_ is cued up for this evening.
> 
> and ya know, I was thinking (_ouch_) that many posts here refer to movies and one of the great movie experiences, besides the big indoor cinema when you were a kid, was the nostalgic Drive In Theater.
> Played bad movies, mostly. But was fun to be a teen and sneak in the other couple that hid in the back seat so as not to pay for four tickets...heh, heh...
> Often a double feature, but there was an Intermission...
> And perhaps the beginning of subliminal advertising as we know it today...
> (but then, it wasn't so subliminal)


Got my first smooch at a drive-in. Flash Gordon/The Black Hole double feature (parents 'conveniently' sent me and my girly to get popcorn).


----------



## valis

valis said:


> Question; what movie have you all seen the most? Watching Tron again, this is easily my most watched movie. Probably followed by the Oceans Trilogy.


Gotta add Wargames to this. First movie I could quote in entirety.

And Jurassic Park. Seen that waaaaaaay too many times.


----------



## valis

the last 40 minutes of Open Range. Hard to find a better gun battle.

Bluebonnet. And dont you tell no one.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> the last 40 minutes of Open Range.


----------



## 2twenty2

Roots (2016 the remake version)


----------



## valis

Tombstone

Another movie I watch waaaay too much.


----------



## RT

Doc Holliday: Wyatt Earp's my friend.
Texas Jack Vermillion: Hell, I got plenty of friends.
Doc Holliday: .....I don't...

And:

Bill Clanton: You're so drunk, you're probably seeing double...
Doc Holliday: I have two guns...one for each of ya


----------



## valis

I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## 2twenty2

*https://www.dslreports.com/shownews...Caused-by-74-TV-Price-Hikes-Since-2000-141703*



> Report: Cord Cutting Caused by 74% TV Price Hikes Since 2000


----------



## RT

I have considered cutting the cord for TV type uses, but still would have to retain cable for Internet use...and, obviously, to still get some form of broadcast TV. I have yet to actually weigh the price vs content effect, but there's just so much crap on cable I'm paying for and never watch. I'd hate to lose a local channel 'r two for weather and news, but I suppose that would on line as well, in some fashion.

In your previous post, it mentions reduced ads by cable providers, but I don't see that at all with my current service (but they have a monopoly in my area, so kinda stuck in the muck)
My friend has DSL via ATT Uverse, and seems happy with it, but it's obvious my cable connection is faster....sometimes we'll watch a LIVE space launch or sommat via Internet or TV and be on the phone and I'll say "did ya see that?" and moment later he'd say "Oh, yep, now I do..."

I do see my monthly bill gradually creeping up. For crap I don't watch.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> I do see my monthly bill gradually creeping up. For crap I don't watch.


One of the reasons I dumped cable TV. The other being forced to have basic cable which most of the channels provided I can get with an antenna and having to have basic cable if I wanted any other channels at extra cost of course. The basic channels I couldn't get were of absolutely no interest to me.

I have........

TV - antenna 
Internet - cable


----------



## RT

I do have a Roku - (entirely dependent on the inter-webs) that I've just begun to explore....so I must maintain my cable internet and Wi Fi thing... and yes, I get it, antenna could be fine for local stuff. 
Subscriptions to stuff like Hulu or Netflix are another thing to consider, but it's been my experience that if you go without something long enough ya don't miss it that much....but I am addicted to certain things, I think I watch BBC America more than any other channel, and do like the DVR portion of the cable box.


----------



## valis

valis said:


> the last 40 minutes of Open Range. Hard to find a better gun battle.
> 
> Bluebonnet. And dont you tell no one.


The first hour and a half of said movie.


----------



## RT

Tim, are you becoming unstuck in time? 
Prefer half a movie as opposed to the whole thing?
(  if you said 'yes' in your mind, then...me too, sometimes... )

So watched part of _Slaughterhouse Five_


----------



## lighthouse

The inimitable PBS Documentary Series about the Depression - and what went right - and wrong - with the Political Responses to it.


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Tim, are you becoming unstuck in time?
> Prefer half a movie as opposed to the whole thing?
> (  if you said 'yes' in your mind, then...me too, sometimes... )
> 
> So watched part of _Slaughterhouse Five_


I am assuming, knowing you, that the 'unstuck in time' was a tongue in cheek reference....especially given the other Vonnegut reference.....


----------



## valis

Aaaaaand Tron is on..... F1 starts in an hour so I got the next few hours mapped.


----------



## Johnny b

Watched Mayhem, last night.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> I am assuming, knowing you, that the 'unstuck in time' was a tongue in cheek reference....especially given the other Vonnegut reference.....


I knew you would get the Vonnegut thing... 

But, on a separate note, I recently looked up the works of Phillip K. Dick and found no less than 15 stories / novels that were adapted to the screen (and a couple more if you add TV)
Pretty darn impressive...
I might yet take on the task to see who has the most "print to film" ratio, from a sci-fi genre, I'd be surprised to find another author with a stat like that, which surprises me!
Seemed like a majority of what I watched last month was based on a PKD creation!


----------



## valis

I think, but am not sure, that Stephen King has the record for that; I would assume PKD is a close second.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> I think, but am not sure, that Stephen King has the record for that; I would assume PKD is a close second.


About 71 counting remakes.

Stephen King Video Works - A to Z:
https://www.stephenking.com/library/video.html


----------



## Johnny b

Big fan of Elmore Leonard


----------



## RT

valis said:


> I think, but am not sure, that Stephen King has the record for that;


 Darn good call! Though I've consider him more horror than sci fi.


2twenty2 said:


> About 71 counting remakes.


 Thanks for that stat #2, looked it up before you posted, but gave up counting after 35 
Don't forget King also wrote with the pen name of Richard Bachman, some of which turned cinematic, so that counts


----------



## 2twenty2

*https://arstechnica.com/information...st-to-internet-users-who-dont-buy-tv-service/*



> *Comcast won't give new speed boost to Internet users who don't buy TV service
> Comcast keeps losing TV subscribers, but it has a new way to fight cord cutting.*


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished The Commuter with Liam Neeson.

A little slow in the beginning setting up the plot, but lots of tense action as it unravels.

:up:


----------



## RT

Watched the premier of _James Cameron's Story of Science Fiction_ on DVR...was OK enough to watch another episode, but I felt it was too short, and lacked the depth I was hoping for - but there was some good points brought up as to a broader meaning to this genre, other than just thrills, CGI and entertainment, but the 'what if..' factor.

The themed episode was "Aliens" and did hit on some classic films that certainly have influenced the way that many people think about that sort of film....baddies wanting to take over/conquer/exterminate or just eat us, but also those flicks where only communication is wanted, or save us from ourselves....hard as that might be to achieve, if we're frightened by them


----------



## valis

MIB 2


----------



## RT

Johnny-be-Good said:


> The Commuter with Liam Neeson.
> 
> A little slow in the beginning setting up the plot, but lots of tense action as it unravels.


Tense, you say? I might call it intense  Certainly a thumbs up from me too


----------



## Johnny b

Intense, indeed 

Watched most of Dr No last night.
Will finish up this morning.


----------



## RT

Well, it's Stars Wars day, so whaddya think is on?

Yeah, well, May the fourth be with you too


----------



## valis

flipping between Star Wars and the Oceans trilogy.


----------



## valis

and May the 4th be with you as well.


----------



## Johnny b

Justice League


----------



## 2twenty2

The Americans the complete fifth season


----------



## RT

valis said:


> and May the 4th be with you as well.


 So is the May 5th is supposed to be Revenge of the Fith?
Or does that phrase refer to hangovers suffered by Star Wars fans after watching all those bar scenes the previous day? 

But here's X Files day/night for me...including one episode that quite scared the Boy when he was a lad back when the original was broadcasting...I made every one shut off their music, even put down the home work, gather 'round and turn off all the lights....


----------



## Johnny b

American Ultra

..............:up:


----------



## valis

Ancient Civs on PBS, Gobekli Teve.


----------



## Cookiegal

I haven't followed NCIS for a long time but watched the last show of the Abby character last night to see how they handled it. There was a tease at the beginning where it looked like she had died (in a body bag at the morgue) but I was pretty sure it was the guy who was with her when she was shot and that was the case. I was a little disappointed but I guess most will be glad she didn't die. It's not that I wanted her to die but I felt that would be the only way she would leave the team and a job that she loved so much.


----------



## valis

forgot that was last night. I never got into NCIS, but I've got several friends who follow it religiously.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, I got tired of it after a while (especially after Tony left) but I do like to see "end of character" shows.

The next one will Be Grey's Anatomy where two of the main characters are leaving. I'm pretty sure one is just moving to another city but I think the other will be killed off. We'll see, it's on May 17th.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> I've got several friends who follow it religiously.


I'd be curious to know what they thought about it.


----------



## RT

Spent a good portion of the early morning watching the original Tarzan flicks - the '30s and '40s versions with Johnny Weissmuller, where there's always a convenient vine to swing from


----------



## 2twenty2

> Spent a good portion of the early morning watching the original Tarzan flicks - the '30s and '40s versions with Johnny Weissmuller, where there's always a convenient vine to swing from


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:John_Weissmuller's_MGM_Tarzan_Yell.ogg

ungawa 

you Jane me cheeta


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> ungawa


Yup, and even though I say that to my kids, they have - nor anyone has - a clue to what it really means  Used to call my boss _B'wana_ 
Also heard "temba" many times....which can be cross referenced to the Star Trek TNG episode "Darmok"....
to save time the reference is "Temba, his arms wide."
A link would give too much information in that regard


----------



## 2twenty2

Tarzan is one I don't yet have in my DVD/Blu-ray collection. Johnny Weissmuller the best Tarzan of them all


----------



## RT

Agreed.
Apparently it's a jungle themed marathon on TCM...they aired the Lex Barker ones, the Jungle Jim flicks (Weissmuller in clothing) and are currently showing the Bomba series (what Johnny Sheffield (Boy) did when he grew up a bit)...and it's all interspersed with African travelogue shorts... when will it end?


----------



## Johnny b

Anyone like George of the Jungle? (  )


----------



## RT

(watch out for that tree)


----------



## 2twenty2

Come and listen to my story about a man named Jed. A poor mountaineer, barely kept his family fed. And then one day he was shootin at some food, 
and up through the ground come a bubblin crude. Oil that is, black gold, Texas tea.

Seasons 1 - 4


----------



## valis

LOVE Gilligans Island. 


got Whole Nine Yards on currently.


----------



## RT

Gilligan's Island? Clever segue ... 
Now that was a classic theme... used to know all the words (both intro and closing), but not like THIS.


----------



## valis

I actually do love Gilligan....that or the Twilight Zone is the earliest 'TV' memory I have. Parents didnt like Star Trek sadly.


----------



## RT

My earliest addiction to a TV show (I think) was Fireball XL5, a Saturday morning puppet show actually.
I do recall I got upset when my show was not aired due to the death of JFK... I was just too young to understand what that meant back then...


----------



## valis

a bit before my time, but I was still 5 years from existence when he was shot.

John Wick, currently. But channel hopping. Also have the Caps/TB game.


----------



## Johnny b

If you like 'John Wick', you'll like 'John Wick Chapter 2'


----------



## valis

actually saw it in the theater, and that is a rare event for me. it was good, but liked the first one better.

Looking forward to 3, though.


----------



## Johnny b

Pretty hard for a sequel to improve on the level of intensity let alone maintain it 
with the original being the likes of 'John Wick'.
With that consideration, Chapter 2 is still a success, imo.

Just hope 'Chapter 3' can come close to '2'.

It'll be interesting to see if this becomes another film 'universe'.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> actually saw it in the theater.................




The local complex was closed more than a decade ago and the theaters at the mall closed about the same time. No doubt some still exist, but I don't know where. 

DVD's and home theaters seem to have mostly replaced what was a social event.

I don't remember the last time I was at a theater or what the movie was, it was that long ago and so much seen since in my living room or a friends.


----------



## valis

there is a joint about a mile from here that you sit in a plush recliner and can order beer. When I saw Wick had me a beer and some wings. It was nice.


----------



## RT

The Boy was telling me about the newly redesigned complex here, similar to what Tim mentions, but says the recliners are so comfortable that if there's a slow moment in flick you could just nod off...
until you remember how much the tickets cost! 

The last theater I attended was the opening of JJ Abram's reboot of Star Trek.
Before that it was way back when Star Trek Nemesis came out.
I'm really not keen on going to the big screen anymore (though I'm partial to the popcorn), but guess I'd go if amicably forced by friends or the Boy.


----------



## valis

saw a TON of kid flicks at that place. Think the only adult film I saw there was The Departed. 

Come to think of it, that may be the only best picture winner Ive seen in theaters. Right Stuff didnt win, nor Star Wars.


----------



## RT

The Right Stuff should have, imo, great flick. It did get 11 wins and 15 nominations for various things though. (IMDB)

Whadda ya mean "only adult film?"  (never mind)


----------



## valis

It is my numero dos all-time favorite, after Blade Runner of course. 

Incidentally, that was the book that turned me onto Mr. Wolfe.


----------



## Johnny b

12 Strong


----------



## valis

this...


----------



## RT

but I'm having a little trouble understanding the commentator's comments


----------



## valis

LOL!!!


----------



## valis

Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## 2twenty2

Cat Ballou
Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## valis

be excellentto each other!


----------



## RT

_Edge of Tomorrow_ 
(Tom Cruise and Emily Blunt in a time loop situation fighting aliens, trying to get it right time after time.)
The tag was "live. Die. Repeat"
A sequel is in the works I hear, to be titled "Live. Die. Repeat and Repeat."


----------



## 2twenty2

Its cold, windy and raining so............
Pink Panther (Peter Sellers) marathon

The Pink Panther
A Shot In The Dark
The Return of the Pink Panther
The Pink Panther Strikes Again
Revenge of the Pink Panther
Trail of the Pink Panther


----------



## 2twenty2

Back watchin The Untouchables


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Back watchin The Untouchables


 (my band, named for the old series, we dressed as Gmen, or at least kept to the B&W theme, that actually earned a decent $  )

Catching up on _Fear the Walking Dead_...simply because I am not into all the Royal Wedding hoop-la that's saturating the air waves this week...


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> (my band, named for the old series, we dressed as Gmen, or at least kept to the B&W theme, that actually earned a decent $  )






RT said:


> I am not into all the *Royal Wedding hoop-la* that's saturating the air waves this week


Yep. One big yawn fest for me.


----------



## valis

48 Hours. Man, those two have dropped considerably.



And I watched the wedding and LOVED it. So get bent you hosers.


----------



## Johnny b

Penny Dreadful series


----------



## valis

love Eva Green and Josh Hartnett. One of his underrated movies was Bunraku, imo. 

That was a good series, Penny Dreadful.


----------



## Cookiegal

Watched some of the wedding this morning but left it with them at the altar and recorded the rest so now I'll watch the vows and some of what follows.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> And I watched the wedding and LOVED it. So get bent you hosers.


You only say that nicely, because as a moderator you've moderated yourself 

Currently watching something like this:










(2twenty2 will be saying "I told ya so!")


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Watched some of the wedding this morning but left it with them at the altar and recorded the rest so now I'll watch the vows and some of what follows.


was absolutely certain you would watch it. 

it was AWESOME. Had no idea she was a Yank. I like the pomp and circumstance but not so much the day to day....


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Had no idea she was a Yank.


Oh they've been touting the the deal as "An American Princess" all week!


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Currently watching something like this:


At least that is more exciting than watching a royal wedding bore fest


----------



## valis

RT said:


> You only say that nicely, because as a moderator you've moderated yourself
> 
> Currently watching something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2twenty2 will be saying "I told ya so!")





RT said:


> Oh they've been touting the the deal as "An American Princess" all week!


again, I dont do the day to day stuff But damn, that was awesome I can see sooo much of Di in him....that quiet smile...


----------



## valis

2twenty2 said:


> At least that is more exciting than watching a royal wedding bore fest


boooooo!!!!!


----------



## RT

There's no doubt the "Royals" have done generous deeds, and I commend them for that, and no doubt it was a spectacular ceremony...
the Olympics of Weddings? 
I can't say for sure 'cuz I didn't partake in the watching of it..and no doubt it will be rerun for a while on various networks...maybe I'll just catch the highlights... 
when the cable TV comes back on


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> recorded the rest so now I'll watch the vows and some of what follows.


pretty sure there won't be a web cam in the honeymoon suite, other than for security precautions


----------



## valis

RT said:


> There's no doubt the "Royals" have done generous deeds, and I commend them for that, and no doubt it was a spectacular ceremony...
> the Olympics of Weddings?
> I can't say for sure 'cuz I didn't partake in the watching of it..and no doubt it will be rerun for a while on various networks...maybe I'll just catch the highlights...
> when the cable TV comes back on


dunno about wedding olympics but it was very nice to see two young folk begin their life together...


----------



## RT

Yessir, I agree, it happens every day, but the great portion of the joys in life are not televised. If that were so we'd all shed a tear daily. 

So cable's back on and watching _The Game _(Michael Douglas, 1997)


----------



## valis

very good, and very disturbing, movie.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> pretty sure there won't be a web cam in the honeymoon suite


You never know until the sex tapes come out years later.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> Had no idea she was a Yank


I knew that she was an American actress although I had never heard of her before but I didn't know about her African American heritage which was very evident in the ceremony which made for a refreshing change. The black minister was awesome although a tad long-winded.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> very nice to see two young folk begin their life together...


I liked the part where they and the crowd chuckled after he pledged to be faithful to her. That remains to be seen.


----------



## Cookiegal

One of the grey horses that the two men were riding in front (not the carriage horses) was being a nuisance and continuously acting up which I found distracting. It kept trying to break into a canter and shaking its head up and down which must have made for a tiresome ride for the rider. At one time it nearly side-stepped left into the crowd. They should have chosen a calmer horse for that position.


----------



## 2twenty2

The Little Rascals (1994)
The Little Rascals Save The Day (2014)


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> It kept trying to break into a canter and shaking its head up and down


horse probably had one too many. After all it was at a wedding


----------



## Cookiegal

This is what I mean and it didn't "stumble" as they say it was fighting its rider the entire way.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/well-one-thing-go-wrong-12563772


----------



## RT

Guess I'm going to watch _The Mist_, that I DVR'd last night.
Seen it before, but recall Stephen King's book gave me more chills than the movie.
And the ending is a kind of a bummer. But you don't really expect a happy ending from King, now do you?
It's his job to be macabre


----------



## 2twenty2

Robot Chicken The Walking Dead special


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Robot Chicken The Walking Dead special


I have no idea what your talking about, but I shall Google it


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> I have no idea what your talking about


...

The Robot Chicken: Walking Dead Special
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7431922/
Robot Chicken: DC Comics Special
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot_Chicken_DC_Comics_Special
Robot Chicken: Star Wars
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot_Chicken:_Star_Wars
Episode II
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot_Chicken:_Star_Wars_Episode_II
Episode III
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot_Chicken:_Star_Wars_Episode_III


----------



## Johnny b

Getting back to the Royal Wedding 

A preview of previous events 

Google this
* meghan markle + letter + ring + divorce *

And this pops up  
https://www.express.co.uk/news/roya...engagement-ring-first-husband-trevor-engelson
* Meghan Markle 'sent wedding rings back to first husband in the POST' insiders claim *

Me thinks Harry needs to be cautious about opening envelops addressed to him while wifey is on tour else where


----------



## Johnny b

2twenty2 said:


> ...
> 
> The Robot Chicken: Walking Dead Special
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7431922/
> Robot Chicken: DC Comics Special
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot_Chicken_DC_Comics_Special
> Robot Chicken: Star Wars
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot_Chicken:_Star_Wars
> Episode II
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot_Chicken:_Star_Wars_Episode_II
> Episode III
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot_Chicken:_Star_Wars_Episode_III


LOL!

I had no idea that stuff even existed


----------



## 2twenty2

Johnny-be-Good said:


> I had no idea that stuff even existed


I think I watch too much TV!


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> I think I watch too much TV!


 Uh, join the crowd?


----------



## 2twenty2

Watchin some trailers on upcomin movies on DVD/Blu-ray so I can make my list and checkin it twice of what ones I'll get.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> This is what I mean and it didn't "stumble" as they say it was fighting its rider the entire way.


That horse still looks drunk to me


----------



## RT

Bet there more was than one drunk at the reception


----------



## Cookiegal

I hate it when a horse can't hold its liquor.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I hate it when a horse can't hold its liquor.


...


----------



## 2twenty2

Pirates of the Caribbean - The Curse of the Black Pearl
Pirates of the Carribean - Dead Man's Chest


----------



## valis

Caught Dead Mans Chest on Showtime couple nights back.


----------



## RT

The first Pirates OTC had a music theme/sound track that I couldn't seem to get out of me head...for a long time....and now dammit, it's come back again! 

Is there going to be 6th movie in the series?


----------



## valis

Again......think Gilligan.


----------



## Gr3iz

... Three hour tour ...


----------



## RT

...wonder if the Howell's paid for all those extra hours...


----------



## Gr3iz

_Yus, My Dear_ -- a Britcom


----------



## 2twenty2

I'm going to sit out on the patio for a while (its a nice day for a change) then later on.................

Pirates of the Caribbean At Worlds End
Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides
and if I have any time left..........
Pirates of the Caribbean Dead Men Tell No Lies


----------



## Gr3iz

Watching NASCAR Cup qualifying ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Watching NASCAR Cup qualifying


Forgot, big race this weekend.


----------



## valis

a few of them. Monaco at the pinnacle.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Monaco


Sadly won't be able to see that one . Don't have cable/satellite. (antenna)

I will be able to see the NASCAR Coka Cola 600 and the Indianapolis 500 on tv.


----------



## valis

Im wondering both of those are going to be casualties of weather.....


----------



## 2twenty2

Hope not. I'm planning on relaxing and watchin the race(s)


----------



## Deke40

Who would have thought it, here it is 50 years later and I'm watching Lost In Space(2018). "Danger Will Robinson".


----------



## 2twenty2

Deke40 said:


> Who would have thought it, here it is 50 years later and I'm watching Lost In Space


I got the complete Lost In Space tv series on disc.


----------



## 2twenty2

http://variety.com/2018/film/news/star-wars-boba-fett-movie-1202821798/



> 'Star Wars:' A Boba Fett Movie Is in the Works
> 
> Boba Fett is getting his own spinoff.
> 
> Disney is developing a "Star Wars" standalone movie centered on the bounty hunter Boba Fett from "Logan" director James Mangold, Variety has learned from several sources.
> 
> Simon Kinberg, best known as a writer-producer on the "X-Men" movies, will collaborate with Mangold on the Bobba Fett movie as a co-writer and producer.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope Indy & the Cup race are not weather delayed. It wouldn't be the first time this year for Cup, though ...

Watching _Gomer Pyle U. S. M. C._


----------



## valis

WW2 in HD.

Monaco quali at 8. :up:


----------



## Johnny b

Hostiles


----------



## Gr3iz

_Beowulf: Return to the Shieldlands_


----------



## 2twenty2

Couldn't get the NASCAR race on tv yesterday. tv station experiencing problems so I hopped on the computer and went to NASCAR site and clicked on watch live. Not as good as watching on the big tv but all right in a pinch i guess. 

The Good - no ads  Battle Camera 3 in car views 1 regular view / Corner Camera 3 in car views 1 regular corner view 
The Bad - no commentary, camera independent of main broadcast, no replay  (the only audio was the cars zooming by )

Since there was no commentary audio I turned on my receiver and tuned into the race on the am dial so I could have race commentary.


----------



## valis

Nascar has more or less lost me. It needs to go back to '83 or so. But I am glad you got to watch it and a helluva record set by Busch, only driver to win at all tracks competed at. 

Got 'Raiders of the Lost Ark' on currently.


----------



## Gr3iz

Knuck, I had the same problems (could not get the local Fox station on any of 4 TV trying 6 different antennae!), and the same solution, but I had Harvick in the main screen and the Battle Cam in the PiP. Up until lap 84, that is ... <sigh>
Since I have SiriusXM, I listened to the race on the NASCAR channel, they carry MRN or PRN on raceday. After the wreck, I listened in the living room while I worked on dinner ...
I truly believe Keven would have given the Shrub a run for his money!


----------



## Johnny b

Nascar lost me back in the 70's.
My interests had been more to the idea of 'Grand National Stock Car' racing where factory available ( but scarce ) equipment was the imagery rather than custom chassis with rule formula built custom engines and body skins that had similar outside dimensions.
The 60's and early 70's were my favorite years.

I don't watch NASCAR.
The cars are safer on a track. But the competition of brands long lost. And they kinda all look alike.

Guess I'm showing my age :sad:


----------



## valis

sure beats NOT showing it.


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Knuck, I had the same problems (could not get the local Fox station on any of 4 TV trying 6 different antennae!),


Me - 2 TV 2 antenna neither one could .  Needless to say I was not a happy camper.

No SiriusXM for me. I'm too bloody cheap.


----------



## Gr3iz

I got a trial of 3 months with my car, then added a 6 month to carry me through the season. I like it, but it is too expensive! I'll likely not renew ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Good ole analog FM and AM is fine for me. Indoor Terk 1000 am antenna, outdoor ANT-8001 fm antenna.


----------



## Johnny b

Street Outlaws :up:


----------



## RT

Caught up on _Killing Eve_, a show I was kinda unsure about at first, but been following anyway... but upon watching the last three episodes of the 1rst season today, I was wanting for the season to have two 'r three more before it ended.


----------



## Johnny b

The Last Days on Mars


----------



## RT

Watched _Johnny English _with Rowan Atkinson. Always liked him as Mr. Bean, and I actually got a few chuckles from the movie.


----------



## Deke40

Pure on Hulu.


----------



## 2twenty2

Sitting outside and watched a murder of crows dive bomb a hawk! 

Then a little while later watched as 2 red winged blackbirds dive bombed a crow! 

Hmm what goes around comes around.

That there is better than anything on tv. I was seeing it happen live.


----------



## RT

^^ 
That's a show I'd like to watch, too!
Thing is, ya never know when it's coming on before your eyeballs 'til it happens  
While I've seen crows and a hawk disagree many times, with harassment ensued, never seen a red winged blackbird in the mix. That's pretty cool!

Tonight choosing between _Charlie Wilson's War, Contagion_, or _The Adjustment Bureau._
DVR'd them all 'cuz they were aired on FLIXe, or another channel with unedited/non-censored presentation and no ads during the broadcast....


----------



## Johnny b

National Geographic version of 'Mars'


----------



## 2twenty2

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## valis

good flick, better book (of course, but I do love me some Kesey). Not only was that DeVito's premier, but a LOT of the extras were actual inmates there.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Not only was that DeVito's premier, but a LOT of the extras were actual inmates there.


 I didn't know that. Thanks


----------



## RT

valis said:


> but a LOT of the extras were actual inmates there.


 Seems like I read about that long ago...wonder that some of the actors didn't become patients there ... haven't seen the flick in quite some time.

I've had dealings with a few Nurse Ratched types over the years. 

Tonight RED and RED 2 - good cast, seem to work well together.


----------



## valis

good movies, both of them. The first more than the second.

WRT to 'Cuckoo's Nest', both Nicholson and the actress who played Ratched got to sit in on a few electro-shock sessions, and it apparently deeply affected both.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> good movies, both of them. The first more than the second.


 Agreed.
But I just like Mirren and Malkovich (Marvin) in there.

Well, to complete the "M" thing, Morgan Freeman......and Willis has an upside down 'M' doncha know... 

Don't worry, just found the Coffee Nut M&Ms recently, but I see no connection there.


----------



## valis

nope, no sir....no connections there WHATsoever.

Also, say howdy to the dragon outside.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Also, say howdy to the dragon outside.


Don't *m*ake me underline the *m*ixed alliterative allegations with '*M*' lest *m*ost think I post *m*indlessly. There's quite a bit, speaking *m*athematically of *M*, and you - as *M*oderator no doubt have *m*arginal *m*e*m*ory of *m*any times that *m*emory has served your co*m*puter RA*M,* or your *m*ind's *m*e*m*ory. *M*ainly, it's just by a *m*erciful *m*argin that I *m*ust *m*erge *m*iraculously into some *m*arginal *m*orality... as if by *m*agic ....I *m*ysteriously *m*ove on...

I *m*erely *m*ake this post in a *m*odest atte*m*pt to simply say.. >Ahem*m*... ' <
;D


----------



## 2twenty2

Death Wish (the remake) with Bruce Willis not Charles Bronson


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Don't *m*ake me underline the *m*ixed alliterative allegations with '*M*' lest *m*ost think I post *m*indlessly. There's quite a bit, speaking *m*athematically of *M*, and you - as *M*oderator no doubt have *m*arginal *m*e*m*ory of *m*any times that *m*emory has served your co*m*puter RA*M,* or your *m*ind's *m*e*m*ory. *M*ainly, it's just by a *m*erciful *m*argin that I *m*ust *m*erge *m*iraculously into some *m*arginal *m*orality... as if by *m*agic ....I *m*ysteriously *m*ove on...
> 
> I *m*erely *m*ake this post in a *m*odest atte*m*pt to simply say.. >Ahem*m*... ' <
> ;D


why am I thinking about V for Vendetta about now? 

and btw?

you missed one.  and it isnt the ahemm either.


----------



## RT

I did that math on purpose to see if any one was really paying attention


----------



## valis

That one too.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...t-first-loss-disneys-star-wars-empire-1116927



> 'Solo' Will Lose $50M-Plus in First Defeat for Disney's 'Star Wars' Empire


----------



## RT

valis said:


> That one too.


Oh, so you were paying attention...I si*m*ply lost focus there...


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Don't *m*ake me underline the *m*ixed alliterative allegations with '*M*' lest *m*ost think I post *m*indlessly. There's quite a bit, speaking *m*athematically of *M*, and you - as *M*oderator no doubt have *m*arginal *m*e*m*ory of *m*any times that *m*emory has served your co*m*puter RA*M,* or your *m*ind's *m*e*m*ory. *M*ainly, it's just by a *m*erciful *m*argin that I *m*ust *m*erge *m*iraculously into some *m*arginal *m*orality... as if by *m*agic ....I *m*ysteriously *m*ove on...
> 
> I *m*erely *m*ake this post in a *m*odest atte*m*pt to simply say.. >Ahem*m*... ' <
> ;D


here ya go.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> and it isnt the ahemm either.


I figured one m was enough in those cases....and you left out the (') in "isn't" if you wanna be picky


----------



## valis

RT said:


> I figured one m was enough in that case....and you left out the (') in "isn't" if you wanna be picky


apostrophe?


----------



## RT

yup 
(hard to do that punctuation mark in "quotes")


----------



## Johnny b

Gridlocked


----------



## Johnny b

I see the grammar police have been busy


----------



## RT

At least there were no arrests made... don't see anyone detained for significant span of time...reckon that could change, though


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> At least there were no arrests made... don't see anyone detained for significant span of time...reckon that could change, though


----------



## valis

Well, Lord Stanley is in the house, so hockey here.


----------



## 2twenty2

Congratulations to the Washington Capitals


----------



## valis

I was sorta pulling for the Knights, but I honestly didn't have a dog in the fight, so I was happy either way.


----------



## 2twenty2

Yep. My team got knocked out in the first round of the playoffs. The Knights had an amazing run by players that had something to prove. Don't be surprised if the Knights don't make the playoffs next year. Happy for Ovechkin (Ovie) finally won a cup.


----------



## RT

BBC American changed their line up, so it's 48 hours of X files on Friday-Saturday, much as I like the show it's an overdose!
And like all the bingey channels, eventually repeats episodes in that time span....


----------



## valis

I tried X Files twice, just cannot get into it. I liked it a LOT when I was whacked on pain meds after elbow surgery, but not so much sober.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> liked it a LOT when I was whacked on pain meds after elbow surgery, but not so much sober.


Are you insinuating something, my friend?  
Used to be quite the fan, and when it originally aired made everyone drop what they were up to, kill all the lights and bask in TV's warm glowing glow... and if the show was a good one the kids would say it scared them. So then we'd make some hot cocoa and relax 

Hmm... I think posted a similar sentiment before, but to this day, there's one X File episode that has stuck in my 30+ year old Boy's mind but if he saw it now, likely would be in the light of day, and he'd wonder why it seemed scary to him then...


----------



## 2twenty2

The truth is out there somewhere.


----------



## RT

Well I'm just going to say I'm an open minded skeptic...even though










But I remain unsure, but hopeful, and I need to see some iron clad evidence.


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Are you insinuating something, my friend?
> Used to be quite the fan, and when it originally aired made everyone drop what they were up to, kill all the lights and bask in TV's warm glowing glow... and if the show was a good one the kids would say it scared them. So then we'd make some hot cocoa and relax
> 
> Hmm... I think posted a similar sentiment before, but to this day, there's one X File episode that has stuck in my 30+ year old Boy's mind but if he saw it now, likely would be in the light of day, and he'd wonder why it seemed scary to him then...


If I'm insinuating ANYTHING, it's that I've got the grace and mobility that one normally reserves for wildebeests on a bad acid trip; I'm a touch clumsy, apparently.

I just couldn't get into the XFiles, but I'm all OVER the Twilight Zone. Should have a marathon coming up for the 4th.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> but I'm all OVER the Twilight Zone.


 Oh yeah, I nearly forgot...it's that time of year, nearly. I like that marathon


----------



## RT

Tim something weird is going on, I tried to quote your post #1124 to inform you there's no pic that shows here.
And the "quote" function says "message not found." ?

I now see that there may have been a delete and regroup


----------



## Johnny b

The Infiltrator


----------



## valis

i deleted it as the site timed out prior to the pic uploading.





I mean....whatever are you talking about RT? You hepped up on goofballs again?


----------



## valis

Great Outdoors

:up:


----------



## RT

valis said:


> whatever are you talking about RT? You hepped up on goofballs again?


Naw, not my cup of tea, unless doctor's orders... and I have no idea what *you're *talking about...a martini or two/five is all I do 
And the Boy brings a Red Bull energy drink sometimes....


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> And the Boy brings a Red Bull energy drink sometimes....


So then we can really say you're full of bull?


----------



## RT

Sometimes, yes 
But aren't we all from time to time


----------



## Cookiegal

I s'pose so.


----------



## RT

Now, I've nearly forgot what this thread is supposed to be about...

All you Mods and Admins muddling things up for us regular folks... 
I'm going to that Isle of Gilligan (but not actually watching it)


----------



## RT

So the thing that got me interested in computers, in spite of the fact ya had to use one at work  (learned some code that way )
was the Tomb Raider games. First game with a third person character you could control... for me on the PC.
The Kids went with Play Station and X Box consoles, but I stuck with PC gaming.
Oh do not bother with Angel of Darkness, only the theme tune is any good...

Uh... the point being that I have all TR games except for the first one (1996) and the last one released as a download, and own the two movies with Jolie...perhaps mediocre movies to some... but this Tuesday (6/12/2018) I'm going to buy the dang new DVD whether it's good or not, to complete the movie thing. Sight unseen, I could have gotten it by some questionable download but I'd rather be safe and virus free 

Need to update the Marvel flicks collection as well but that stuff is on TV quite a bit.


----------



## Johnny b

My local library is well known for it's movie collection and acquires many new releases as the come out.

About the only things I use my cable TV hookup for are the News......and Street Outlaws (  )


----------



## valis

Both equally offensive.


----------



## Johnny b

LOL!!


----------



## RT

There be more offensive things than are dreamt of in your philosophy...
but I'm just going to muddle things up and stand by Johnny-be-Good's signature... 

I used to get some flicks (and books) from the library but I'm getting so many freebies from Redbox right now, and it's < than 2 miles away.


----------



## valis

Shakespeare? Nice. :up:

We are a refined lot.


----------



## RT

Aren't we, though


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished the remake of The Mechanic.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Shakespeare? Nice.
> 
> We are a refined lot.


 Tim this will seem like a what the...?
But you just made me recall one of the most expensive meals ever I had.
The wife (God rest her soul) and I went to Atlanta and booked a table at a fine Italian restaurant ...many years ago it was...
We were well dressed, but by no means refined, so we sorta played a game by speaking louder than normal and making reference to getting the Jaguar fixed and spending next Thursday in Amsterdam on a mere whim...that sort of stuff...Don't believe it fooled anyone, but we had a good time and a decent meal to the tune of $150.00 before tip and tax 
Two plates, a modest wine, and pretending to be people we were not....it was fun but didn't work...good enough food, but was it worth $$$ ?
Well the memory of it is


----------



## RT

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Just finished the remake of The Mechanic.


The Jason Statham (2011) one?
Saw that last month, liked it.


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Tim this will seem like a what the...?
> But you just made me recall one of the most expensive meals ever I had.
> The wife (God rest her soul) and I went to Atlanta and booked a table at a fine Italian restaurant ...many years ago it was...
> We were well dressed, but by no means refined, so we sorta played a game by speaking louder than normal and making reference to getting the Jaguar fixed and spending next Thursday in Amsterdam on a mere whim...that sort of stuff...Don't believe it fooled anyone, but we had a good time and a decent meal to the tune of $150.00 before tip and tax
> Two plates, a modest wine, and pretending to be people we were not....it was fun but didn't work...good enough food, but was it worth $$$ ?
> Well the memory of it is


My ex and I did that for our first anniversary in Manhattan. That was the meal I realized I was not cut out for fancy feasts.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> My ex and I did that for our first anniversary


So ya brought back another... we were so in tune...
on our first anniversary we (totally independently, mind you) exchanged the exact same card purchased at different locations...
when she handed me mine I first thought "Oh Crap, I've switched cards"
Nope, just took a minute to figure out what was happening there


----------



## valis

French Open mens final.


----------



## RT

This has been a day when nothing on TV seems interesting, and my DVDs seem like a boring collection of dust, though there's some good ones in there.

So I'm just watching the passing thunder storm


----------



## valis

RT said:


> This has been a day when nothing on TV seems interesting, and my DVDs seem like a boring collection of dust, though there's some good ones in there.
> 
> So I'm just watching the passing thunder storm


Mother Nature can indeed put on a good show, primetime or not.


----------



## RT

Well it was pleasant, not too violent. Thunder (like artillery) windy gusts and some lightning, but didn't feel in danger sitting outside in a strategically dry spot 
Dropped the temp nicely.
But you how it is - if the sun peeps out again, the humidity rises and quickly becomes uncomfortable.
Looks like there be another round that might swing by, I'll be keeping an eye on the radar and try to sear off the steak that's waiting for the grill in between


----------



## Deke40

Just got through watching the 2nd Season of "Marcella" on Netflix. Great show and not one shot fired or one police chase.
A couple of years ago if you told me I would enjoy watching a show with no shooting or car chases I would have thought you
to be insane. How time changes our viewing habits.

PS-RT, pass some of that rain our way. We are in a severe drought. My grass is turning a nice shade of brown and I had to water my foundation yesterday.


----------



## RT

Would if I could Deke, but ya know - it ain't up to me 

Had an exceptional drought here a year or two ago... but I can't fathom watering your foundation...that sounds extreme.
Good luck.
And perhaps wish *valis* the same, as he's also a Texan.

Weather's just crazy these days, too much water here, too little there, all across the US.


----------



## Deke40

RT said:


> Had an exceptional drought here a year or two ago... but I can't fathom watering your foundation...that sounds extreme.


We have a gumbo base dirt and cracked slabs are real common. Knock on wood I built this house 40 years ago and have had no
problems like my neighbors with costly foundation repairs.


----------



## valis

Well done, Deke. :up:


----------



## valis

Something about a cousin named Vinny


----------



## RT

Had some sort of loyal and persistent Hobbit thing here, not to mention those dwarfs demanding food...
oh wait - that's just the grandkids...

While I like most all the Tolkien adapted to screen, it's interesting that the Lord of the Rings trilogy was one movie for each of the 3 books, and the Hobbit movie trilogy was 3 movies from just one book.


----------



## valis

grandkids, eh? any of them refer to you as grampa Ent?


----------



## RT

Before they could speak plainly, that's quite possible 
One of them kids did read all, and remarked on the movies "why did they leave that part out?"
 He was paying attention


----------



## valis

Runs in the family....


----------



## RT

What the ent do you mean?


----------



## Johnny b

Mr Robot season 1

But I'm not sure I have enough interest to get to the second disk 

Well, I stuck it out to about 30 minutes into the second disk and decided it was too weird and too slow a tale to bother with.


----------



## Johnny b

About to watch Hit and Run


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> About to watch Hit and Run


I'm assuming you've seen that before, as that is waaaayy too good a car flick to let sit for 6 years. BTW, all the cars Dax drives are his personals; the Lincoln he built with his Pop, which I think is awesome.


----------



## Johnny b

I have seen it before but didn't know the Lincoln was actually his.

:up:

Good movie.


----------



## valis

everything he drives in that flick he owns. Plus his wife co-stars. Great movie. I remember telling my ex it was a car flick we would both like.


----------



## Johnny b

Get Smart the movie


----------



## valis

I enjoyed that one. But I enjoy Carrell.


----------



## Brigham

My wife has just become addicted to "A place to call home" This is a long saga about a family in Australia. It is nothing but a soap opera. I looked at it at first, and thought what a load of tripe. My wife has got to the stage of buying episodes from ebay. I'm afraid I don't understand it.


----------



## valis

Well, its Fathers Day, so the U.S. Open. :up:


----------



## RT

This going to drift a bit off topic, but I haven't posted in a week or so I need to find oout how sticky the keyboard has become... 

I know some of you watch the racing of cars, and having trouble sleeping last night... so I watched some of the 24 hour Le Mans, live, thinking "this should lull me to sleep..."
But it really didn't.
The cars are so cool, the course seems so challenging and it seems to be more about the car's endurance - since they switch drivers periodically (good idea for a 24 hr race.) I knew none of the drivers, just the car brands.

I happen to put it on right when a car sucked a drainage grate up onto the track....unusual I thought, considering this was the 86th running, you'd think they'd be prepared....caused a slow down for a while.

The Mythbusters did a thing with Indy cars and manhole covers, and couldn't get a real rise from it, but this was a grate, not a cover as they tested. Hmmm, aerodynamics, ?

Now here we drift a bit...I used to ride motorcycles, and I did some stupid things I wasn't savvy with but took some chances with peg scraping and seeing just how fast the thing would go...even rode the Dragon's Tail before it was a "thing."

Well, just to say, wasn't into bike racing but I think you oughta have a look at *THIS* well done video.... oh, you know just hitting ~200 on two wheels...jeez, that's ~ 100 per wheel 
It's the Isle of Man race....uh, I had some cheese from there while visiting England, damn good cheese!


----------



## RT

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Mr Robot season 1
> 
> But I'm not sure I have enough interest to get to the second disk


 Roger that, good buddy 
My Sis got me that disk and I tried to get into it, but perhaps was ill timing or whatever, wasn't to be my cup of tea...at the time, or now 
The same Sister that got me into Breaking Bad, and thus, Better Call Saul...loved all that!


----------



## Johnny b

LOL!

I did make it half way into the first disk of the second season. Painful, indeed.
But all the illogical hallucinations on top of the Adderall addiction made it unwatchable for me.

As if the morphine addiction wasn't enough, hacker numskull somehow decided Adderall was more suited to his versions of reality as he 'saved the world' by destroying it ????

meh!


----------



## valis

IOMTT is bonkers. Love it but not a chance in hell I would try it.

The manhole covers is a common problem. The downforce those cars generate is insane.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> IOMTT is bonkers. Love it but not a chance in hell I would try it.
> ...............................


I know the race is popular, but, imo, there is simply too much danger built into the 'track' because it's essentially a long public street race with lots of hard non movable objects along the winding course.

I don't watch it.
And I'm a long time biker that loves the sport


----------



## Deke40

"Marcella" on Netflix
"Goliath" on Prime Video
"Enlightened" on Prime Video
"Tomb Raider" and "Unsane" from Redbox


----------



## valis

Some weird docu-drama about the Ark of the Covenant and some raiders.


----------



## RT

Deke40 said:


> "Tomb Raider" and "Unsane" from Redbox


Deke, lemme know your thoughts on Tomb Raider....well both movies, if you will.

I bought the TR movie when it hit the shelves last week, for I've been so fond of the games over the years had to add it to my pile of disks. See post 1132.
Watched it once and will likely watch it again this weekend, when TV has slim pickings. 
I'm withholding my review until a few more chime in...though I suppose I could give one spoiler free...I'll wait a bit so those that watch it bring diversity of opinion, and realize I'm likely biased 

For now, _Inside Man_.


----------



## Johnny b

I watched Tomb Raider several weeks ago.
Liked it. Would watch again.

Currently watching the first season of Midnight Texas.


----------



## valis

Harsh Times


----------



## RT

_The Day The Earth Stood Still_
(Keanu Reeves version)

Have the original 1951 Michael Rennie version, too.


----------



## valis

I like the original, obviously, but the remake was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## 2twenty2

My two cents. The original _The Day The Earth Stood Still _better than the remake.


----------



## RT

Gosh darn it folks, now I'm wanting to see the original!

Thought I had one of those two pack discs with both versions, but was mistaken...
searching through my dusty disks, that turned out to be both the 1951 The Thing (From Another World) and John Carpenter's '80s remake (simply titled The Thing) in the box...it's just one disc, but you can choose the version 
Might watch those later, now that I've found it


----------



## 2twenty2

Who whata thought that there is a bunch of things! 

The Thing From Another World - 1951 / The Thing - 1982, 2011 / The Thing Before The Thing - 2017


----------



## valis

WRT The Thing, have a read about Antarctic traditions.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> WRT The Thing, have a read about Antarctic traditions.


----------



## 2twenty2

The Wild Wild West tv series


----------



## valis

Collegiate baseball.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> The Wild Wild West tv series


Artemus! 
Dug that back in the day.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Artemus!


Artemus Gordon (Ross Martin) and James West (Robert Conrad)


----------



## RT

This kind of blurs the line between What Are You Watching/ and What Are You Listening To? ...
Some of Steven Wright's musings, classic deadpan comedy, often one liners... 

_Why do we park in the driveway and drive on the Parkway?

Why is there one bra, but a pair of panties?

Scientists have discovered a new acid that can eat through anything...problem is they can't find anything to keep it in.

So I was four days old when I wrote this this song, and in looking back in hindsight realized I could see into the future... realized I was twice the age of the two day old girl beside me... kinda like having premonitions and flashbacks at once.
And this song doesn't go something like this, it goes exactly like this...._

And so on and so forth, all that paraphrased to an extent, but lots of links to that stuff on the web - if you are so inclined to search for it...
But remember I wear eyeglasses, and the other day my prescription expired... so....


----------



## valis

'Bought some batteries but they werent included'.....


----------



## RT

so I'll post this and be done atm, for it's a long watch and I'm still workin' on it, but funny so far, I get back to it eventually


----------



## valis

Contraband. Suprisingly good. Far from great but also far from garbage.


----------



## Johnny b

Contraband was good. I liked it.

But right now, I'm watching Street Outlaws......flashbacks on how they got their start on TV.......:up:


----------



## valis

no place else would take them?



Yeah I was pleasantly surprised by Contraband. IMO, for me at least, one of the movies where Marky Mark started showing some good acting chops.


----------



## Johnny b

LOL!


----------



## valis

you know whats sad?

I honestly cant tell which statement you are referring to. Marky Mark and his chops or Street Outlaws....


----------



## Johnny b

LOL again !


----------



## valis

A Scanner Darkly

amazing PKD adaptation.


----------



## Johnny b

Not watched it, but my library has it on a shelf. Have to give it a try

Thanks.


----------



## valis

It is fantastic. Brief summary is its an autobiographical cautionary tale about drugs from some dude who lived that culture in the 60s and 70s. The 'Phil' in the end statement is the author of the book it is based on. I highly recommend it


----------



## valis

JBG, you ever seen 'Moon'? Methinks that would be right up your alley.


----------



## Johnny b

Not seen it, but I'll be looking for it


----------



## valis

finishing Kiss Kiss Bang Bang, about to start the CWS.


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Not seen it, but I'll be looking for it


Its good, IMO, and had Sam Rockwell (7 Psychpaths, another good one) and Kevin Spacey as the only two actors (more or less). If you like Bladerunner you will probably like this.


----------



## valis

but A Scanner Darkly is _light-years_ beyond that. Watch it first as I am curious as to your opinion.


----------



## Johnny b

Recently started the 5th season of Elementary, so it's going to be a few days before I check out Scanner Darkly.

Thanks again


----------



## valis

dodgeball


----------



## RT

Watched _The Game_ (Micheal Douglas) earlier..
Now I've cued up _Finding Nemo _... 
(hey, everyone needs some lighter animated features in their adult life from time to time...  ) Haven't seen it since there were kids gathered 'round the boob tube...


----------



## valis

LOVE The Game. Vastly underrated movie IMO. Love Nemo too but then Im a Pixar guy. Wall-E is one of my favorites.

Got FIFA on as background currently, knee deep in a book and halfway through laundry.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> knee deep in a book and halfway through laundry.


Well you're gonna have to finish one or the other, eventually


----------



## valis

That is the heart of the matter, isnt it? Toss ij lunch and we have a conundrum.


----------



## valis

Inglorious Basterds. Colonel Hans Landa is easily as spooky as Vader.


----------



## valis

Twilight Zone


----------



## Johnny b

It's Monday night so it's.......Street Outlaws


----------



## valis

No Way Out

Great sleeper flick, a la Sneakers.


----------



## RT

Just watched a couple of episodes of Whose Line Is It Anyway?
Nice light hearted comedy, I know it's partly scripted, but there's some improv, but they often pull it off so I have a stupid grin on my face most of the show, and I sometimes do that LOL thing you hear about so much on the internet


----------



## 2twenty2

Valkyrie
Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## valis

never seen the first. the second ranks very high in my book though.


----------



## Johnny b

Sicario


----------



## 2twenty2

(Valis said: never seen the first.)

Valkyrie - based on one of the attempts to assassinate Adolf Hitler during WW2. Very good movie


----------



## valis

valis said what? 

Turned my boy on to Inglorious Basterds today, another 'kill Hitler' plot...good movie and he enjoyed it.


----------



## Johnny b

Shotcaller


----------



## pauldeaver

Ant-man and the Wasp


----------



## 2twenty2

Quest - Battle 360


----------



## Deke40

"A Quite Place" on Prime Video. Wow great movie.

"Secret City" on Netflix. The Aussies really develop some great series.


----------



## 2twenty2

Tour de France


----------



## Johnny b

A relative in Australia sent me this video:

https://www.cnet.com/au/news/kangar...aacd825&bhid=22337562940351497325828585361057

enjoy


----------



## 2twenty2

Red Sparrow
The Strangers Prey At Night
Escape Plan 2


----------



## 2twenty2

*Guess the movie from the villain
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/entertainment/movies/guess-the-movie-from-the-villain/ar-AAsdKyX*


----------



## RT

As a sort of tribute to my recently deceased friend ( of ~ 45 years) I've endeavored to complete that what we did not complete together....

That is the watching of the sci-fi series Firefly ... a cowboy space thing that is rather cool...
I couldn't get into it at first, but quickly became interested.... my buddy was correct that it is worth watching - thus I ordered the entire short lived series plus the movie you might recall...simply called _Serenity._
_(_that would be 2005_) 
_
I'm binging on that Firefly, and capping it all with the movie..._
_
and missing my friend...

not looking for sympathy, just tellin' y'all what I'm watching , and why. 
:barefoot:


----------



## RT

Gor ramit! After watching the Firefly series (they also curse in Chinese, and sometimes made up things, like I just translated, so it was OK for TV broadcast at the time...   ), the disk I originally bought, the Serenity movie, was a 4K ultra HD thingy my player wouldn't recognize other than as "Unkown" , way cheaper than the DVD version, though.
But a replacement that should work is suppose to arrive today.


----------



## Johnny b

I liked both the series and the followup movie :up:

Currently watching the second season of Blindspot.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nut Job


----------



## valis

Serenity....what an underrated movie....


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Nut Job


Better movie than I expected.

Le Twit and I re-watched Ice Age the Meltdown and we both had a good time.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Serenity....what an underrated movie....


Perhaps not so much underrated as under appreciated.
Got decent reviews.
And I don't think it's critical that you know something of Firefly before watching the movie, though it does help...you will already have an insight to the characters, nuance of references and expressions uttered they way they are.

I first saw _Serenity_ before I even knew anything about the _Firefly_ series.
Would have watched the shows if I'd known of 'em.
I've now watched 'em all, there was only one season broadcasted, and was supposed to watch 'em all with my friend.

But things were canceled.
Even the show was cancelled prematurely - by some sorta behind the scenes BS, I reckon.
That dissapointed the fans, for it was a quality show - perhaps not popular enough for the cash guys wanting the ca$h flow. 

Ahoy Maties! Got the _Serenity_ disk delivered (and it works fine)...just checked it, to be sure...
but watching it later on.

Quite sure y'all will be glad when I shut up about this particular pixmission.


----------



## valis

Hecks no; I enjoy discussing pixmissions. 

F1, GP of Germany, followed by the finale of the Open Championship. Sporty sort of day as we are hitting thw batting cages after golf.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Hecks no; I enjoy discussing pixmissions.
> ~~~


 Allright, have to ask now, Tim - are you now, or ever have been, a person that LOL'd (_ ROTFLMAO'd...and what not, etc_. and so forth, been amused by a Firesign Theater album, and know what the heck I'm referring to?

Are you "getting" this portion of my pixmission?

Otherwise I'll have to post links


----------



## valis

I am generally not a LOL type person....however, one time ilshmsfoaidmt. But that was only once.


----------



## valis

that said, Firesign were (are) soooo far ahead of everyone else. The US Python in more than a few ways.

FWIW, just bought Moe Howard's auto-bio; should be interesting.


----------



## Gr3iz

The Animal

Hilarious, in a warped way ... ;-)


----------



## valis

I completely agree.


----------



## 2twenty2

Early Man - Stone vs Bronze Clash of the Ages


----------



## 2twenty2

https://variety.com/2018/digital/news/cord-cutting-2018-estimates-33-million-us-study-1202881488/


> Cord-Cutting Keeps Churning: U.S. Pay-TV Cancelers to Hit 33 Million in 2018 (Study)


----------



## Johnny b

Blacklist Redemption The first and last season.

Too bad that, I kinda like it.

Haven't watched past season 3 of Blacklist, got bored with it.


----------



## 2twenty2

I don't care for Blacklist either.


----------



## RT

Can't believe I did this, but binged on all EIGHT Harry Potter movies earlier this week...took two days or so... lost track of time...

SciFy had all of 'em free OnDemand with hardly any interruptions at all.

My nephew loved the the stuff in the day, so we watched together back then... so I haven't seen any of them for years...

I feel rather overly saturated with it, now.
_>phew!<_


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> but binged on all EIGHT Harry Potter movies




Overboard (2018)


----------



## Johnny b

Stan Lee's Lucky Man season one

Not the usual super hero genre. I like it!


----------



## RT

Stan Lee, we're lucky to have him around to carry on, and still have some influence in our entertainment options.

Not familiar with that particular show, though...see it's rated well by IMDB and good fan base as well.


----------



## 2twenty2

Life of the Party


----------



## valis

Hunt For Red October, one of my all tine faves.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Hunt For Red October


That gives me an idea. Think I'll watch Das Boot.


----------



## valis

I actually thought someone was going to say that.


----------



## Johnny b

Started the 3rd season of Originals, but ......vampire sagas grow old quickly and I'm not sure I'll make it through this set. 
True Blood held my attention, but there was dark humor to it to keep the interest that most don't seem to have.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.consumerreports.org/pho...nt-like-their-cable-companies-telecom-survey/



> People Still Don't Like Their Cable Companies, CR's Latest Telecom Survey Finds
> 
> Larger cable providers once again take a beating for perceived value-even when it comes to bundled plans
> 
> Unhappy with your pay-TV company? You're not alone. Dissatisfaction with the perceived value of pay-TV service was once again high among the 176,000 members who participated in Consumer Reports' latest telecommunications survey.


----------



## RT

Been watching some of the _Resident Evil_ movies lately, but wanted something a bit lighter, so watched _The Golden Child_ ('cause it was on) and one of the _Rush Hour _flicks (that gave my fill of Chris Tucker  ) later tonight _The Great Outdoors_.


----------



## valis

Great Outdoors is awesome. Used to hit Bass Lake all the time.

Dunno if you ever heard about the user here with the sobriquet of Fidelista, he spent some time around there as well. There may or may not been a plane involved.


----------



## RT

Fidelista, yes recall the handle, didn't know him well...

John Candy has such an engaging lovable personality, projects well to TV and film, hard not like him. Used to watch him on the old Second City TV series, long time ago.

Been 'close' to Bass Lake, ~ 14 years before TGO was made...well, Yosemite Park, anyway. Didn't realize that Bass Lake has been in many other films.
Just remember if you ever go again, be sure to pack your Bass-O-Matic!


----------



## valis

i NEVER forget that.


----------



## valis

Lethal Weapon. It has not aged well but I still love it. Son says it is cheesy but he is 13 and male, so therefore mentally deficient.


----------



## Johnny b

Salt


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished Last Knights


----------



## valis

Tennis. Cant sleep.


----------



## valis

wait...just found Baby Driver.

best soundtrack Ive heard in a while.


----------



## Deke40

Decided to go back and watch "Legion". Wacky.


----------



## RT

Hope to take a break from the boob tube and catch some of the Perseid meteor shower tonight.
Barring a hazy or cloudy sky and the 'skeeters find some where else to be, should see some of 'em.

Hope some of you folks will give it a patient go too! Early in the evening you might see the "earth skimmers" which leaves a long and somewhat lingering trail because of their shallow angle as they contact the atmosphere, later in the night and towards dawn they'll be swifter but hopefully more numerous.
We'll see what we see


----------



## Johnny b

Watched John Wick last night and will follow up with John Wick Chapter 2 later today.


----------



## valis

two very good movies, IMO.


----------



## Johnny b

Deke40 said:


> Decided to go back and watch "Legion". Wacky.


A bit too wacky for me. Couldn't get through the first disc. Looked like the premise could have potential, however.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> two very good movies, IMO.


Sometime gratuitous violence just works 

Lessons to be learned:
Never steal a guy's muscle car, especially a rare model, and never kill a guy's dog especially under those circumstances.

Ever watch Boondock Saints and the sequel? Also my favorites.


----------



## valis

loved the boondocks as well.


----------



## valis

and if you like those, you very well could like Smokin' Aces.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> and if you like those, you very well could like Smokin' Aces.


Indeed, Have both in my collection.


----------



## RT

In the vein previously discussed, _Lucky Number Sleven_ comes to mind as well as the _Kingsman_ flicks.

But a meteor update... I can report only three positives, and two maybes in my observations....all in the earlier part of the night...
after having a nap and rising at ~ 4 AM the sky was clouded, and everything was covered with dew...so... overall disappointed.
But it was nice get away from the TV, and get reacquainted with the sounds of the night.

I too like the _John Wick_ flicks, but when firing guns there's no evident recoil shown. Real weapons will tend to jump in your hand, laws of physics and all, but it's a movie and Wick is quick to click the trigger.


----------



## valis

Slevin, IMHO, was VASTLY underrated. Good flick and a dense plot.


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Indeed, Have both in my collection.


not surprised in the least.


----------



## Johnny b

Liked the first Kingman flick the most.


----------



## valis

have yet to see either; apparently I need to fix that.


----------



## RT

Hope you do fix that, Tim .. IMHO


----------



## valis

Probably will. 

6-7 on Tuesdays is the dead zone; nothing except game/talk shows and no sports. I usually have a book open regardless, if I am watching telly, but 6-7 on Tuesdays the telly is just background noise.

Hence tonights choice; Toxic Shark. Goodness but this movie is astoundly vapid. Love it.


----------



## RT

There's one channel here going shark crazy with movie stuff I'm pretty sure I don't care about. Never heard of most of it. Accidentally recorded a portion of one called "Sharktopus" ...the title says it all so no need to give it even a glimpse, just a delete. And that's just the tip of the awful flicks there.
Some folks kinda liked the Sharknado stuff, thinking it was so bad it was good. Now there's ads for "The Last Sharknado" (subtitled It's About Time) and there, with no desire to watch, I agree with the title.

Having griped about all that, which makes no matter at all, I sometimes wish Mystery Science Theater 3000 was still airing. Bad movies with rather clever and at times hilarious commentary, sometimes odd but really likeable stuff there.

Reckon I've got both feet in the Way-Back Machine. recalling times when friends would come over, or I'd go for a visit, and have a tipple or whatnot and create our own MST3K thing, doing the LOL thing long before computers were a thing. watching B rated sci fi or sub par monster flicks.
There was no shortage of _that_ kinda stuff back in the day. but there were some classics that still holds up today.

And there's still some new crap being released that's awful ... worthy of an MST3K jab...


----------



## 2twenty2

How many of these shark movies have you seen? One, two or maybe all 86!
https://www.listchallenges.com/shark-movies-mega-list 









My Results
5 of 86 movies (6%)
Rank: #62 of 93 users (top 68%)


----------



## RT

How'd ya even come up with that quiz....?
No matter, I should point out no scientific documentaries were included, but of course, that wasn't the purpose.
I'd only give thumbs up to ~ 2 1/2 of 'em that I've seen (at least a portion of.)

My results (not that I'm proud of it ) :
8 of 86 movies (9%)
Rank: #47 of 94 users (top 50%)


----------



## RT

Don't forget the classic SNL skits...
Candy Gram...Land Shark...


----------



## RT

So, more to topic, watched The Avengers: Infinity War...
I don't wish to give any spoilers at all.
But Marvel is known for the little scene they put in the end credits for the next movie.
This time it hearkened back to the old days when you had to watch the entire end credits to get the the clue...later it was evident fairly soon in the credits, which was much more appreciated by most, I think.
So watch this to the very end here (FF if you will) the clue is brief and subtle, but revealing there's another in the works...and I dare not say more than that, and haven't spoiled anything (?)
Other than I caught one/two other clue in the movie dialog which suggests a possibility that all may not be as it seems.
You decide.


----------



## valis

Havent seen it yet. The last MCU flick I saw was the first Avengers...or IM3, whichever came out later. Sorta got burned out on them.


----------



## 2twenty2

If it were my quiz I would have included the documentaries. Your right that list is incomplete.


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished ******+

:up:


----------



## RT

Seem to have gotten into a Hobbit watching habit today.


----------



## Johnny b

Just watched 'Ready Player One'

Interesting but too long and dragged quite a bit at the end.


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Seem to have gotten into a Hobbit watching habit today.


here ya go.


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Just watched 'Ready Player One'
> 
> Interesting but too long and dragged quite a bit at the end.


Read the book and was not impressed. Ill skip the movie.

Pocono 500 here. An extremely bad crash at the start but the driver lived.


----------



## Johnny b

I saw the movie and would never consider reading the book 

It's mostly animation.


----------



## valis

you know me; big bookworm here. Knee-deep in Red October currently as I watched the flick last week.


----------



## Johnny b

I'm afraid my eyes just aren't up to a lot of reading these days.
I used to spend a lot more time on the Internet reading everything from science to politics to automotive and MC tech articles.
Not so much now.

Getting ready to watch Galaxy Quest, again. Fun movie


----------



## valis

very fun movie.


----------



## RT

Galaxy Quest is a keeper! Watch it a few times a year.

Been wondering about Ready Player One, The Boy rented it but didn't get to see it (cooking dinner). His kids liked, but they like 'bout anything that's flashy on a screen.

I've been watching War of the Worlds, Tom Cruise edition, in increments it seems. Some scenes are memorable like the bodies floating down the river in front of that little girl, the train literally blazing past the crowd...but the original 1953 version captivated me as kid. 

Just a thought, I seem to recall reading some where that the sound effect in '53 flick made by the invading crafts firing the short single burst (not the long bursts of destruction) were taken from a recording of tapping on the guy wire of a power pole. 
And the same sound source for some of the Star Trek weapons, as well as some Star Wars blasters...with a little tweaking. 
Well, I went out (long time ago) and tested that and by gosh some guy wires sound are very similar, if not better - but it varies with what you tap/hit it with, and from pole to pole.
It was just a chance thing, not a quest, or true experiment 
Hey there's a pole, let's throw some rocks at it


----------



## RT

valis said:


> here ya go.


Reckon we ought to warn Jim about such?


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Galaxy Quest is a keeper! Watch it a few times a year.
> 
> Been wondering about Ready Player One, The Boy rented it but didn't get to see it (cooking dinner). His kids liked, but they like 'bout anything that's flashy on a screen.........


RPO is interesting till about the 80% mark and then it gets tiresome quickly and you'll be begging for it to come to a quick ending


----------



## RT

I typed several responses in a few random thoughts that occured to me in that review Johnny, and deleted them... decided my best response would be "No Comment."


----------



## Johnny b

Street Outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

The Walking Dead season 8


----------



## Johnny b

Fringe season 1


----------



## valis

Lord of War


----------



## valis

Sum of All Fears


----------



## valis

Taking of Pelham 1 2 3

The new one, which IMHO is about half as good as the original.


----------



## RT

Tim, saw that just the other night.
I agree with your assessment.

It looks like it may well be Charlie Wilson's War (I'm a sucker for 'bout anything with Phillip Seymour Hoffman) or Non-Stop this eve... both probably.


----------



## 2twenty2

Dead Pool 2 *4K UltraHD* Super Duper Cut
then later on........
Ash vs Evil Dead season 3


----------



## Johnny b

I've got DP2 to watch in near future and waiting on ED season 3 to come to my library.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Dead Pool 2 *4K UltraHD* Super Duper Cut
> ~


I had to send back a Blu-Ray disk because it was in that 4k/Ultra format... I ain't got the EQ for it....

But I'd love to see anything that's advertised as "Super Duper"


----------



## valis

Sudden Impact. Arguably one of the best Dirty Harry flicks. Soundtrack sucks though.

About to switch to Im Gonna Git You Sucka. Love that one. Sorta Python meets the hood.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Im Gonna Git You Sucka


I like that one!


----------



## valis

it is soooo bad....but smart bad. Like Evil Dead for that matter.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> it is soooo bad....but smart bad. Like Evil Dead for that matter.


Haven't seen Im Gonna Git You Sucka, but now that y'all mention it I'll give it a go next time it airs... since it was compared to...

Original Evil Dead creeped me out at the time, weirdly disturbing.
First watch was with friends at a cabin by the river, in the woods, my buddy's parents' weekend place, made even more creepy that it was filmed just a few hours drive from us.

Tonight I've got King Kong, the Jack Black version, queued up.


----------



## valis

got Dirty Harry on now....totally forgot how good these films are.


----------



## valis

loved the original Evil Dead. saw it in distinctly less than sober settings and will fondly remember that evening forever. As we were still very much less than sober after it we put on Young Frankenstein. It was a wonderful night for a teenage me.

Oh yeah, hot tub and snow. 

ahhh, memories.


----------



## valis

and btw, could do a lot worse than the 2005 king kong...


----------



## valis

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> got Dirty Harry on now


Harry Callahan "Go ahead, make my day"

Avengers Infinity War


----------



## valis

some flick about a guy who TOTALLY loses his mind after his car is stolen by animal abusers.


----------



## Johnny b

Just started season 3 of Fringe


----------



## valis

isnt that like x files 2.0? havent seen either but it seems similar.


----------



## Johnny b

Bit of a stretch for a comparison, imo.
No alien conspiracies. 
Basic theme is competing parallel universes with extreme scientific breakthroughs in both.
I like it, but lots of holes in the story line.

Regardless, I like it more than X files. X files grew 'old' after several seasons.


----------



## valis

uncle buck.....again...


----------



## 2twenty2

watchin the painter paint my patio.


----------



## valis

Space Jam, baby. Yet more proof Jordan beats Lebron.


----------



## valis

Having Jurassic Park, Space Jam, and Seinfeld on at the same time is a weee bit too much Newman.


----------



## 2twenty2

TAG 
Based on a TRUE STORY, we're not KIDDING.​
thats printed on the front of the dvd case.


----------



## valis

US Open Tennis.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> TAG
> Based on a TRUE STORY, we're not KIDDING.​
> thats printed on the front of the dvd case.


Believe I saw an interview with one or more of guys involved on some talk show...The Boy just saw the flick and wholeheartedly recommends it ...

But for now, Them!  followed by The Time Machine (maybe)


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> watchin the painter paint my patio.


By now you've finished also watching the paint dry?


----------



## valis

Which time machine? The latest, with Guy Pearce, was surprisingly good.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Which time machine? The latest, with Guy Pearce, was surprisingly good.


 The George Pal version/Rod Taylor 1960 one was on. ... didn't really watch it...but... Not sure I've seen the one you mentioned.


----------



## valis

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.

love both movies probably more than I should.


----------



## RT

Whooa, Dude...speaking of those guys, I DVR'd a 1985 Tonight Show that aired in the wee hours. Only two guests, both sound interesting...George Carlin and Chuck Yeager.


----------



## valis

Yeager is a personal hero of mine. Hope to meet him someday but aint holding my breath.


----------



## valis

And Carlin....man, he would have LOVED this society.


----------



## RT

Yeah, and most of his seven words you can't say on TV...believe I've now heard 6 of 7, depending on the network 

When Johnny was introducing that night's show he mentions Yeager is often referred to as a hero, but Chuck will have none of it. No doubt more will come out on that when I watch the rest of the show.


----------



## valis

Chuck is a damn hero. EOD.

And yeah, TBS airs 6 of the 7 nowadays. Starting at 3 pm.


----------



## valis

Spy Game. Excellent flick IMHO.


----------



## RT

Check 
Got it, haven't watched in awhile, thanks for the reminder!
Maybe tonight...


----------



## 2twenty2

Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## valis

Cloverfield


----------



## RT

Have Cloverfield and 10 Cloverfield Lane on disk, think I'll give #10 the nod... not exactly a prequel nor a sequel, just a different perspective of what happened...


----------



## valis

Watchmen


----------



## 2twenty2

Death Wish (2018 remake)


----------



## valis

Fifth Element



big ba da boom


----------



## RT

Well that's on my TV too...
Seems we both have that multi-pass, atm


----------



## valis

great minds....


----------



## RT

well, thanks for that, love to say it takes one to know one, doncha know... 
but I'm not a worthy one, we just had the same show on at the same time... 

But I did once infer/predict/assumed that simultaneous viewings could coincide with our waves the air, and would happen at some point...
be it in a post or PM...
Believe that just happened ... so there!

But a great mind mentioned Spy Game earlier, so I'll do that!


----------



## valis

Scarface


and man, did you give me food for thought, RT. Whoa.


----------



## RT

No worries my friend... Scarface is also on the air, but I'm gonna watch Spy Game on DVD ... 
Pretty sure I bought it so I could watch when required ... 
Now seems like a good time for it, because I didn't do it last time you mentioned it


----------



## valis

Dang good flick imo.


----------



## RT

Also, I seem to stack Spy Game along side Enemy of the State in my DVD pile....they just seem to go together somehow..

And again I thank your for the heads up on The Conversation, 
if I had that one on DVD it'd be in the middle of that pile


----------



## valis

That would be a good pile indeed.


----------



## RT

Oh NO!!
X Files is on a 5 day marathon on BBC America... 24/7 all week  

While I was fan, and glad for the occasional episode, this is a bit over the top, and they don't air it all in sequence.
S1/Ep 1 -10 fine.
But then to skip to S1/Ep 17....?
just makes me sad.

Most folks either loved or unloved that series, I have a plethora of VHS tapes which are completely useless now  the old VCR just eats them...don't even try it anymore...

One note about the X Files - was the very first show on TV that had a TV MA rating, because S4/Ep 2 "Home" was damn disturbing.
Even the production crew though "that's going too far"
well, I read that somewhere recently, but can't cite a reference atm. Gotta give the actors kudos for even finishing the filming...
It aired once then wasn't aired for many years, due to the disturbia factor. Critics gave it good marks, because it was damn disturbing.

But that was 1996, and nowadays many are ambivalent to excessive violence and such, so common we've become numb, and expect bigger and better explosions on the screen, and some movies are all about gore, however cheesy it might be.

Not to say that X File episode is like that , but is tense and damn disturbing.

So having said all that, and it's a dark, damp, dank, dreary rainy day believe I'll put on Galaxy Quest, because it's a safe + happy flick


----------



## Johnny b

Street Outlaws Full Throttle


----------



## RT

Chilling out with some The Andy Griffith Show (starring Andy Griffith) 
(just some of the old the B&W episodes)


----------



## Gr3iz

Mork & Mindy


----------



## valis

Captain Fantastic....rather interesting premise.


----------



## Johnny b

Hit Man


----------



## valis

another underrated flick. and a good one.


----------



## 2twenty2

Outlaw Bikers - God Forgives, Outlaws Don't
Disc 1 - Hells Angels / Masters of Mayhem / The Road To Hell
Disc 2 - Angels Descending / Angels Go Global / Inside the Outlaws
Disc 3 - Warlock War / Bandido Nation / Outlaw Women Bikers


----------



## RT

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Hit Man


 Like both of 'em.

Tonight (or maybe earlier,) Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom


----------



## Johnny b

Probably do Candian Bacon tonight.


----------



## valis

Threw my back today at work, left early to take a muscle relaxer while I could still physically drive. Just caught myself immersed in a Spongebob marathon.


----------



## valis

Wild Hogs. Stupid but I love it. 

Also one of Le Twit's favorites, and the fact that his granddad turned him onto it makes it a bit sentimental as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

Penn State @ Illinois

We are .... Penn State!!


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Threw my back today at work, left early to take a muscle relaxer while I could still physically drive. Just caught myself immersed in a Spongebob marathon.


You certainly have my sympathies Tim, back pain absolutely sucks,
Though I'm not sure what may hurt worse, the back or the marathon  You gotta keep up with what the little kids like, just to stay in touch...
Depends on the quality of the pill perhaps


----------



## Johnny b

Watched Mission Impossible, Ghost Protocol last night


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Threw my back today at work, left early to take a muscle relaxer while I could still physically drive. Just caught myself immersed in a Spongebob marathon.


Get well soon.

But it's going to take more than a muscle relaxant to cure that last comment


----------



## RT

What on Earth do you mean Johnny?  

A blast from the past here, Roy Rogers show followed by the Lone Ranger in stunning B&W from the '50's.
Loved that stuff back when I was a tadpole!


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Get well soon.
> 
> But it's going to take more than a muscle relaxant to cure that last comment


LOL!


----------



## valis

decided to give Eternal Sunshine a try; I had avoided it in the past due to the fact I miss my ex-wife. Friends talked me into it.

BIG mistake.

Off to Day After Tomorrow.


----------



## RT

I'm not even aware of the movie you speak of, and judging by the tone of your post, perhaps I'm better off in my ignorance.

As your lawyer/therapist I advise you to consume an adult beverage immediately, with or without a muscle relaxer, as you see fit...and don't worry about The Day After Tomorrow til it arrives. With some rest you'll likely feel better then.
Pretty sure the world will still be in it's place as we know it today.:

I'm not advocating drowning your sorrows, just suggesting you might want to watch more SpongeBob, or perhaps the old Three Stooges shorts til your back heals.
And speaking of that - Whadda ya think about Moe Howard's book? I'd like to give it a read.

And speaking of what are you watching, catching up on Better Call Saul.


----------



## valis

lol....all I heard was Dr. Gonzo advising me.....

been a weird day. my 42 yr old cousin hung herself today and the family is rallying around her 14 yr old son.

Eternal Sunshine. linky.

same premise as blade runner...trust your memories?


----------



## RT

valis said:


> been a weird day. my 42 yr old cousin hung herself today and the family is rallying around her 14 yr old son.


Uh, please tell me you're kidding, ... somehow I don't think so ...
Damn it Tim!
Hey you've got several brethren around here to talk to if you wish
and you know it.


----------



## valis

no worries. We were not close and honestly I am not surprised. I am more concerned for her 14 yr old and have reached out thusly. We shall see.

Watching Grown Ups. Still dont no why it got bad reviews, makes me laugh.

and RT? Thanks.


----------



## 2twenty2

Zerby Derby


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sorry to hear about your cousin Tim.


----------



## 2twenty2

My sympathies valis.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your cousin Tim.


thanks Karen. Again, not a surprise. What is is that she made it to her forties. LOTS of drug issues. I have reached out to her sons but dont expect a reply. She was the black sheep of the family.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry, Tim!

Watching Joey (sequel to Friends).


----------



## valis

thanks man. 

and Joey? ouch. that said, I am not a fan of Friends.


----------



## valis

watching football and golf. Tiger may just win this.


----------



## valis

2twenty2 said:


> My sympathies valis.


thank you sir. 

but let us steer this back on course. I shouldnt have mentioned anything in this thread. My error.


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> and Joey? ouch. that said, I am not a fan of Friends.


This coming from a man admitting to binge watching Sponge Bob? ;-)
I always liked Matt LeBlanc ...


----------



## valis

i didnt 'binge watch'. Just found myself watching it for a few hours. 

Jurassic Park 3 and golf here. Dont have the son this weekend so reveling in laziness.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm looking forward to the Fall season which begins this week for many shows.


----------



## valis

i dont watch enough 'current' shows to know about the upcoming season. 

I will say I highly enjoy the Goldbergs, though.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> i didnt 'binge watch'. Just found myself watching it for a few hours.


S'allright man, we understand.

iIwas just checking out Mayans M. C. spilled drink on keyboer,
3
3
3.
oo.0

wiping


----------



## valis

dunno whether to laugh or cry on that one....


----------



## RT

laugh now, dry later :d


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> I highly enjoy the Goldbergs


I used to but am growing tired of it a bit. I find the Barry character very annoying.

I was disappointed to learn it would be the final season of Big Bang Theory.


----------



## valis

never got into that show. I do get called Sheldon by my coworkers, however.


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Over the Hill Gang Rides Again_


----------



## valis

Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## valis

Looks like a sci fi day; Edge Of Tomorrow.


----------



## Azlan82

Ozark season 2, quality.


----------



## Gr3iz

Dragnet (the original series)


----------



## RT

Earlier ( with morning coffee) watched Al Franken (the old SNL days) in _Stuart Saves His Family_, (because I'm good enough, smart enough, and gosh darn it, people _like_ me!) because it was raining really hard, and really, it just made me want to start drinking much earlier than usual 

Tonight, a flick I haven't seen in a very long time _The Invisible Man Returns_ (1940, Vincent Price.)
Or/and
something I don't think I've ever seen, _Assassination Tango_ - well maybe I've seen it, but sure doesn't stand out to me.

But I have a backup plan, in case those don't work out.


----------



## valis

If I Leave Here Tomorrow, an excellent docu on Skynyrd.


----------



## valis

Crocodile Dundee. introducing it to Le Twit and he loves it.


----------



## RT

Been catching up with Better Call Saul, sort of a prequel/spinoff to the Breaking Bad (which I loved) characters...
Chronicling the transition of Jimmy Mcgill into the not-so- ethical lawyer know as _Saul Goodman_... it's been kinda slow this season,
but hey, _'ts all good, man.
_


----------



## valis

flipping between The Jerk (unofficial bio of me) and the NL wild card game.


----------



## Johnny b

Stargate Atlantis 

Up to the 3rd season


----------



## valis

this game is awesome. straight up chess between coaches.


----------



## 2twenty2

Star Wars IV
Star Wars V
Star Wars VI


----------



## valis

well, i WAS watching baseball until a commercial break and then made the mistake of channel surfing.

found Red October.


----------



## valis

2twenty2 said:


> Star Wars IV
> Star Wars V
> Star Wars VI


i can think of worse ways to spend an evening.

CNN or FoxNews comes to mind...


----------



## RT

Friend of mine has recommended _August Rush _which I thought might be a freebie on Amazon Prime, but it's not.
So I'm not watching that.

Instead going with good ol' Andy, in _The Shawshank Redemption._


----------



## 2twenty2

Solo A Star Wars Story

i give this a  even though i didn't finish watching it.


----------



## Johnny b

Sad to hear that, just got it from my local library. 
Haven't watched it, yet.


----------



## 2twenty2

Let us know what you think of it. Hope you enjoy it better than I did.

Deadpool 2 4k Ultra-HD


----------



## RT

Original Deadpool was on earlier, standard def


----------



## Gr3iz

The 'Burbs


----------



## valis

GREAT flick. Very underrated IMO.


----------



## valis

Memento


----------



## Johnny b

Since this is the thread of movie watchers, I thought I'd post this:

Looking through my online Library site this morning, I thought to see what was available through their streaming services.
A lot of content.
A lot of British TV/movies.
Some US content just like the movie valis posted, Momento.

https://www.wclibrary.info/ecollection/#evideo

Of course, you need a membership card.

But I though I'd mention this as possibilities in other locales/libraries where you guys might live.


----------



## 2twenty2

Thanks for the heads up John on the library. Just checked my local library's site and they have basically the same offerings. Never even knew the library offered this. Not a member but may think about joining.


----------



## Johnny b

You're welcome 

Starting on season 4 of Stargate Atlantis


----------



## valis

Contraband


----------



## help4me

There's a few apps out there (probably already mentioned) that I watch movies and shows on.... Tubi tv.... Crackle... Etc. All free (at least in the US). Yes they have commercials. But I'm ok with that since it doesn't require a subscription.


----------



## Johnny b

I haven't watched Crackle in quite a while, but I remember some good original content that was presented as serials.
Have to check them out again.

Thanks


----------



## Johnny b

Going back into Stargate Atlantis tonight.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Hotel Transylvania 3* 4K UltraHD blu-ray


----------



## RT

Pure silliness here... the Naked Gun stuff has been on...but some of it is still classic funny


----------



## valis

Surely you jest.


----------



## RT

I never joke about silly stuff


----------



## valis

what about silly string?


----------



## Johnny b

or Silly putty?


----------



## Johnny b

I guess that really dated me.


----------



## RT

Silly Putty?....

Still got the egg it came in


----------



## Johnny b

I wish LOL!


----------



## valis

seinfeld - highlights off 100


----------



## help4me

Manifest


----------



## valis

Never heard of it; whats it about?


----------



## Johnny b

My sister has watched it and approves.
haven't myself.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8421350/

Still watching Stargate Atlantis


----------



## help4me

valis said:


> Never heard of it; whats it about?


People get on a plane.... When they land three hours later its actually 5 1/2 years later


----------



## valis

help4me said:


> People get on a plane.... When they land three hours later its actually 5 1/2 years later


That could be interesting. For some reason itreminds me of Stephen King.

What network is it on or is it streaming?


----------



## help4me

valis said:


> That could be interesting. For some reason itreminds me of Stephen King.
> 
> What network is it on or is it streaming?


NBC. I watched the first three episodes on the NBC app. I have my DVR thing set to record the series. It's new.... So there's only three episodes out right now. I'm not sure of Hulu picked it up or not.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Surely you jest.


I'm slow on the uptake there Tim, you opened the door but you didn't phrase it quite right...
I am serious...
And don't call me "Surely"


mean while, back at the ranch, I've DVR'd _The Rock _and _Changeling._


----------



## valis

The Rock is fun....never seen Changeling.

Watching Shooter (movie, not TV) currently. Levon Helm, baby.


----------



## RT

Still got the shovel


----------



## valis

And Anna Marie married for loooove!


----------



## valis

I would pay very good money to see a Levon/Creed Bratton version of The Odd Couple.


----------



## RT

Interesting thought there.

I've no idea how it came to be, but Levon was perfectly cast in that Shooter role (ok, I'm predisposed because I live near the location of Athens, TN as the movie claims - know some guys that are almost nearly, but not quite hardly, like that!


----------



## valis

and Creed is, well.....Creed.


----------



## valis

I would imagine that they jammed together at least once.....


----------



## Johnny b

Just started on the 13th season of Supernatural


----------



## valis

UW at OU....heckuva entertaining game. Go Ducks!


----------



## Johnny b

Street Outlaws 



:up:


----------



## 2twenty2

Abbot & Costello Meet The Mummy
The Mummy (1999)


----------



## valis

It, 1990 version. Also known as the 'best' version.


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Interesting thought there.
> 
> I've no idea how it came to be, but Levon was perfectly cast in that Shooter role (ok, I'm predisposed because I live near the location of Athens, TN as the movie claims - know some guys that are almost nearly, but not quite hardly, like that!


So that is why I enjoy your company. Another backwoods hick.


----------



## valis

King marathon on AMC, just finished Firestarter and Misery is on now.


----------



## RT

While my penguin always points due north, think I'm going to revisit Nolan's _Dark Knight_ trilogy this weekend. Have the first two on disc, recorded the third last night.
I must be batty!


----------



## valis

Silver Bullet


----------



## Johnny b

Street Outlaws


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Silver Bullet


Yes I saw that the King thing was going there!
At least on my cable guide...
Then there's Christine (not my favorite) followed by 1408 (creepy cool, haven't read the story)
And then The Mist, a good memorable read for me, pretty good adaptation to the screen.

Hmm, having said I'm going batty this weekend, think I'll give 1408 and The Mist a watch first...
you know, just in case I want to give up all hope in a happy ending this month...  

And speaking of that...I see Silent Hill is sneaking up on me....


----------



## valis

Never seen Silent Hill. Got the original Elm Street on currently.


----------



## RT

You oughta give Silent Hill (original) a watch, it's based on a video game (that I've not played, but was aware of)
but it's really pretty creepy gruesome, with a WTF is THAT? thrown in.
And has spawned a lot of mash ups on YouTube ranging from wedding to graduation events... I'll let you do the search, but it won't really make sense til you've seen the movie...

I know vid game to movie rarely works...but it doesn't matter if you know of the game... and like books to movie...it depends on what you are exposed to first.


----------



## Johnny b

Upgrade


----------



## RT

Guess I'm getting a bit Hallow-weenie...
but I'm sorta binging of the _Resident Evi_l stuff...
Got the first four on disc, seen the fifth one, but not _The Final Chapter _as of yet...

I kinda played the game, but got killed so much I was quickly frustrated...enough to know what the premise was.

But the movies, well I just like gals with guns


----------



## Johnny b

I've followed Walking Dead from episode 1, and the first 5 seasons seemed pretty good and the ratings high, but at season 6, I gave up anticipating watching it on the TV and simply waited for my library to get the DVD sets.
Season seven was painful and I just suffered through season 8.

What a let down.

In a brief replay of season 7, Rick goes to kill Negan, and proves he can hit the side of a building, Negan not so much.
Stuff happens.
Carl grows too tall too fast and the writers decide it's time for him to get bitten.
Meanwhile, Rick and Negan are doing war on each other at night time, so the only way to identify the characters in the darkness is by carefully reading the captions because everyone is running around in pitch black for a couple hours of viewing time.

Finally, Carl lays dying in a city drainage tunnel so the production crew turns up the lighting so we can all feel sorry for Carl. That seems to take several more hours of viewing as everyone on the set says good by to the fallen man-child.

Rick reads a letter Carl left for him. "why can't we all get along"
Carl also left a letter for Negan.

Rick tells Negan Carl died over a phone conversation and that Carl left a letter for him.

And they jump a shark. Negan is just a murderous softie at heart and blames Rick for Carl's death.

Stuff happens.

Fade out for season 9.

I think some of the writers have been bitten


----------



## valis

Some baseball game....


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> I think some of the writers have been bitten


I used to watch The Walking Dead early on, but at some point it became like a soap opera to me, all those intra-personal conflicts punctuated by one or more zombies cruising by.

I see AMC is now touting the final episodes of Rick Grimes...that kinda makes me want to see what happens, but there have only been a few ways that characters are written out in the show 
(hated to see Glen go)

John, your post about Carl was a spoiler for me, but that's OK as you've summed up much of what I've missed 

Been watching Fear the Walking Dead sporadically.

BUT cast your mind back to when the Governor controlled the prison...and Hershel was still around...season 3 and/or 4 I think...
anyway, a clever troupe called Bad Lip-Reading put together a little homage to those times.
If you haven't seen it, be sure to stay tuned for The Governor's Song.
It was a meme or went viral, or both


----------



## RT

Well I thought i posted a link, but here it is.


----------



## Johnny b

Sorry about the spoiler.....but it really bummed me out, like part of my life wasted when I could have been watching cartoons 
And that was just part 1 of a 2 part set, so when my library gets part 2 set, I'll have more to review 

I don't have the patience to watch it week to week, but bingeing it does help bring some continuity to it and skipping parts is an option ( although I didn't )

I'll have to check out Bad Lip-Reading and the Governor's Song.

Watching Jurassic World atm.


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Well I thought i posted a link, but here it is.


Thanks


----------



## RT

It only 5 minutes of your time..hopefully give you a chuckle...


----------



## Johnny b

LOL! :up:


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> like part of my life wasted when I could have been watching cartoons


 That, my friend is what I feel about the series _Lost._
loved it at first, then even the writers seemed to get confused late on in the story, which confused everyone.

They even had a special TV thing to try to make sense of it all, and while I liked a good portion of it, in spite of early hopes, it was a waste of time, in the end.
Cartoons = better waste of time 

Even read an article that they admitted they had to to make stuff up as it went along, and that's a pity, it started out so well.
Great potential, but poorly realized, in the end.
i believe they didn't realize the show would be so popular, and the writers just didn't think it through.
Pity.


----------



## Johnny b

As I remember, I didn't make it past the end of the second season of Lost.

Sometimes, loss of interest, other times scheduling causes me to stop the weekly grind of dutifully following a series on TV, but curiosity gets the better of me and I pick it back up from the library and binge watch it.
And continuity brings back the interest.
But 'Lost' seems the exception.
My library has all the episodes and I don't want to see how the story ended because I felt the writers were intentionally misleading the viewers.

Like you, I thought it started out pretty good.


A series not often mentioned is Supernatural.
It's in it's 14th season and still watchable!!!!!
That's just gotta be nearing a record length TV production.


----------



## Johnny b

Hotel Artemus.......a must see :up:


----------



## RT

Am not aware of Hotel Artemus...

But I have heard good things about Supernatural over the years, one of things been meaning to check out, but just haven't gotten a round tuit


----------



## valis

It (1990 Tim Curry version) is about to come on, reckon I will watch some of that. Also got the Florida/Georgia game on.


----------



## Johnny b

Season 1 and 2 of Unforgettable


----------



## RT

valis said:


> It (1990 Tim Curry version)


Man that take on King's story should have been better, but it's not bad,

It's much better than the remake ...
was not what it should have been.
Cheap movie tricks that go BOO! not necessary
IMHO


----------



## valis

oh I disagree....Curry nailed Robert Gray....made the entire movie IMO.


----------



## RT

No I'm not dissing the Tim Curry version at all, just the remake 
didn't make my boat float


----------



## volttackle

The Dragon Prince on Netflix.


----------



## 2twenty2

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN *​
Going to waste away the day watchin.............

Halloween


----------



## Johnny b

Westworld TV series season 1


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.streamingobserver.com/the-average-cable-bill-is-now-107-a-month/



> THE AVERAGE CABLE BILL IS NOW $107 A MONTH, UP MORE THAN 50% SINCE 2010


----------



## 2twenty2

The Spy Who Dumped Me


----------



## valis

Usual Suspects. Best twist ending since No Way Out (which was an inspiration for Suspects, incidentally).


----------



## valis

The Firm


----------



## volttackle

Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## RT

Ok - so I'm *not* watching this here, but in the pre-dawn hours...(maybe I should watch)...
my cable guide is showing a half hour info-mercial titled "_Do You Poop Enough?_"

Honestly, it's on the listings!

That could be the title of a thread somewhere here, and I may be full of it, but when the proverbial fan comes on, I'm going to duck and cover


----------



## Johnny b

^^^^ 

I watched about 4 hours of Street Outlaws yesterday and saw several crashes where drivers experienced that problem


----------



## RT

Watched Ant Man and the Wasp...
I like the "truth serum" gag...and the end-credit scene at the end was a surprise I didn't expect 
Helps if you seen the last Avengers flick in that regard.

Later it'll be Deep Horizon.


----------



## valis

Get Hard.


----------



## RT

Earlier The Bridge on the River Kwai,
now buffering Sully.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Incredibles 2 *in eye poppin 4k ultraHD


----------



## mohittomar13

Deepwater Horizon


----------



## RT

Bridge of Spies


----------



## valis

Good movie.


----------



## RT

Yeah, and based on true events.
Leave it to Spielberg.


----------



## 2twenty2

Going to spend the rest of the day watchin some John Wayne westerns


----------



## RT

Solo: A Star Wars Story


----------



## Gr3iz

Time for Thanksgiving-themed (sorta) movies. Saw _Planes, Trains and Automobiles_ yesterday. Watching _Boogeyman_ now.


----------



## 2twenty2

A Fistful of Dollars
For A few Dollars More
The Good, The Bad & The Ugly


----------



## Gr3iz

Continuing in my Thanksgiving movie set -- _Dutch_.


----------



## RT

Anyone for Dr Who?
Not a huge fan, but have been aware of it since the budget was low, effects cheap and cheesy, but did like Peter Capldi as the Doctor - intense actor at times.

However, I'm becoming a fan of the new Doctor Jodie Whtittaker as the first female Doctor. Been interesting stories in time so far...


----------



## Johnny b

On the last season of Star Trek Enterprise.

Not a fan of Capldi.
Did like Christopher Eccleston, David Tennant, though.

Cheesy.....yeah,  but a fun watch.


----------



## Johnny b

Have to mention, I'll be watching Street Outlaws at 8 

( Don't tell Tim  )


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> On the last season of Star Trek Enterprise.


That thar, my friend, was what me & my friends got together for a "dinner and a show" type thing... we took turns cooking for the occasion.
We were all Trek fans, but only had access to 'Enterprise' via our friend's media subscription.

So one of us three guys rotated in choosing dinner from week to week, cooked it our selves (or not  ) and watched Enterprise...
I even made a printed T shirt and coffee cups with a logo I created, called The Dilithium Society by me...yeah, I was more nerdy in that respect, I guess .... 
they were more geeky  What ever you want to call it 

We're down to the last two of that trio...and I miss my friend...


----------



## RT

Jaws.

Once upon a time...

'Twas one of the flicks that affected me like it did a lot of folks...back in 1975.
Movie theater, front row. 
I don't know if I read the book because I saw the movie, or saw the movie because I'd read the book.
I _think_ it was book first, though, since I recall thinking the movie left out the affair between Brody's wife and Hooper... and that was a good thing.

The bad thing was I suffered irrational fear of the water, even though I'm hundreds of miles from the sea.

At the time a buddy was helping me with getting certified with SCUBA gear, and we went to a spot on the upper Ocoee River locally know as "Blue Hole" because is was big, calm, clear and fairly deep for a mountain river. Very popular swim site.

The Ocoee is geologically cool, in that it has the rocks there so designated as the Ocoee Series.

So we went in February, for a dive... ice rimmed the area...we had wet suits... it was still damn cold!
But upon diving the visibility under water was limited...just murky enough that one could imagine some thing lurking between the large boulders that lined the area...so because of the movie, I imagined such lurking things!
Totally irrational, but couldn't wait to get out of the water... there isn't even good fishing on that part of the Ocoee, no creature thing is there that can harm you.... in February...

But to make a long story short, if it's not too late for that , the popular area known as Blue Hole was discombobulated by the 1996 Olympic venue for a kayak slalom run.
They went in there with heavy equipment and changed/rebuilt the river.
That is to say they changed the river to accommodate a sporting event. Reconstructed the natural environment.
Ruined it, basically, just for a short show of testosterone fueled paddlers.

The Lower Ocoee is famous for it rapids and rafting, and nothing has been changed there. But the Upper now has the "Ocoee Whitewater Center" where Blue Hole used to be, I just think it's sad that a beautiful natural place should be so diminished to what's now barely a rather weak tourist attraction.

THAT thought, that "they" can destroy natural features that took thousands/millions of years to become what is, right now, for the whim of sport, is scarier than Jaws, the Exorcist, or what ever movie may have affected you...

once upon a time....


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.techdirt.com/articles/2...e-giants-cant-weaponize-first-amendment.shtml



> Court Again Rules That Cable Giants Can't Weaponize The First Amendment


----------



## 2twenty2

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...and-sports-fees-rise-again-hit-18-25-a-month/



> Comcast raises cable TV bills again-even if you're under contract
> Broadcast TV fee goes from $8 to $10, sports fee rises from $6.50 to $8.25.


----------



## RT

Later this eve - No Country for Old Men

(and btw #2 - every time you post I'm further urged to cut the cable...except for the internet part)


----------



## valis

Love that movie; it is easily the best and most accurate book depiction I've seen yet.


----------



## RT

Haven't read the book, but have seen the flick before...
but it's been long enough that it will be a bit of a re-fresh.


----------



## valis

Chigurh is numero dos on my all-time villain list, leading Vader but trailing Lector....


----------



## RT

Hmmm...
villains...
Gary Oldman (as an actor) can be one character or the other, what ever the role, very versatile...
very bad guy in Leon The Professional...


----------



## valis

great actor....great call too RT...loved him in 5th Element.


----------



## RT

bad guys..
Heath Ledger....the ultimate Joker

and never trust a computer that's named in the HAL 9000 series..those pod bay doors...


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> (and btw #2 - every time you post I'm further urged to *cut the cable*...except for the internet part)




Yep, I did except for the internet.
I got fed up paying more for less!


----------



## 2twenty2

https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/...with-your-isp-data-caps?utm_source=reddit.com



> Your 4K Netflix Streaming Is on a Collision Course With Your ISP's Data Caps
> High-resolution video streaming is on the rise, but data caps could mean bigger bills for customers.


----------



## Gr3iz

_Call Me Claus_


----------



## 2twenty2

The Flash (the original *1990 TV Series*)


----------



## Gr3iz

Christmas movies, likely for the rest of the month ...


----------



## 2twenty2

https://qz.com/1480089/att-just-declared-the-end-of-the-satellite-tv-era-in-the-us/



> It's the beginning of the end of satellite TV in the US


----------



## Johnny b

Street Outlaws..................................................................


----------



## valis

High Plains Drifter


----------



## 2twenty2

Already have Gunsmoke seasons 1 - 4 on dvd set. Gotta get seasons 5,6,7,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19 and 20.
Started watching Gunsmoke seasons 8-9 (just got the dvd set)  I've got my colt 45 peacemaker (CO2 pellet) and my winchester rifle (Red rider BB rifle) right beside me just in case Matt Dillon needs a little help 
I won't mention my western boots cuz I don't want anybody thinkin I'm a nut case.


----------



## RT

Mr 2, just be careful you don't take a pic of the shiny object you're selling on ebay lest it reflects you in those cowboy boots and rootin' tootin' printed underwear  

I do like your choice of "period" weapons, the rawhide dangley thing on the Red Rider is a nice touch 

I have shot an actual Colt .45 Peacemaker, and a Winchester model 94 lever action 30-30... all I can say is that they're a lot louder than normal TV volume settings!


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> rootin' tootin' printed underwear


----------



## RT

Star Wars marathon on the boob tube....
old habits die hard.
especially when you haven't indulged in an old habit for a while.

But at one point I was indeed reminded, just by watching, that George Lucas said, in a interview... this was written for a 12 year old audience...

https://observer.com/2017/04/george-lucas-says-star-wars-is-for-12-year-olds/

So that explains why I still enjoy some of that universe, I guess. 
I have found, that without extreme focus and concentration, a Jedi mind trick does not work on the fly, these days.
For me.
It has worked once 'r twice, though...

_waves hand, inserts suggestion in your mind = _
_This is not the comment you were looking for..._


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Munster's Scary Little Christmas_


----------



## RT

88 Minutes


----------



## Gr3iz

_My Mother the Car_ Christmas episode


----------



## RT

Just to clear up some space on my DVR, "The Force Awakens"

and then I'll clutter it up with something else


----------



## RT

Contact

I was a fan of Sagan's writing before he became a celebrity that helped popularize science and astro - stuff...

His iconic phrase of "billions and billions" of miles when talking of the vastness space in the universe sparked the imagination of many minds, and for me, reminded me of that we are all star stuff... yet still specks of dust in the vastness that surrounds us.

I was surprised he wrote a fiction book based on science and speculation, and more surprised a movie was made from it.
Still got the hard copy.

Though the movie might seem a bit dated for some these days, it never the less opens the notion that there are more things on the earth, and in the heavens than we imagine.
(to paraphrase the Bard)


----------



## Deke40

Watching the 5th of Texas State High School State Championship games. 5 more to go today and tomorrow.


----------



## Gr3iz

_Mistletoe Over Manhattan_


----------



## 2twenty2

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
Home Alone


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Christmas Story
A Christmas Story 2_ (not as good as the original, but not terrible ...)


----------



## RT

3:10 to Yuma


----------



## 2twenty2

Picked up Gunsmoke seasons 5,6,7 dvd at Wally so gunna watch Matt, Kitty, Doc and Chester doin some eatin, drinkin, fightin and shootin around Dodge


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> ~~~doin some eatin, drinkin, fightin and shootin around Dodge



I like to do all those things (except for fightin') and I no longer own a Dodge


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> I like to do all those things (except for fightin') and I no longer own a Dodge


----------



## RT

The Kids came over just to make some things completely different 
Now can't find the TV remote, and they changed the channel to The Peanuts Movie...
allrighty then!

S'allright ..... will find remote eventually ..... I'd rather have that bit of distraction than watch the tube by rote and habit.


----------



## 2twenty2

When ever I can't find the everyday remote I pull out my Logitech Harmony that I keep in a drawer just for that purpose. When I do find my everyday remote I put the Harmony back in the drawer for safe keeping until next time I need it.


----------



## Johnny b

Last night, watched Peppermint with Jennifer Garner.

Fantastic action movie :up: x5


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished 'The Predator'.

Good action flick. Well done.


----------



## mohittomar13

Into the wild..

I don't know how many times I have watched it.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.tomsguide.com/us/lg-display-88-inch-8k-tv-speaker,news-28977.html


> LG Unveils 88-inch 8K TV That Doubles as a Giant Speaker
> 
> Mark Spoonauer · Editor in Chief
> Updated Jan 6, 2019
> 
> Last year LG Display wowed everyone at CES with a rollable OLED TV prototype, which is reportedly becoming a real retail product in 2019. This year they're at it again with a giant 8K OLED set that doubles as a speaker and a weird flower sculpture made entirely of the flexible OLED panels.


----------



## RT

_"LG Unveils 88-inch 8K TV That Doubles as a Giant Speaker... ~~ retail product in 2019..."
_
To paraphrase Chief Brody, you're gonna need a bigger house 

Tonight, watching Scicario on my teeny-weeny 40-something" TV :barefoot:


----------



## valis

oddly enough, watched Jaws today on AMC....


----------



## RT

valis said:


> oddly enough, watched Jaws today on AMC....


Oddly enough, i watched that last week...
funny thing, now that it's winter I'm no longer afraid of the water, since it's too cold for a swim


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/15/net...t-to-18percent-its-biggest-increase-ever.html

Netflix is raising prices
The rate hikes constitute a jump of between 13 percent and 18 percent.


----------



## 2twenty2

Venom *4K UHD blu-ray*


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Venom


I came to own Venom by The Boy's ADD...he rented it at Redbox (on my dime), was passed around...he didn't return in time... was charged $30 on the very night I asked him if he'd ever returned it...he said I think I did...Redbox said 'enjoy your purchase'


----------



## mohittomar13

Today is India's Republic Day so remembering our freedom fighters and will go to a cinema near my place to watch
*"Manikarnika - The Queen of Jhansi"*

_Ps: You might want to activate subtitles while watching the trailer on YouTube._


----------



## RT

Found a channel I didn't used to get on cable (they sometimes change stuff, don't let you know  )
But in the early A.M. hours they air old TV westerns - Maverick (Jack Kelly), Wanted Dead or Alive (Steve McQueen), Rawhide (Clint Eastwood) and Have Gun-Will Travel (Richard Boone) as Paladin.

Just happened to notice on a Paladin episode, saw it was written by Gene Roddenberry, a few years before Star Trek.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/25/fcc_accused_of_colluding/



> FCC accused of colluding with Big Cable to game 5G legal challenge
> House Commerce committee says it has inside knowledge of dodgy regulator antics


----------



## valis

24 Hours of Daytona is about to kick off...go Zanardi! That Beemer he is piloting is engineering at its finest (for those not aware, he lost his legs in a Champ car crash 20 years ago, and is racing today).

https://jalopnik.com/here-s-how-alex-zanardi-drives-a-race-car-without-legs-1831965398


----------



## valis

Eastern Promises


----------



## mohittomar13

Avengers.. _I'm a Hulk fan _


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/31/business/locast-streaming-free-network-tv.html



> Locast, a Free App Streaming Network TV, Would Love to Get Sued
> Want to watch the Super Bowl and other network TV for free? A start-up called Locast will let you, and (so far) the big broadcasters aren't trying to stop it.
> 
> On the roof of a luxury building at the edge of Central Park, 585 feet above the concrete, a lawyer named David Goodfriend has attached a modest four-foot antenna that is a threat to the entire TV-industrial complex.


----------



## valis

2twenty2, I really think these sort of posts belong in Tech News. The title of this thread is 'what are you watching'.

thanks,

v


----------



## RT

Don't think I've seen an extended thread that hasn't drifted off topic here on TSG from time to time.
Guilty myself of it, as are many 

But as to watching...
I never saw the show when it was broadcast on prime time, but upon reruns, have come to sort of like "*Monk."*

Perhaps dated for some, but I seem to identify with with the characters' anxiety and phobias.
(except for arranging other people's knick-knacks)

Liked Tony Shalhoub in other roles, this is new to me, old hat to others.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> 2twenty2, I really think these sort of posts belong in Tech News. The title of this thread is 'what are you watching'.
> 
> thanks,


Ok.


----------



## valis

danke 2twenty2.

got life below zero on here, interspersed with the Muppets lip synch battle.


----------



## 2twenty2

You're welcome


Super Girl season 3


----------



## 2twenty2

Super Bowl yesterday was one big borefest. The game stunk! Half time stunk!


----------



## RT

Just having a White Russian and admiring Sam Elliot's deep resonant voice and awesome mustache in The Big Lebowski on DVD.
His 'stache works because his voice makes it so 

Having grown some facial hair myself over the past 3.33 years or so, find it's rather a hassle overall... esp when it comes to saucy BBQ ribs and the like, or if one gets a snotty nose! 

also like Phillip Seymour Hoffman in that flick...and many others


----------



## valis

the dude abides...


----------



## mohittomar13

valis said:


> the dude abides...


----------



## 2twenty2

Hunter Killer blu-ray
The Girl in the Spider's Web dvd


----------



## RT

Project Blue Book on the History channel...

After watching the 4th episode, I must say that I expected more from this.
Though it says "based on true" I find it highly fictionalized, and somewhat boring.

Having a read a great deal about the Project, back in the day, I submit the fictional components are a poor attempt to emulate the X Files.
The stories, while basically seem true by matter of record, are embellished with overly dramatic scenarios that never happened.

According to the "official" report...  

Ah, well, that's what passes thee days for entertainment, I reckon.


----------



## 2twenty2

Bad Times At The El Royale blu-ray  One of the best thrillers in awhile


----------



## eddie5659

Just watched War of the Worlds


----------



## valis

Jackie Brown


----------



## mohittomar13

Event Horizon (1997)


----------



## eddie5659

mohittomar13 said:


> Event Horizon (1997)


Great film :up:


----------



## GrinHulk

Been into true crimes lately. Done with The Ted Bundy Tapes, now watching Abducted in Plain Sight.


----------



## valis

Patriot Games


----------



## Blackmirror

gotham and hannibal on netflix


----------



## RT

While I've asked The Boy to return my borrowed DVDs and such... so he brought me a stack...none of which were mine 

But included the entire Alien offerings, which I might watch, and a Steve Martin dual disk of My Blue Heaven plus The Man with Two Brains ( now I might watch that one soon )
All the Bond 007 flicks with Sean Connery...and some others I won't watch, most likely, since they've all been on TV too recently for a re-watch now.

But tonight, after the rain starts, I feel a Galaxy Quest coming on, with buttery popcorn, and the show must go on!
Much to Alexander's misgivings...

(Tim will get that, if no one else does  )


----------



## valis

Did you know My Blue Heaven is considered a sister-film to Goodfellas? The hubby of the lady who wrote MBH wrote Goodfellas, and they are both based on Henry Hill.  Both are great flicks IMHO.


----------



## valis

By Grabthars hammer I got that reference.


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished seasons 1 and 2 of Dark Matter and headed out to the library to get season 3.

Too bad it got canceled.


----------



## valis

Turning Le Twit onto the Naked Gun trilogy. He loves it but his doggo thinks it has too many sirens.


----------



## Deke40

Just got through bingeing the second and final season of "The Code". Australia has some pretty good shows.


----------



## eddie5659

Finally managed to watch all 6 seasons of Lost.

I actually liked it, hated the characters Jack and Kate, they drove me mad. Mr 'I'm the one, all listen to MEEEEEEEEEE' Jack 

But, my favs were Lock, Sayed, Hurley, Soyer and Ben


----------



## eddie5659

valis said:


> Turning Le Twit onto the Naked Gun trilogy. He loves it but his doggo thinks it has too many sirens.


Surely you can't be serious?
I am serious, and don't call me Shirley


----------



## RT

eddie5659 said:


> Finally managed to watch all 6 seasons of Lost.
> 
> I actually liked it, hated the characters Jack and Kate, they drove me mad. Mr 'I'm the one, all listen to MEEEEEEEEEE' Jack
> 
> But, my favs were Lock, Sayed, Hurley, Soyer and Ben


I sure like the series at first...but it grew so enigmatic (which was fun at first) ... I think they did a special recap at some point to "kinda" explain what was going on...and confessed at on point "we don't really know, now just making it up as we go along" or some similar sentiment.

But overall I was drawn in to a point, and the ultimately disappointing ending. I felt like "I watched all this for this ending?" 
Many of my friends thought so too.

Really good concept, just didn't figure it would last as long as it did, and the creators just had to wing it towards the end. I still go back and watch some scenes, for they were well done!

But it was a fascinating concept that started well, wish it would have held up the mystery and fascination all the way (for me)


----------



## RT

Been putting on the DVR the original George Reeves Superman serial from the '50s.
Loved when I was a kid, and only get 2 episodes per week, but that's more than enough to tide me over to something else


----------



## funtionalbob

Just started watching The Mentalist, which is crazy given it started 10 years ago!


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Been putting on the DVR the original George Reeves Superman serial from the '50s.
> Loved when I was a kid, and only get 2 episodes per week, but that's more than enough to tide me over to something else


I got that complete TV series on DVD. Considering the age of the series the picture is very good


----------



## Johnny b

Designated Survivor.


----------



## 2twenty2

War Of The Worlds (1953)


----------



## 2twenty2

Johnny b said:


> Designated Survivor.


I seen the first two seasons but the local tv station (over the air) no longer carries it because of a change in broadcasting rights to the series. I think Netflix has the rights? I hate it when that happens.


----------



## 2twenty2

Bohemian Rhapsody blu-ray - movie about Freddie Mercury and Queen ⭐⭐⭐⭐ out of 5


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody blu-ray - movie about Freddie Mercury and Queen ⭐⭐⭐⭐ out of 5


Been wondering about that one... based on your review I'll check it out when I can


----------



## GrinHulk

RT said:


> Been wondering about that one... based on your review I'll check it out when I can


Heard a lot of good feedback about it too but haven't watched yet.


----------



## 2twenty2

Muppet Treasure Island on dvd


----------



## 2twenty2

A Star Is Born (2018) - ⭐⭐⭐⭐ out of 5


----------



## 2twenty2

Marathon of.................

Alien / Aliens / Alien 3 / Alien Resurrection / Prometheus / Alien Covenant all on blu-ray
***************************************************************************

They are bringing out a 4k UHD 40th anniversary edition of Alien. Gotta get me one of those.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Alien / Aliens / Alien 3 / Alien Resurrection / Prometheus Omitted!/ Alien Covenant Omitted


Doncha know that DVD set is at the top of my To Watch stack...Note Prometheus and Covenant isn't included in this older set, but both currently On Demand.
So I have a quadrilogy instead of a hexology or....uh, four out of the six 

Gosh I'm feeling hungry, but my chest kinda hurts...


----------



## valis

Just finished Bull Durham with Le Twit....he loved it which makes me happy as it is easily my favorite baseball flick.

Speaking of Costner, he is in my fave baseball pic, another that is in my top 5 (Field of Dreams), fave golf pic (Tin Cup) and second fave Western (Open Range). Easily one of my favorite actors.


----------



## Johnny b

Third season of 12 Monkeys.

Only on BluRay and there are no subtitles to hint at what the marble mouthed cast is trying to say


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Doncha know that DVD set is at the top of my To Watch stack...Note Prometheus and Covenant isn't included in this older set, but both currently On Demand.
> So I have a quadrilogy instead of a hexology or....uh, four out of the six
> 
> Gosh I'm feeling hungry, but my chest kinda hurts...


Well 4 outa 6 ain't bad (or is that 2 outa 3 ain't bad ). Did you know that there might be a 7th one maybe.

The Dukes Of Hazzard season 1. Picked up today at Wallymart. Had a hankerin to see the "General Lee" oh and Daisy Duke


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Well 4 outa 6 ain't bad (or is that 2 outa 3 ain't bad ). Did you know that there might be a 7th one maybe.


No sir, I did not know of that...
But that shouldn't surprise you nor me...always seem to be the last to know about things it seems....>sigh<
sometimes hear rumors..."One Last Movie...Maybe" then suddenly on DVD!
Whut??


----------



## 2twenty2

Xena Warrior Princess (The Complete Series 1-6)


----------



## valis

Midnight Run, with little Bobby Deniro.


----------



## valis

The Mexican


----------



## Deke40

Back Roads-Redbox
Ben Is Back-RB
The Vanishing-RB
The Hate U Gave-RB(Refreshing without all the F words)

Secret City-Season 2-Netflix
Start Tin Star(Prime) and the Order(NF) today.


----------



## valis

Idiocracy, the only known fictional work that is turning into a documentary.

Quote from Le Twit: "I want to laugh, but then I remember Trump was duly elected."

Watching another Judge film, Office Space, today.


----------



## 2twenty2

Green Book inspired by a true friendship ⭐⭐⭐⭐ out of 5 stars


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Quote from Le Twit: "I want to laugh, but then I remember Trump was duly elected."


Le Twit might deserve a more suitable alias, given that comment... Le Swift Twit?  
Not my place...just remind him that in America, just because you get all the votes, it doesn't mean you win 

To watch:
So trying to calm down from a frustrating day, thinking about Galaxy Quest, where only one lovable character gets killed.
Or maybe just The Adventures of Superman (Reeves, '50s) - everything seems work out fine every time back then...


----------



## valis

Little man is 14 and REALLY pushing me IQ wise. He'll be past me by 16 easy. Did the rubiks cube last year just under a minute...

And by Grabthar's Hammer you should know that choice....


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished Westworld season 2


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Little man is 14 and REALLY pushing me IQ wise. He'll be past me by 16 easy. Did the rubiks cube last year just under a minute...
> 
> And by Grabthar's Hammer you should know that choice....


Gosh Tim, in that situation you should remember the Mak'tar chant of strength (for your own sake), or better yet the guiding mantra..Never Give Up, Never Surrender!


----------



## Deke40

Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald - RB
Green Book - RB
Mortal Engines - RB


----------



## GrinHulk

Just downloaded A Star Is Born! Watching it now!


----------



## mandy78

walking dead, Game of Thrones, and Sacred Games.


----------



## valis

The Hunted.


----------



## mandy78

Anyone, who is watching The Walking Dead after season 4. I think the series got ruined after season 4. What do you guys think?

https://www.reddit.com/r/thewalkingdead/comments/8tk3dy/season_6_ruined_the_show_for_me_by_Vodtv


----------



## Johnny b

IMO, when they introduced Negan and Lucille, the story line was severely damaged.
I quit watching TWD on TV but have kept up with the DVD releases.

I do like Jeffery Dean Morgan as an actor, though.


----------



## mandy78

True, Negan character was exaggerated and completely killed the fear and thrill of the character.


----------



## valis

War Games


----------



## valis

12 hours of Sebring


----------



## eddie5659

Just watched 'Rubber', a decent horror film. Its a typical B movie, in a way. Not that bad actually.

There are no actors people will know, except maybe the sherrif, played by Stephen Spinella


----------



## Johnny b

Sum of all Fears


----------



## valis

Good flick. Ford was the best Ryan, in my view.


----------



## Johnny b

Agreed.


----------



## valis

Den of thieves.


----------



## Henrys33

hey valis do you think you could help me


----------



## valis

Australian GP....woohoo F1 is back!


----------



## valis

Henrys33 said:


> hey valis do you think you could help me


Sadly I am not a gamer so no.

Thanks,

v


----------



## mohittomar13

Watching Shri Sadhguru (on Mahabharata War)...

Karna the warrior
Lord Krishna
Shakuni


----------



## apusta90

Does anyone know Sacred Games? Mine favorite Indian web series!


----------



## mohittomar13

Yep I know.. 

But my cousin watches it I don't usually get the time. I sometime watches Mirzapur


----------



## valis

Futurama marathon. Smartest show on TV IMO. And now 20 years old.


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished first season of Counterpart.

Unfortunately it was canceled after season 2.


----------



## RT

Taking a page from Tim's book, I did feel the need to catch up with Hypnotoad, so watched a few of those Ramas from the Future the other night... found it rather "hop-nytic" 

But this eve, what really put me in a hopnyitic trance was the two old flicks, Thunder Island and The Neptune Factor, either of which would have made fine after dinner sleeping aides...but I needed to clear some space on the DVR, so at least I got that done


----------



## valis

Bahrain GP. Heckuva race so far, best in quite some time.


----------



## valis

Buckaroo Bonzai...


----------



## RT

Some kids over for a while today, so some partial Harry Potter offerings and The Big Friendly Giant.


----------



## valis

Chinatown


----------



## valis

Total Recall


----------



## Johnny b

Which one?


----------



## valis

Do you really have to ask?


----------



## valis

Twilight Zone. Syfy has a marathon going.


----------



## RT

Ditto, The Zone, but being selective.


----------



## RT

Fooling around with the Roku, found "The Invaders" ('67-'68, Roy Thinnes.) I liked the show back then, even built a model of the alien ship. 
Not a bad rewatch, it having been so long. 
Many then familiar TV faces from the early 60's to the early '80s appear as guest stars back in the day when there were only 3 local channels available via outdoor antenna (maybe 5 if you pointed the antenna just right )


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished Venom ...... :up:


----------



## valis

A football life; LT


----------



## valis

For 'Movie so bad it is good' Friday, Congo.


----------



## valis

Keeping with the 'so bad it is good' theory, Anaconda


----------



## RT

'_The Man Who Killed Hitler and Then The Bigfoot_,'
an odd but intriguing title...
I know nothing of it, other than The Boy wanted me to see it, and it stars Sam Elliot.

Perhaps that's reason enough, but it could fall into the "so bad it's good" niche, or just one of those flicks you have to see at the right time, right place, right mood...

Sooo, about 1/3rd into the movie, I'm not yet qualified to give it a thumbs up nor down.
BUT I did pause the flick to post here, get something to eat, and have the general feeling that I'm glad it was a freebie from Redbox


----------



## valis

Believe it or not, but not only have I heard about it, but heard good things about it...but I love Sam Elliot and believe that anything he is in cannot be bad...


----------



## RT

valis said:


> but I love Sam Elliot and believe that anything he is in cannot be bad...


Re: '_The Man Who Killed Hitler and Then The Bigfoot'_
Just finished it.
I must say Sam Elliot is the redeeming quality in that film (for me), so we are of like mind there, Tim.
And it was as odd as the title, too.
No spoilers here, though! It's almost nearly, but not quite hardly, what you might think from the title...

It's about as odd as a Scarecrow posting on a tech support site 
So I'll give a 5-6 out of ten, depending if you like Mr Mustache 

So for mindless entertainment, I'm off to watch The Adventures of Superman (George Reeves, 1950-ish in glorious B&W) as a possible sleeping aide


----------



## valis

A Scarecrow on a tech site...yup, that got me. 

Watching Futurama until F1 starts in 40 minutes.


----------



## RT

Watching + valis = Futurama = equation solved! 

Query= F1 = (?)
Racing of cars ?
Perhaps in Shanghai?

I _think_ I solved that equation by deduction...
and checking the cable guide...


----------



## valis

Lol....you need to be promoted to Sherlock.....


----------



## RT

nah, one of Lastrades' men could've manged that bit


----------



## 2twenty2

Mary Poppins Returns blu-ray


----------



## RT

One of those times, when it comes on TV, and I have the disk I could pop in with no effort, and a push of a button,
I realized I had the channel had been on pause and all of a sudden
realized there's a buffer there, can FF past all the ads,
so, being lazy, and not at my best
just made a chili dog to go with _Galaxy Quest_


----------



## RT

Not to hog this thread, but I tried to get a few hours sleep, which didn't work out for me, and found upon returning to the boob tube I was a whoopin' and a whompin' with the shtick of _Blazing Saddles_, so was thinking about going to Howard Johnson's overnight, having some beans, farting around, that sort of thing.
 

Never mind, the chili dog took care of most of that


----------



## valis

Samurai Jack


----------



## valis

A crime drama where some kid skips school, kidnaps a dude and steals his friend's parents Ferrari, and he and his girlfriend tour Chicago. Kid's name is Ferris.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> A crime drama where some kid skips school, kidnaps a dude and steals his friend's parents Ferrari, and he and his girlfriend tour Chicago. Kid's name is Ferris.


Haven't seen that one in a long time. Going to have to hunt that one down in my collection and watch it.


----------



## valis

The Sandlot


----------



## valis

Super Troopers


----------



## valis

R.E.D.


----------



## Deke40

Bosh


----------



## RT

Did a Tommy Lee Jones throw back with The Fugitive and U.S. Marshals, having seen The Hunter last week.


----------



## valis

Stripes

Dats da facts, Jack.


----------



## Deke40

Just binged all 10 episodes today of Chamber on Netflix.


----------



## ekim68

Finished the third episode of GOT and again wow, not what I expected...


----------



## valis

We Own The Night


----------



## mohittomar13

The Dark Knight


----------



## Deke40

Dead To Me on NF.


----------



## valis

Jack Reacher Never Go Back


----------



## RT

Now up to season 3 of the old Star Gate SG-1 series, which is OK, but Richard Dean Anderson's flip comments, cliches and smartass sarcasm tends to wear a bit thin at times... 
Had no idea that show had 10 seasons, when some better shows were cut off much sooner.

And when I'm feeling like a mystic grasshopper, been checking out Kung-Fu.
Certainly brings back foggy memories of wise teachings and roads less traveled... plus slo-mo martial art scenes...


----------



## valis

If you havent checked it out, I highly recommend Firefly and its spinoff movie....very highly recommended as I had the same gripes with SG1.


----------



## RT

Believe I've mentioned that before, and pity it didn't last longer. Had a loyal fan base, though I was barely aware of it before it was over  I now have it all on a collector's ed Blu-Ray set with all the cool boxing and extra paper charts, maps and stuff (it was actually cheaper than the DVD set!)
Even without watching the series, the movie Serenity seems a
good stand alone watch. 

Just can't help mentioning again that there were once three Old Trekkies that got together once a week for some Enterprise apisodes, booze and good food (we called ourselves The Dilithium Society,) and were going to progress forth to Firefly, but things happened, there were distracting women and marriages, so it all kinda fizzled out, but for very sporadic rare gatherings.
Plus one of us has now passed on, kinda changes things even more.

Now Steve and I merely _threaten_ to get together, with the best of intentions, of course....
_Hey -ho.... _


----------



## valis

Beverly Hills Cop uno and dos.


----------



## RT

Now I'm going to DVR this episode of Killing Eve, which I've been watching in spite how weird it is...

But my friend, who is in the hospital for now, and being in a dripping IV condition and monitored via invisible radio waves as to her vitals, is pumped about the end of Game of Thrones series...and has all the tech needed to stream it from her hospital bed on her tablet...
So while we were talking she made sure she get the App/Stream when it aired...

I do the same if I wanna just DVR something, just FFW beyond the ads.. 

But my point is that no matter how inane and stupid, nor how brilliant the stuff on TV ( however you receive it) seems to you, it can be a brilliant concept, well acted... or it can be a hopeful candidate towards your interest, and perhaps poorly received by your standards, so you don't like it so much.
But your friends do?

Timing?

Or it came on at the right time for your mood, it involved your perception at the moment , and engaged you thusly. So yeah, Timing.

Used to be 20+ episodes per season, now may be 10, or even 6...

Oh!...wait!!
My show's coming on!

I MUST buy that new soap offered....

UH, I really had a point to make here, but the damn TV waves have made me one of those that assume that...
we are controlled by the...


----------



## Deke40

The Rain-Season 2 NF
Sneaky Pete-S -3-Prime


----------



## valis

Outbreak


----------



## mohittomar13

*Chai time with Kenny Sebastian* (Comedy Series).. Check *here*.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hunter Killer blu-ray


----------



## valis

Spaceballs


----------



## Deke40

What/If-Netflix


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Spaceballs


The Boy and I are exchanging DVDs, so I traded him Galaxy Quest and Wanted for Spaceballs and The Big Lebowski...
oh, just a random thing we do...not sure how fair that is as an even trade 
One of us will end up with the better of the "keepers''
but not for long 

So finished Killing Eve S2....
maybe getting too crazy/weird, even for me.
Look forward to the next season....


----------



## valis

Galaxy Quest is a VASTLY underrated movie.....as is Wanted, for that matter. Still think you got the better though.....


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Galaxy Quest is a VASTLY underrated movie.....


well, perhaps not so much under rated, but under appreciated??
Not in my quadrant of this galaxy!


----------



## valis

The Hot Zone. Big fear of mine.

As longbets.org founder Martin Rees (Astronomy Royal, so I sorta respect him), said;

"A bioterror or bioerror event will lead to a million deaths in a six month period by 2020."

One of two quotes in my wallet.


----------



## valis

RT said:


> well, perhaps not so much under rated, but under appreciated??
> Not in my quadrant of this galaxy!


It is extremely difficult to place films below The Dude...he abides.


----------



## valis

valis said:


> The Hot Zone. Big fear of mine.
> 
> As longbets.org founder Martin Rees (Astronomy Royal, so I sorta respect him), said;
> 
> "A bioterror or bioerror event will lead to a million deaths in a six month period by 2020."
> 
> One of two quotes in my wallet.


Yeah....I quit watching this. Off to Nova. A LOT less threatening.


----------



## GrinHulk

Deke40 said:


> What/If-Netflix


Netflix keeps promoting this to me. How are you finding it?

Back on topic: Tuca & Bertie
The Good Place


----------



## valis

US Marshals...meh at best.


----------



## valis

Re-Animator. Slooooow night.


----------



## valis

One for you, Johnny...30 for 30 - Janet Guthrie.


----------



## Deke40

"Hdden" on Acorn TV. These Welsh and Engish made shows are great.


----------



## valis

Watched Adrift (interesting) and that is currently followed up by Fast Times At Ridgemont High. 

True story; Vans are making a recurrence. At least at Le Twits school.


----------



## Deke40

Loch Ness on Acorn TV


----------



## valis

So apparently they are looking for a new actor to play Jack Reacher who, in the books, is 6'5" and 250 pounds and obviously Cruise is neither of those. Only guy I can think of is that dude from Guardians, Bautista I think his name is. But I am sure I am missing someone.....I got the 6'5" part but definitely not the 250 part.

Any ideas?


----------



## valis

Risky Business


----------



## Deke40

"Bad Blood"-S-3 on NF.


----------



## valis

War Dogs.

Sadly, faaarr better than the book.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> So apparently they are looking for a new actor to play Jack Reacher who, in the books, is 6'5" and 250 pounds and obviously Cruise is neither of those. Only guy I can think of is that dude from Guardians, Bautista I think his name is. But I am sure I am missing someone.....I got the 6'5" part but definitely not the 250 part.
> 
> Any ideas?


Well sir, I think that for those who have _not_ read the books (_moi_), the Reacher character has already be defined by Cruise - (cuz we didn't have any preconceptions.)
And it's risky to change the main character in a popular mid-stream film "franchise."
Like when J Renner replaced M Damon in the fourth Bourne movie...'twasn't the same.
Having said that, Renner is a fine actor. But when the fifth movie came, even with Damon, it suffered on various levels.

The exception being the enduring Bond flicks, almost all have been good castings at the time, be it sorta campy or gritty and sophisticated.

So, I'm terrible at casting.
I'm not really familiar with new talent, up and coming stars, be hard to replace Cruise (who is a fine actor - but he can take his Scientology and shove it in a Cruise missile )

My first Reacher replacement thought was Ben Affleck, perhaps over exposed, not up to the part.
As far the physical specs you describe, maybe Dewayne 'Roc' Johnson? (He's gotten better at acting over the years.)
Finally, given that Jack Reacher may have been around for a few years, if the new film supports that premise...
older and wiser, but can still kick your arse...Liam Neeson?

Bottom line is, no matter who, he'd better pull it off convincingly.


----------



## valis

The Rock, totally. As long as he leaves his comic persona behind.

And btw, the eighth book in the series (The Enemy) ranks waaayy up there as far as favorite espionage novels, alongside stuff like The Jackel and Charm School...you should read it.....


----------



## RT

valis said:


> The Rock, totally. As long as he leaves his comic persona behind.


Not totally, but within the concept of the character, smart, irreverent, one step ahead of everyone else.
Scripting and direction must be accounted for.

Now books...read the Ludlam / Bourne first one, tried to get through the second...became increasingly too wordy for me, and it became apparent the books and the movies are two separate entity's, both with their merits, but I'll choose the films over the book, in this case.
Normally it's 'the book is better than the movie"

BUT, back on thread topic, I've been revisiting Battlestar Galactica (the 2004-2009 one) among other things.

I once saw two Cylons guarding the entrance in the '70s-'80s while taking a Universal theme park tour in CA.


----------



## valis

It annoys me faaarrr more than it should that the HISTORY channel is running an American Picker marathon on June 6th....


----------



## RT

valis said:


> ~~~>>>the HISTORY channel is running<<<~~~


Yep , and the so-called SCIENCE channel is often running something other than, uh..science... _per se _


----------



## valis

Yup. Total agreeance. Watching D-Day docu's on Nat Geo.


----------



## mohittomar13

Remembering Alan Turing.
*The Imitation Game*


----------



## valis

Summer School.


----------



## valis

Canadian GP


----------



## maklanist

I watched the chernobyl recently. Damn, this series has hit me hard. Amazing and must watch series.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/02/arts/television-show/chernobyl-hbo.html


----------



## Johnny b

Just got back from my local library.
They had a Vincent Price Collection on DVD that I'll be starting on tonight.

The Bat
The Last Man on Earth 
The Jackals
Shock
and
House on Haunted Hill


( the oldies  :up:! )


----------



## valis

One for you, RT, another PKD flick...Minority Report.


----------



## Deke40

Luther-S5 on NF
Line of Duty-S5 on Prime
The Hummingbird Project-Redbox


----------



## Deke40

I Am Mother-NF


----------



## valis

Another entry in the 'so bad its good' category....Volcano....


----------



## Deke40

Jumping the gun but it is binge time this weekend.

Jessica Jones-S3-NF
Black Spot-S3-Prime
Absentia-S2-Prime
To Old To Die Young-S1-Prime

Will report back.


----------



## valis

Moneyball


----------



## GrinHulk

mohittomar13 said:


> Remembering Alan Turing.
> *The Imitation Game*


That's a good one.

Just got around to seeing Chernobyl.
Also watched Icarus on Netflix, did not expect for it to become a geopolitical thriller at all.


----------



## mohittomar13

Just watched Chernobyl.


----------



## Brigham

Pat Condell on you tube


----------



## Deke40

"Sgt Will Gardner"-Netflix-Great Movie


----------



## mohittomar13

A 40-minute documentary on Three Mile Island on youtube. Next I'l watch Total Recall and later The Right Stuff. I had these two movies on my list from a long time, just didn't get the time.


----------



## valis

The Right Stuff is in my all-time top 3.....great movie and better book. And Total Recall (the original, of course) is also great.


----------



## 777King777

The Great Gatsby is my favorite


----------



## Johnny b

I cut my cable about a month ago.
Been watching videos from my library most of the time anyway.
Got around to putting up an antenna today and the first movie I see a listing for that I've been looking for is Bubba Ho-Tep.
Resolution is very good. At least as good as cable.

So, tonight I watch Bubba Ho-Tep


----------



## valis

That....is an interesting flick, to say the least. Curious as to your view on it.

Watching the Austrian GP.


----------



## Johnny b

Funny movie. A lot of dark humor.
From aging to impersonations to Egyptian folk lore to health care.
Even the mortuary guys added to it.

I suspect only Bruce Campbell could pull off the roll of Elvis.
And Ossie Davis as Kennedy with a small bag of sand implanted in his head lol!


----------



## Shenifeland

The Departed and then Infernal Affairs. Despite the corny title I enjoyed the latter better, although they're both undeniably good movies.


----------



## valis

Revolver. One of my favorites.


----------



## valis

Ghostbusters


----------



## Deke40

MI-5-Hulu


----------



## valis

Senna.


----------



## Johnny b

The Red Road 
with Jason Momoa


----------



## 2twenty2

Pet Sematary (2019 remake) bluray


----------



## mohittomar13

Smarter Everyday ~Youtube


----------



## anamandy

maklanist said:


> I watched the chernobyl recently. Damn, this series has hit me hard. Amazing and must watch series.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/02/arts/television-show/chernobyl-hbo.html


 I wanted to see that. I saw a documentary that was hair raising. Most, if not all, of the first responders died. I can't exactly remember as it was so long ago. At the time this happened I was camping in the Caribbean (no phone) and had no idea what was going on. As I was getting ready to board my flight back home I called my family to tell them I was on the way and you would have thought a nuclear bomb dropped on the US - that's how panicked they sounded. I'm so glad I avoided that hysteria. By the time I got home it was under control. As an aside, if there ever is going to be a nuclear attack on the US, and I happen to be in the country, I hope and pray I am at ground zero. I don't want to deal with the aftermath of that and what the first responders later went through.


----------



## anamandy

World Most Evil Killers.


----------



## anamandy

Johnny b said:


> Just got back from my local library.
> They had a Vincent Price Collection on DVD that I'll be starting on tonight.
> 
> The Bat
> The Last Man on Earth
> The Jackals
> Shock
> and
> House on Haunted Hill
> 
> ( the oldies  ! )


I saw all of them. Love Price! Some are so campy they're funny. Love that.


----------



## valis

Balls Of Fury and laughing my butt off....


----------



## mohittomar13

England vs New Zealand (cricket world cup final) I think New Zealand will lift the trophy at Lord's today. Let us see..


----------



## valis

Wimbledon here, men's final.


----------



## mohittomar13

Yes, that is what I will watch next. Yesterday England won, and I'm happy. This is the first time they won a world cup. Being a country that introduced cricket to the world, they needed that atleast once.


----------



## Deke40

"Typewritter"-NF


----------



## Johnny b

WestWorld second season


----------



## valis

Apollo programs, obviously.


----------



## Deke40

"La Casa de PapeLa " (Money Heist)-NF S3


----------



## Deke40

"Yellowstone"-Prime(A western Godfather)


----------



## valis

Rounders


----------



## Gr3iz

_Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein_


----------



## valis

Trading Places


----------



## Deke40

"Another Life"-NF


----------



## GrinHulk

Re-watching The Office. Any fans out there?


----------



## valis

Love it. Turned my son onto it and he burned through it in a week...


----------



## 2twenty2

Red River (colorised) - Amazon Prime stream


----------



## Johnny b

Sisters Brothers

A quirky western LOL!


----------



## valis

Heard very good things about that one but have yet to see it....hope you enjoy it and looking forward to the review...


----------



## Johnny b

Out of 5 stars, 3.5

Worth watching because it's definitely not the typical Hollywood stereo type of a western 

A good bit of gratuitous violence. But that's what assassins do.

It's a tale of two brothers with family issues, hired to acquire a chemical formula for discovering gold, from a man they are supposed to kill.

In the end, they just want to go home, back to Mom.


----------



## Deke40

Just finished 86 episodes of MI 5(Spooks). One of the best series I've ever watched, just sad it is over.


----------



## valis

City Slickers


----------



## Couriant

Rewatching Kitchen Nightmares....


----------



## valis

Silverado


----------



## Johnny b

^^^

A favorite of mine :up:


----------



## valis

Honestly, believe it or not, this one had escaped me for whatever reason. Dang good flick though, and I'll be watching it again.

Seems like when I am whacked on pain meds, I enjoy Westerns.


----------



## Deke40

London Kills-S2


----------



## valis

The Shining


----------



## mohittomar13

*Kabhi Khushi Kabhi Gham* (Hindi movie) -- I don't know how many times I have watched this.. Amazing family movie.. hahaha.. full family drama 

The best scene from the movie:
_Younger brother meets elder -- click here
Son meets his mom -- click here_

_The best song_ -- click here

No subtitles, Sorry!!

.


----------



## valis

Back is out of whack again, had to take some pain meds, crashed on the couch watching a Vacation marathon and binge reading Crichton.


----------



## Deke40

Point Blank(2019)-NF
Secret Obsession-NF


----------



## valis

A Fish Called Wanda, and laughing my butt off....


----------



## valis

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.

I do miss HST.....


----------



## Deke40

Pure-S2-Hulu


----------



## Couriant

Sorry to hear about your back @valis

If you haven't seen it, i would recommend Bodyguard.


----------



## valis

I have not but will check it out, and thank you.

Got the Whole Nine Yards on now...


----------



## valis

I'm your huckleberry

For about the zillionth time.


----------



## Deke40

"Harrow"-S2-Hulu


----------



## Deke40

"Avengers:Endgame"


----------



## valis

Deke40 said:


> "Avengers:Endgame"


My son's all time fave flick. 

I still havent seen it. Burned out on Marvel around the the first Avengers movie.

Gearing up Jack Reacher.


----------



## Deke40

valis said:


> My son's all time fave flick.
> 
> I still havent seen it. Burned out on Marvel around the the first Avengers movie.
> 
> Gearing up Jack Reacher.


It was over 3 hours. I mostly like the action and special effects.

I hope the next Reacher is better than the last one.


----------



## mohittomar13

Deke40 said:


> "Avengers:Endgame"


I like all Avengers movie.

Watching Captain America: First Avenger


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished Shazam! a few minutes ago.

Silly but a fun movie.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> My son's all time fave flick.
> 
> I still havent seen it. Burned out on Marvel around the the first Avengers movie.
> 
> Gearing up Jack Reacher.


I liked both Reacher movies.

Hope there's another in the works.


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> I liked both Reacher movies.
> 
> Hope there's another in the works.


I heard there is a series in the works, Netflix or Hulu or some such.


----------



## mohittomar13

Yogic Perspective of Mind  ~Sadhguru at MIT


----------



## mikebrian1

Hi, I'm new in this forum. just landed on this thread. 

Right now Watching Secret Games on Netflix


----------



## mohittomar13

mikebrian1 said:


> Hi, I'm new in this forum. just landed on this thread.
> 
> Right now Watching Secret Games on Netflix


Did you mean _*Sacred Game?*_


----------



## mikebrian1

mohittomar13 said:


> Did you mean _*Sacred Game?*_


Yo Sacred Game Season 2


----------



## Dasher47

Doing the Impractical Jokers marathon.


----------



## valis

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

Depp freaking nailed this role.


----------



## mohittomar13

Mission Mangal _(Mission Mars) _~ True story about India's mission to Mars.


----------



## Deke40

"Outlander"-S1 & S2


----------



## Deke40

Yellowstone-S2 WOW


----------



## mohittomar13

Munich 2005


----------



## Gr3iz

Penn State doing a number on Idaho ...


----------



## valis

A very big number as well.

Oregon/Auburn here. Go Quackers!


----------



## valis

Btw, with regards to your avatar, Jr did well today.


----------



## Gr3iz

Penn State just missed the shutout. Oddly enough, they would have been the second Big Ten team of the day to win 79-0. I guess 79-7 is almost as good ... ;-)

Yeah, I was "riding along" with Jr. on NASCAR.com. He wasn't too rusty, I guess ... 

How did your team do?


----------



## valis

Won 48-7. Air Force.


----------



## Deke40

"Outlander"-S3


----------



## Gr3iz

_Archie Bunker's Place_ marathon


----------



## valis

Close Encounters


----------



## Deke40

Carnival Row- S1-NF


----------



## valis

Whole Nine Yards


----------



## valis

It

1990 miniseries with Master Curry.


----------



## valis

Nadal/Berrettini US Open tennis.


It, the movie...forgot how scary that was to me. Tennis is a good safe place.


----------



## xrossroad92

Money Heist on Netflix.


----------



## Deke40

Godzilla King Of The Monsters-Prime


----------



## Deke40

John Wick: Chapter 3-Parabellum


----------



## usacnagpur

Titanic


----------



## eddie5659

Deke40 said:


> John Wick: Chapter 3-Parabellum


Just watched that at the weekend, did you like it?

I love the fact that both 2 and 3 both carry on from the last, and not a normal sequel that is a different type of story, or years down the line.

Roll on 4


----------



## 2twenty2

C h a p t e r
John 3 Wick 
Parabellum


----------



## Deke40

The body count for all three is up to 299.

Yes I liked it. Waiting for Anna and Rambo-Last Blood.


----------



## valis

I am not going to say I am stupid but it took me FAR too long to figure out why there was a Friday the 13th marathon on...


----------



## Deke40

Unbelievable on NF.


----------



## Deke40

Marianne-NF

The Lost Room-Prime


----------



## Deke40

X-Men: Dark Phoenix


----------



## Deke40

Taken Down-Acorn TV


----------



## 2twenty2

The Professionals on bluray


----------



## Deke40

Back to regular broadcast TV this week.


----------



## Deke40

Goliath-S3-Prime(Love It)
Outlander-S4-Local Library(Didn't realize they have a pretty good selection)


----------



## Gr3iz

Britcoms. Right now, _The Green Green Grass._


----------



## RT

Oh, Ooo and Ahh! about Britcoms... 
A staple in the house for more than 40 years, I would guess...
antennae signal only from more than ~45 years past broadcast by PBS.
(Had to go out to turn the antennae for reception then)
maybe there was a world war...?

perhaps the oldest one I fondly recall is 'The Good Neighbors"
and have seen some YouTubes, with bad quality....
but no more so than the ol' B&W TV days when I fell in love with Barbara Good 

Are You Being Served, or just Waiting for God?
Of course they're all Absolutely Fabulous 

and don't let any Pythons bite...


----------



## Gr3iz

Yup! I love 'em all! Waiting for God, One Foot in the Grave, So Haunt Me, 2.4 Children, Keeping Up Appearances, No Job for a Lady, Yes, Minister, Yes Prime Minister, etc. There are a bunch of them! Man About the House was the model for the US's Three's Company.


----------



## RT

was lucky enough to see a few Fawlty Towers lately, 'nother of my faves!
And it was, was it not, but a fortnight or two ago that marked the 50th anniversary of The Flying Circus...BBC American had a marathon... which was either too short or too long for my attention span... but should have lasted longer... 

But to remain more on topic, I confess....
watching some classic Three Stooges shorts films as though I was still 7 years old, and they were made in the 20's or 30's era.

Lordy, I feel older than necessary....
and valis might say "I told ya so..."
Yup Tim, there's one thing about enjoying TV these days I haven't mentioned... 
It's real important to lower one's standards


----------



## RT

valis said:


> I am not going to say I am stupid but it took me FAR too long to figure out why there was a Friday the 13th marathon on...


Don't feel bad my friend...I was going wait another week before posting your quote...
quoting your post, but I have an excuse...

aww, too late now...
wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more,_ etc._ and so on and so forth...
honest I ran out of gas ..
I had a flat tire I didn't have enough money for cab fare...
my tux didn't come back from the cleaners...
an old friend came in from outta town...
someone stole my car...
there was an earthquake, a terrible flood, locusts...

AND I totally forgot about your bad luck on that day, you mentioned something about not being stupid, what a relief you realized it in time!
and yes I too am relieving myself of not being stupid while proving the exact opposite.


----------



## valis

Jacob's Ladder...reminds me of Memento, two flicks you really cannot blink as you will miss something critical...also that time travel flick, I forget the name but it was highly technical...

**edit....the time travel flick is Primer, for those interested....


----------



## RT

I like time travel stuff (, esp when they don't give me a headache, ;0 ) but the 2019 remake of Jacob's Ladder got mostly poor reviews, but most anyone can be a critic...
haven't seen that one

On DVR, watched the season finale of Lodge 49 and the season premiere of Treadstone.

Have become kinda fond of Lodge 49, for it's off kilter humor and quirky characters, a place I'd like to hang out, esp if there some TSG members there, who'd fit right in 

Treadstone, spawned from the dark assassin project mentioned in the excellent Jason Bourne movies, was OK.... but really just made me wish to put the original movies on.
So I'd be grateful if anyone else has seen that and share your opinion of it.


----------



## valis

yeah, no plans whatsoever to watch the remake of it......


----------



## Deke40

I watched the first episode of Treadstone and it got my attention enough to watch the next episode.


----------



## Deke40

Astros/Yankees way past my bedtime.


----------



## valis

Deke40 said:


> Astros/Yankees way past my bedtime.


Heckuva game. son and I watched it....


----------



## valis

Halloween

tis the season and all, and Ive never seen it...


----------



## Johnny b

The Seventh Son 

Jeff Bridges and Julianne Moore


----------



## valis

The Impossible. Good flick.


----------



## Johnny b

About to start The Snowman.
Don't know anything about it.


----------



## RT

Mindless entertainment, full of scripted sarcasm, plot holes (which covers a whole lot of ground in general media anyway,) but well casted, except for Fonda 

Lake Placid


----------



## RT

Scary flicks are flocking about this time of year, most of which get a bad rap. 
It all depends on your mood, how and where you see the flick, and I bet everyone can name a movie that has affected them at the time you saw it.

Watched The Ring last night, better than some others.

Tonight watching Silent Hill, not a great movie in itself, but it still has an unsettling tone for me, and very memorable scenes that creeped me out upon first watching.
Those faceless nurses....


----------



## Deke40

Jack Ryan S2-Prime


----------



## Deke40

Origin-Youtube TV


----------



## RT

Blazing Saddles...

for RT is only pawn in game of life..._<sigh>_


----------



## RT

Scent of a Woman...

Good flick, Al Pacino gives a great Tango and a life's lesson.


----------



## Deke40

The Peanut Butter Falcon-RB(Great movie) Rated 95/96 on Rotten Tomatoes-which is unusal.


----------



## RT

Deke40 said:


> The Peanut Butter Falcon-RB(Great movie) Rated 95/96 on Rotten Tomatoes-which is unusal.


Unknown to me, but the odd title and high rank there is enough to make me check it out


----------



## Deke40

Man In The High Castle-S4-Prime


----------



## Johnny b

Final season of Elementary.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Amazon Prime stream*

Proud Rebel


----------



## Johnny b

Season 1 of Legion


----------



## Deke40

Indian Horse
American Dreamer (both off RB)


----------



## valis

A Time to Kill


----------



## valis

Bourne Supremacy


----------



## Johnny b

I gave up within a half hour of season 2 , Legion......too weird and disjointed.


----------



## Deke40

The Accident-Hulu


----------



## Shenifeland

Conan's episodes on YouTube, The Good Place, Django Unchained


----------



## ekim68

Just got back from the Movie House after watching Knives Out and what a kick...


----------



## valis

I have heard only good things about that one....


----------



## Gr3iz

Apropos of the day, _Alice's Restaurant_


----------



## Deke40

Ready Or Not-RB


----------



## valis

Clue


----------



## RT

Once again late to the party, and not subscribing to HBO, my friend has lent me her collection of *Game Of Thrones* on DVD.
About to finish Season 1.
While I'm not quite as enamored as she about it, sometimes it seems it could have made a long story a bit shorter.
Still it's an epic with top notch cinematography, location, good acting.
A bit shocked at the explicit sex, but graphic violence was to be expected - but hey - it's an HBO thing made for cable TV, though it would have been just as well if the sex scenes were just alluded to....yeah HBO, we "get" it..

Have not read the books, but I sure do recall reading George R R Martin's novelette _Sandkings _in Omni magazine back in the day.
What a great read!


----------



## Deke40

Baylor vs Okla


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Once again late to the party, and not subscribing to HBO, my friend has lent me her collection of *Game Of Thrones* on DVD.
> About to finish Season 1.
> While I'm not quite as enamored as she about it, sometimes it seems it could have made a long story a bit shorter.
> Still it's an epic with top notch cinematography, location, good acting.
> A bit shocked at the explicit sex, but graphic violence was to be expected - but hey - it's an HBO thing made for cable TV, though it would have been just as well if the sex scenes were just alluded to....yeah HBO, we "get" it..
> 
> Have not read the books, but I sure do recall reading George R R Martin's novelette _Sandkings _in Omni magazine back in the day.
> What a great read!


Game Of Thrones - good series! Have the entire series in my collection. In fact >

I'm watching Game Of Thrones season 8, the final season.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Game Of Thrones - good series! Have the entire series in my collection. In fact >
> 
> I'm watching Game Of Thrones season 8, the final season.


My friend does not have Season 8 in her collection, so that is a holiday gift I really don't have to think about


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> My friend does not have Season 8 in her collection, so that is a holiday gift I really don't have to think about




The series scored a 9.4 / 10 on the IMDb https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0944947/


----------



## valis

Deke40 said:


> Baylor vs Okla


good game....got UGA/LSU on.


----------



## Deke40

Watching game 3 of 12 of the state high school championships. They have from 1A to 6A division I and II in each class. All of them are played over 4 days in AT&T Stadium where the Cowboys play.


----------



## valis

The Deer Hunter


----------



## ekim68

Just got back from watching the new Star Wars movie. The Rise of Skywalker was a little weak on the plot but heavy on effects.. :up:


----------



## Johnny b

Season 5 of Justified.


----------



## Shenifeland

A Marriage Story and Two Popes. Enjoyed both, Adam Driver and Anthony Hopkins were great.


----------



## Deke40

The Witcher-NF
Lost In Space-S2-NF


----------



## RT

Hidden Figures.
Good true event flick


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Hidden Figures.
> Good true event flick


Great flick....highly unspoken heroes.

Jack Reacher Never Go Back here.


----------



## Johnny b

++ Jack Reacher :up:


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Great flick....highly unspoken heroes.
> 
> Jack Reacher Never Go Back here.


 I somehow "knew" you'd appreciate that one Tim! 
Though released in 2016, there's been lots of side articles telling the real story. It was my first time seeing it, that I recall, but it made me dig a bit more into the "real story."
According to one article:
_"...the actresses behind the brilliant woman admitted they didn't even know the true story - but once they learned of the heroes, they were determined to make them known to everyone." 

_
Also , per the last two posts, guess I'm ringing out the new decade with Jack Reacher never going back as well.
I seem to have taken a nap when the clock stuck some where betwixt 10:01 and 12:01, and on the last day of this decade

_Hey-Ho_, it is the day to pre-date your checks and get 'em in the mail so you can claim to have paid your bills on time


----------



## Johnny b

Good morning RT, Tim 

Happy New Year.


----------



## valis

Back atcha Johnny. 

Hunt for Red October, an easy top 10 for me....


----------



## Cookiegal

I've been watching the Hallmark Christmas movies. I stocked up my PVR with them over the weeks before Christmas. I know they are cheesy and the guy always gets the girl and together they save the inn but they are heartwarming good stories.


----------



## valis

Hey, if you like them, doesnt matter how cheesy they are. Heck, I looove Road House and that is straight Velveeta.


----------



## Cookiegal




----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Good morning RT, Tim
> 
> Happy New Year.


Howdy John, on this first day of a new decade...
May we all see it through 

Guess I have the tax return in mind already, watching The Accountant 
(After watching a bunch of The Twilight Zone marathon on SyFy...)


----------



## 2twenty2

Ace High

Doc West


----------



## valis

Ghost


----------



## Johnny b

Season 1 The Terror


----------



## RT

Calling all Jeopardy fans!

ABC airing a special interview with Alex Trebek tonight at 8pm EDT , the current host of the longest running game show in American history.

Some info about the special, and streaming options HERE


----------



## valis

Green Book. a LOT better than I would have thought given its from a Farelly brother.


----------



## waner

I‘m an American Dad


----------



## valis

Dusk Til Dawn


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Duak Til Dawn




Anyway.....excellent cult vampire movie :up:


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Anyway.....excellent cult vampire movie


yeah yeah....was on mobile....


----------



## Deke40

Joker
The Lighthouse(I wouldn't recommend both in one night)


----------



## valis

Mad Max


----------



## Deke40

The Accountant-YTTV


----------



## RT

^ Deke, watched The Accountant recently! 


valis said:


> ...was on mobile....


By that you mean a smart-ass phone...I'm just behind the times, dunno why you'd wanna watch a movie on a screen smaller than what fits on your TV stand! 
Well, maybe modern earbuds do have some sound advantage...


----------



## valis

nah I watched it on TV but posted from my phone....usually after 4 or so I text from mobile. Cannot access TSG from work sadly.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Cannot access TSG from work sadly.


That is sad...for I have a suspicion that there's a lot of folks 'round here that can do so...
and are getting paid for the slack time... 

Not being judgmental, the IT guys will know (if they even care) how you use your networked work computer...

Back on topic, IFC on my cable is airing some of the old MST3K shows, with creator Joel Hodgson*, *this week only, starting at 1:00AM, and am putting them on the DVR.
It is a blast from the past and a fine sleeping aide


----------



## valis

got Jeopardy on again...ran the column on Cybersecurity lol...they hit only one...


----------



## Johnny b

The Ballad of Lefty Brown


----------



## Shenifeland

Into motors and cars lately so reading resources on them and lemons as well like this one and that extended to what I've seen recently - Shelby American, The 24 Hour War, Top Gear, Ford v Ferrari...


----------



## RT

Watched Zombieland for the first time on DVD at the urging of The Boy...had his copy for weeks...
I know it's kinda a cult classic, but I'm always behind.
Much better than I thought it would be, liked it!

Also just finished Lucy, to which I'll give a


----------



## Johnny b

Lucy :up:


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Watched Zombieland for the first time on DVD at the urging of The Boy...had his copy for weeks...
> I know it's kinda a cult classic, but I'm always behind.
> Much better than I thought it would be, liked it!


Now you'll have to watch "Zombieland: Double Tap"


----------



## RT

Well thank you #2, I shall endeavor to do so


----------



## valis

Zombieland is AWESOME.....


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Now you'll have to watch "Zombieland: Double Tap"





valis said:


> Zombieland is AWESOME.....


Now just an FYI for youse guys, I went to the store today and just HAD to buy some god damn yellow squishy Twinkies!  
(true confession)


----------



## valis

I cannot STAND those....but then I extremely rarely eat sugar. Like a few times a decade. What is odd is that my kid doesnt either. I had a sample bag of Skittles out of the Halloween bag at work and that was that for 2019.

That said still loooove that movie. Anything that opens with Metallica is good in my book.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> I cannot STAND those....


OK ...(uh, it was a one off for me)... but substitute your own favorite guilty pleasure, in context, and see how many zombies you take out


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Did a Tommy Lee Jones throw back with The Fugitive and U.S. Marshals, having seen The Hunter last week.


got the Fugitive on now...:up:


----------



## valis

RT said:


> OK ...(uh, it was a one off for me)... but substitute your own favorite guilty pleasure, in context, and see how many zombies you take out


who you got? Shaun of the Dead or Zombieland?

Give me your best zombie flick. I am going with Shaun of the Dead....


----------



## RT

valis said:


> who you got? Shaun of the Dead or Zombieland?


Tim, my most recent encounter was _Zombieland,_ which had been a hidden gem from me for a while.The Boy said I'd like it, and indeed I did when I finally got around to watching. I was thinking, yeah, yeah another teeny bopper zombie flick. But was pleasantly surprised.

_Shaun OTD_ is also a good one. I like most of the Simon Pegg and Nick Frost collaborations anyway (_Paul_ being the stand out for me, which we both have given an enthusiastic  ) 
There's one scene in Shaun that is sort of a testament to good cinema, it gives credit to the audience for having a brain that automatically fills in the blanks... show in this clip at ~ the 50second to 1:12 mark, he ignores the bloody hand print, and you don't actually see him slip in a pool of blood, but you hear it and know what it is, even though he is still so wrapped up in his dull routine that he doesn't even notice.
Good job there, it's one of those subtle shots that could easily have been left out, but it's sort of thing that makes me wanna make films 

Zombies, eh? Couldn't pick one favorite, over all.
Used to keep up with The Walking Dead for many seasons, then it sorta became like a soap opera for me. It sure did start off well there for a good while.
Can't mention zombies without a nod to George Romero's series of flicks which varied in quality.

And too many very bad zombie flicks have been allowed for public consumption... some of which are so bad they earn a place on MST3K, Elvira or Shock Theater (which is kind of an honor, I guess  )


----------



## valis

Shock Theater....a staple of my viewing pleasure.....:up:


----------



## RT

So bad it's good, eh? 

This could well go on to a whole nother thread... BUT...
in the heady days of the late '60s to early '70s Shock Theater (as I knew it) was a local broadcast, hosted by the station program director (AKA Dr Shock) and a puppet called Dingbat, and sometimes the sexy Nurse Goodbody made an appearance.

Whether that was an original idea or a take off from the show that most know, this was before cable or Internet...VHS tapes would have been an unknown luxury...

One last thing to mention, the local Shock Theater broadcast was a hit for us hicks which sometimes resulted in a party...and something to gab about in school on Monday...

The SHOCKER here is that the stupid puppet Dingbat, was stolen from the guy's car while at a local restaurant!
Why, and how would a thief benefit from such?
I don't know if that case has made it to _Unsolved Mysteries _but to my knowledge it remains unsolved...


----------



## valis

We lived in a waaaay remote area of Colorado, as in '2 hour bus ride to school' remote, and I vividly remember watching static-filled Shock Theatre with my buddy Chris on Friday night sleepovers in the late 70s......fun times indeed....all the lights out, esconced in our sleeping bags watching some truly bad movies with a couple dogs farting homily in the background....


----------



## valis

Got the Titans/Chiefs on. I dont care who wins but I would imagine you sorta do RT.


----------



## RT

Tim, not much of a sports fan...
but if I had to pick...
duh


----------



## RT

valis said:


> all the lights out, esconced in our sleeping bags watching some truly bad movies with a couple dogs farting homily in the background....


You shoulda been my neighbor, or _vice versa _in the growing up days


----------



## valis

Had to entertain ourselves, that was for sure. Didnt even have a VCR until 88 or so...

cue up 'those were the days'....


----------



## RT

They were the days, that sometimes seems like just the other day ago...

Hey aren't you (moderator) supposed to Moderate this thread to be on topic?
You know what RT means doncha?
Well, many things these days, but lately RT seems to be Random Thoughts scattered about hither and yon, or to and fro... _>sigh<_

While I'm quite enjoying our discussion, I've already said this could be another thread, or even a new PM...
So I'm going to bring this back on topic (and save you the trouble  )

So...
on cable, the Paramount Chanel is airing all the Indiana Jones flicks... we've all seen 'em many times, but here's a tidbit you might not know...

In the original script Indiana's last name was *Smith *(imagine that!) but a last minute decision by Spielberg and Lucas, changed it to *Jones.*
And there's cinematic history unfolding in our life time


----------



## valis

yup had the first Indy on earlier....:up:


----------



## RT

valis said:


> yup had the first Indy on earlier....


You mean you knew it was first scripted as Smith, later changed to Jones,
or just agreeing we both have the same thing on TV


----------



## valis

RT said:


> You mean you knew it was first scripted as Smith, later changed to Jones,
> or just agreeing we both have the same thing on TV


indeed lol....


----------



## RT

valis said:


> indeed lol....


..and you say people think you're smart, but just have a weird memory, credit is due to the popular opinion of you... you are one fart smeller.

Whoops! I meant smart feller


----------



## valis

lol....I call Nate that all the time...great minds RT...great minds...


----------



## RT

valis said:


> lol....I call Nate that all the time...great minds RT...great minds...


 I'm just gonna go with : and thanks...Great minds rarely last a life time, me thinks yours will.

I had typed something extremely witty but way too out there that neither of our boys could possibly reference it, but would have cracked you up immediately, because you'd have "gotten it" right away, subtle as it was... 
but I deleted it...


----------



## valis

Overboard....


----------



## ekim68

Just finished the 4th episode of The Mandalorian....


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Just finished the 4th episode of The Mandalorian....


Man, I have sorta been looking out for that, how/where is it aired?


----------



## ekim68

It's through the Disney's streaming site and it's worth my $8.00 per month..


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> It's through the Disney's streaming site and it's worth my $8.00 per month..


Well of course Disney (thumps head repeatedly) now that you mention it...Thanks Mike, I see my Roku may once again be a handy device


----------



## valis

CNN- The 70s....


----------



## Deke40

I can't remember watching Zombieland but just watched Zombieland Double Tap.


----------



## Deke40

Kind of went berserk Tuesday and Wednesday.

Besides Zombieland DT
Code 8
I See You
The Courier
Countdown
Black and Blue
all from Redbox


----------



## valis

Star Wars original trilogy.

Only trilogy, IMHO.


----------



## Johnny b

Jack Ryan ( the series season 1 )


----------



## Deke40

October Faction-NF


----------



## Deke40

Terminator: Dark Fate
Harriet
Motherless Brooklyn

All on RB


----------



## Deke40

Watching "The Stranger" on NF.(Based on a Harlan Coben novel.)


----------



## valis

30 for 30: Michael Vick


----------



## valis

MIB 1 and 2.


----------



## valis

BTTF trilogy.


----------



## Deke40

Doctor Sleep-RB
The Good Liar-RB
Omniscient-S-1


----------



## valis

Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story


----------



## RT

AMC cable has been binge-airing the entire Breaking Bad series each Sunday leading up to the related movie El Camino, and the new season of Better Call Saul this month.

I've inhaling BB again at my leisure on DVD instead on rising at 6am to catch a whole season in one day _(>phew!< too much binge!)_
I don't have season 5 on disk and apparently that was a split season making it a confusing purchase at first.
Sold in two completely separate packaging's, one called Season 5 (Eps 1-8), the other The Final Season (Eps 9-16)... has made for some confusion amongst potential purchasers.

This one included ,
thinking it would a complete season in one package. The devil is in the details.


----------



## Deke40

Counterpart-S-1&2-Prime All I can say is WOW.


----------



## Deke40

Ford v Ferrari-RB


----------



## Deke40

Lock & Key-NF


----------



## Johnny b

Doctor Sleep


----------



## Deke40

A Beautiful Day In The Neighborhood
21 Bridges -both from RB


----------



## Deke40

Midway-RB


----------



## Deke40

Hunters-Prime


----------



## Johnny b

Will be getting back into season 3 of True Detective later in the day.


----------



## Deke40

Color Out Of Space-RB
Knives Out-RB


----------



## RT

Have episodes 1 and 2 on the DVR to catch up on the new season of Better Call Saul.

Also been keeping up with Project Blue Book, a new episode airs tonight on cable's History channel.


Deke40 said:


> Color Out Of Space-RB
> Knives Out-RB


Curious Deke, what does "RB" and "NF" mean in your context?


----------



## Johnny b

21 Bridges

Midway


----------



## Deke40

RT-Redbox and Netflix


----------



## Deke40

Going to binge on Altered Carbon S-2 and Queen Sono this weekend.


----------



## Johnny b

8th season of Game of Thrones


----------



## Johnny b

Just picked up Terminator Dark Fate from the library.


----------



## valis

Last Action Hero


----------



## steppenwolf




----------



## Deke40

Dark Waters-RB
Queen & Slim- RB


----------



## RT

On DVR, mainstream cable stuff from the past few days...
Better Call Saul
Dr Who (season finale)
Project Blue Book

William Shatner on the set of The Curse of Oak Island,
and the the Oak Island crew on Shatner's The UnXplained... tit for tat on different channels 

Perhaps more intriguing, Dispatches from Elsewhere.
Reminds me in a way, of the movie The Game, but really odd/weird enough to make want to watch a bit more...


----------



## Deke40

RT-I couldn't get through the first 20 minutes. Might go back later and pick it up

Did Binge on S-6 of Ray Donovan and starting S-7 today with S-10 of Shameless to follow then cancel my free 2 week Showtime.


----------



## Johnny b

Second season Counterpart.


----------



## Deke40

Johnny b said:


> Second season Counterpart.


Great show and J.K. Simmons proves he is more than an insurance salesman.


----------



## valis

Lakers/Celtics 30 for 30. Yay sports!


----------



## Johnny b

Season 1 The Gifted


----------



## valis

District 9


----------



## Johnny b

Season 2 The Gifted

( mostly a time waster but watchable )


----------



## Deke40

S-4&5 of Shetland-Britbox 1 week trial
S-3 of Unforgotton-BB


----------



## valis

MIB3


----------



## Johnny b

Season 1 Strike Back


----------



## Deke40

Richard Jewell-Redbox(Better than I expected)


----------



## valis

Jarhead


----------



## 2twenty2

Watchin and a listenin to

The Black Crowes - Warpaint (perfromed live at The Wiltern in L.A., on bluray)


----------



## HOBOcs

Getting into Peaky Blinders 2nd season


----------



## Johnny b

Season 2 Strike Back


----------



## 2twenty2

Fox Classic

NASCAR Racing - Feb. 1986 Richmond


----------



## valis

nice...good race...

30 for 30: 85 Bears


----------



## Lance1

Who Framed Roger Rabbit.. What a classic!


----------



## valis

The Terminator...another classic...


----------



## xceedline

I'm binge-watching BoJack Horseman.


----------



## Johnny b

Firefly


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Firefly


Too short a series .... don't forget to check out the movie _Serenity 
_
Starting season 3 of Game of Thrones...
I really need to get my borrowed collection back to my friend...perhaps by Easter


----------



## 2twenty2

Amazon Prime streaming (MGM channel) westerns

The Big Country / The Hallelujah Trail / The Long Riders


----------



## xceedline

I'm watching The Platform on Netflix.


----------



## Johnny b

Burn Notice ( I've got the whole set  )


----------



## Johnny b

Bumped into a movie on YouTube I hadn't seen in many many years.
So I spent the afternoon watching it.

My Name is Nobody.

A real quirky western. lol


----------



## valis

Dad looooves westerns (basically what we watch at the ranch) and fairly certain he owns that one...I know we watched it on VHS a few years back.


----------



## valis

Ice Harvest


----------



## valis

Arlington Road


----------



## valis

Timeline


----------



## Deke40

Longmire for the 3rd time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Tech Support Guy chat -- Live now!


----------



## valis

Be Cool


----------



## 2twenty2

Johnny b said:


> Bumped into a movie on YouTube I hadn't seen in many many years.
> So I spent the afternoon watching it.
> 
> My Name is Nobody.
> 
> A real quirky western. lol


One of my favourites.


----------



## valis

Top Secret


----------



## valis

12 Monkeys. The movie of course.


----------



## Johnny b

12 Monkeys the TV series was pretty good.
A lot different in plot, though.


----------



## valis

big fan of Gilliam here...


----------



## valis

Sixth Day


----------



## Deke40

Finished "City on a Hill" and now watching "The Wire".


----------



## valis

Despicable Me...and loving it...


----------



## Johnny b

Getting ready to start season 1 of Luther with Idris Elba.


----------



## Gr3iz

F Troop


----------



## Deke40

Johnny b be sure and watch all 5 seasons. Idris was one of the main characters on "The Wire" that I just finished. Pretty gritty but overall great. If you are like me an watch a lot of TV it is hard to keep up with your shows use TV Maze.


----------



## Johnny b

I have all but the fifth season of Luther.
Looking forward to my local library getting that in sometime soon.

I've read there is also being considered a spin off series with Ruth Wilson reprising her role as Alice.

The Wire


----------



## 2twenty2

Greatest Races - NASCAR

March 20, 2005 Atlanta Speedway


----------



## GrinHulk

I'd love to watch The Wire again soon.

Currently watching Better Call Saul.


----------



## RT

Also Better Call Saul as well as Killing Eve.

And I've become interested in The Secret of Skin Walker Ranch.


----------



## Deke40

Sad day in my TV watching. Finally gave in a binged on season 6 the final one on Bosch. Great show hated to see it ending. I've read all of Michael Connelly books. One good thing with my advanced age (80) I'll be able to watch it again soon as I have a short memory.


----------



## RT

Deke40 said:


> I'll be able to watch it again soon as I have a short memory.



Sometimes an old show is as good as new show, but it sure does have a sorta Deja Vu quality about it...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Im catching up with Santa Clarita Diet - They are too good, perferably without the violence but this make too funny.


----------



## valis

Sixth Sense...forgot how creepy this is....


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Yesterday, my friend suggested me to watch playmobil movie, I thought it was for kids and quite boring but discovered I was laughing hysterically with playmobil expression.


----------



## bassfisher6522

I watched 2 excellent movies yesterday. 1st; The 2 popes and then a sci-fi flick "I Am Mother"


----------



## Johnny b

Currently ..... the series....Ash vs The Evil Dead

Not for everyone....pretty raunchy.
I much preferred the earlier movies.

Army of Darkness next on my list.


----------



## Johnny b

My sister just stopped by and loaned me her
Escape From New York ( collector's set )
So...I'm going to have to reschedule Army of Darkness for a few days.

Snake Plissken -----> :up:


----------



## bassfisher6522

2twenty2 said:


> Greatest Races - NASCAR
> 
> March 20, 2005 Atlanta Speedway


What do you think about the VR races they have on Sundays now?


----------



## Professionalgirl

I watched the new Covid-19 Pandemic series last night on Netflix. 

Tonight i'm watching a famous movie that most can relate too since it can be viewed from a wide variety of retrospectives and covers all genre types. Forest Gump, consist of individuals with both physical and intellectual impairments with some that are functioning at a higher level intellect mixed with individuals with normal intellectual functioning capabilities as well as the differential personalities of the characters. This movie consist of common interests such as fishing, holiday celebrations, religion, military background experience, minimum wage and higher waged incomes, drug and alcohol additions, childhood abuse, bullying and more. Some housing developments on the sets include a rural area while others are located in urban areas. Classic Ranch Homes and farms in the country while large apartment complexes are located in the city. 

This movie will definitely impact all of your senses and emotions. This movie will have you experiencing anger, laughter, sadness and cheerful moments. 

The Genres cover almost every category such as comedy, drama, action and war. One of my favorite scenes was that Forest's attention is suddenly shifted to Lieutenant Dan and he jumps into the water and on shore and entirely forgets his boat and it crashes into the doc!

I know its an older movie but it gets me every time and I could never get tired of my all time favorite!


----------



## 2twenty2

bassfisher6522 said:


> What do you think about the VR races they have on Sundays now?


I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## bassfisher6522

2twenty2 said:


> I haven't seen them yet.


It's like the real thing on Sundays. When I first saw the race i thought it was real. Each racer has the VR/sim looking gaming setup at the house or their race head quarters. Pretty freaking cool if you ask me. Funny thing is, i know it's not real and looks real.....I watched the whole race to see who won. The new kid William Byron in the 24 car has won back to back.


----------



## Driftbaby

I'm watching Ozark season 3 at the moment. Very very nice serie that I recommend !


----------



## RT

I'll swear it's occasionally gotten to point where no TV is good TV.

Has nothing to do with the state of quarantine _per se_, sorta been a hermity homebody for a while... there are times I don't even like my favorite shows/movies, and nothing new interests me.

Sometimes you gotta do something 'analog' to regain perspective, eshew the boob tube, avoid the computer, (and I would guess, not having a smart phone myself,) turn that off for a while.
That last part might seem torture to some folks... but I just  at that.

Having said that, sitting outside and puttering abound the deck a bit, was ok...used to know every bird song out there... became aware of all the stuff around here that should/needs be done.

Briefly, sincerely vowed I'd start tomorrow.
But it won't last long til TV's warm glowing glow sucks me back into something
I find amusing, informative, or boring.
I think I would have been a failure as a solitary monk living on high mountain without speaking.
Just gotten into an argument with my own thoughts.
🤷

But anyway, I put some stuff on DVR for later.
🤕 
dammit.


----------



## 2twenty2

Mankind: The Story Of All Of Us (mini series)


----------



## RT

Earlier today made a mug of hot cocoa, some cinnamon toast, settled in for an enjoyable watching of The Wizard of Oz....

'cause you know - these days, there's no place like home...


----------



## Gr3iz

bassfisher6522 said:


> What do you think about the VR races they have on Sundays now?


I never watched them either. I don't need to watch people playing games on my TV.
Glad to see them back again! And Harvick won the first race in the new "normal"! Hopefully again tomorrow night.


----------



## Gr3iz

Watching Boris Karloff -- _Thriller _series


----------



## bassfisher6522

The Witcher Series on Netflix......


----------



## 2twenty2

🇺🇸 🇬🇧 🇫🇷 🇷🇺 🇮🇹 Hogan's Heroes on DVD complete collection


----------



## ekim68

Watched Jesus Christ Superstar on a PBS Masterpiece Concert today and wow. Really dynamic.. :up:


----------



## cornemuse

Watched "Shadow Magic", about the 1st motion pictures in China. Pretty good, , , ,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Magic


----------



## mohittomar13

Listening / Watching some fun + love songs
Check here_ (some also have subtitles) _


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished 2 Guns a little while ago. :up:


----------



## RT

'Tis the season, and just the way things are, for reruns.
I watch movies on TV I already own on DVD.
I see stuff listed on the cable guide listed as "New" when in fact they are not...it's just that they are being broadcast on a new channel number when it's merely a channel switch, because, take say Discovery and AMC for example, are in a "family" of networks....different call letters and channel 47 hasn't broadcast the same stuff that was on channel 83 last year.
Though they're both owned by the same parent company.
So something advertised as a "Network Premiere" simply means you've seen it before on channel 83 - but not on Channel 47... so it's NEW.

Also I have a suspicion that some "new" offerings are but stuff that was made earlier but got shelved for whatever reason, never aired in a timely fashion.
But now being exhumed from the archives, because why not?
Something different.

So having said that, there are some reruns that remain classic, everyone has their favorites.
There's lottsa stuff you folks have mentioned I haven't seen, and it's my bad I don't endeavor to expand my horizons.
Oh, sometimes I watch my favorite things but tend to wax cynical about them, make fun of it, criticize plot holes too much, wonder why I even thought I liked it... and do so out loud.
Sort of like being in my own personal Mystery Science Theater 3000 --- without the benefit of watching it along with like-minded friends... all loving it, but without the banter and wit that my buddies would provide.

Aww, sorry folks.... yes well, perhaps this should've gone to the Firepit, or some other rambling thread.
Too much TV is bad for you, they say.
Well, sure.
But if I watch to excess, there's only one person to blame.

That would be @2twenty2 🆒

No buddy, you apparently have an extensive and enviable collection of media that I wish we all had access to!
The difference in owning all that stuff and watching whatever one thinks is the right thing on TV is that the TV chooses for you...sometimes I'm just too damn lazy to realize to swap DVDs would be _almost_ as easy as taking a sleeping pill 

But to end this excess of wordy thoughts, I did like the very short series on BBC America called "*Quiz*."
True-ish story about the game show "Who Wants to Be a Millionaire" scandal in the UK.
Just three episodes.
I liked it.

Later tonight will DVR _The Big Lebowski_ which I had on DVD, but lent it to some person who was fond of White Russians apparently, for I never got it back. :sheesh:


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished Elysium. :up:


----------



## Johnny b

This one I dedicate to Tim 

Fast and Furious 6......up:

Starts in a few seconds....bye bye LOL!


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> This one I dedicate to Tim
> 
> Fast and Furious 6......up:
> 
> Starts in a few seconds....bye bye LOL!


lol....i still cannot believe they are continuing that....the fact that they made a second boggles my mind as the first is just drivel IMO....that said, I am obviously in the minority.

And RIP Paul....from what Ive read a good guy all around.


----------



## Johnny b

The story lines and stunts have gotten rather absurd 

But it's fun. 

However, Street Outlaws is real !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassfisher6522

The Stand of Paxton County on Netflix. It's a B movie with an A story line that's based on a true story. I was surprised by it.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8362228/


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished Reds 2.....:up:....good fun


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Just finished Reds 2.........good fun


Assume you meant RED 2...
(Retired, Extremely Dangerous 2)
Jolly Good


----------



## cwwozniak

I have a Roku 4K box on loan from my public library. It includes a Disney+ subscription. I figured I would check out the video of the Hamilton stage play last night to see for myself what all the hype was about. I turned it off in under 15 minutes. I have the movie 1776 recording on the DVR for watching later today.


----------



## mohittomar13

Yesterday was *Guru Purnima* in India a day dedicated to our Gurus (Teachers). We thank our teachers for the knowledge they gave us and pay respect to them by bowing down to them. Be it a Guru at our School/College or a Spiritual Guru we bow down to them.

And so watching a video by Sadhguru check here also watched a video on how to control desires and lust check here and a random video check here


----------



## Johnny b

Now you see me.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Netflix*

Lost In Space - season 2


----------



## Johnny b

The Heat


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Now you see me.


vastly underrated IMHO....second one not so much...

Also RED 2 is a VERY worthy sequel...the cast in both is just astounding...


----------



## valis

a puzzle for the bored or ADHD sufferers...

CEOT3K

Enjoy!


----------



## RT

A puzzle, eh?
Glad it's not a Final Jeopardy answer 

The 3K part reminds me of MST3K's tributes to really bad movies.

And I am bored.

And i don't enjoy puzzles I can't solve immediately!
Even the if the reward makes the effort worth it!
(damn Tomb Raider games  )
I have taken medicine for ADHD, but not sure why, wasn't prescribed for whatever I have???.

There's too many acronyms floating around these days, took me a while to realize what NASA meant by the SST numbered missions, but the CIA doesn't let the FBI in on the KGB on the SSA benefits that CBS and ABC only broadcasts on MTV.

Sorry, had something in my eye all day... it's crazy how much that hurts.


----------



## valis

RT said:


> A puzzle, eh?
> Glad it's not a Final Jeopardy answer
> 
> The 3K part reminds me of MST3K's tributes to really bad movies.
> 
> And I am bored.
> 
> And i don't enjoy puzzles I can't solve immediately!
> Even the if the reward makes the effort worth it!
> (damn Tomb Raider games  )
> I have taken medicine for ADHD, but not sure why, wasn't prescribed for whatever I have???.
> 
> There's too many acronyms floating around these days, took me a while to realize what NASA meant by the SST numbered missions, but the CIA doesn't let the FBI in on the KGB on the SSA benefits that CBS and ABC only broadcasts on MTV.
> 
> Sorry, had something in my eye all day... it's crazy how much that hurts.


I was actually aiming for the MST3K connection when this occurred to me....


----------



## valis

btw way, I was on ADHD meds like 20 years ago (my nickname was 'The Ritalin Kid') and HATED it. 

Yes, it took the edge off; that said, I highly enjoy the edge. So I quit taking them.


----------



## RT

Well I guess that the Kevin Bacon game is a mere guess o' mine,
and now this thread spawned a new page...

Holy CowaBunga Tim....MST3K and your puzzle related? 


You're going to leave me with random scraps of guesses.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> I highly enjoy the edge. So I quit taking them.


So , I understand why you avoided Microsoft's Edge browser


----------



## valis

RT said:


> So , I understand why you avoided Microsoft's Edge browser


lol....

still need the answer though Boss...


----------



## RT

I'm only your boss if you work for the government, my tax bill... 
CEOT3K ?

Hint, please.
Acronym, reversed abbreviation,
I don't know current popular shows.


----------



## RT

Is William Shanter in it?


----------



## valis

hint; Spielberg.


----------



## RT

Thanks,
so Spielberg usually nods toward movies,
as producer or director...

Close Encounters (of the Third Kind)

Final answer


----------



## valis

and we have a winner!!!


----------



## 2twenty2

A Soldiers Revenge dvd


----------



## Johnny b

Total Recall ( the Arnold version )


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Total Recall ( the Arnold version )


ONLY version I think you meant....


----------



## Johnny b

There was a remake.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1386703/

I have it also


----------



## valis

The Shining....love the cinematography on this one but I am also a huge fan of Kubrick. And King for that matter, even though he didnt like the flick...


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> There was a remake.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1386703/
> 
> I have it also


again....there is only one version....the other is a parody like Spaceballs...

BTW that was on over the weekend...I do enjoy Mel Brooks....


----------



## RT

A quick back track:


valis said:


> and we have a winner!!!


And whot did I win?
Now that I know, I _think _I've seen that abbrev before, but am not 100% certain.
And it was a long time ago.

Tonight was Adventure Wednesday, as Josh Gates puts it, so I watched his stuff.

And then Monty Python's Holy Grail came on....


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> again....there is only one version....the other is a parody like Spaceballs...


Say what?


----------



## RT

John, I'm thinking Tim is saying the original "Arnold" version is the only one worth watching,
and the other is but dust in the wind...
.)


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> John, I'm thinking Tim is saying the original "Arnold" version is the only one worth watching,
> and the other is but dust in the wind...
> .)


The first is usually the measuring stick, for sure.
I've seen both, 
I certainly don't remember the remake with Colin Farrell being a spoof 
He doesn't usually do comedy lol.

I think I'll give the remake a spin tonight.


----------



## valis

that is EXACTLY what I am saying....and the Holy Grail....

a moose bit my sister once...

got the BTTF trilogy on....


----------



## 2twenty2

Laredo


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> that is EXACTLY what I am saying....and the Holy Grail....
> 
> a moose bit my sister once...
> 
> got the BTTF trilogy on....


LOL

Sounds like you're going stir crazy in Texas. lol.

I'm watching the remake and I don't see any spoofing.
Actually, if it had come out first, the original with Arnie would seem the spoof.
Such as were most of his early movies.

First time I remember Arnold in a movie, he played the son of 'Handsome Stranger' lol.
The Villain.


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> LOL
> 
> Sounds like you're going stir crazy in Texas. lol.
> 
> I'm watching the remake and I don't see any spoofing.
> Actually, if it had come out first, the original with Arnie would seem the spoof.
> Such as were most of his early movies.
> 
> First time I remember Arnold in a movie, he played the son of 'Handsome Stranger' lol.
> The Villain.


yeah it is nuts down here...running 11k new cases/day....


----------



## Johnny b

Take care and be well, Tim.

If you get a chance to see that remake of Total Recall, it's worth a view.
IMO, better than the Arnold version.
They are different enough to watch back to back.


----------



## valis

Thanks Johnny you as well. I shall pass (again with Python lol) and just stick with the original...not a fan of reboots...case in point, Point Break...


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> ............(again with Python lol) ...............


lol.
Your loss 

( Just pretend it has a different title  )


----------



## valis

got Pineapple Express on....


----------



## RT

The Commuter on DVR.


----------



## mohittomar13

*Beerfest* *(2006).* I was in high school at that time and went with friends to watch this. Today they shall be visiting again and I have already got the DVD.
No one got no work because of the lockdown and no one showed any symptoms too in the past 45 days, so I think we are good.


----------



## valis

mohittomar13 said:


> *Beerfest* *(2006).* I was in high school at that time and went with friends to watch this. Today they shall be visiting again and I have already got the DVD.
> No one got no work because of the lockdown and no one showed any symptoms too in the past 45 days, so I think we are good.


great flick...love the Broken Lizard guys


----------



## valis

Big Daddy.....got a soft spot for that one....


----------



## Johnny b

Oblivion


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Oblivion


good flick...got another Cruise flick, Minority Report, on...


----------



## valis

RT said:


> John, I'm thinking Tim is saying the original "Arnold" version is the only one worth watching,
> and the other is but dust in the wind...
> .)


dont forget who wrote the book...


----------



## Johnny b

I know that with out having to look it up.
Philip K Dick
And it wasn't a book

I read the short story the movies were derived from....but that was decades ago and all I remember is that it was about memory replacement.

As far as RT goes, he hasn't seen the remake or he wouldn't have made that comment lol.

The remake is a far superior movie to the Arnie version.
Arnie made movies that were 'Arnie' focused LOL!
They are fun.


As far as writers go, it's interesting who wrote Running Man, staring Arnie..
That would be Steven King under a different name.

Now guess what movie irked him because it relied on elements of Running Man?

LOL!


----------



## valis

good ol' Richard Bachman...made a huge fool of myself over him when I stated anything by him was FAR better than anything by King...

all that said, in MY view the original is just perfect....

...again...in MY opinion....


----------



## Johnny b

Have you seen the remake


----------



## Johnny b

BTW....the movie that ticked off King was the first of the series, Hunger Games.

IMO, it was pretty obvious.


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Have you seen the remake


bits and pieces...wasnt impressed....


----------



## Johnny b

Were you awake at the time? LOL!


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> BTW....the movie that ticked off King was the first of the series, Hunger Games.
> 
> IMO, it was pretty obvious.


that I didnt know and Ive not seen them...Le Twit has spoken very high praise for them though....


----------



## valis

what was the connection?


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> what was the connection?


Simply, contestants were doomed to failure before the games even began.
King wrote of his displeasure and it was posted, somewhere.

I'll do a search and see what pops up.


----------



## valis

that would be Running Man, another Bachman book...


----------



## Johnny b

Correct.

Not the article I read, but addresses Hunger Games.
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/stephen-king-blasts-twilight-hunger-635600


----------



## valis

I think part of it is I am a bibliophile as opposed to a movie person....my dad's all time fave movie is Lonesome Dove and I dont care for it...the book, with my imagination, beats it...doesnt change anything, it is just my preferences...and mind you, I know Lonesome Dove is one heckuva good flick...


----------



## Johnny b

I don't read anywhere near what I used to. Eyes get tired easily.

The last series I enjoyed reading was The Expanse. And there are still a couple books yet to get into.


----------



## valis

On a Clancy kick currently, about knees deep in Without Remorse....got Edge of Tomorrow on and waiting for pizza to get here....


----------



## 2twenty2

Hot Lead and Cold Feet


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> .........got Edge of Tomorrow on and waiting for pizza to get here....


:up: for both


----------



## 2twenty2

🏎 Indycar race


----------



## Johnny b

Solomon Kane


----------



## cornemuse

Watched 'Hombre' last nite, with Paul Newman & &. 54 years old! What a good movie!

Also, didnt watch recently, but 'Love in the Time of Cholera' a very good book, movie not as good, but still ok. Marquez had a _vivid_ imagination!


----------



## Johnny b

American Gangster


----------



## RT

Edge of Tomorrow...has been mentioned.
And pretty sure I'd seen it before....
or at least a few days worth, I know it sounds crazy - BUT - the more I talk ... ``` 

And then just for something light-hearted, went to the DVR for some episodes of The Librarians.
(making no appologies, I kinda like that stuff)


----------



## mohittomar13

RT said:


> Edge of Tomorrow...has been mentioned.
> And pretty sure I'd seen it before....
> or at least a few days worth, I know it sounds crazy - BUT - the more I talk ... ```
> 
> And then just for something light-hearted, went to the DVR for some episodes of The Librarians.
> (making no appologies, I kinda like that stuff)


Nice movie. I got its DVD, I will watch it again, got nothing to do.


----------



## RT

mohittomar13 said:


> Nice movie. I got its DVD, I will watch it again, got nothing to do.


Mohit did you know that the movie Edge of Tomorrow was advertised here with the phrase "Live, Die, Repeat" ?
At least on TV in the US it was 

The Librarians I refer to, there were three mediocre movies made that set the stage for the TV series that many will consider mediocre as well, but it combined a mix of magic, actual history, myths and legends from different cultures into something I found entertaining.
I just think it helps one these days to escape into some entertainment that requires that you push the "I Believe" button, not be too critcal, just for fun.


----------



## mohittomar13

RT said:


> I just think it helps one these days to escape into some entertainment that requires that you push the "I Believe" button, not be too critcal, just for fun.


Yes, that's what I think too.

I like this movie. I wish I had these powers, needed to fix my life


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished an oldie with Lee Van Cleef and Tony Lo Bianco
Escape From Death Row.

Also released as
Mean Frank and Crazy Tony

( kinda rough around the edges lol )


----------



## Johnny b

The Time Machine


----------



## valis

Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1978 version)


----------



## Johnny b

Ahem!.....a remake?


----------



## Johnny b

Bullet in the Head (Stallone)


----------



## DakBai

Today (as the anime lover I am), I'm watching Beastars and Fairy Tail on Netflix.


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Ahem!.....a remake?


_Koff, koff... _

Uh, I've been shuttling back and forth between Trek TNG and Jeremy Wade's different shows today, to remind me I'm an arm chair adventurer, but then something else came on.
So I watched that.

OK, first episode of Doctor Who with Jodi Whittaker, I confess was disappointed they only aired the one, now will seek the other reruns, somewhere.


----------



## Johnny b

I realize DW has that 'campy' factor, but really? 
IMO it should have been allowed to disappear into the oblivion of easily forgotten bad scifi decades ago. lol!

IMHO of course


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> IMHO of course


Didn't you once have that in your signature? 

John, I agree somewhat, wasn't a fan over the years, nor am I now.
Perhaps you haven't seen the 13th Doctor in the 11 years the show has somehow survived.
Many "bad" shows have a fan base that exceeds belief, somehow.
Lordy, the beloved original Star Trek didn't last but for 3 years, yet now is on a TV somewhere in world at any given time. NO comparison, doncha know, just an observation.

But the newest incarnation of Who is more interesting to me than previous ones.
And it's in reruns, nearly forgot I've watched before.
But no matter.

I can surely guess what you're watching on Mondays, but I'll be watching something else.
And I'd rather joke with you than debate, my friend!
Entertainment standards must be lowered these days while cooped up...and I still like MST3K when stressed 
IMHO, of course


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Didn't you once have that in your signature?
> .................


LOL!

I have no humble opinions.


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> .............
> 
> John, I agree somewhat, wasn't a fan over the years, nor am I now.
> ..................


Way back in the 1960's, DW was considered the British Star Trek in promotions.
I saw a couple episodes and ....blech!
Decades went by, many actually  , and DW was rebooted with Eccleston.
I started watching, Not great, not bad either. Watchable.
Then came Tennant. Also watchable.
From there, a steep downhill.

I haven't seen the latest with Whittaker.
When my library gets a copy, I'll give it a spin out of curiosity.


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> I haven't seen the latest with Whittaker.
> When my library gets a copy, I'll give it a spin out of curiosity.


It's on BBC America somewhere, but not on my Demand feature. 
Well, I haven't seen the latest (or any) Street Outlaws either, but I'll give it a spin too.
So there!

You know, it's important to be critical about things you don't know about


----------



## Johnny b

You gotta love drag racing and understand the culture behind it to appreciate Street Outlaws.
It's not for everyone lol!
All said it's a 'reality show'.

The best elements of it are the runoffs on sanctioned drag strips, imo.


----------



## 2twenty2

🤠 Sabata


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Ahem!.....a remake?


i KNEW i was gonna get crap from you on that....hahahha


----------



## valis

IMSA at Sebring...love that track


----------



## Johnny b

Dead Man Down


----------



## valis

holy cow MotoGP is being broadcast....there goes my afternoon...


----------



## ekim68

Just finished Oh Brother Where Art Thou...


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Just finished Oh Brother Where Art Thou...


great movie....Dad is a HUGE fan of that soundtrack as I assume you are.....


----------



## Johnny b

Basic


----------



## valis

The Firm


----------



## Johnny b

Wreck it Ralph ....


----------



## valis

Creed

Saw Wreck It Ralph (or course....got a son) but wasnt that impressed...I know it got high reviews and I am a huge fan of o'Reilly, but it just didnt click for me.


----------



## Johnny b

I needed a break from reality lol!


----------



## valis

well, that definitely qualifies...


----------



## Johnny b

About to start Salt.


----------



## valis

lazy Saturday...got Police Academy on currently...


----------



## 2twenty2

Enter The Fat Dragon (on BD)


----------



## RT

On DVD:
The Bourne Identity
" " Supremacy
" " Utilmatum


----------



## Johnny b

Finishing up on Alien and will then start on Aliens.


----------



## cornemuse

Last nite I watched an old movie: "Eating Raoul" Outrageously funny. They'd never make it today. (from 1982) Not for the 'touchly feelys' among us.


----------



## RT

Inglorious Basterds is in queue for this evening, on IFC cable.


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Inglorious Basterds is in queue for this evening, on IFC cable.


great movie....got the Go Gos docu on currently...


----------



## Professionalgirl

I'm Watching Trust on YouTube. It appears to be a comedy but i'm not sure. The poor guy goes through alot lol


----------



## Johnny b

The Bounty Hunter ( 2010 comedy )


----------



## RT

Earlier today, just missed, by a mere 4 minutes, live coverage of the actual Dragon capsule splash down and parachute collapse.
But waited, waited and watched for the Space X astronauts emerge from the hatch of the Dragon.

Now recorded, made available for all to see, all can witness what you missed live, as it happened.

It was a bit of history there, of a "demo'' mission successfully completed..
Who knows what may come next?
There are plans.

Dangers and wonders await humanity, perhaps our future surviving as a species of Ho_mo Sapiens _depends on space exploration.

_ Whoops! _Sorry, drifted into a Random Discussion area there.

More on topic, The Big Lebowski seems to be taking up space on the DVR...


----------



## 2twenty2

Once Upon A Time In The West


----------



## Johnny b

Clash of the Titans


----------



## valis

Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## valis

The Rock


----------



## RT

Was watching The Mist
(film gleaned from the Stephen King short novel, which creeped me out in the reading of it)
and almost echoes the fear I feel today, when going to the local grocery store on a rainy foggy morning...
_>shudder< _


----------



## valis

love King, did not care for that novella......well written granted but couldn't get into it.....


----------



## valis

Along Came A Spider


----------



## 2twenty2

Switching back and forth between Castle Rock S2 and The Outsider S1


----------



## valis

Cape Fear (DeNiro version)


----------



## flavallee

I'm a big movie buff, especially those which are true events and historically accurate.
I just recently watched "Harriet" and "Midway" and "Richard Jewell".
📺


----------



## valis

MotoGP...these guys are cuckoo...


----------



## valis

Bank Job...the remake....


----------



## Johnny b

Oh!!!!

Shocking.............





Just finished Red Riding Hood the 2011 horror version lol


----------



## valis

Knocked Up....


----------



## valis

surprisingly good movie IMO....


----------



## valis

A Scanner Darkly...PKD baby...


----------



## Gr3iz

The IT Crowd
A Britcom about an IT dep't. Funny, in a UK sorta way ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> The IT Crowd
> A Britcom about an IT dep't. Funny, in a UK sorta way ... ;-)


good show....


----------



## valis

Manchurian Candidate...the remake....


----------



## Johnny b

Unstoppable


----------



## valis

you'd like this Johnny...motocross up Washougal way...freaking mud bath....save for the leader all jerseys and bike are a uniform brown....

man that has got to weigh a ton...


----------



## Johnny b

Whiteout


----------



## valis

Blues Brothers...switching to IMSA at the top of the hour...


----------



## valis

Indy 500 baby!


----------



## Johnny b

Dark Star

(uncut version  )


----------



## 2twenty2

Tripping The Rideau Canal


----------



## 2twenty2

Fantasy Island season 1 DVD


----------



## 2twenty2

Bret Maverick


----------



## Gr3iz

Just finished watching the wreckfest at Daytona ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Salt


----------



## valis

Planet Earth: A Celebration


----------



## Johnny b

Preview to the new James Bond movie:

No Time to Die






Looks like a winner.


----------



## valis

The Natural....third or fourth best baseball movie out there. IMO obviously.


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> No Time to Die


Outta the loop, obviously, I was somehow given the impression that Daniel Craig wouldn't be doing another Bond flick.
Thank goodness for my ignorance, and possibly, contractual obligations


----------



## Gr3iz

Just finished watching the first race in the NASCAR Cup series championship and got to see my driver win!


----------



## Deke40

Away on NF.
Ripper Street on Prime.
Young Wallander on NF.


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished Firefox with Clint Eastwood


----------



## valis

not a good movie (or book) but definitely watchable. Got Clear and Present Danger here


----------



## valis

Attack the Block...faaar better than I thought it would be....


----------



## RT

I WAS watching Jurassic Park , then the cable thingy rebooted midstream and am now convinced we are dinosaurs from a meteorite from Mars, or vice versa. 
(Actually kinda like those shows, to a degree, if speculations and evidence are presented properly...)

So just to be sure I'm grounded in reality, switched over to the other channel that has Andy Griffith on, so there's a real grounding and love of Don Knotts.

I taught my cockatiel to whistle the theme


----------



## Johnny b

Boondock Saints


----------



## Firehammer

Godfather 1,2 & 3 is some of the best gangster films ever created.
I could kiss Francis Ford Coppola feet


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Boondock Saints


good flick...very underrated


----------



## Firehammer

Last night I watched Goodfellas, with my favorite actors De Niro & Joe Pesci
But I think they are best for that kind of movie.


----------



## RT

Today dusting off the DVD of Pirates of the Carribean.
I mean it has to be today, doncha know...


----------



## Johnny b

Absolutely Anything :up:


----------



## Johnny b

Atomic Blonde


:up:


----------



## managed

I hope this is the right place for this, just found it on YouTube, hopefully it will play in your country :-


----------



## Professionalgirl

The other night I watched Sunrise in Heaven on Netflix. My dad's character was very similar to the older man's character in the movie. No one was good enough to date his daughters. My dad was the same way with my sister and I. My dad used to scare the crap out of all our dates back then with his gun collection pointed at them!!


----------



## eddie5659

Just started watching Lucifer on Amazon Prime last night, enjoying it


----------



## Firehammer

I am looking at S&M 2 in Blueray, a nice show!
With Metallica & San Francisco Symphony if somebody did not know.


----------



## Johnny b

Into Holiday Dark Humor?
This could be the one.

Trailer here:
* All we want for Christmas is Mel Gibson's Bad Santa in the Fatman trailer *
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020...-mel-gibsons-bad-santa-in-the-fatman-trailer/


----------



## Firehammer

Hi I am watching this.
View attachment 281595


----------



## 2twenty2

Paradise PD (Netflix)


----------



## Firehammer

I am currently watching GoodFellas, one of the best Films about the Americanitalian Mafia.


----------



## Gr3iz

Watching NASCAR Busch series racing on a roadcourse in the rain! Pretty wild!


----------



## 2twenty2

Bonanza


----------



## Professionalgirl

Serial Killers on Hulu Live Tv. I am currently watching a recording added to "my stuff." I am watching the one with a weepy serial killer that appears to kill women wearing red clothing and then dials 911 from a payphone to report himself to the 911 dispatchers. His exact words are said in a weepy voice "I'm sorry I killed that girl. I am a sick murderer. I need help. Please hurry" and then reports where the body is and hangs up. The Serial killer takes off and was not caught until a man spots him belungering a women with a hammer. The serial killer was seen parked outside of a residential area. The man rushed out of his house to rescue the women from the serial killer but he overpowers the man. The man quickly rushed into his house in search of his gun and rushes back out and points the gun at the serial killer. The serial killer was chased away and the man who chased him away comforts the wounded women while waiting for 911 to arrive. The women was rushed to the hospital in critical condition and recovers. The women was able to identify the serial killer in a line up at the police station.

The weepy serial killer used to work as a security guard at a hospital and walked nurses to their car to ensure they were safe. No one ever knew the man that worked as a security guard was a serial killer! I guess any women is safe wearing white or any other color as long as she isn't wearing red!


----------



## Gr3iz

NASCAR Cup race at Kansas ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Mission Impossible (TV series 1966-73)


----------



## Professionalgirl

Turkey Drop. A comedy Thanksgiving Movie. I enjoyed watching dad throw food at the cheesman because he thought mom was having an affair with him and the kids tied the poor cheesman up and forced him to watch a family picnic and it turns out he was just a businessman looking to invest in dad's restaurant which explains why mom spent so much time with him.


----------



## Professionalgirl

I am logging off very shortly to make dinner and later watch Friday the 13nth movies tonight. Yes i'm still a night owl who enjoys scary movies even though I am a middle aged women. 

Have a great weekend everyone. Be safe


----------



## 2twenty2

Professionalgirl said:


> I am logging off very shortly to make dinner *and later watch Friday the 13nth movies tonight. Yes i'm still a night owl who enjoys scary movies even though I am a middle aged women.
> *



😱 Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Gr3iz

_Planes, Trains & Automobiles_ to kick off Thanksgiving movies ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> _Planes, Trains & Automobiles_


One of my favorites


----------



## Gr3iz

National Lampoon's _Thanksgiving Family Reunion_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Thankskilling_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Dutch_

I don't know why, but the kid reminds me of Trump ... ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

Evil Dead this morning
Evil Dead II about 1/2 way through right now.
Tomorrow Army of Darkness
Then the three seasons of Ash vs Evil Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

Boogeyman


----------



## Gr3iz

_Son in Law_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Ice Storm_


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm filling up my PVR with the new Christmas movies. I like to watch those around this time of the year. They're usually very good, especially the Hallmark ones.


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Big Chill_

I'll start watching Christmas movies after Thanksgiving (starting Friday). Right now dealing with Thanksgiving movies, of sorts.


----------



## 2twenty2

Mission Impossible season 4.

My favorite xmas movies are "Christmas Vacation" and "Home Alone"


----------



## Gr3iz

_Nobody's Fool _(pretty good flick)

I'd have a hard time picking my favorite Xmas movies. _Miracle on 34th St._ and _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_ would have to be near the top of my list. There are many more!


----------



## rachelpeng2020

The Ice Storm


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> I'd have a hard time picking my favorite Xmas movies. _Miracle on 34th St._ and _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_ would have to be near the top of my list. There are many more!


Yep, those two are right up there too in my list of favorites.


----------



## Gr3iz

Probably the best Thanksgiving sitcom episode - _WKRP - Turkeys Away_

Carlson's classic line at the end "As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly ...". ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Just started the quintessential Thanksgiving movie -- _Alice's Restaurant_ ...


----------



## RT

Not looking for anything particular, the Indiana Jones flicks have been cycling most of the day on cable's Paramount channel.

Funny they'll air _Raiders, Doom_ and _Crusade _many times over, but _Crystal Skull _but once 'r twice during a days marathon.
I know it wasn't well received, but it's part of the franchise.


----------



## Gr3iz

Watching Penn State (finally!!!) leading over Michigan. First time this year they are leading this late in the game! I'm embarrassed by their 0-5 so far this season. <knocking on wood>


----------



## Gr3iz

And they finally won a game!!!

Now watching _12 Dates of Christmas_. Kind of a Christmas _Groundhog Day_ ...


----------



## RT

Revisiting the Star Trek Enterprise series on Amazon Prime, which still holds up well theses days, imho.


----------



## Gr3iz

_12 Gifts of Christmas_


----------



## ohhiitslevi

This thread


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Christmas Wish_


----------



## RT

ohhiitslevi said:


> This thread


Either that's a show I don't know about (quite possible), or it is the most honest answer to this thread's title question ever I've seen!  
Could be a sorta sarcastic comment, but still


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Gift-Wrapped Christmas_


----------



## 2twenty2

Home Alone


----------



## bartino11

Home Alone 2


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Christmas Story_

I just love Jean Shepherd (the narrator) stories! He had nightly radio shows on NYC stations in the late 50's and 60's. I've collected several over the years. A great storyteller!


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Snow Globe Christmas_


----------



## bartino11

Thisss


----------



## Gr3iz

_Angels Sing_


----------



## RT

Saw a documentary this morning about man's perception of planet Mars throughout history, but it devoted a portion to H.G. Wells' classic 1897 novel War of the the Worlds - and included the dramatic impact that the Orson Welles radio broadcast in 1938 had.

It fascinated me enough to cue up the also classic 1953 George Pal movie version I so fondly recall on the Roku....
I believe there will be corn popping in the microwave shortly


----------



## Professionalgirl

I had my choice between all of my subscriptions and I wound up picking the free Pluto Live Tv to watch The 12 Christmas Wishes. It was a tearjerker for me. I absolutely enjoyed the movie. 🥰


----------



## Gr3iz

I saw that one last week, Tina.

Now watching _Christmas Vacation 2_ after having just seen the first one.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> I saw that one last week, Tina.
> 
> Now watching _Christmas Vacation 2_ after having just seen the first one.


Hi Mark, Is that the National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation? If so I loved that one. I enjoyed the original the most. It was the funniest. 

It will definitely place your mind in a Christmas Cheer as there are lots of people out there that miss their families. It's good therapy for this time of the year.


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Christmas Visitor_

I think you'll like this movie, too!

Yeah, that was the National Lampoon movie. Much better than the sequel!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> _A Christmas Visitor_
> 
> I think you'll like this movie, too!
> 
> Yeah, that was the National Lampoon movie. Much better than the sequel!


I think I would enjoy "The Christmas Visitor." I seen that one previewed on the Hallmark Channel recently. My mom enjoys Hallmark Christmas Movies.


----------



## Gr3iz

I just realized (while watching it) why I feel compelled to watch this each year. It makes me wish I had the opportunity to say good-bye to my son.

Currently watching _Rich Little's Christmas Carol_.


----------



## Blackmirror

Binge watching the umbrella academy on Netflix at the moment


----------



## Gr3iz

_Snowglobe _


----------



## valis

I remember, when my ex-wife and I were dating, and she turned me on to A Christmas Story.....said it was a representation of her family.....I had never seen it and loved it...I showed her Christmas Vacation and said that was a representation of MY family....still amazed she married me......


----------



## Gr3iz

I think my childhood was more like _A Christmas Story_, too. Later on, after I lost my father, things changed.

Now watching _Stealing Christmas_.


----------



## valis

got football on now.....flipping between that and Home Alone 2.

Yeah, the ex had never seen Christmas Vacation and had never met my family....she thought I was exaggerating....


----------



## cornemuse

"Changing Lanes" w Ben Affleck & Samuel L. Jackson. An excellent movie. 2002


----------



## 2twenty2

Die Hard


----------



## Gr3iz

_Santa Claus Conquers the Martians_


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> _Santa Claus Conquers the Martians_


that is a gloriously bad movie....


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah it is! ;-)

Right now watching Penn State kick Illinois' butt!


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Yeah it is! ;-)
> 
> Right now watching Penn State kick Illinois' butt!


oddly enough, ditto here.


----------



## valis

and tell you what, Clemson opened a can of whup fanny today.....


----------



## Gr3iz

I really only follow my alma mater, PSU.


----------



## valis

USAFA homer here.....attended Colorado State but they will never have a goood team. Grew up military, and obv the academies require you get in on brains, not brawn.....

Heck, my sis married a zoomie....


----------



## Gr3iz

_Call Me Claus_

Sorry, Tim, I don't know what a "zoomie" is ...


----------



## valis

USAFA cadet. He was an F-16 pilot for 26 years, ended up squadron commander. Now flies for United.

Got the Chiefs/Saints on.


----------



## Gr3iz

_Christmas Icetastrophe_


----------



## Cookiegal

Christmas with the Darlings.


----------



## Gr3iz

_Christmas with the Kranks_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Lovely, Still_


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it will be The Christmas Doctor.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just had family movie night. Four of the grandkids and the old lady and I watched _How the Grinch Stole Christmas_.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Just had family movie night. Four of the grandkids and the old lady and I watched _How the Grinch Stole Christmas_.


The Grinch that Stole Christmas was my son's favorite when he was younger. 💞


----------



## Gr3iz

This was the movie (with Jim Carey), we watched the cartoon version a week or so ago ... ;-)


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> This was the movie (with Jim Carey), we watched the cartoon version a week or so ago ... ;-)


The one with Jim Carrey was the one I was referring too. Sorry I didn't make myself more clear. 
The movie is still considered my son's favorite today. He experienced a lot of laughs and Jim Carrey's sense of humor fits my son's sense of humor and reminds me of him.

I know this is a little off topic but since we are discussing a comedy genre I loved Forest Gump when he crashed his boat into the dock. I had a good laugh because I imagined my son crashing into the doc on purpose and thinking it was funny. That would have been something he would have thought of as a child! 

Of course he wouldn't do something like that now since he is a mature adult.


----------



## ohhiitslevi

Shrek 3


----------



## Gr3iz

_This Christmas_


----------



## Cookiegal

Meet me at Christmas.


----------



## Cookiegal

There was too much signal loss on that movie last night so I had to delete it and watched Heart of the Holidays instead.

Tonight is'a A Christmas Tree Grows in Colorado.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just finished _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_. Now watching the Honeymooners' Christmas special.


----------



## Professionalgirl

I'm watching "A Christmas Story" tomorrow. I need a good laugh.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it's "Good Morning Christmas!"


----------



## Gr3iz

Just started _Miracle on 34th Street_.


----------



## Professionalgirl

I'm watching too close for Christmas and earlier it was "A Christmas Story." "You'll shoot your eye out kid." My favorite part was "It was soap poisoning."


----------



## Gr3iz

I always got a kick out of "Ohhhh fuuuuudddggggee", then, later, when Flick got the blame for teaching Ralphie that language ... ;-) Jean Shepherd was a fantastic storyteller!

Just finished watching _Crown for Christmas_. Earlier saw the required viewing of _A Charlie Brown Christmas_.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> I always got a kick out of "Ohhhh fuuuuudddggggee", then, later, when Flick got the blame for teaching Ralphie that language ... ;-) Jean Shepherd was a fantastic storyteller!
> 
> Just finished watching _Crown for Christmas_. Earlier saw the required viewing of _A Charlie Brown Christmas_.


I also love the part when dad whispers in mom's ear and mom screams aaaahhhhh Ralphie!!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just finished _Ernest Saves Christmas_.


----------



## Cookiegal

Time for You to Come Home for Christmas.


----------



## lochlomonder

My wife and I watched Wonder Woman 1984, and we were both pretty disappointed. On the plus side, we watched it on HBO Max so we didn't have to pay extra for cinema tickets.


----------



## justtremblin

Harry Potter marathon


----------



## RT

justtremblin said:


> Harry Potter marathon


I did that sometime last year (I think it was,) all eight films in one go - that took ~two days.
By the end I felt rather saturated with it all, but it was interesting to see the characters as they grew to be fine young men and women.


----------



## valis

dunno what this says about me, but Howard the Duck.


----------



## lochlomonder

valis said:


> dunno what this says about me, but Howard the Duck.


I think it says you're a masochist


----------



## Gr3iz

_Clickbait_


----------



## ohhiitslevi

Random YouTube videos that make me surprisingly entertained


----------



## Gr3iz

_Dad's Army - The Movie_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes_, a 1984-5 series with 13 episodes which very closely follows Doyle's stories faithfully. Excellent series. Tim, I think you'd enjoy them, if you haven't already seen them!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Driving Miss Daisy on Hulu.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ice Road Truckers season 8


----------



## valis

Ice Harvest, then A Scanner Darkly, then football.....


----------



## RT

valis said:


> ~ A Scanner Darkly, ~.


Think I know why ya watched that one 

Recently watched The Man Who Fell to Earth and it's sequel ...

Edited correction:
The films proper titles are:
The Man From Earth
and the sequel,
The Man From Earth: Holocene


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought I had already posted this, but I don't see it ...

_The Rockford Files_ -- season 1


----------



## valis

Now You See Me


----------



## Firehammer

(244) Isle of Man TT - ⚡ Pure Adrenalin ⚡ - YouTube
(244) Isle of Man TT / 2019 HD - YouTube


----------



## Firehammer

(244) 369 km/h on the Nordschleife | Lap Record Porsche 919 Hybrid Evo - YouTube


----------



## 2twenty2

Gilligan's Island seasons 1-3 DVD


----------



## lochlomonder

I'm a johnny-come-lately to this show but, now that I've started watching it, I'm a total fan-boy. It's great sci-fi, especially when they have paid careful attention to a lot of the physics. My only pet peeve, which is probably just pedantry on my part, is when they mention zero-gravity on the show. It's not; it's micro-gravity.

Just an advisory for parents with young children: there's some salty language and adult-based situations in the show.

The Expanse


----------



## valis

Firehammer said:


> (244) Isle of Man TT - ⚡ Pure Adrenalin ⚡ - YouTube
> (244) Isle of Man TT / 2019 HD - YouTube


Bummed no IOMTT in 2 years...seen Road?


----------



## valis

Firehammer said:


> (244) 369 km/h on the Nordschleife | Lap Record Porsche 919 Hybrid Evo - YouTube


Nice but this is better IMO....https://youtu.be/w6Thomd4BQg


----------



## valis

lochlomonder said:


> I'm a johnny-come-lately to this show but, now that I've started watching it, I'm a total fan-boy. It's great sci-fi, especially when they have paid careful attention to a lot of the physics. My only pet peeve, which is probably just pedantry on my part, is when they mention zero-gravity on the show. It's not; it's micro-gravity.
> 
> Just an advisory for parents with young children: there's some salty language and adult-based situations in the show.
> 
> The Expanse


Good show indeed. Turned Le Twit onto it.


----------



## Firehammer

(246) Metallica - Enter Sandman - YouTube


----------



## Professionalgirl

Ebola: A Doctor's Story on Hulu.


----------



## Firehammer

(253) Isle of Man TT - The Legend - YouTube


----------



## valis

Rolex 24


----------



## Firehammer

valis said:


> Rolex 24


Hi @valis & excuse me, but what does that mean, please enlighten me?


----------



## valis

It's the 24 hour IMSA race at Daytona


----------



## Cookiegal

Here I thought you were staring at your watch for 24 hours.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Here I thought you were staring at your watch for 24 hours.


LOL! Watched about 12 hours of it....love that race.


----------



## valis

Besides no way I can afford a Rolex. I am in the Times price range on a good day.


----------



## Cookiegal

Timex rules!


----------



## Firehammer

Ok @valis I got it, Epic Race for sure!


----------



## valis

Deadpool 2


----------



## bartino11

Black mirror


----------



## RT

Resident Alien on the SyFy channel. 
Amusing stuff, but I've always found Allan Tudyk a likeable character in whatever I've seen him in.
93% on Rotten Tomatoes, with only two episodes aired so far.


----------



## valis

Huge Serenity/Firefly fan here so yeah I understand...


----------



## valis

Enemy of the state


----------



## Johnny b

The HBO series: Rome


----------



## Gr3iz

Cup dual qualifiers (with a 2+ hour intermission for Mother Nature) ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Just finished watching the Daytona wreckfest. Every single time they race there ... At least my guy survived with a nice Top 5 finish! Feelgood surprise winner, too. First time winner!


----------



## mohittomar13

Hurt Locker


----------



## RT

Fantastic Voyage (1966)

Remember seeing in the theater, fascinated.
Today, ick, getting quite a few chuckles out of it


----------



## 2twenty2

The Stand (1994) mini series on bluray


----------



## 2twenty2

NASCAR Cup Daytona road course


----------



## mohittomar13

*3 Idiots.*

Reminds me of my days at the engineering college and the race to score higher and higher.
*Here is a clip from the movie*_* (with subtitles)*_


----------



## 2twenty2

Family Guy


----------



## RT

Nothing.

A entire day and a now a night without turning on the TV tube.
And not 'til late did I even turn to the computer. 

A shopping trip to the larger grocery store had all the elements on TV, observing and experiencing all such as anticipation, laughter, terror, confusion, false advertising, blatant disregard for the safety of fellow humans (uh, pandemic, y'all), potential mating behaviors, displays of hubris and ego, danger signals, technology, politeness and rudeness, over hearing jokes I don't get - but hearing phrases I can related to....

and I sum up by saying
always eat something before you go to the food store, be prepared to spend more than expected, and by the time groceries are put away, forget about dinner.
And try not to worry about that young sneezing and coughing woman who brought her snot nosed baby onto a crowded area, neither wearing masks.


----------



## 2twenty2

Doom Patrol 2nd season blu-ray


----------



## Professionalgirl

The Miami Showband Massacre Documentary. Irish and Scottish are part of my heritage. My dad was almost full blooded Irish. My Uncle and my husband are Polish. I find this documentary interesting because the characters are Irish and involves an Irish music band.☘🍀


----------



## renegade600

Tarzan (2013)


----------



## Gr3iz

Adam 12


----------



## RT

_Krrrrrk._


Gr3iz said:


> Adam 12


See the man at 221B Baker Street.....
Watching Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon


----------



## Professionalgirl

Betty White: First Lady of Television documentary. I love Betty White. She outlived most other Golden Girls. She accomplished so much over the years. I hope she makes it as Smucker Queen. Betty White was born January 17 1922 and her age is 99. She's almost there! 💖💝

Another fascinating fact about Betty White is that she is an advocate of animal welfare and my husband and I work at Smucker's Dog Food factory. 🥰

Betty White is my absolute Favorite. The Golden Girls are my favorite sitcom.🥰

Another mention worthy moment is my husband and kids made a bet with me to see which Golden girl lives the longest. My husband and son picked Sofia and my daughters picked Blanch and I picked Betty White. I won the bet! Based on my observations of her character on the show she was amazingly physically fit for her age and that's how I knew. I just knew Betty White is a survivor!😎


----------



## RT

Professionalgirl said:


> Another fascinating fact about Betty White is that she is an advocate of animal welfare and my husband and I work at Smucker's Dog Food factory.


Love that Betty!
But was never a Golden Girl fan, somehow.
Timing I guess.
weird, cuz I like her in everything. ...
and you know, Tina, with a name like Smucker's, it's got to be good!


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Love that Betty!
> But was never a Golden Girl fan, somehow.
> Timing I guess.
> weird, cuz I like her in everything. ...
> and you know, Tina, with a name like Smucker's, it's got to be good!


It's good alright. 

I enjoy Smucker's Butterscotch, Caramel and chocolate ice cream toppers.


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Nothing.
> 
> A entire day and a now a night without turning on the TV tube.
> And not 'til late did I even turn to the computer.
> 
> A shopping trip to the larger grocery store had all the elements on TV, observing and experiencing all such as anticipation, laughter, terror, confusion, false advertising, blatant disregard for the safety of fellow humans (uh, pandemic, y'all), potential mating behaviors, displays of hubris and ego, danger signals, technology, politeness and rudeness, over hearing jokes I don't get - but hearing phrases I can related to....
> 
> and I sum up by saying
> always eat something before you go to the food store, be prepared to spend more than expected, and by the time groceries are put away, forget about dinner.
> And try not to worry about that young sneezing and coughing woman who brought her snot nosed baby onto a crowded area, neither wearing masks.


RT, you better be careful you don't get exposed?😳


----------



## Professionalgirl

The Laundromat. Its not as comical as I thought. The only comical scene that I observed was when grandma was on a plane and dreamed that she walked into an office with a big rubber gun and started screaming and demanding to see a specific worker after she lost her luxurious apartment and began shooting, and all the office workers screamed.

I could just imagine big bad grandma with a large bazooka gun demanding things in a crowd and everyone is shaking and bowing down to her.

The after affects are actually more comical than actually watching the scene if you really think about it.


----------



## 2twenty2

🚘 🚘
🚘🚘
🚘 🚘

🚘​
🏁 At 3pm NASCAR Race day 🏁
🏁 At 3:30pm NASCAR Dixie Vodka 400 @ Homestead Miami Speedway 🏁


----------



## renegade600

Watching Snow Queen


----------



## 2twenty2

The Twilight Zone 1959 TV series seasons 1-5


----------



## valis

Blowout.....surprised i've never seen this.....


----------



## mohittomar13

Margin Call


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

🏁NASCAR Cup Series race at Las Vegas🏁
🏁Pennzoil 400🏁​🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗
🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗​


----------



## 2twenty2

Charro


----------



## valis

Dr. Strangelove...


----------



## Johnny b

Burn Notice


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Burn Notice


heard very good things, have yet to watch it.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

AMALIE Motor Oil NHRA Gatornationals drag racing *12pm - 3pm*








++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

NASCAR Instacart 500 @ Phoenix Raceway *3pm - 7pm*










https://www.nascar.com/2021/instacart-500

https://www.nhra.com/schedule/2021/...g-series/amalie-motor-oil-nhra-gatornationals


----------



## valis

Platoon


----------



## renegade600

The Stolen Princess


----------



## 2twenty2

Tales of Wells Fargo


----------



## RT

Since this Saint Patrick Stewart's Day,
Star Trek TNG is on all day (BBC America) so it'll be whether watching or not...
(See post #384 here )

Also watching the weather, rough stuff coming through the South East, into the wee hours...


----------



## renegade600

Watching Kuma, Kuma, Kuma Bear (anime)


----------



## 2twenty2

Popeye cartoons


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

*2:30pm-3pm*
🏁NASCAR RaceDay

*3pm-7pm*
🏁NASCAR Cup Series race @ Atlanta Motor Raceway🏁
🏁Folds of Honor QuikTrip 500🏁
🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗
🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗 🚗


----------



## JCooper121

I adore watching all TV series and movies that are somehow related to space: Star Trek, Star Wars, Babylon 5, and all other recently released movies. But there's less time on it in my life because everything I watch now are live streams of hot-fire tests, launches, landings of various spacecraft by SpaceX, NASA, and other space agencies.


----------



## 2twenty2

🏁 NASCAR @ Bristol Motor Speedway 🏁


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

IT Crowd - All Series


----------



## valis

2twenty2 said:


> 🏁 NASCAR @ Bristol Motor Speedway 🏁


Wasnt that rained out?


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Wasnt that rained out?


☔ 🌧 Yep. Problem is my DVR didn't now that


----------



## 2twenty2

🏁 NASCAR @ Bristol Motor Speedway 🏁


----------



## valis

Stargate


----------



## mohittomar13

the man who knew infinity


----------



## 2twenty2

Creepshow season 2 episode 1


----------



## Gr3iz

2twenty2 said:


> NASCAR @ Bristol Motor Speedway


Pretty much the fiasco I had expected. Didn't care for it at all! Ruined a perfectly good track ... <sigh>

I've been watching _Get Smart_. Partway through season 3 ...


----------



## Brigham

My favourite US show "The big bang theory"


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Pretty much the fiasco I had expected. Didn't care for it at all! Ruined a perfectly good track ... <sigh>
> 
> I've been watching _Get Smart_. Partway through season 3 ...


Yeah it was a mess...should have done Eldora IMHO....


----------



## Cookiegal

Brigham said:


> My favourite US show "The big bang theory"


I've got news for you John, it's a Canadian show and yes, it was great. I was so sad when they decided to cancel it after 12 great seasons.  I still watch old reruns from the early seasons because you never remember everything, at least I don't, so it's almost like watching new ones.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Creepshow season 2 episode 1


Spent the last hour trying to track down the episode "The Companion" but I just get a snak peak or a review.
Seems that one is on Shudder, or another service that requires $.
Just another show featuring a Scarecrow, you see


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I've got news for you John, *it's a Canadian show* and yes, it was great. I was so sad when they decided to cancel it after 12 great seasons.  I still watch old reruns from the early seasons because you never remember everything, at least I don't, so it's almost like watching new ones.


It is?



> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0898266/
> 
> Details:
> Country: USA
> Language: English | Hindi | Italian | Russian | Mandarin | Klingon
> Release Date: 1 May 2006 (USA) See more »
> Also Known As: TBBT See more »
> Filming Locations: Stage 25, Warner Brothers Burbank Studios - 4000 Warner Boulevard, Burbank, California, USA
> 
> The soundtrack theme is Canadian > Barenaked Ladies


----------



## RT

Brigham said:


> My favourite US show "The big bang theory"


Also you might not know this, but the stuff on the white board is actual real science...they hired scientists to make sure the equations were the real deal.


----------



## Cookiegal

Whoops! I always thought it was. My apologies. 😞


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Whoops! I always thought it was. My apologies.


It did have a Canadian actress as Katie (played by Amanda Walsh)


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Spent the last hour trying to track down the episode "The Companion" but I just get a sneak peak or a review.
> *Seems that one is on Shudder*, or another service that requires $.
> Just another show featuring a Scarecrow, you see


Shudder > Creepshow Season 1 - Episode 4 two vignettes "*The Companion*" / "Lydia Lane's Better Half"


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> "*The Companion*" / "Lydia Lane's Better Half"


Ah, thank ye!
Thanks to your title clarification, I seem to have found it on YouTube, in multiple segments.... 
I did wonder why when searching for Companion, Lydia Lane kept coming up.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Ah, thank ye!
> Thanks to your title clarification, I seem to have found it on YouTube, in multiple segments....
> I did wonder why when searching for Companion, Lydia Lane kept coming up.


You're welcome

PS: Sent you a PM


----------



## valis

Red 2


----------



## RT

Oh, I watched RED2 also, and doing the Fifth Element tonight.
Very frustrating what with the sound drop outs, freezing screen, stuttering image and occasional gross pixilations.

So thank you Spectrum, for recently raising the price, suddenly removing some channels, and broadcasting shows with a bad signal.
And don't tell me to reboot the damn modem again - already did that 10 times before I called your lame customer service.

I suddenly feel I should move the rest of this pixmission to Pet Peeves thread,before going on about constant offers made to me, that turn out to be for new customers only, even though I've been a customer for over 30 years.
No goddam concept of customer loyalty, eh?👎

And I do NOT get 238 channels, as I consider them!
The music ones don't count as TV. You can get that anywhere.
And almost every channel is duplicated or in triplicate, depending the channel #, they're still the exact same broadcast, including same ads, and the very same drop outs and pixelated freezes. Duplicates are not "extra" channels! 

Yes, sorry, sorry folks....
ranting on in a steep sliding off topic way 

But one final gripe:
Put a show on the DVR Sat night, and all I got was a blank screen that showed as 2 hrs, but no control over the video, such as play, start, fast forward a bit, etc.
Delete did work 
Nothing was visible except it took a two hour chunk from the DVR's hard drive, data was recorded, but not relayed functionally to the screen. (insert the cursing of your choice here)

Time for me to shut up, or transfer to Pet Peeves and shut up over there


----------



## Brigham

I have recorded over 80 big bang shows.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Put a show on the DVR Sat night, and all I got was a blank screen that showed as 2 hrs, but no control over the video, such as play, start, fast forward a bit, etc.
> Delete did work
> Nothing was visible except it took a two hour chunk from the DVR's hard drive, data was recorded, but not relayed functionally to the screen. (insert the cursing of your choice here)


Happened to me once. Went to play it and all I got was a quick flash and then it went back to the menu of recordings on my DVR 🤬


----------



## 2twenty2

Creepshow season 2 episode 2


----------



## 2twenty2

Tonight.......................................

7pm NHL hockey game 🏒 🥅


----------



## Gr3iz

Rain delay coverage leading up to the Cup race. I hope!


----------



## Gr3iz

A day late, the race, finally ...


----------



## valis

F1 quali at Imola


----------



## valis

F1 at Imola. In the wet too.


----------



## 2twenty2

🚘 NASCAR Race Day @ 2:30pm

🏁 Richmond - Toyota Owners 400 @ 3:00pm 🏁

https://www.nascar.com/2021/toyota-owners-400
https://www.richmondraceway.com/events/nascar-cup-series-race/


----------



## valis

MotoGP Portugal


----------



## 2twenty2

NHL hockey game Toronto vs Vancouver


----------



## mohittomar13

Kenny Sebastian and Amit Tandon standup comedy


----------



## Gr3iz

Leave It To Beaver


----------



## lochlomonder

My brother told me about this show, which has been running for several years back home. If you have Amazon Prime in the US, you'll be able to find the first four seasons on there. It's a gripping police drama, and definitely one for splurge-watching.

Line of Duty


----------



## 2twenty2

Creepshow season 2 episode 4


----------



## valis

what used to be Aussie V8 Supercars....I think it's called Penlite now but not sure.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Later this afternoon*

🚘 NASCAR raceday 1:30pm

NASCAR Geico 500 @ Talladega Speedway 2:00pm 🏁

*Later today after the NASCAR race*

🎥 Oscars: Into the Spotlight 6:30pm

🎭 93rd Oscars 8:00pm


----------



## 2twenty2

NHL hockey game Toronto vs Vancouver


----------



## valis

Aussie supercars in the wet....these guys are cuckoo.....


----------



## valis

WEC at Spa


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

NHL hockey game Toronto vs Vancouver 🏒 🥅


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

🚘 NASCAR *Sunday, May 2, 2021 @ 3:00pm*
Buschy McBusch Race 400
Kansas City, Kansas
Kansas Speedway - 267 laps / 400 miles 🏁

https://www.nascar.com/followlive#racecenter


----------



## valis

F1 GP of Portugal


----------



## 2twenty2

🥅 NHL hockey game Toronto at Montreal 🏒


----------



## 2twenty2

2 p.m., NASCAR RaceDay
3:30 p.m., 🚘 NASCAR Cup Series: Goodyear 400 at Darlington Raceway 🏁


----------



## Gr3iz

M*A*S*H


----------



## 2twenty2

One Flew over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## valis

I do love Kesey....


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2

Getting ready to watch some NHL playoff games

Montreal @ Toronto 7pm
Vegas @ Minnesota 8pm


----------



## Gr3iz

Watching the Busch series racing at the Circuit of the Americas in Austin, TX.


----------



## valis

Monaco GP


----------



## 2twenty2

The Life and Legend of Wyatt Earp


----------



## RT

LIFE

Boy, wish I hadn't watched that one while feeling depressed...
I mean if you've seen it ya know there is no happy ending...
spoiler intended there, sorry... 😟


----------



## Johnny b

The series Taboo (with Tom Hardy)


----------



## lochlomonder

Johnny b said:


> The series Taboo (with Tom Hardy)


That's a great show, Johnny. Has there only been the one series thus far?


----------



## Johnny b

lochlomonder said:


> That's a great show, Johnny. Has there only been the one series thus far?


I haven't researched it very much.
Wikipedia inferred a second season was commissioned.
I only see 8 episodes listed and they are all filmed in 2017.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taboo_(2017_TV_series)

My Library carried one DVD container that had all of the first 8 episodes.
I hope there is more.

This link gives a bit more info on a second season and a new title:
https://www.radiotimes.com/tv/drama/taboo-series-2-air-date-trailer-cast-tom-hardy-bbc/

I suspect the Covid pandemic has delayed production.


----------



## 2twenty2

🏁 Indy 500 > https://www.indianapolismotorspeedway.com/events/indy500 🏁

IndyCar Series Pre-Race 11:00am

IndyCar Series 12:30pm 🏁
🏎 🏎 🏎 🏎 🏎 🏎 🏎


----------



## valis

Looks like the 4 Timers Club has a new member.


----------



## 2twenty2

Yep


----------



## renegade600

watching Midsomer Murders. s03 e04


----------



## 2twenty2

The Life and Legend of Wyatt Earp season 3


----------



## 2twenty2

NHL hockey in about an hour

Toronto - Montreal


----------



## valis

F1 quali at Baku


----------



## valis

F1 at Baku. Heckuva race.


----------



## RT

Reverting back a bit, watching the Librarians tv series.

Perhaps we scientists do ponder the possibility of mathamagics.


----------



## 2twenty2

🏁Indy Detroit Grand Prix🏁
🏎🏎🏎🏎🏎🏎🏎🏎🏎
🏎🏎🏎🏎🏎🏎🏎🏎🏎


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................


🏎 Ally 400 Sunday, June 20 3:30 PM ET

🏎 Nashville Superspeedway

🏎 Nashville, Tennessee- 300 laps / 399 miles


----------



## Tanis

The Handmaids Tale

Or anything else I can come up with to pass the time until The Mandalorian S03 comes up next


----------



## 2twenty2

The Courier bluray
based on a true story


----------



## valis

F1 quali, Austria


----------



## valis

F1, Styrian GP


----------



## 2twenty2

Sunday, June 27 3:30 PM ET
Explore the Pocono Mountains 350

Pocono Raceway
Long Pond, Pennsylvania- 140 laps / 350 miles

Change of plans. Unable to get the broadcast 😞


----------



## RT

Gawd! I watched (the whole thing) on Nightmare Theater on PBS of _Plan 9 From Outer Space._
I forgot how truly bad that flick is....
Think I realized how awful it is when I found myself fashioning a hangman's noose out of my straw and stringed popcorn


----------



## ekim68

My Granddaughter took us to the Cinema today and we saw In The Heights. I was a fun toe-tapper..


----------



## Brigham

The european football championship is on nearly every evening. I'm watching.


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished Tenet.
:up:
I'm going to have to watch it again.


----------



## renegade600

Legacies


----------



## RT

Space Cowboys


----------



## Tildy

Vera - season 10


----------



## valis

F1 British GP


----------



## renegade600

The Bureau of Magical Things


----------



## valis

The Incredibles


----------



## valis

Alien


----------



## Tildy

Leverage:Redemption

crime with a comic twist.


----------



## RT

Cowboys and Aliens


----------



## cornemuse

Spartacus

3 years worth! [? 2010 - 2013?]

Whole lotta T&A


----------



## RT

Planning for some popcorn and the original _The House on Haunted Hill_ (Vincent Price, 1959)
but right as I was about getting started the power went out for over an hour...
lit some candles.... 
the popcorn wasn't even warmed, nor popped.
Then I became too pooped to pop, and so it goes ...


----------



## valis

7 Psychopaths


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Planning for some popcorn and the original _The House on Haunted Hill_ (Vincent Price, 1959)
> but right as I was about getting started the power went out for over an hour...
> lit some candles....
> the popcorn wasn't even warmed, nor popped.
> Then I became too pooped to pop, and so it goes ...


Watching Haunted Hill and the power drops....yeah I would have left.

Its an 'omen'.


----------



## Johnny b

Just started Breaking Bad


:up:


----------



## lochlomonder

Johnny b said:


> Just started Breaking Bad


One of the best series I've ever watched, Johnny. I definitely recommend watching "Better Call Saul" after you're done with "Breaking Bad".


----------



## RT

Breaking Bad definitely ranks up there as one series that defined good TV at the time 

Spent the whole weekend (or was it last weekend?) going for the Tolkien treasures ....all of 'em!
The Hobbit trilogy first, followed by the Lord of the Rings trilogy.
Haven't watched them in a while, so it reminded me of the wonder and awe I felt when I read those tomes back in the day 
Good reads, and the films, taken as a whole, an excellent tribute to the spirit of the fantasy/reality of the books.

Though some movies there are better than others, I can think of no other movie series that remains more true to the spirit of the original books.

Harry Potter stuff, not bad.... but Tolkien/Peter Jackson's vision reigns top notch, IMHO


----------



## lochlomonder

I first read the LOTR trilogy when I was a young teenager, and I've loved Tolkien's works ever since. I thought Jackson's vision was fantastic in the movies, but I was a little peeved at what he did with "The Hobbit". It was stretched out way too thin, probably to maximise the profits on the back of the LOTR trilogy, and some of it was just plain ludicrous.


----------



## valis

lochlomonder said:


> I first read the LOTR trilogy when I was a young teenager, and I've loved Tolkien's works ever since. I thought Jackson's vision was fantastic in the movies, but I was a little peeved at what he did with "The Hobbit". It was stretched out way too thin, probably to maximise the profits on the back of the LOTR trilogy, and some of it was just plain ludicrous.


never seen them, have no intention of doing so. The books reaaalllly helped me through a hard time in my life (parents had the most vicious divorce in history when I was 12) and I just buried myself in those books. I've seen bits and pieces of the films, and kudos to Peter Jackson, but what was imprinted in my mind about that trilogy far blows away anything he could do on-screen.

I guess it's just that my memories of those books are very personal, and I'd prefer to keep it that way.


----------



## lochlomonder

Not that I'm saying there's any weight to my opinion, but that seems like a fine reason to me, valis.

I think we all build up our own perceptions when it comes to books, and this oftentimes leads to disappointment when others' visions are made into movies. It's like the upcoming remake of Frank Herbert's "Dune". When I saw the casting for Paul Atreides and Chani, i.e. Timothée Chalamet and Zendaya respectively, I did a face-palm initially. Still, I'm willing to watch it and see how it unfolds.


----------



## mohittomar13

Watching Sadhguru's visit to Harvard Medical School. Beautiful video. Check here


----------



## RT

Fascinating and interesting concepts!


----------



## Johnny b

Harold and Kumar go to White Castle


lol!


----------



## valis

That one was far funnier than it had any right to be....the sequel, however......


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> That one was far funnier than it had any right to be....the sequel, however......


I saw the sequel Escape from Guantanamo some time ago.
There is a third movie I haven't seen, Harold and Kumar Christmas.
I don't know anything about it, though.
Often, it's a theme that gets old quick.


----------



## valis

Yup sorta like the 'Hangover' series....


----------



## valis

Apropos...


----------



## valis

Den Of Thieves.


----------



## Johnny b

The Dark Tower.


----------



## RT

I've just been trying to find something to watch that isn't stupid and boring or depressing.
Hard to find these days.
Did watch some Expedition Unknown.
Josh Gates is a camera ham, reminds me of Fozzy Bear, but he actually helped find some artifacts of historical significance.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cup Series race at Daytona. Not (yet) the wreckfest Daytona usually is ...


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Cup Series race at Daytona. Not (yet) the wreckfest Daytona usually is ...


Ditto....


----------



## valis

RT said:


> I've just been trying to find something to watch that isn't stupid and boring or depressing.
> Hard to find these days.
> Did watch some Expedition Unknown.
> Josh Gates is a camera ham, reminds me of Fozzy Bear, but he actually helped find some artifacts of historical significance.


Always gotta like a Fozzy reference.....wocka wocka wocka.


----------



## Gr3iz

I knew I spoke too soon! My driver (Harvick, #4) was looking for at least a second place finish, if not a win, before being creamed in the last lap "Big One" ... <sigh>


----------



## RT

Lemme ask you racing fans...
Is it perverse to watch racing because you (secretly) want see a crash?
I mean for goodness sake you don't want anyone to be hurt, but like the car parts and tires flying about?
And the driver is OK!
Hopefully!

Seen some spectacular crashes when the only thing truly damaged was the car.


----------



## valis

Well, Nascar seems to be that way, hence they even have a label for it, 'the big one' for crashes at resteictor plate tracks. I prefer F1 and my draw is all the tech they use. Not many crashes.

When they do futz up is usually pretty dang impressive.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> I prefer F1 and my draw is all the tech they use


I get that! It is rather art in motion.

Your link doesn't seem to be working ATM, unless you click "Watch On YouTube" ...
wow!

Let me go back to Josh Gates briefly.
Two key players in a lot of his stuff and other Discovery shows rely on two guys named Stone and Weed.
That is indeed the real names of Evan Stone and Brain Weed.....main camera guys on some of many shows, but you might imagine how much " wocka wocka" online jokes have been made about that!


----------



## valis

I mean no disrespect; IMO NASCAR is inherently more dangerous than any other racing save NHRA. But I consider them, say, Single A. Indycar Triple A, F1 The Show. No one has gone from NASCAR or Indycar to succeed in F1; many have gone from F1 to NASCAR or Indy and won many races. The talent level in F1 is just light years above all else.

Plus they turn right.


----------



## RT

NASCAR evolved from moonshine, was dangerous from start to finish)


valis said:


> Plus they turn right.


----------



## valis

Yeah...Stone and Weed are gonna have some Fozzy bear jokes!

I remember getting home from skule in the late 70s (latchkey kid had the house to myself until mom got home a few hours later) eating oreos and watching the muppets. Still love them and always will. I remember showing my son a swedish chef skit and he laughed so hard he got a snot bubble (he was 4).


----------



## RT

Tim, I swear the Good Lord takes a Viking to me when I cook Swedish food


----------



## valis

Okay that was HORRIBLE and shame shame. 

Proud of you RT lol.


----------



## valis

RT said:


> NASCAR evolved from moonshine, was dangerous from start to finish)


Yeah the Junior Johnson autobio is something to watch tell you what. They are all dirt-trackers at heart and steer the car via the rear wheels....impressive as hell...


----------



## valis

If yer up in 6 hours, F1 Belgium is on at Spa Francorchamps, one of the most iconic tracks in F1. Supposed to rain to. Bet yer fur Im all over that.


----------



## valis

Actually I'd put Indy at 2A, IMSA (LeMans cars) at TripleA.


----------



## RT

Loong time ago we had a dirt tract raceway in the county.
Saturday nights were race nights, very loud, great greasy fried food, only equaled by the Star-Vu drive- in theater (when you could smuggle three or four friends in for the price of two  )
Had to put speaker in the car, bad double feature, all that


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Loong time ago we had a dirt tract raceway in the county.
> Saturday nights were race nights, very loud, great greasy fried food, only equaled by the Star-Vu drive- in theater (when you could smuggle three or four friends in for the price of two  )
> Had to out speaker in the car, bad double feature, all that


My dads sis and I used to go to the Bakersfield Dirt Track races....i absolutely loved it.


----------



## valis

Used to go to the Pikes Peak Hill Climb too (lived north of the Peak and would hike in the night before...how I met the Unsers)....those people are missing MANY of the 'self-preservation' genes...totally insane IMO.


----------



## valis

Bottom line? I like speed. If its got an engine someone is gonna race it, and I'll watch (they will most likely not allow me to participate, nor should they lol).


----------



## RT

LeMans cars , gawd I'd 'bout forgotten about that!
I also liked the rally races because they were so unpredictable, maybe turn left, right or mud slide.


----------



## valis

Gawd....rally....IMO best drivers on the planet. One DOES see Rally go to F1....not F1 to Rally...


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Bottom line? I like speed.


Maybe that's why I like the space race....
escape velocity is faster than I'd like without inertial dampers


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Maybe that's why I like the space race....
> escape velocity is faster than I'd like without inertial dampers


Lol i gotta remember that one.

I'll do anything speed related save for drag racing and speedn
boats.

And skydiving...'if at first you dont succeed' doesnt really apply there.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Lol i gotta remember that one.


Docha know in any Star Trek episode the goddam dampners are the first to fail


----------



## RT

Hey G'nite my friend...we're either up late or up early ;0
Nice chatting with you while kinda sorta hijacking this thread


----------



## valis

F1 GP of Belgium. 

And yup, its in the wet. W00T I daresay.


----------



## renegade600

Doctor Who, Tom Baker episodes on Plutotv


----------



## mohittomar13

Watching/listening to Mohit Chauhan's song on youtube, (Hindi/Bollywood)
Matargashti
Galti se mistake
Tum he ho bandhu
Second hand jawani


----------



## Gr3iz

McHale's Navy


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> McHale's Navy


The movie or the old series w/Tim Conway and Ernest Borgnine?


----------



## Gr3iz

The real one! It's on every morning on AntennaTV! ;-)


----------



## valis

The Rock


----------



## RT

valis said:


> The Rock


Actually DVR'd that from last week's broadcast, it is buttery popcorn worthy movie


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Actually DVR'd that from last week's broadcast, it is buttery popcorn worthy movie


It is far better than it has any right to be.


----------



## RT

This past Saturday 's Nightmare Theater on PBS ( is GPB here, but a KQED production I think?)
Awful of course... The Killer Shrews ... _>gasp, choke koff< _
Only interesting because of Ken Curtis liking the bar drinks (Festus on the venerable Gunsmoke TV show) and he produced the darn thing, too...somehow...
also starred James Best, (sheriff on Dukes of Hazzard) which had an iconic car and, of course Daisy Mae 
The Shrew movie only had dogs with wigs.


----------



## Johnny b

The Great Wall


----------



## valis

Burn After Reading


----------



## Gr3iz

Watched Penn State win it's season opener this afternoon (close game, scoreless at the half, PSU beat Wisconsin 16-10). Then watched the NASCAR Busch race and saw Noah Gragson win (drives for Dale Jr.), so that was good!


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Watched Penn State win it's season opener this afternoon (close game, scoreless at the half, PSU beat Wisconsin 16-10). Then watched the NASCAR Busch race and saw Noah Gragson win (drives for Dale Jr.), so that was good!


That Penn St game was all as advertised; total defensive fight. 👍


----------



## Gr3iz

Indeed! Both teams had great defense! Against all odds, though, we pulled it off! ;-) Everyone was predicting a Wisconsin victory!


----------



## valis

Got the UGA/Clemson game on...We are based in Atlanta and a LOT if my co-workers went to UGA. Yeah Im talking smack.

Dont care who wins but always fun to needle die hard fans, especially co-workers. 

Odd note on watching the Michigan game; 107k fans, 0 masks. Hope it works out but aint holding my breath.


----------



## Gr3iz

I noticed on the PSU game earlier. 80K fans, about 6-8 masks ...


----------



## mohittomar13

The Blind Side (2009)


----------



## Keebellah

Today, September 5 2021 at 15:00 Western Europe time the Dutch GP with Max Verstappen on Pole-position


----------



## valis

Keebellah said:


> Today, September 5 2021 at 15:00 Western Europe time the Dutch GP with Max Verstappen on Pole-position


Ditto. 👍

Straight up pulling for Max.


----------



## Keebellah

And he beat them all in his own country with all the fans.
Great race


----------



## valis

Keebellah said:


> And he beat them all in his own country with all the fans.
> Great race


Sure beats Spa lol....


----------



## Keebellah

SPA was spitefully a farce, but nobody controls the weather


----------



## 2twenty2

In about an hour (6pm ET)

NASCAR
Darlington - Cook Out Southern 500


----------



## RT

Once again reporting on PBS' Nightmare Theater...
This time the move was so bad I for got the name of it!

But the cool part about this show, they have a segment featuring the "curator" of the Merill Movie Museum where he brings real props and other memorabilia to show, and a bunch of trivia to boot.
Much more interesting than most of the movies


----------



## RT

Keebellah said:


> but nobody controls the weather


I'd say true, not even the weatherman 

(and I thought I was groggy after a nap)


----------



## Johnny b

The Interview


lol!


----------



## Johnny b

Silverado :up:


----------



## Keebellah

Jack Reacher


----------



## 2twenty2

Support Your Local Gunfighter 
Support Your Local Sheriff


----------



## valis

Oregon at Ohio State. Go Ducks!


----------



## 2twenty2

Ma and Pa Kettle


----------



## Keebellah

Tech Guy Forum


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> Oregon at Ohio State. Go Ducks!


Don't care much for anyone but Penn state (which I'm watching now), but I always pull for anyone playing against Ohio State! Glad to see the Ducks won! I was monitoring the game online while watching the Busch race. Now monitoring the race on the computer and watching the PSU game on TV.


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Don't care much for anyone but Penn state (which I'm watching now), but I always pull for anyone playing against Ohio State! Glad to see the Ducks won! I was monitoring the game online while watching the Busch race. Now monitoring the race on the computer and watching the PSU game on TV.


Ducks rose up and smote mightily. All is well.


----------



## Gr3iz

A humbling defeat for the mighty "The" Ohio state University! ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> A humbling defeat for the mighty "The" Ohio state University! ;-)


I wont speak for Mike but go Ducks! W00t I daresay.


----------



## Gr3iz

Now watching the Cup race at Richmond.


----------



## valis

Got the Michigan/U Dub game on.


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished Avatar


----------



## valis

F1 Italy GP


----------



## 2twenty2

😞 Darn it! I must have been  . I missed the NASCAR race yesterday and the Italian Grand Prix today


----------



## Keebellah

This afternoon, Monza (F1 Italy) Max and Hamilton 0 points


----------



## valis

Keebellah said:


> This afternoon, Monza (F1 Italy) Max and Hamilton 0 points


And Hamilton with a skid mark on his helmet.


----------



## Keebellah

Praise the Halo, many complained but it has spared countless serious injuries


----------



## kburra

Vigil!...UK Tv Series!


----------



## valis

Keebellah said:


> Praise the Halo, many complained but it has spared countless serious injuries


Heck, Hamilton was VERY opposed to it. Changed his tune though.


----------



## Keebellah

Prima-donna’s are always ‘special’ but… it’s a race, yes I’m biased but still they both goofed


----------



## valis

Ronin


----------



## valis

forgot how good these car chases are in Ronin.....may be the best I've seen.....


----------



## 2twenty2

Ozark season 1


----------



## Keebellah

The Transporter with Jason StatHam

Also great car chases


----------



## valis

Keebellah said:


> The Transporter with Jason StatHam
> 
> Also great car chases


yup.....first one was surprisingly good too....


----------



## 2twenty2

Ozark season 2


----------



## RT

Star Trek movies, the ones with Kirk, Spock, _etc. on _BBC America_ (cable)_

It's true that that the even numbered ones are better than the odd ones, but they are becoming a bit dated...
still glad they are still there, though


----------



## valis

F1 free practice part 2, Sochi. @Keebellah, supposed to be heavy rain for quali tomorrow.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ozark season 3


----------



## Keebellah

Sunday; Russian Formula 1 the NL/UK battle again


----------



## 00china00

Doom Patrol Season 3 🥳


----------



## valis

Keebellah said:


> Sunday; Russian Formula 1 the NL/UK battle again


Well, was gonna watch FP3 but that just got cancelled due to heavy weather.


----------



## 2twenty2

Black list season 5


----------



## 2twenty2

Tomorrow................................


NASCAR
Sunday, Sept. 26 7:00 PM ET
South Point 400
Las Vegas Motor Speedway
Las Vegas, Nevada- 267 laps / 400.5 miles


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll join you tomorrow watching the race, knuck. (Elliott lost my respect at Bristol!)

Right now watching Penn State leading Villanova ... <fingers crossed>


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> I'll join you tomorrow watching the race, knuck. (Elliott lost my respect at Bristol!)



I don't care much for the short tracks. To me it is like going to the local dirt track which has a track length of about 3/8 mi

Local Tracks In My Area -
Michigan International Speedway
Watkins Glen International
Canadian Tire Motorsport Park
Grand Bend Motorplex
Ransomville Speedway
Toronto Motorsports Park
Honda Indy Toronto Exhibition Place
Barrie Speedway
Delaware Speedway
Mosport Speedway
Plus many more

Doomsday Preppers
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2069270/


----------



## Keebellah

Just watched F1 and Max ended 2nd, not bad starting as 20th


----------



## renegade600

Stolen Princess


----------



## Gr3iz

Watching the cup race.


----------



## Keebellah

Just watching the clouds go by…


----------



## RT

Watched Rouge One late last night, the not bad prequel to Star Wars (Ep. IV A New Hope...and y'all know how it goes from there  ))


----------



## 2twenty2

Creepshow Season 3


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Watched *Rouge *One late last night, the not bad prequel to Star Wars (Ep. IV A New Hope...and y'all know how it goes from there  ))


just pictured Darth Vader in makeup.....thanks man lol....


----------



## RT

valis said:


> just pictured Darth Vader in makeup.....thanks man lol....


OK, OK you're welcome ... ya got me again 
It was on an edited/screen formatted/time allotted cable pixmission, so they left out the part where every one goes to the uber-salon for some moisturizer, applied delicate face powders and got a pedicure 

So decided to edit it for spelling, but then decided to undo that, let sleeping dogma lie


----------



## 2twenty2

To Catch A Smuggler seasons 1 and 2


----------



## 2twenty2

In about 1 1/2hrs..................

Sunday, 2:00 PM ET

YellaWood 500

Talladega Superspeedway
Talladega, Alabama- 188 laps / 500.08 miles

(*Possibility of rain!*) ☹

*NO RACE!*


----------



## valis

Wait it was cancelled?


----------



## valis

It looks clear....but apparently yes it is cancelled.

Well, gives me sonething to watch tomorrow I guess. Weird that Im looking at a dry track and blue skies and its cancelled for weather.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> It looks clear....but apparently yes it is cancelled.
> 
> Well, gives me sonething to watch tomorrow I guess. Weird that Im looking at a dry track and blue skies and its cancelled for weather.


I believe the track doesn't have enough lighting to run into the evening.

Monday, Oct. 4 1:00 PM ET
*YellaWood 500*

Talladega Superspeedway 
Talladega, Alabama- 188 laps / 500.08 miles


----------



## valis

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Keebellah

Old James Bond movies on Dutch television


----------



## 2twenty2

The Gong Show seasons 1&2 (not the original but the remake)


----------



## mohittomar13

*Green Book*. Wow, it's an amazing story, plus it is based on real life events. I liked it.


----------



## valis

mohittomar13 said:


> *Green Book*. Wow, it's an amazing story, plus it is based on real life events. I liked it.


Now that was a good movie....great acting across the board. Won 3 Academy Awards too.....


----------



## Keebellah

Last night watched an episode of The Transporter


----------



## 2twenty2

Laramie


----------



## renegade600

Freaks on Netflix. Pretty good too. A German production about people who have superpowers.


----------



## Keebellah

F1 Grand Prix in Turkey weekend


----------



## valis

Keebellah said:


> F1 Grand Prix in Turkey weekend


Verstappen is looking good. Hamilton in 10th works for me. Curious as to the weather tomorrow.


----------



## Keebellah

let’s see what happens, starting 2nd due to Lewis’s grid penalty (11)
Weather looks like it’s going to stay dry, 14:00 Western Europe time🤞


----------



## 2twenty2

Formula 1 Rolex Turkish Grand Prix

# of laps 58
Circuit Length - 5.338km
Race Distance - 309.396 km
Lap Record - 1:24.770 Juan Pablo Montoya (2005)


----------



## Keebellah

Max Is back to first position in the ranking 👍🎉


----------



## RT

La Brea


----------



## Keebellah

Peppermint


----------



## renegade600

Seven Deadly Sins, Season 1 Episode 21


----------



## Keebellah

last night, Soccer WC qualification Netherlands-Gibraltar (6-0)


----------



## valis

Laid up ill today, so far have watched Enemy Of The State and now halfway through Broken Arrow.


----------



## RT

Get well soon Tim, ya got two goodly decent movies there.


----------



## Keebellah

A decent movie can do wonders 
Get well soon Tim


----------



## valis

Thanks guys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hockey game at 7pm


----------



## renegade600

Watching Ninokuni on Netflix. isekai anime ;-)


----------



## Keebellah

Yesterday and today Dutch premier league, continues this afternoon


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Sunday, Oct. 17 2:00 PM ET - Autotrader EchoPark Automotive 500 🏁

🚘 Texas Motor Speedway
🇺🇸 Fort Worth, Texas- 334 laps / 501 miles


----------



## valis

Deadpool. Weird part is its on FXX in the afternoon and aside from commercial breaks it contains all the vulgarity and violence of the dvd. Weird to hear 'bleep off' then see an Applebee's commercial.


----------



## valis

Seriously, why have a movie rating system if it is going to aired in it's entirety?

Ryan Reynolds (the star) repeatedly and infamously shot down people who took 10 year olds to it and then complained. Make mistake; this is a hard R.


----------



## 2twenty2

Midnight Mass


----------



## valis

Something about a Drifter on flat earth that is apparently up in elevation...


----------



## Keebellah

UEFA Champions league AHAX -Borussia Dortmund


----------



## 2twenty2

The Bravados


----------



## valis

F1 FP2 at COTA, about 3 hours from where I sit. Love the track, reminds me of Suzuka.


----------



## renegade600

between episodes of Xian Wang de Richang Shenghuo.


----------



## 2twenty2

Free Guy


----------



## Keebellah

This weekend F1 (Austin, TX)


----------



## 2twenty2

In a few hours........................

Hockey game


----------



## lochlomonder

I watched the new adaptation of "Dune" last night and loved it. I think the director did the right thing by not trying to cram it all into one movie.


----------



## Keebellah

Just watched Equalizer2


----------



## renegade600

Watching the anime - Dragon Crisis! 

@ lochlomonder

I don't plan to watch Dune until the second part is released. I hate waiting for the whole story.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Sunday, Oct. 24 3:00 PM ET
Hollywood Casino 400
Kansas Speedway 🚘
Kansas City, Kansas- 267 laps / 400.5 miles 🏁


----------



## lochlomonder

renegade600 said:


> Watching the anime - Dragon Crisis!
> 
> @ lochlomonder
> 
> I don't plan to watch Dune until the second part is released. I hate waiting for the whole story.


I'm sure it'll be worth it, but I don't have the patience to wait like that...heh


----------



## valis

F1 baby....COTA up the road in Austin.


----------



## lunarlander

watching the cars go by outside my window


----------



## Keebellah

Reminds me of a song 🎶 watch the girls watch the boys that watch the girls go by 🎶


----------



## Gr3iz

Garfield's Halloween special.

Next up will be _The Great Pumpkin_!


----------



## valis

World Series baby....


----------



## Gr3iz

Penn State sinking under Ohio State ... <sigh>


----------



## valis

Dude its halftime and only down by 7. Chill. 

Got the Series on here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Trying ... We're not playing poorly.


----------



## valis

Look at MSU...down big in the 3rd and won.

Kinda sorta sucks as my boss is a Mich alum and a rabid fan lol.


----------



## Gr3iz

We just scored and tied it up. <fingers crossed>


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> We just scored and tied it up. <fingers crossed>


Toldja.


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished watching Parker :up:


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Just finished watching Parker


Very underrated film. Reminded me a lot of John Wick (or vice versa).


----------



## Gr3iz

33-24, we lost. We played reasonably well, they took advantage of some of our missteps ...


----------



## valis

Yup was a good game.


----------



## Gr3iz

They may be #3 in the country for scoring a TD from the red zone, but we're #3 for preventing it! They got 1 out of 6 tries on us ...


----------



## Keebellah

Sunday - premier league day here


----------



## 2twenty2

Still Standing Season 3 Episode 11
Vulcan, Alberta


----------



## Johnny b

Smokin' Aces...............


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Smokin' Aces...............


Good flick. Got the Series on here.


----------



## Keebellah

Last night, The Siege with Denzel Washington


----------



## Johnny b

A History of Violence.....:up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Watched _Idiocracy_ at the suggestion of someone here (yes, Tim, I'm looking at you). There's an hour and a half of my life I'll never get back ... ;-) I know I've seen other movies with the same lack of, well, everything, but I can't remember them. In fact, I had seen this movie before and didn't remember it. It made the same impression on me last time, apparently.


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Watched _Idiocracy_ at the suggestion of someone here (yes, Tim, I'm looking at you). There's an hour and a half of my life I'll never get back ... ;-) I know I've seen other movies with the same lack of, well, everything, but I can't remember them. In fact, I had seen this movie before and didn't remember it. It made the same impression on me last time, apparently.


LOL!!! The first half is awesome the second iffy. But again...the first half is apparently turning into a docu....

Oddly enough his other major score Office Space suffered from the same fate, just petered out about halfway.


----------



## valis

That said I dont generally have refined tastes. Screw top wine works fine for me LOL.


----------



## valis

Wanted


----------



## Keebellah

Blitz


----------



## valis

Keebellah said:


> Blitz


Is that any good? Had a friend who has TERRIBLE tastes in movies recommend it to me.


----------



## Johnny b

Skyfall............


----------



## Keebellah

valis said:


> Is that any good? Had a friend who has TERRIBLE tastes in movies recommend it to me.


Not really, I thought that Jason Statham would be a little guarantee for it it but I've seen better, you don't have to get popcorn and coke for this one


----------



## 2twenty2

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0073486/


----------



## Keebellah

Suicide Squad


----------



## valis

2twenty2 said:


> One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0073486/


Kesey is one of my favorite authors...


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Kesey is one of my favorite authors...


----------



## Johnny b

Mud


----------



## valis

Oregon @ Washington....great NW game a sloppy rain-filled mess. Love it.


----------



## 2twenty2

Yesterday..................................

Hockey game > Toronto vs Boston


----------



## 2twenty2

Later Today.............................

Sunday, Nov. 7 3:00 PM ET
NASCAR Cup Series Championship

Phoenix Raceway
Avondale, Arizona- 312 laps / 312 miles


----------



## Keebellah

In 4 hours time F1 Mexico City


----------



## Gr3iz

Final Cup Race of the year ...

Mixed emotions.


----------



## Keebellah

Dejà vu


----------



## 2twenty2

In about 15mins. hockey game 🥅🏒


----------



## Johnny b

In less than an hour, The Bone Collector


----------



## Keebellah

last night: 'Last Blood'


----------



## Gr3iz

Penn State with a slim lead on Michigan.


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Penn State with a slim lead on Michigan.


Ditto


----------



## Gr3iz

Had me worried for a while. <fingers crossed>


----------



## renegade600

D_Cide Traumerei the Animation, another anime


----------



## Gr3iz

Starting some Thanksgiving-ish movies. Watched _You've Got Mail_ for the first time. Eh ...


----------



## valis

Sin City


----------



## Keebellah

Last night: finished watching Dèja Vu


----------



## renegade600

Hanger 1: UFO Files


----------



## 2twenty2

Brazil Grand Prix
PreRace - 10:30am - 11:55am
Race - 12pm - 2pm
https://www.formula1.com/en/racing/2021/Brazil.html


----------



## Keebellah

Great race, great drivers, as Dutchman I wished Max to win but Lewis was fantastic, if they repeat this the next 2 races then the 3d and last in Abu Dhabi will be decisive


----------



## Gr3iz

Keeping in the Thanksgiving-ish vein, I watched _The Ice Storm_ earlier.


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Keeping in the Thanksgiving-ish vein, I watched _The Ice Storm_ earlier.


Goooood flick....but I love Cusack.


----------



## valis

Think I may just dial that up tonight...


----------



## valis

Apologies....thinking od The Ice _Harvest_


----------



## Gr3iz

I've always had a thing for Sigourney Weaver, and a youngish Christina Ricci was a bonus ...


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> Apologies....thinking od The Ice _Harvest_


More of a Christmas flick, it would seem ...


----------



## Keebellah

Got Whiteout in the queue


----------



## Johnny b

Kangaroo Jack


----------



## valis

Oooof....not in any of my favorites list....


----------



## 2twenty2

Pharma Bro


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Oooof....not in any of my favorites list....


LOL!

I needed something mindless tonight


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> LOL!
> 
> I needed something mindless tonight


Well, it fulfills that requirement....


----------



## valis

That said, I watch golf...


----------



## Keebellah

Last night 'Raw Deal' an oldie


----------



## Aaron101

2twenty2 said:


> DVD? BD? TV? Movie Theater? Live Theater?
> 
> I'm watching Game Of Thrones - season 5 on DVD


I'm about to start watching The Wheel of Time on Amazon Prime!


----------



## Keebellah

Saved on my Humax drive (to skip commercials)


----------



## valis

Wick 3


----------



## Keebellah

Hunter Killer


----------



## Johnny b

Swordfish......... on broadcast TV tonight.


----------



## lochlomonder

Catching up with the latest on-demand episode of SEAL Team. Great show


----------



## Gr3iz

_Planes, Trains and Automobiles_


----------



## mohittomar13

*She's out of my league.*. Funny movie.. I was in college in 2010 and me and some friends made a plan to watch it but unfortunately, we had System Analysis and Design exam the next week so we gave up the plan and focussed on the exam..


----------



## Keebellah

Winter's Tale


----------



## renegade600

The Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime, Season 2


----------



## valis

MIB 3


----------



## 2twenty2

Jungle Cruise


----------



## Johnny b

Street Outlaws No Prep racing


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Street Outlaws No Prep racing


We need a downvote arrow lol...


----------



## Keebellah

Tonight: Red Notice (Netflix)


----------



## 2twenty2

Home Alone


----------



## 2twenty2

Let The Bullets Fly


----------



## Keebellah

Fracture


----------



## 2twenty2

In about an hour...................

Hockey game


----------



## valis

Keebellah said:


> Fracture


Highly underrated movie. I want those marble things soooo bad....


----------



## Keebellah

Those marble things were great 
Anthony Hopkins does it


----------



## RT

Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker.
Been looking forward to it, might be my mood, found it a bit lack luster in comparison with other installments.


----------



## Keebellah

Got starship enterprise in the view queue, nog sure when (yet)


----------



## Gr3iz

Penn State at home vs. Rutgers. Should be our game, but no score halfway through the 1st quarter. Slow game!


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it will be Station 19 followed by Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Watched _Jack & Jill_ earlier. Another Thanksgiving flick.


----------



## 2twenty2

🚢 Titanic movie marathon

Titanic 1953
A Night To Remember 1958
Titanic 1997


----------



## Johnny b

Spoiler alert......it sinks.


----------



## Gr3iz

Staying in the Thankgiving-ish movie mode -- _Dutch_.


----------



## Keebellah




----------



## Gr3iz

National Lampoon's _Holiday Reunion_


----------



## valis

Inglorious Basterds


----------



## Keebellah

Last night City of Bones


----------



## Johnny b

DeadPool............


----------



## Keebellah

I started watching Deadpool andctried again with Deadpool 2 but just couldn’t take it
Last night Jack Reacher


----------



## Johnny b

Jack Reacher :up:


----------



## 2twenty2

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## Keebellah

Maybe Red 2


----------



## Gr3iz

_Son in Law_


----------



## Johnny b

CSI Vegas


----------



## Keebellah

Red 2


----------



## 2twenty2

🤹‍♀️The annual Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade🤹‍♂️


----------



## Gr3iz

WKRP in Cincinnati -- Turkeys Away

Probably one of the best lines in sitcomdom -- "As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly!" ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it will probably be Big Sky and La Brea.


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Big Chill_

Later, the quintessential Thanksgiving flick - _Alice's Restaurant _


----------



## Keebellah

Autómata


----------



## Johnny b

Jungle Cruise......


----------



## 2twenty2

American Restoration


----------



## valis

Penn St at Mich St.....blizzard bowl.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ditto.

Tight game or it was until a few seconds ago ... <sigh>

And now another fumble!!! ARRGGGGGHHH!!!


----------



## Keebellah

Started watching Rampage


----------



## mohittomar13

Manikarnika - The Queen Of Jhansi


----------



## Keebellah

Last night: Hancock


----------



## 2twenty2

Have Gun Will Travel


----------



## valis

FP2 at the new Saudi Arabia circuit.....thing is faaaast....


----------



## Johnny b

Struggled through Cosmic Sin.
Don't waste your time. 
A real stinker.


----------



## valis

Never even heard of it but will remember that.


----------



## Johnny b

Lucky you lol.

It's a Bruce Willis sifi film done on the cheap.
More like a collection of out takes from the cutting room that never should have made it to a final.
A disjointed plot that has the feeling of a lot of lost footage.
It wasn't good enough to be called a bad film.

And Willis looked bored.
I did, too.

It Q bombed.


----------



## Johnny b

Black Widow


----------



## 2twenty2

NHL hockey game


----------



## Gr3iz

Laurel & Hardy -- _March of the Wooden Soldiers_


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night it was a movie called Bury the Past. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Gr3iz

_Let it Snow_


----------



## Firehammer

I am watching Within Temptation Elements & Hydra 2014 Blueray, what a show!


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Snow Globe Christmas_


----------



## mohittomar13

Kenny Sebastian stand-up comedy. He is awesome...


----------



## Gr3iz

_All I want for Christmas_

I've got 3 movies with the same title. watching the second one now ...


----------



## kburra

Avatar 2


----------



## valis

Tora! Tora! Tora!


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Christmas Detour_


----------



## eddie5659

Columbo - I have the box set, so last night it was the Pilot 2, the one just before the series came out


----------



## valis

Grindhouse


----------



## 2twenty2

Hockey


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I watched Heartland. I love that series.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Last night I watched Heartland. * I love that series*.


I do too


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> I do too


I hated it when Ty died but we have to get used to changes.


----------



## Spandexer

Titans (Season 3)


----------



## Johnny b

The Protege......:up:


----------



## Johnny b

Wrath of Man......a dark tale of revenge.


----------



## Gr3iz

_Stealing Christmas_


----------



## Johnny b

12 Monkeys ( the series )


----------



## Gr3iz

_Snowglobe_


----------



## mohittomar13

Marriage dance performance (Boys vs Girls). Dance performances are the best part of the entire marriage ceremony. I love it.

Bhangra Dance (B vs G)


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Different Kind of Christmas_


----------



## renegade600

currently between episodes of the anime Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei


----------



## Gr3iz

I didn't understand a word of that, but more power to you! ;-)

Just starting _A Merry Friggin' Christmas_.


----------



## renegade600

Gr3iz said:


> I didn't understand a word of that, but more power to you! ;-)
> 
> Just starting _A Merry Friggin' Christmas_.


I don't understand a word of it either. Fortunately it was subbed

Now watching Hitlers Circle of Evil - first episode on Netflix


----------



## 2twenty2

No Time To Die


----------



## Rodo5438

I'm re-watching The Office again, and again


----------



## Gr3iz

Just finished _Blizzard_.


----------



## Johnny b

Minutes ago, this trailer:






:up:


----------



## Rodo5438

Johnny b said:


> Minutes ago, this trailer:


Wait... what!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Snow_


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Christmas Story_, followed after by _A Christmas Story 2_ (which pales in comparison to the original!).


----------



## Spandexer

> _A Christmas Story_, followed after by _A Christmas Story 2_ (which pales in comparison to the original!).


This is true.
Hola Mark!
Reruns of Big Bang Theory


----------



## Tildy

Aggie Marching Band...fantastic!


----------



## Johnny b

Run All Night :up: ( but violent )


----------



## Gr3iz

_Beyond Christmas_

Hey Spandexer! Merry Christmas bud!


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night it was Christmas Sail. I wasn't impressed though.


----------



## Gr3iz

_One Christmas Eve_. Pretty humorous.


----------



## renegade600

Goblin Slayer - anime


----------



## Gr3iz

_Big Trouble_

Stupid funny! Tim Allen, among others ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

The curse of oak island season 9


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> _Big Trouble_
> 
> Stupid funny! Tim Allen, among others ... ;-)


Based on a Dave Barry book too.....love that guy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Bruce and Lloyd - Out of Control


----------



## lunarlander

Watching this ad for 1 hr: https://www.ispot.tv/ad/ORIC/petsmart-anything-for-pets


----------



## 2twenty2

Hockey @ 6:30pm


----------



## renegade600

World Break: Aria of Curse for a Holy Swordsman - anime


----------



## Johnny b

Central Intelligence......good fun..:up:


----------



## 2twenty2

@TechGuy Hi Mike!

Computer America - TechGuy.Org; News!

Hour one: Mike Cermak Owner/operator of www.TechGuy.org, and perennial Computer America Corrospondent.

Mike Cermak joins Ben to talk all about fixing computers, security flaws, modern tech, and Tesla! I'm sure we'll also be working in some Solar City in there as well. Tune in!


----------



## Johnny b

Beyond the Reach


----------



## eddie5659

Re-watching the series of Taken (not the film).


----------



## 2twenty2

Ozark season 4


----------



## Johnny b

Nobody


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Johnny b

Deadwood The movie.

:up:
A good sequel to the TV series.


----------



## RT

Lake Placid

Really just for the Betty White parts


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Lake Placid
> 
> Really just for the Betty White parts


oh that's a horrible movie. Love it.

Showtime had Grizzly II: The Revenge on couple nights back....good lord that was terrible, even with Clooney and Laura Dern....


----------



## RT

National Treasure
and the sequel.
Entertaining movies (the first more than the second) as long as you keep pushing the "I believe" button.
Like the soundtrack too.


----------



## renegade600

Infinite Stratos - anime


----------



## Johnny b

Trying to follow American Gods but the first 2 episodes seem too scattershot.
Not sure if I'm going to make it to the second disc.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

My girlfriend shown me series of Mandy - This is the sitcom name - It's avaiable on the BBC IPlayer - Was so funny she is over-thinking and acts to ensure thing is allright - Also she been to Mars (almost) - one way ticket but she still think on mars but it's a studio and she deserved a ciggie.


----------



## eddie5659

Johnny b said:


> Trying to follow American Gods but the first 2 episodes seem too scattershot.
> Not sure if I'm going to make it to the second disc.


Let me know how that goes. Have it on my watchlist as well in Amazon, but have many in there and on Netflix.


----------



## Johnny b

eddie5659 said:


> Let me know how that goes. Have it on my watchlist as well in Amazon, but have many in there and on Netflix.


I finished the first season.
The plot became more clear, but still disjointed.....and the sexual content is on the raw, perverted side.

It's a fantasy horror show with disgusting magic.

I've moved on.


----------



## eddie5659

Johnny b said:


> I finished the first season.
> The plot became more clear, but still disjointed.....and the sexual content is on the raw, perverted side.
> 
> It's a fantasy horror show with disgusting magic.
> 
> I've moved on.


Hmm, I may just give it a miss and watch the many others I have in there


----------



## Johnny b

CopShop.


----------



## RT

IFC aired a 48 hour marathon on regular cable 
of Gilligan's Island over the entire weekend, and as I was not feeling well, left it on the whole time..... migrating from bed (no TV) to couch(+TV)....
I really didn't have to think about anything, except those poor people...
marooned with all the stuff that magically appears when ya need to have a costume or build something out of that wasn't there before.

Hey, why don't we all sing the theme song together? 

But can we sing the ending credit song? Same tune, different lyrics, and they never played that, dammit


----------



## valis

Love that show...


----------



## Cookiegal

Hope you feel better soon Randy. 

I've been watching Bonanza. That was my favourite TV show when I was a kid. I loved Little Joe and his beautiful pinto horse Cochise.


----------



## lunarlander

Heineken's commercials on YouTube


----------



## valis

Zombieland 2


----------



## eddie5659

Homeland - Series 1. Will be watching all, as I stopped watching years ago after Season 3 and curious now. So, starting from scratch as its on Netflix


----------



## Gr3iz

After everyone else left the Zoom conference yesterday afternoon, Allan (@managed) and I stuck around and were talking about many different things, one of which inspired me to re-watch:
_Monty Python and the Holy Grail._


----------



## valis

There are those who call me.....Tim?


----------



## Gr3iz

The enchanter ... ;-)

About to watch CMT: a show called Skyville Live. They've got Gregg Allman and Taj Mahal on there tonight. Should make for some good blues!


----------



## managed

'Monty Python and the Holy Grail' is one of my favourite films.

I also like watching reactions to it on YouTube, usually the reactor(s) are totally baffled at first but then they get into the humour.


----------



## RT

managed said:


> usually the reactor(s) are totally baffled at first but then they get into the humour.


Yeah, I watched a documentary about the Pythons and some celebrity was telling his kids "If you don't like this I'll cut you from my will, disown you and never want to speak to you or see you again!" 

He stopped short of saying he'd sell them for medical experiments. 

So Tim The Enchanter @valis may be interested in the other documentary I watched called Never Surrender: A Galaxy Quest Documentary.
(That title's how I knew it was, in fact, a documentary.  )
All about how it came to be, nearly didn't happen at all, casting to perfection, etc....


----------



## managed

I like Galaxy Quest too, it works as a comedy and as an SF film, not an easy thing to pull off.


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Yeah, I watched a documentary about the Pythons and some celebrity was telling his kids "If you don't like this I'll cut you from my will, disown you and never want to speak to you or see you again!"
> 
> He stopped short of saying he'd sell them for medical experiments.
> 
> So Tim The Enchanter @valis may be interested in the other documentary I watched called Never Surrender: A Galaxy Quest Documentary.
> (That title's how I knew it was, in fact, a documentary. )
> All about how it came to be, nearly didn't happen at all, casting to perfection, etc....


May have to check that out!


----------



## Gr3iz

Busch Clash at a 1/4 mile temp track in LA Coliseum. Borderline stupid ...


----------



## valis

No borderline about it...do like short track though...


----------



## Gr3iz

I love a good short track, too! Bristol, Martinsville, the old Rockingham and North Wilkesboro tracks, all have/had some great racing! I don't know that I can call today's Main Feature (I missed most of the prelims due to power and internet outages) good. Almost boring! For a short track, most of the attrition came from mechanical issues, rather than the contact you'd expect at this type of venue. Hardly any hurt feelings ...

At least for the "halftime entertainment", I had one benefit the attendees did not. I had a mute button! ;-)


----------



## lunarlander

Coca Cola commercials:


----------



## eddie5659

Homeland - Season 2


----------



## Johnny b

Season 1 Stan Lee's Lucky Man :up:


----------



## 2twenty2

Reacher season 1


----------



## valis

Any good? Loved the book series; The Enemy is about as good an espionage novel as any out there IMO.


----------



## valis

Channel surfing and came across Serenity. Great flick.


----------



## Johnny b

Ray Donovan .....4th disc of 6th season.


----------



## valis

Never got into that one. Tried, never happened


----------



## Gr3iz

Just finished watching _Frankenfish_. A couple of laugh out loud moments, but basically a waste of :80 ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Any good? Loved the book series; The Enemy is about as good an espionage novel as any out there IMO.


Don't know if you are referring to my post or Johnny B's post.

If mine (Reacher). I judge a movie/tv series by if I get bored or not while watching. I didn't get bored so I would have to say its good. Is it as good as the book series? I don't know as I never read them.


----------



## valis

Got it...I'm more a book person...enjoyed the 2 films, even though Cruise is 5'6" in heels and the fictional Reacher is 6'5"...Cruise still played it good.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Got it...I'm more a book person...enjoyed the 2 films, even though Cruise is 5'6" in heels and the fictional Reacher is 6'5"...Cruise still played it good.


The actor Alan Richson in the Reacher tv series is 6'2" and muscular and not a wimpy 5'6"

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9288030/

'Jack Reacher' author praises recasting Tom Cruise for a taller actor
https://nypost.com/2022/02/07/jack-...se-recasting-to-a-taller-actor-for-tv-series/


----------



## 2twenty2

Tonight......................................

Probably the Super Bowl 🏈 or as some say ( Stupor Bowl or Stupid Bowl 😀 )


----------



## Gr3iz

_National Lampoon's **** Erectus_ aka _Stoned Age_


----------



## 2twenty2

Mostly the news the past few weeks on the protesters in Ottawa, Windsor and across the country that all started with the freedom convoy. 🚔 🚚 🚛 🚜 🚐 🚛 🚚 🚙 🚗


----------



## Johnny b

Another trailer for the up coming new Dr. Strange movie:

Looks like a wild ride :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm still watching Christmas movies I recorded. I'm not really a movie person and only watch them when I have nothing else to watch like now during the Olympics. Last night it was "My Christmas Family Tree" and it was really good.


----------



## Tildy

Last night I watched Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy ... great old fashioned spy stuff...saw it years ago but like watching it anew


----------



## Johnny b

Big Game


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> ...when I have nothing else to watch like now during the Olympics.


Lol...watching the Olympics....love them especially the Winter.

Btw...US v Canada for the gold in womens hockey...


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> Lol...watching the Olympics....love them especially the Winter.


It's just too much saturation, nothing but sports 24/7 for two weeks and of course no new regular shows during that time period. 

Oh and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Johnny b

Hi Tim.....Happy Birthday :up:


----------



## valis

Thanks to both of you.

And again...24 hour sports is very far from a 'problem'.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> 24 hour sports is very far from a 'problem'


Watch it or I'll take back my Happy birthday wishes. 😡 🤪😜🤣😊


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Watch it or I'll take back my Happy birthday wishes. 😡 🤪😜🤣😊


LOL!


----------



## Johnny b

Numbers Station


----------



## sportzriter13

Airline (A&E reality show early 2000's). 
Hubby started watching it and it's the predecessor to modern "Karen" videos. Hehe


----------



## Johnny b

Behind Enemy Lines ( 2001 )


----------



## eddie5659

Johnny b said:


> Behind Enemy Lines ( 2001 )


Good film :up:


----------



## dotty999

Good Morning Britain with our latest news and views


----------



## 2twenty2

morning news for me too, cbc national


----------



## RT

Reruns of Jeremy Wade's River Monsters.
Lordy I haven't been fishing in so long I'm about to fish all over myself


----------



## Johnny b

The Siege


----------



## eddie5659

Solo's - The first episode I didn't like, but watched the 2nd last night and it was good. Only a mini-series, 1 a night to stretch it out


----------



## Johnny b

Wild Card


----------



## 2twenty2

CBC National. Police action imminent against the freedom convoy protesters in Ottawa. 2 protest organizers arrested. 100 police checkpoints in and around the protest area.

Streaming on CBC Gem

8:15am > Arrests of protesters have started and so far, peacefully.

Ottawa area* OPP, EMS, MTO and Fire*https://www.broadcastify.com/webPlayer/8490


----------



## dotty999

Judge Judy

We have gale force winds in the UK, scary stuff!


----------



## eddie5659

Yep, I'm in the North of England, and just as I went out with the dog, literally 30 seconds later, a huge tile (stone type) rattled across the roof, and slammed down a few feet from where I was stood. It was a bit of a scare.


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished Running Man.


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Just finished Running Man.


Yeah, well in a similar venue, I just watched something about a bus that had to maintain a certain _speed _and there was a bomb that would explode if the bus didn't have some _speed_.
I think it was called "The Bus That Couldn;t Slow Down,"

Or sommat like that


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Yeah, well in a similar venue, I just watched something about a bus that had to maintain a certain _speed _and there was a bomb that would explode if the bus didn't have some _speed_.
> I think it was called "The Bus That Couldn;t Slow Down,"
> 
> Or sommat like that


Isnt that from the Simpsons?


----------



## valis

Yup lol...https://youtu.be/DIrIvKKT_nk


----------



## 2twenty2

Another day of CBCNN coverage of the freedom convoy protest in Ottawa.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Isnt that from the Simpsons?


Indeed it is, poorly misquoted I think...

ans now I'm looking for one of those thing you use to...
dig food...
a Spoon that's it!

And there was the Matrix and realized there was no spoon,,, _>sigh<_...


----------



## valis

For grins, google 'my spoon is too big'....Nate and I still quote that...


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I watched Murder on Maple Drive and thought it was very good.


----------



## 2twenty2

Daytona 500 NASCAR 🚘🚘

Daytona International Speedway 
Daytona Beach, Florida - 200 laps / 500 miles 🏁


----------



## Gr3iz

Right there with you, pal. Just saw a mini "Big One". I guess it was a "Little One" ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Ditto for me.


----------



## Gr3iz

We need to get knuck (@2twenty2) to join us on Tuesday so we can talk about it and confuse Mike! ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished Knives Out


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Just finished Knives Out



The Boy luvs that flick 

Just watched the original Predator followed by Predators.


----------



## eddie5659

The Invisible Man (the new one directed by Leigh Whannell)

Great film


----------



## Johnny b

Last Days on Mars


----------



## eddie5659

School of Chocolate


----------



## Johnny b

****** +


----------



## Johnny b

Kingsman The Secret Service :up:


----------



## 2twenty2

Right now >

Firestone Grand Prix of
St. Petersburg 🏎 🏎
Sunday, Feb 27
12:00 PM - 2:30 PM ET
NTT INDYCAR SERIES - Race 🏁



Later today..............................


NASCAR Sunday, Feb. 27 3:30 PM ET

Wise Power 400 🚘🚘

Auto Club Speedway
Fontana, California- 200 laps / 400 miles 🏁


----------



## Gr3iz

California Cup race. Lots of attrition ...


----------



## eddie5659

Inventing Anna


----------



## 2twenty2

The morning news


----------



## RT

Spent the weekend revisiting the _Firefly_ series, followed by the movie _Serenity_.


But when I switched back to regular cable, guess what was airing?
...
_Serenity. _
Couldn't help but watch it again


----------



## Johnny b

Just started on the series Stargate Universe.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hockey game


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Just started on the series Stargate Universe.



I like some of the Stargate stuff.. there's been several variations and spins though.


----------



## valis

Moto Gosh Darn GP!


----------



## eddie5659

Serpent and the Rainbow (great film)


----------



## valis

Ford v Ferrari

Love this flick. Not as good as Rush or Grand Prix but it ranks up there...


----------



## Firehammer

I have got my hands on a 42GB Bluray version of S&M2, so I am watching that in a minute, it is an epic performance.


----------



## Firehammer

Cookiegal said:


> Later on it will be Criminal Minds.


Criminal Minds is the best!


----------



## Cookiegal

Firehammer said:


> Criminal Minds is the best!


Yeah, was the best. I was so disappointed when they cancelled it.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today on 2 📺📺.......... NHL hockey game on one📺 / NASCAR race on the other📺

NHL hockey game 🥅🏒

Toronto Maple Leafs 🍁 and Buffalo Sabres ⚔
Heritage Classic @ Tim Horton's Field Hamilton, Ontario 🇨🇦 🇺🇸

Sunday, March 13 4:00 PM ET

*AND*

Sunday, Mar. 13 3:30 PM ET

Ruoff Mortgage 500 🚘🚘

Phoenix Raceway
Avondale, Arizona- 312 laps / 312 miles 🏁


----------



## dotty999

Judge Judy


----------



## Tildy

Interesting series on post war Germany....

Line of Separation


----------



## Gr3iz

Like knuck, the Cup race is on!


----------



## RT

The Bone Collector


----------



## 2twenty2

In a few hours........................

Sunday, Mar. 20 3:00 PM ET

Folds of Honor QuikTrip 500 🚘 🚘

Atlanta Motor Speedway
Hampton, Georgia- 325 laps / 500 miles 🏁


----------



## 2twenty2

AND

Sunday, Mar 20 12:30 PM - 3:00 PM ET
INDYCAR - Race

XPEL 375 🏎 🏎 🏎

Texas Motor Speedway 
248 LAPS | 600 Kilometres 🏁


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished:
Cold Pursuit........



Really good dark humor:      
( and some gratuitous violence  )


----------



## 2twenty2

🥅 🏒 TSN Trade Centre (NHL) 8am - 5pm


----------



## valis

Kong: Skull Island


----------



## valis

The Fugitive (Harrison Ford version)


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................


Sunday, Mar. 27 3:30 PM ET
EchoPark Automotive Grand Prix 🚘

Circuit of The Americas
Austin, Texas- 68 laps / 231.88 miles 🏁
(3.4 mile road course)


----------



## valis

F1 Saudi Arabia GP


----------



## 2twenty2

🎭 Later today > Oscars

Play along Oscar Ballot > http://assets.cdn.watchdisneyfe.com/delta/assets/oscars/Oscars_Ballot_2022.pdf

Sean Penn threatens to destroy Oscars if Zelensky isn't given platform
https://torontosun.com/entertainmen...estroy-oscars-if-zelensky-isnt-given-platform


----------



## Gr3iz

Cup race at COTA. Ho-hum ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Cup race at COTA. Ho-hum ...


Yep, snooze fest


----------



## valis

Bohemian Rhapsody


Anybody who says Freddie isnt the greatest showman in history can go suck an egg.


----------



## eddie5659

Last night it was Walking Out (film). Pretty good, starts off a bit slow, but you get a good backstory for the father.


----------



## Johnny b

Venom........about the 3rd time


----------



## renegade600

anime - She Professed Herself Pupil of the Wise Man


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody
> 
> Anybody who says Freddie isnt the greatest showman in history can go suck an egg.


Great classic song for sure, good movie.... and now I'm checking the date on my eggs...
in case I need to suck one....
🎵


----------



## Tildy

Vienna Blood Series 2

great shots of Vienna!


----------



## valis

90210 police officer


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Great classic song for sure, good movie.... and now I'm checking the date on my eggs...
> in case I need to suck one....
> 🎵


Only thing about the flick that bugged me was the blue eyes....surprised they did that.

But man....Malek freaking nailed it. Currently Le Twits fave flick.


----------



## valis

Die Hard marathon.


Really sucks about Bruce. One of my favorite actors.


----------



## valis

Not a hoops fan but got Duke-UNC on....Coach K's farewell tour and I am straight up rooting for Duke.


----------



## 2twenty2

Might watch race but I don't care too much for the short tracks. Richmond Raceway is only .75mi long

Sunday, Apr. 3 3:30 PM ET
Toyota Owners 400 🚘 🚘

Richmond Raceway
Richmond, Virginia- 400 laps / 300 miles 🏁


----------



## valis

Event Horizon


----------



## Gr3iz

Watched the cup race. I do like short tracks, but this one was rather tame.

Boy do I miss Earnhardt Sr.! <sigh>


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Watched the cup race. I do like short tracks, but this one was rather tame.
> 
> Boy do I miss Earnhardt Sr.! <sigh>


I enjoy short tracks as well. Think Darlington is next and I will watch that fo sho. Unless open wheel is on somewhere.


----------



## Gr3iz

Actually, Tim, Martinsville is next, another short track. Then Bristol, in mud! Gggrrr!!! Good way to ruin a great track!

I do enjoy the Lady in Black, too, though! ;-)


----------



## valis

Yeah Ill skip the dirt track...its a publicity stunt at best


----------



## eddie5659

Just finished 'True Story' on Netflix. Its a great limited season (ie just the one), and I thought Wesley Snipes was good in it. We're so used to his action films where he's jumping all over the place. In this one, he's acting his age, so to speak


----------



## valis

90210 police officer 2


----------



## Cookiegal

Still watching Bonanza every day. 

Odd fun fact, in real life Lorne Greene (Ben) born in 1915 was only 13 years older than his first and second sons, Dan Blocker (Hoss) and Pernell Roberts (Adam) who were both born the same year 1928. Looks like Ben got an early start. 

If Lorne were alive today he would be 107.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Still watching Bonanza every day.
> 
> Odd fun fact, in real life Lorne Greene (Ben) born in 1915 was only 13 years older than his first and second sons, Dan Blocker (Hoss) and Pernell Roberts (Adam) who were both born the same year 1928. Looks like Ben got an early start.
> 
> If Lorne were alive today he would be 107.


Bonanza one of my favourites. I have up to season 4 on DVD


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Bonanza one of my favourites


Me too. Usually when I watch old shows I find I'm disappointed and wonder how I liked it back then but this one I'm really getting back into and can't wait to watch it during the evening.


----------



## Drabdr

Cookiegal said:


> Me too. Usually when I watch old shows I find I'm disappointed and wonder how I liked it back then but this one I'm really getting back into and can't wait to watch it during the evening.


I always liked that show. It was a good western.

I kind of like The Rifleman. It's just weird... , one episode Mark is like 14, and the next one he's like 6.


----------



## Drabdr

Watching Castle, Season 5 for the third time.


----------



## valis

Drabdr said:


> I always liked that show. It was a good western.
> 
> I kind of like The Rifleman. It's just weird... , one episode Mark is like 14, and the next one he's like 6.


Dads all-time favorite show...


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> Dads all-time favorite show...


Chuck Conners was like a baseball player I believe.

Add: I looked it up. Pretty cool!!



> He is one of only 13 athletes in the history of American professional sports to have played in both Major League Baseball (Brooklyn Dodgers 1949, Chicago Cubs, 1951) and the National Basketball Association (Boston Celtics 1946-48).


----------



## Cookiegal

Drabdr said:


> I kind of like The Rifleman.


I liked that one too. I also liked the Wild Wild West with Robert Conrad.


----------



## valis

Drabdr said:


> Chuck Conners was like a baseball player I believe.
> 
> Add: I looked it up. Pretty cool!!


Yup....why dad liked him. He (dad) played semi pro...


----------



## RT

When I had expanded cable used to watch Have Gun-Will Travel (Palladin) from the good ol' days...

Anyone remember Bat Masterson?

And of course there was Gunsmoke


----------



## valis

Grew up reading about Bat...he was my cowboy hero...


----------



## RT

Well, since we're sort of in the Way Back Machine on old westerns...
don't forget one of the classics, that introduced Clint Eastwood to the world...
as evidence the cowboy creed still meant something, even to the Blues Brothers:

Rawhide

Dang! What a tough guy name to go by as Rowdy Yates!  show, loved it.

Now I feel we should all gather by the fire by the chuck wagon, eat some beans, sop up the juice with some stale hard tack type bread and give tribute to another western that most folks know, even in these days of modern times 
Blazing Saddles


----------



## valis

Launch of Axiom, first privateer flight to the ISS.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hardcore Pawn


----------



## 2twenty2

Microsoft Windows 95 Launch with Bill Gates & Jay Leno (1995)


----------



## Johnny b

Tin Man part 1


----------



## valis

F1 quali in Australia


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished The Foreigner :up:


----------



## valis

F1 Aussie GP


----------



## 2twenty2

10:30am-12:30pm

Aussie GP 🏎


----------



## 2twenty2

1:30pm
⚾ MLB - Toronto Blue Jays / Texas Rangers


7:00pm
🏀 NBA - Toronto Raptors / New York Knicks


----------



## valis

MotoGP at COTA


----------



## Johnny b

Stuber......:up:


----------



## valis

Heard good things, have yet to see it.


----------



## 2twenty2

🥅 NHL hockey game 🏒

Toronto - Buffalo

7:00pm


----------



## casiasser

The great Drama-Series Homeland, it is the third time I am watching it


----------



## 2twenty2

🥅 NHL hockey game 🏒

Toronto - Washington

7:00pm


----------



## 2twenty2

🥅 NHL hockey game 🏒

Toronto - Ottawa

7:00pm

and on the other tv

🏀 NBA

Toronto - Philadelphia

6:30pm


----------



## 2twenty2

🥅 NHL Hockey Game 🏒

Toronto - New York Islanders

7:30pm


----------



## dotty999

Gogglebox


----------



## Gr3iz

Watched _The Blues Brothers_ this afternoon. Now watching_ The Harlem Globetrotters on Gilligan's Island_. ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Coronation Street


----------



## 2twenty2

🥅NHL Hockey Game🏒

Leafs vs Lightning

8:00pm


----------



## dotty999

Good Morning Britain


----------



## 2twenty2

BTT


----------



## valis

Minions

Oddly enough, Bullock's highest grossing movie. Sorta surprised me.


----------



## dotty999

Law and Order


----------



## 2twenty2

🏉 World rugby sevens series

Then at 7:00pm
🥅 NHL Hockey 🏒
Toronto vs Florida


----------



## RT

Got a big box of DVDs from the Boy... most of which I put back in the box...
but thought I'd look into the Fringe series...with John Noble.

You know, the guy that hosted Dark Matters: Twisted But True....with his deepy creepy voice.
Played the character of Denethor of Gondor in The Lord of the Rings...Father, thought his son was dead, funeral pyre, went nuts when he saw son was burning alive, ran off the parapet to his death...

Right...now I would prefer something like the cartoons of of the Golden Age, or perhaps the Three Stooges


----------



## dotty999

Eggheads quiz show


----------



## 2twenty2

Sunday, Apr. 24 3:00 PM ET

GEICO 500
Talladega Superspeedway🚘 🚘

Talladega, Alabama- 188 laps / 500 miles🏁


----------



## valis

F1 at Imola, track that took Senna. Plus....its a wet race.


----------



## 2twenty2

Just catching the last hour of the F1 race 🏎 (because of video problems) 😞


----------



## 2twenty2

🥅 NHL hockey game 🏒
7:00pm

Toronto vs Washington


----------



## dotty999

CBS Justice


----------



## Gr3iz

NASCAR Cup race at Talladega. Not quite the wreckfest one would expect, *yet* ...


----------



## valis

Portuguese MotoGP.


----------



## Cookiegal

I would love to see the tribute to Guy Lafleur before the Boston at Montreal game but no local networks are broadcasting it. I don't have specialty sports channels.


----------



## valis

Cannot believe it is not being broadcast. That is a travesty.


----------



## valis

Him and Bossy in the same week...ooof.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> Cannot believe it is not being broadcast. That is a travesty.


Yeah, of all nights especially.


----------



## 2twenty2

🥅 NHL Hockey Game 🏒

Toronto vs Detroit

7:00pm


----------



## 2twenty2

@Cookiegal



Cookiegal said:


> I would love to see the tribute to Guy Lafleur before the Boston at Montreal game but no local networks are broadcasting it. I don't have specialty sports channels.


Karen you can see it here:
https://www.nhl.com/canadiens/fans/in-memory-of-guy-lafleur


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Karen you can see it here:


Thanks. I was just going to search to see if I could find it somewhere. It was beautiful.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Thanks. I was just going to search to see if I could find it somewhere. *It was beautiful.*


Yes it was.

You're welcome


----------



## dotty999

Law and order UK


----------



## Izme

The Batman om Amazon Prime


----------



## valis

Any good? Heard mixed reviews...


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Any good? Heard mixed reviews...


 It was very good!

Terrific production design and excellent score. love the new bat mobile; A relatively unknown actor Barry Keoghan did a good job as the joker. Robert Patterson formerly of the Twilight series pulls off and excellent Batman, all around a good movie in my opinion


----------



## Blackmirror

As I’m in bed again I’m watching my bank account dwindling due to internet shopping.now do I really need a bat plant 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Izme

Blackmirror said:


> As I'm in bed again I'm watching my bank account dwindling due to internet shopping.now do I really need a bat plant 🤣🤣🤣🤣


  Don't get me started on my addiction to shopping online


----------



## dotty999

Good Morning Britain


----------



## 2twenty2

CTV Your Morning


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> CTV Your Morning


Same here, every morning while I have my breakfast and coffee.


----------



## dotty999

New Teen First Dates


----------



## 2twenty2

7:00pm
NHL Hockey
Toronto vs Boston


----------



## dotty999

Good Morning Britain


----------



## 2twenty2

CBCNN Live


----------



## dotty999

Gogglebox


----------



## Gr3iz

*The Great American Fourth Of July and Other Disasters (1982) Jean Shepherd movie*

For those of you who don't know him, he's the guy that brought you _A Christmas Story_ ("You'll shoot your eye out!"). Jean was the narrator of that, and this, movie. A great storyteller! He used to have a daily radio show back in the 60's and 70's in the NYC area.


----------



## dotty999

Judge Judy


----------



## Tildy

Yesterday I binge watched Beecham House, a marvellous UK production with a most unsatisfactory ending...hate that!!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Sunday, May 1 3:00 PM ET








DuraMAX Drydene 400

Dover Motor Speedway
Dover, Delaware- 400 laps / 400 miles 🏁


----------



## 2twenty2

Stopped watching the NASCAR race because of rain delay

Going to watch Ozark season 4 part 2


----------



## Gr3iz

Watching the rain-delayed Cup race @ Dover, MD.


----------



## dotty999

Good Morning Britain


----------



## 2twenty2

Finished watching Ozark season 4 part 2 episodes 8-14


----------



## RT

Better Call Saul,
a must if ever 'o' ever you were a Breaking Bad fan 
Final season, though....
end of days, and all that.


----------



## valis

Stanley Cup playoffs. My Avs came to play tell you what.


----------



## valis

Andromeda Strain

The 1971 version of course.


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished first season of Condor.

imo, excellent! :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

_Ollie Hopnoodle's Haven of Bliss_. If you like _A Christmas Story_, you'll like this, too! Same guy wrote and narrates it, Jean Shepherd.


----------



## valis

F1 GP of Miami quali


----------



## 2twenty2

Sunday, May 8 3:30 PM ET
Goodyear 400 🚘🚘

Darlington Raceway
Darlington, South Carolina- 293 laps / 400.2 miles 🏁


----------



## valis

F1 GP of Miami


----------



## Johnny b

Just saw the trailer for season 4 Westworld.


----------



## 2twenty2

Sunday, May 15 3:00 PM ET

AdventHealth 400 🚘🚘

Kansas Speedway
Kansas City, Kansas- 267 laps / 400 miles 🏁


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I watched The Wedding Veil and tonight I'll watch The wedding Veil Legacy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just finished watching the Cup race in Kansas. It was OK ...


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Last night I watched The Wedding Veil and tonight I'll watch The wedding Veil Legacy.


I think that's a Hallmark Channel movie trilogy...
normally don't watch that kinda stuff, but confess I did rather like "The Good Witch" flicks on that channel there


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I think that's a Hallmark Channel movie trilogy...


Yes you're right about that. I watch it mainly for the actress Lacey Chabert who is wonderful. I ended up not watching The Wedding Veil Legacy so I'll have it for another time and I don't have the third one in the triology recorded.


----------



## Johnny b

The HBO series Watchmen.

Caution: I just finished the second disk.
After the episodes ended, I ejected the disc, but the credits went immediately into 'special features' but with no sound. That's right, after I ejected the disc.

This means in my case, the disc is saving 'things' back to ram.
( My OS boots from a USB flash drive with a write switch, thus there is no hard drive )

I'm not comfortable with this from a security pov and thought I should comment.


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> That's right, after I ejected the disc.


 Yes it does sound like a "buffering" issue, but hopefully not a paranormal one...

Just hoping you get it sorted.


----------



## Johnny b

Not a problem for me, RT.
My Linux setup won't save anything to the flash drive by design, unless I intentionally order it.


----------



## valis

F1 quali, Spanish GP.


----------



## valis

F1 Spanish GP


----------



## Gr3iz

Cup All-Star race in Texas -- Mostly hype and gimmicks ...


----------



## Encrypter

Just restarted Midsummer Murders. Timeless


----------



## Gr3iz

Tim would probably like this one, Rick Nielson of Cheap Trick in an interview by Joe Bonamassa ;;;


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Tim would probably like this one, Rick Nielson of Cheap Trick in an interview by Joe Bonamassa ;;;


Oh yeah...gonna check that out tonight.

I will go to my grave saying Cheap Trick is one of, if not THE, most under-rock band out there.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's lengthy, about an hour. 

This is a series he does. He has interviewed many artists, writers, etc. in the music business. He airs it from one of his places. I think he lives in LA, but has places in NYC (Nerdville Gotham) and in Nashville, both museums, of sorts, of his guitars, amps and other memorabilia ...


----------



## valis

The Transporter

One of my many guilty cinematic pleasures. Lord knows it aint good but dang if it isnt fun.


----------



## Tildy

Binge watched rerun of The Bay on PBS.. UK crime series


----------



## valis

Another of the 'dirty little secret' movies...

Spy Kids


----------



## valis

Watched Avs beat the Blues with 6 ticks left....made my night...


----------



## 2twenty2

Sunday, May 29, 11:00 AM.

Indy 500 🏎 🏎

Indianapolis Speedway
Thirty-three drivers. 200 laps. 500 miles🏁

**************************************************************

Sunday, May 29 6:00 PM ET

Coca-Cola 600 🚘🚘

Charlotte Motor Speedway 
Concord, North Carolina- 400 laps / 600 miles🏁


----------



## RT

The original, 1951, 
The Day the Earth Stood Still.

Micheal Rennie was really tall guy  
Recognized as an "A" sci-fi film, not a "B" as was common in the '50s.


----------



## Johnny b

Just finished The Great Raid.


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night it was Heartland Docs, DVM and Bonanza.


----------



## valis

Monaco GP


----------



## Gr3iz

The Who, live on the Isle of Wight in '70. Keith Moon, as expected, was an animal! I love watching Entwistle. He's like the straight man of the group! ;-) Daltrey's voice has always been fantastic!


----------



## ekim68

My Grandson took us to see the new Top Gun movie today and it was fun...


----------



## RT

I wondered if that was worth the hype 
The important thing is you went out with your Grand kid and company


----------



## 2twenty2

Sunday, June 5 3:30 PM ET

Enjoy Illinois 300 🚘 🚘

World Wide Technology Raceway
Madison, Illinois- 240 laps / 300 miles 🏁


----------



## valis

French Open, mens final.


----------



## Gr3iz

Right there with ya, knuck! Watching the Cup race ....


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Right there with ya, knuck! Watching the Cup race ....


----------



## valis

MotoGP


----------



## Gr3iz

I've been watching, off and on, a Canadian sitcom called _Corner Gas_. Quirky, but humorous. I like it! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> I've been watching, off and on, a Canadian sitcom called _Corner Gas_


I loved that show and was sad when it ended.


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> I've been watching, off and on, a Canadian sitcom called _Corner Gas_. Quirky, but humorous. I like it! ;-)


Great show. Funny and quirky. Got the complete series on DVD. Trying to find the animated Corner Gas.


----------



## valis

F1 Azerbaijan GP quali.


----------



## valis

24 Hours of LeMans....good weekend.


----------



## valis

I sooo love this race...seeing the sun rise there and pitch black here....it is the little things I guess.


----------



## valis

F1 Baku GP


----------



## Gr3iz

Cup race at Sears Point, Sonoma ...


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Cup race at Sears Point, Sonoma ...


Ditto.


----------



## Johnny b

The Contractor


----------



## Johnny b

Season 1 Disc 1
The Umbrella Academy


----------



## valis

Uncle Buck


----------



## valis

F1 at Montreal


----------



## valis

One of 2 days annually I take for 'me' time. US Open (golf) is always Fathers Day and i do love me some golf. But the F1 race is the icing on the cake. Watching that, big lunch, then an old man nap in a recliner.


----------



## Johnny b

Jack Irish season 2


----------



## Cookiegal

Star Trek and Bonanza.


----------



## valis

Gotta ask for Mikey...which Star Trek? I assume the original?


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> I assume the original?


Nothing but, it's the only series I liked. 

It was the first episode of a two-parter called The Menagerie where Spock goes behind Kirk's back to take over the Enterprise and go to a forbidden planet. He abducts former Captain Pike who is disabled and brings him along.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Nothing but, it's the only series I liked.
> 
> It was the first episode of a two-parter called The Menagerie where Spock goes behind Kirk's back to take over the Enterprise and go to a forbidden planet. He abducts former Captain Pike who is disabled and brings him along.


Ya know, I remember that one....love the originals....also love The Next Generation...besides that, nada.

Well, Khan, of course.


----------



## Cookiegal

I only like Captain Kirk and I prefer the episodes that have Chekov in them because I liked him as well. I also like Doctor McCoy, Scotty and Spock but those two were my favourites.


----------



## Gr3iz

Watching it rain in Nashville. Catching a few laps of Cup racing here and there ... <sigh>


----------



## RT

Been watching the newer version of Battlestar Galactica ( Edward James Olmos, not Lorne Greene - sorry Cookiegal  )
Though I do prefer the theme from the '70s version...and they throw that in there as background music in the newer version at times.
Premise is the same, but a darker more complex vision of the survival of humanity.
I tend to think this was a show that was, perhaps, under appreciated in its time.
If you invest in it at all, you'll find, now and then, they know the value of a "cliff hanger" to make you want to see what happens next


----------



## Cookiegal

I never even knew Lorne Greene was in that as I never watched that series.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I never even knew Lorne Greene was in that as I never watched that series.


Which makes sense if you've never watched it 

It was what Lorne Greene did after Bonanza, after some short crime series things. His come-back role if you will.
Still sorta typecast as the wise patriarch figure


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Which makes sense if you've never watched it


I thought so too!


----------



## valis

Stir Crazy


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night was retro, Star Trek (Shore Leave episode) and Bonanza. I'm reliving my childhood!


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I watched _The Gods Must Be Crazy._ I still get a kick, and several chuckles, out of that flick!


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I watched Courage of Lassie. It was an old movie with Elizabeth Taylor as a young girl. I thought it was about Lassie but her Collie was named Bill. It was a good movie though. I think the title meant to say this dog had the courage of Lassie.

Edit: It seems it was the dog named Pal who played the original Lassie that was in this movie. Odd choice of name though.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just started _You Might Be the Killer_. Supposed to be a summer camp slasher flick with a humorous bent.


----------



## Johnny b

Bad Times at the El Royale


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Bad Times at the El Royale


Tried it a few months back, could not get into it. Oddly enough, same with Knives Out.

Son likes both of them and thinks I am a fool for flipping to Indiana Jones lol.


----------



## valis

Watchmen


----------



## Gr3iz

NASCAR Cup race at Atlanta ...


----------



## dotty999

Documentary, Ambulance code red


----------



## valis

Open Championship.

Does NOT get better than this. Course is some 400 years old. To win the Open there is always historic.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cup race at the Magic Mile in Louden, NH.


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Cup race at the Magic Mile in Louden, NH.


Ditto. Isnt that one of the tracks youve been to?


----------



## Gr3iz

Actually, no. I lived in NH until the year before they started running there. I'd've liked to have gone. Maybe one year. Still have a friend about 2 hours south ...


----------



## dotty999

Night Coppers


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> Night Coppers


Dotty you ought to see what's airing here on BBC America - UK PD 
Prolly old news for you 

SYFY Fridays has binged Warehouse 13, a show I saw a few episodes of back when it aired...
it reminds me of The Librarians mixed in with a touch of X Files...maybe stealing plots from a few other shows...can't quite put my finger on...
As with everything TV, some episodes are better than others, but I'm surprised at I'm liking most of it.

Might have something to do with bottle of cough syrup i drank earlier, while driving that cab, and testing coeds for their ESP abilities


----------



## valis

Was feeling frazzled, took friday off and slept 20 out of 24 hours. Woke up, still not quite correct between the ears, ran off a movie marathon starting at 3 am...

Beverly Hills Ninja
Naked Gun 33/3
Mission Impossible 3,4 and 5.

Good day all told. Time for a nap.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hope you feel better soon Tim.


----------



## dotty999

Criminal Minds just started


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Hope you feel better soon Tim.


I do. I call it the 'sanity check that doesnt relate to servers' time. I tend to go 60-70 hours a week and every now and again my body just says 'sleep time'.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> I do.


Glad to hear that.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Was feeling frazzled, took friday off and slept 20 out of 24 hours. Woke up, still not quite correct between the ears, ran off a movie marathon starting at 3 am...


If there anything more comforting to that list, I would add Galaxy Quest 
Always makes me feel better when I feel down


----------



## Gr3iz

NASCAR Cup race at Pocono. I've been to this track at least a half dozen times for races, going back to the late 80's.


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> NASCAR Cup race at Pocono. I've been to this track at least a half dozen times for races, going back to the late 80's.


Was flipping between that and Indy car...man, turn 3 at Pocono was rough on the the new tires eh?


----------



## Gr3iz

So it would seem! Even in practice and qualifying!


----------



## MisterEd51

Since there is a break on Paramount+ for new episodes for the current Star Trek series I decided to go back and watch the almost 100 episodes of Star Trek: Enterprise. Even though I have been following Star Trek for 50 years I somehow missed that series when it aired.


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> So it would seem! Even in practice and qualifying!


Looks like Hamlin got DQ'd....


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!! I hadn't seen that! You just made my day! ;-) Not that I care for Elliott, but Like Hamlin and the Shrub (little Busch) even less! ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> LOL!! I hadn't seen that! You just made my day! ;-) Not that I care for Elliott, but Like Hamlin and the Shrub (little Busch) even less! ;-)


Shrub...lol...first Ive heard that....


----------



## RT

Well there was this Star Trek TNG episode that came on...
"Time's Arrow" (parts one and two...) I couldn't resist.
Past bedtime, it's one of the top ten episodes of the series IMHO...
Uh, being a two parter, then maybe in the top eight 

Jerry Hardin as squeaky voiced Samuel Clemens (AKA "Deep Throat" from the X Files)
I like the time travel stuff


----------



## valis

Constantine


----------



## Cookiegal

For sure it will be an episode of Bonanza tonight.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> For sure it will be an episode of Bonanza tonight.


Then make sure Hop Sing knows how to make that microwave popcorn, with extra buttery goodness


----------



## Cookiegal

Will do RT.


----------



## dotty999

Who wants to be a millionaire


----------



## valis

Hobbs and Shaw. Oddly enough, not TOO bad.


----------



## Gr3iz

_God Bless America_, a strange, kinda funny-ish flick ... ;-)
Written & directed by Bobcat Goldthwait, so make of that what you will ... ;-)



valis said:


> Shrub...lol...first Ive heard that....


If I'm not sure, but I think I heard his brother call him that the first time I heard it.


----------



## Gr3iz

_Leave it to Beaver_ - First several episodes on Roku channel.

MeTV is playing select episodes Sunday @ noon ET in honor of Tony Dow.


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> Who wants to be a millionaire


I do!
Maybe...
It ticks me off when the contestants don't know the answers that seem rather obvious to me, but to be fair, we all have different frames of reference.


----------



## Gr3iz

The Bowery Boys (aka The East Side Kids) - 'Neath Brooklyn Bridge
https://archive.org/details/11NeathBrooklynBridge


----------



## dotty999

Documentary on Kate Bush


----------



## Gr3iz

NASCAR Cup race on the Indy road course ... Meh ...


----------



## valis

That was a big shunt though....total brake failure....


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah it was! Completely unexpected for the 42!


----------



## dotty999

First dates


----------



## eddie5659

Grand Designs


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I watched the move Disappearance in Yellowstone and it was quite good:

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt19799972/

Followed by an episode of Bonanza.


----------



## valis

Layer Cake


----------



## dotty999

Coronation street


----------



## eddie5659

valis said:


> Layer Cake


Excellent film :up:


----------



## dotty999

Goggle box


----------



## valis

eddie5659 said:


> Excellent film :up:


Matt Vaughn was also involved in Lock, Stock, as well as Snatch. Not a shock I enjoy this as well.


----------



## dotty999

Good morning Britain


----------



## Gr3iz

Rain delay at the Cup race at Michigan. Though the track is drying, the forecast does not look promising. I expect to watch this one (or at least most of it) tomorrow ...


----------



## renegade600

the anime, Black Summoner


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Rain delay at the Cup race at Michigan. Though the track is drying, the forecast does not look promising. I expect to watch this one (or at least most of it) tomorrow ...


Doing the same for the open-wheel race. Looks like Nascar at least got started....


----------



## RT

It's just one of those things...that happen

_*Serenity*_ came on TV, and though I have the DVD, couldn't resist.
You see, that way I didn't have to do anything but play with the remote 
Did buffer it enough to zoom through most of the ads.
Then the Emergency Alert System came on with the monthly test, which kills the buffer and you have to reset the channels(s) to pause, ff, etc.
And thusly lost a large portion of the pixmission...

So....hey ho...and so it goes...
And where is that DVD anyways???

Found it! 
Went from there...
@valis you know this one


----------



## valis

That was some serious Ghostrider action


RT said:


> It's just one of those things...that happen
> 
> _*Serenity*_ came on TV, and though I have the DVD, couldn't resist.
> You see, that way I didn't have to do anything but play with the remote
> Did buffer it enough to zoom through most of the ads.
> Then the Emergency Alert System came on with the monthly test, which kills the buffer and you have to reset the channels(s) to pause, ff, etc.
> And thusly lost a large portion of the pixmission...
> 
> So....hey ho...and so it goes...
> And where is that DVD anyways???
> 
> Found it!
> Went from there...
> @valis you know this one


GREAT movie!


----------



## RT

Sooo...if you were a Breaking Bad fan, then it goes without saying you must have watched Better Call Saul.
The series finale is coming up, and I hate to see it go.
Both Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul were written in a way that didn't insult your intelligence, nor relied on memes to further the story.
The attention to details that allowed both series to inter-link is rather brilliant.

Breaking Bad was something I thought I wouldn't care for until my sister impressed upon me me that it's a good thing.
She was right.

It sorta defined TV at the time, much like the X Files defined TV in the '90s.
(Not to mention Vince Gilligan had a hand in all of this)

The idea of taking a hit series and making a prequel series of it, with actors aging, is risky, but they pulled it off quite nicely.
They even retroed the intro for it, making it like a bad VCR tape or sommat 

Anyway, I highly recommend both series, If you haven't seen them, you've missed out on something special, but as with most things, it's a matter of timing.


----------



## 2twenty2

Flaspoint tv series

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1059475/


----------



## 2twenty2

Bonanza season 5


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Bonanza season 5


I was up to season 9 and all of a sudden they've gone back to the beginning again. They don't broadcast all episodes so I hope they'll show the ones they didn't the first time around.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I was up to season 9 and all of a sudden they've gone back to the beginning again. *They don't broadcast all episodes* so I hope they'll show the ones they didn't the first time around.


What tv channel is Bonanza on or are you streaming?

Got mine on DVD.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> What tv channel is Bonanza on or are you streaming?


I'm on Bell Satellite and the channel is CHCH 1057.


----------



## 2twenty2

Oh CHCH Hamilton. I get that channel with the antenna but I haven't watched CHCH in awhile.


----------



## Cookiegal

They have a lot of retro shows and it's fun to watch some of them again.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> They have a lot of retro shows and it's fun to watch some of them again.


Right on. CTV online (streaming) has a lot of retro shows too (free).


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, it's groovy, right?


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah, it's groovy, right?


It sure is 😁 or should I say "right on" 😁

https://www.ctv.ca/throwback


----------



## Cookiegal

LOL! If you know if any place that's airing the original Tour of Duty series, I'd love to watch that again. The History channel carried it for a while but no more.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> LOL! If you know if any place that's airing the original *Tour of Duty* series, I'd love to watch that again. The History channel carried it for a while but no more.


Not at the moment but if/when I do I'll let you know


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks.


----------



## 2twenty2

You're welcome


----------



## dotty999

J - Judge Judy


----------



## Gr3iz

Cup race at Richmond, VA. 3/4 mile short track.


----------



## valis

Flipping between that and golf.


----------



## Gr3iz

Back-to-back wins for my guy! Harvick, win # 60 after breaking a 65 race losing streak last week!


----------



## dotty999

Good Morning Britain


----------



## valis

Be Cool


----------



## 2twenty2

Back to watching "Flashpoint" season 2


----------



## Cookiegal

I guess Bonanza is over for me. Since they restarted it's repeats of the ones they already aired. They didn't show all seasons. I actually contacted them and got just a generic reply " Hi, thanks for contacting us. We've received your message and appreciate you reaching out". Really, so are you going to answer my question? 😡

Like everything else, all good things must come to an end.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> I guess Bonanza is over for me. Since they restarted it's repeats of the ones they already aired. They didn't show all seasons. I actually contacted them and got just a generic reply " Hi, thanks for contacting us. We've received your message and appreciate you reaching out". Really, so are you going to answer my question? 😡
> 
> Like everything else, all good things must come to an end.


Well, TECHNICALLY, Bonanza ended 50 years ago, but I get what you are saying. 

All my favorite shows are long gone, but I can still find them here and there. Heck, got the entire Twilight Zone library.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> Well, TECHNICALLY, Bonanza ended 50 years ago, but I get what you are saying.


I know and I know.


----------



## dotty999

Criminal Minds


----------



## Gr3iz

Cup racing at Watkins Glen road course. Rain has stopped and they are back on slicks ...


----------



## valis

Forgot Kimi is trying Nascar and about fell over....


----------



## dotty999

Goggglebox


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> Forgot Kimi is trying Nascar and about fell over....


Probably not used to this heavy a car ... Just lost it.


----------



## valis

He had help, shall we say.


----------



## dotty999

Long lost family


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> He had help, shall we say.


It's that NASCAR thing, "Rubbin's racin'!". ;_)


----------



## RT

I went to the DVR episodes of the X Files.
While they're not in chronological order, in my files, and the actors have aged, it's easy to forget what has gone on before, and some of it is weird and (frankly) boring.
I tend to like the stand alone episodes rather than the conspiracy mythos in the latter series.


----------



## dotty999

The Chase


----------



## 2twenty2

Charlies Angels

https://www.ctv.ca/throwback


----------



## dotty999

Question Time


----------



## Gr3iz

Busch race at Daytona. So far rather tame. Waiting for "The Big One" ...


----------



## valis

Race that would not end...


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, tonight (this morning, actually), it's the Big One*s*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I watched a new series called The Resort. Seems good but it may get weird.

and Bonanza, but that will end next week as they won't be broadcasting it any more.


----------



## dotty999

Judge Judy


----------



## 2twenty2

Bonanza season 5


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Bonanza season 5


You're streaming it though, right?


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> You're streaming it though, right?


No, got it on DVD


----------



## Cookiegal

Oh right. I forgot.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cup race at Daytona (postponed from last night).


----------



## dotty999

J - Judge Judy


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Cup race at Daytona (postponed from last night).


Ditto. Also watched the Belgian GP this am. Good day.


----------



## Gr3iz

So far, rain wins ...


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> J - Judge Judy


Methinks Dotty confused a certain game with this thread, or making a joke 
That's OK sweetie, no capital punishment for you 

Bill Nye (the science guy) doing a new short series called "The End is Nye" on SYFY.
Catastrophes that are possible (or likely) to end life as we know it on planet Earth.
Depressing in a way, but ends up giving positive suggestions to that which may befall us all...


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night it was Star Trek - The Trouble with Tribbles and Bonanza.


----------



## lochlomonder

Cookiegal said:


> Last night it was Star Trek - The Trouble with Tribbles and Bonanza.


Karen,

I don't know if you just stick to classic Star Trek or you've watched any of the offshoots, but have you had a chance to watch Star Trek: Strange New Worlds? It's fast becoming my all-time favourite; even moreso than TNG.


----------



## Cookiegal

lochlomonder said:


> I don't know if you just stick to classic Star Trek or you've watched any of the offshoots


I typically like to stick to the originals. I don't really like it when it has different celebrities but if I see it on the schedule maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## dotty999

cold case killers


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I typically like to stick to the originals. I don't really like it when it has different celebrities but if I see it on the schedule maybe I'll give it a try.


Posted something like this earlier.
It really took me quite a while to accept Star Trek being anything other than the original, simply because it was not Kirk, Spock and McCoy...
Well, we must seek out new life forms and new civilizations...

When TNG originally aired, the band was practicing/rehearing that night.
But the wife and fam watched it and soon embraced it, convinced me it's worth watching, which I didn't get to do til the series was nearly over. Thank goodness for reruns!


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Well, we must seek out new life forms and new civilizations...


Must we?


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it was Don't Forget the Lyrics! and America's Got Talent.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Must we?


Well, it so says it the opening titles of various Star Trek incarnations, and where's your uniform, btw, Ensign Karen? Do I see a Red Shirt, or a Red Skirt?


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Do I see a Red Shirt, or a Red Skirt?


Methinks you're seeing things.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Methinks you're seeing things.


As long as they are mini skirts, it would be true to the original, whatever colour! l
It was, in fact, the first series to feature mini skirts on TV, and the first to show moving stars in the background...and use a green screen, like your local weather reporter...
So many firsts that have lasted in this century 

And maybe check out the Star Trek Fans thread on TSG... link may be flaky, but you have super powers 
(ummm... I didn't know Mike was into cosplay


----------



## Cookiegal

You wouldn't want to see me in a mini-skirt, trust me. 

I've seen that thread but don't really have anything to add there.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I've seen that thread but don't really have anything to add there.


But you might have some things to learn there, if you are of a mind...



Cookiegal said:


> You wouldn't want to see me in a mini-skirt, trust me.


Nor would anyone want o see a Scarecrow in such garb, but the Red Shirts rarely speak, and get killed before the first commercial ad...sometimes even before the theme comes on...
Man o man, It's tough being a bit player in a show you never thought would become a world icon.
It's been said that at any given time, anywhere in the world some version of Star Trek is airing.
And I might betcha, the same could be said about Bonanza


----------



## Gr3iz

Penn State vs. Purdue. So far, we're (PSU) up 21-17.


----------



## valis

Heckuva game. As is the WVU/Pitt game.


----------



## Gr3iz

Closer than I thought it would be, or wanted it to be ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Whew! That was close! I think that game had more lead changes than most Indy Car races! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Password, Bonanza and Court Cam.


----------



## 2twenty2

Amazon Prime >

The Lord Of The Rings: The Rings Of Power

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7631058/


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Password, Bonanza and Court Cam.


Password! Used to watch that when Alan Ludden hosted it and was sweet on Betty White


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Password! Used to watch that when Alan Ludden hosted it and was sweet on Betty White


Me too but this is a new version. I'm not crazy about the host but it's fun to watch.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Amazon Prime >
> 
> The Lord Of The Rings: The Rings Of Power
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7631058/


Hi Mr2!
What do think about it?
I've seen the promos, but IMHO it'd be hard to beat the original Lord of the Rings trilogy.


----------



## valis

F1 Dutch GP


----------



## Cookiegal

They're put Bonanza back on again starting later next week. It's still early shows so I hope they're ones I didn't watch the first time around and they're not just playing the same episodes in a loop.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Hi Mr2!
> *What do think about it?*
> I've seen the promos, but IMHO it'd be hard to beat the original Lord of the Rings trilogy.


Alright so far


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> *They're putting Bonanza back on again starting later next week.* It's still early shows so I hope they're ones I didn't watch the first time around and they're not just playing the same episodes in a loop.


----------



## Gr3iz

NASCAR Cup race at Darlington, SC.


----------



## valis

The Crow


----------



## 2twenty2

voyage to the bottom of the sea.............second half of season1








https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057798/


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> voyage to the bottom of the sea


Great show. I used to watch it all the time.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Great show. I used to watch it all the time.


Yep, one of the better ones back then


----------



## MrBillPro

Wow! some of us are telling our age "I'll be 71 on the 4th of October"  I like all the old shows, but I also like some of the new ones, waiting on Yellowstone to return, I think on November 13th.


----------



## 2twenty2

MrBillPro said:


> Wow! some of us are telling our age "I'll be 71 on the 4th of October"  I like all the old shows, but I also like some of the new ones, waiting on *Yellowstone* to return, I think on November 13th.


I like Yellowstone. How about 1883, the prequel to Yellowstone?

1883 > 1883 (TV Series 2021–2022) - IMDb


----------



## MrBillPro

2twenty2 said:


> I like Yellowstone. How about 1883, the prequel to Yellowstone?
> 
> 1883 > 1883 (TV Series 2021–2022) - IMDb


I watched all of the 1883 series, it was pretty good, I think if it would have come out first, then Yellowstone, I might have understood it better.


----------



## Tildy

*State of Play. 

(*and I'm not tellin how old I am)😛


----------



## Gr3iz

Penn State at home winning 40-7, so far ...


----------



## 2twenty2

MrBillPro said:


> I watched all of the 1883 series, it was pretty good, *I think if it would have come out first, then Yellowstone, I might have understood it better.*


----------



## 2twenty2

Rat Patrol the Complete Series DVD








The Rat Patrol (TV Series 1966–1968) - IMDb


The Rat Patrol: Created by Tom Gries. With Christopher George, Gary Raymond, Eric Braeden, Lawrence P. Casey. The World War II North African missions of an Allied commando patrol squad of the Long Range Desert Group.




www.imdb.com






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rat_Patrol


----------



## valis

F1 Italian GP at Monza


----------



## renegade600

That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I watched an Aurora Teagarden mystery movie "Haunted by Murder".


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Last night I watched an Aurora Teagarden mystery movie "Haunted by Murder".


I just witnessed a murder



Spoiler












a murder of crows that is 😁


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> I just witnessed a murder


I didn't see the spoiler thingy at first. What do you mean a murder of crows? A cull?


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I didn't see the spoiler thingy at first. *What do you mean a murder of crows*? A cull?


When there is a group of crows it is called a "murder" (not a flock)








A Murder of Crows ~ Crow Facts | Nature | PBS


See images of one of nature's most intelligent animals.




www.pbs.org


----------



## Cookiegal

And I thought I was too old to learn something new.


----------



## Gr3iz

About to watch the Cup race at Kansas.


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> About to watch the Cup race at Kansas.


Going open wheel here, Indycar finale at Laguna Seca.


----------



## valis

2twenty2 said:


> I just witnessed a murder
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300309
> 
> a murder of crows that is 😁


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> View attachment 300319


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> And I thought I was too old to learn something new.


Never too old. I learn something new about every week. 😁


----------



## HOBOcs

MLB - Blue Jays VS Tampa Bay Rays


----------



## 2twenty2

The Lord Of The Rings: The Rings Of Power episode 3


----------



## 2twenty2

Game of Thrones: House of the Dragon episode 1









House of the Dragon (TV Series 2022– ) - IMDb


House of the Dragon: Created by Ryan J. Condal, George R.R. Martin. With Rhys Ifans, Matt Smith, Fabien Frankel, Graham McTavish. An internal succession war within House Targaryen at the height of its power, 172 years before the birth of Daenerys Targaryen.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Gr3iz

F-Troop - Season 1


----------



## 2twenty2

Game of Thrones: House of the Dragon episodes 2, 3, 4


----------



## 2twenty2

Corner Gas (Animated) season1 episodes 1-4
















Corner Gas Animated (TV Series 2018–2021) - IMDb


Corner Gas Animated: Created by Brent Butt. With Brent Butt, Gabrielle Miller, Fred Ewanuick, Eric Peterson. The adventures of small town folk. Catch up with Brent and the Dog River gang. Canada's #1 comedy brand is now bigger, bolder, and breaking the laws of physics. Small-town Saskatchewan...




www.imdb.com






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corner_Gas_Animated




https://www.cornergas.com/


----------



## Gr3iz

Penn state kicking Auburn Tiger butt at Auburn ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Just watched Paddington 2. While a bit silly, it was cute and a bit sad and touching at the end.


----------



## 2twenty2

Corner Gas Animated Season 1 Episodes 5-13


----------



## Gr3iz

Penn State won!

Next up, NASCAR Cup race at Bristol, TN! Night race at a half mile, high-banked bullring!


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Penn State won!
> 
> Next up, NASCAR Cup race at Bristol, TN! Night race at a half mile, high-banked bullring!


Flipping between that and the LSU game.


----------



## 2twenty2

Corner Gas Animated season 2 episodes 1-11


----------



## 2twenty2

💐 QUEEN Elizabeth's State Funeral


----------



## 2twenty2

Corner Gas Animated season 3 episodes 1-11


----------



## 2twenty2

Game of Thrones: House of the Dragon season 1 episode 5


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Gr3iz

NASCAR Cup race at Texas Motor Speedway


----------



## MrBillPro

Gr3iz said:


> NASCAR Cup race at Texas Motor Speedway


What a race it was, congratulations to Tyler and Richard Childress.


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I watched the movie Ode to Billie Joe and finally learned what they threw off that bridge. 

Followed by an episode of the original Star Trek (the one with the gunfight at the OK corral).


----------



## Gr3iz

MrBillPro said:


> What a race it was, congratulations to Tyler and Richard Childress.


I like Tyler. I hate that he's going to Hamlin's team after next year. He's good for RCR. Better than RC's next-to-worthless grandson. I was a fan of RCR since Big E's days (in case it wasn't obvious), but the organization has been declining over the years, especially now that they are picking up the Shrub next year! 

Crazy tire issues! Goodyear roulette!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm trying _The Wheel of Time_ series on Amazon Prime. I've read many critical reviews, especially how it deviates massively from the books. It's been many years since I've read the books, though, and have forgotten much of it. On episode 2 and so far, it's not bad.


----------



## Tildy

Vienna Blood..series 
Thriller set in Vienna 1900's


----------



## 2twenty2

Got a little nostalgic today so I..........

watched "*The Last Blockbuster*" documentary


----------



## dotty999

Good morning Britain


----------



## Cookiegal

The Resident and La Brea.


----------



## valis

Air Force/Navy. Go USAFA!


----------



## Gr3iz

Penn State beating Northwestern at home. Just hit half.

Monitoring NASCAR Busch race via web.


----------



## 2twenty2

Singapore grand prix 🏎


----------



## 2twenty2

NASCAR

Talladega - Yellawood 500 🚘🚘 🏁
SUNDAY, OCTOBER 2ND, 2022 | *2:00 PM ET*


----------



## Gr3iz

Right there with ya, knuck! About to get the green...


----------



## 2twenty2

All right, my driver won.


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh. You're one of them! ;-)

I used to not mind him, but he lost all my respect last year at Bristol!


----------



## valis

F1 at Suzuka. Easily my favorite track, and a possibility of rain. And Max may just clinch the Championship this week as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

NASCAR Cup race at Charlotte, NC. Unfortunately, not the oval, but part oval, part road course. <sigh>


----------



## 2twenty2

Memory


----------



## RT

I tried...
Put it on DVR, perhaps my timing was wrong...
Found it was really tough to hang with...
The Blair Witch Project.

A movie that was for it's time, in it's time...all because of the clever hype that surrounded it (at the time.)
My friend's mother (without ever seeing the movie) declared 'Aww, those poor kids...'

I recall when the flick came out on VHS rental, gather the kids around with all the lights out, and it was kinda creepy.
Now it was a struggle to get through...in fact nixed right when they disover the creepy wooden twig figures, etc..
Not enough kids onboard, room not dark enough, I dunno. 🤷


----------



## dotty999

Good Morning Britain


----------



## 2twenty2

Sunday, Oct. 16 *2:30 PM ET*

South Point 400 🚘 🚘
Las Vegas Motor Speedway
267 laps / 400.5 miles 🏁


----------



## eddie5659

Just finished watching all 4 seasons of Mr. Robot. I liked it, was hooked on the 1st episode, and now I'll be checking out the many soundtracks as well


----------



## valis

An American Werewolf In London


----------



## 2twenty2

eddie5659 said:


> Just finished watching all 4 seasons of Mr. Robot. I liked it, was hooked on the 1st episode, and now I'll be checking out the many soundtracks as well


I tried to watch that but I couldn't get past the first episode.


----------



## eddie5659

The first episode got me, but I can understand if you didn't like the first episode, you probably won't want to watch the rest. It deals with many issues as well in the series.

Its actually one of those series I can watch again in a year. Like 24 and Bosch.


----------



## 2twenty2

Game of Thrones: House of the Dragon season 1 episode 8


----------



## valis

NLCS G1.

Here ya go Mike...release point never changes. Pitches sure do.



http://imgur.com/a/2Q6cJYz


----------



## renegade600

currently watching Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau. Gotta love the long titles some anime has.


----------



## Gr3iz

Watching my Penn State kicking tuchus over Minnesota! 45-17 with 6:30 left in the game!


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today........................


Sunday, Oct. 23 2:30 PM ET

Dixie Vodka 400 🚘 🚘
Homestead-Miami Speedway















267 laps / 400.5 miles 🏁


----------



## valis

F1 at COTA, about 3 hours from where I currently am sitting.


----------



## Gr3iz

2twenty2 said:


> Later today........................


Right there with ya, pal!


----------



## 2twenty2

Sunday, Oct. 30 2:00 PM ET

Xfinity 500 🚘 🚘
Martinsville Speedway

Martinsville, Virginia- 500 laps / 263 miles 🏁 

I usually don't watch the short track races but if nothing else on I might watch it.


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I watched the first two episodes of the 9 episode series "A Friend of the Family". I thought it was very good.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Last night I watched the first two episodes of the 9 episode series "A Friend of the Family". I thought it was very good.


Sounds like a good series. I'll have to check it out.









A Friend of the Family (TV Mini Series 2022) - IMDb


A Friend of the Family: Created by Nick Antosca. With Jake Lacy, Colin Hanks, Lio Tipton, Anna Paquin. Tells the harrowing true story of the Broberg family, whose daughter Jan was kidnapped multiple times over a period of years by a charismatic, obsessed family "friend."




www.imdb.com


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes and based on a true story.


----------



## Gr3iz

Watching the Cup race. I, unlike knuck, enjoy a good short track race! Not sure this is going to be a "good" race, but I do like the full contact of the short tracks!


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Watching the Cup race. I, unlike knuck, enjoy a good short track race! Not sure this is going to be a "good" race, but I do like the full contact of the short tracks!


Loooove the short tracks. However, F1 GP of Mexico, and that beats any 'go fast and turn left' race.


----------



## Gr3iz

Other than the Kamikaze last lap run by the #1, it was quite tame, considering what was at stake ... Somewhat disappointing ...


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Other than the Kamikaze last lap run by the #1, it was quite tame, considering what was at stake ... Somewhat disappointing ...


Yeah, wasnt there a zillion or so cautions in the spring race?


----------



## valis

F1 was a snoozefest as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> Yeah, wasnt there a zillion or so cautions in the spring race?


That is typically the case at short tracks, but especially when so much is on the line! The Busch race was so much better yesterday, at the same track.


----------



## valis

Yeah watched that....it was great save for the ending. Gibbs didnt make any friends that is for sure.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Walker Independence* season 1 episodes 1-4








Walker: Independence (TV Series 2022– ) - IMDb


Walker: Independence: Created by Seamus Kevin Fahey, Anna Fricke. With Katherine McNamara, Matt Barr, Katie Findlay, Greg Hovanessian. Abby Walker's husband is murdered before her eyes. On her quest for revenge, Abby crosses paths with Hoyt Rawlins. Abby and Hoyt's journey takes them to...




www.imdb.com


----------



## RT

On Halloween night, I watched as much as I could stand of the Simpson's Halloween Specials.
'Twas better than some other stuff on TV.

Being too old to go Trick 'r Treating my self, I relied on the dregs of the kids candy, and tonight it's a plethora of Expedition Unknown, 'til I drift off in the recliner


----------



## valis

My all-time, all genre, fave TV episode is Treehouse of Horror 1.

Primarily because The Raven is top 2 all time fave poimes.


----------



## RT

Of course you know Matt Groening has connection with your fav _Futurama _ and _the Simpsons?_

I knew that you did


----------



## valis

Of course I do.

Simpson's is faaar more personal, but Futurama is easily the smartest show ever broadcast. Only show with a mathematical theorem named for it.


----------



## valis

Moved to Portland in the late 90's, loved the Simpsons, and first time I took the Terwilliger curves on I5 it clicked.


----------



## RT

Re: Simpsons
The dialogue between Smithers and Mr Burns was done in one take, by one guy.
Harry Shearer did not do one scene as Mr Burns, then retake as Smithers.
Did *both* on the fly, switching voices on demand, line to line in the script.
Gives a new meaning to talking to ones self 

But there were many multi talents on that show and Futurama, perhaps a handful of actors doing a bakerr's dozen of characters. and nailing it too.

And to think I got mad at my shower when the acoustics failed to make me sound like a rock star  😖


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> *And to think I got mad at my shower when the acoustics failed to make me sound like a rock star*  😖


Do not fear, the band is hear


----------



## RT

Well here's a challenge to sing in the shower...
you ain't got no tremolo...


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night it was Heartland and Hudson and Rex.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Last night it was Heartland and Hudson and Rex.


Lordy Karen, I thought you were talkling about Rock Hudson and Rex Harrison


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I thought you were talkling about Rock Hudson and Rex Harrison


Nah, not my style.


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night it was The Rookie, Murdoch Mysteries and The Connors.


----------



## Gr3iz

Watching the final Cup race at Phoenix.

Meh...


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Last night it was The Rookie, *Murdoch Mysteries* and The Connors.


good series


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> good series


Yes, very good.


----------



## RT

A Hyperbolic Paraboloid.

That's one thing I learned from watching The Food That Built America.
It is the shape of a Pringles potato chip, and knowing that now makes me want them even more

And somehow one of the key guys that worked on the Pringles project became Secretary of Defense...
Huh,
🤷


----------



## Cookiegal

La Brea and The Incredible Dr. Pol.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> La Brea


I've been watching that, and the new version of Quantum Leap as well.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I've been watching that, and the new version of Quantum Leap as well.


I find La Brea intriguing but a bit confusing as they are always jumping to different times. I never got into Quantum Leap though.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I find La Brea intriguing but a bit confusing as they are always jumping to different times


Yeah, a really good concept...like time travel stuff, generally. Far as I figure it's 1988, 2076 and 100.000 BCE or sommat. Just hope it doesn't get as confusing as Lost.

And I'm my own Grandpaw


----------



## Cookiegal

I never got into Lost either.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I never got into Lost either.


Prolly a good thing for you.
It was quite cool and engaging at first, drew you in with the mystery of it, wondering what's going on.
Clues were given, but the pieces never fit to satisfaction, other than to keep you watching and wondering "What the heck is going on???"

At one point they did a special show trying to explain things, but that just led to the fact that even the writers didn't know.
Just making up things as it went along, not thinking the whole thing through.
Perhaps one of the best contrived and worst shows on TV, so many folks were so disappointed with the lame ending, it didn't seem worth the time invested for the few cool parts.


----------



## eddie5659

The Purge - Season 1


----------



## 2twenty2

Watching and recording 🧛‍♀️ The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein 🧛‍♂️









The Hilarious House of Frightenstein (TV Series 1971– ) - IMDb


The Hilarious House of Frightenstein: With Billy Van, Guy Big, Mitch Markowitz, Joe Torbay. The scary and silly goings-on at a mad scientist vampire's home/lab.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Cookiegal

Heartland and the Incredible Dr. Pol.


----------



## Gr3iz

Watching Penn State put a hurtin' on Maryland! 27 - 0 at the half.


----------



## 2twenty2

The English season 1 episodes 1-3


----------



## Cookiegal

9-1-1, Monarch, Halifax Comedey Festival.


----------



## 2twenty2

The English season 1 episodes 4-6


----------



## eddie5659

Started watching Chamber on Netflix, but half way thru the 2nd episode I woke up, so switched to something else.

Watched Rogue Agent instead, a lot better, great film and apparently not as extreme as to what this guy really did.


----------



## Cookiegal

Station 19 - Grey's Anatomy - Call me Kat - Court Cam - The Incredible Dr. Pol.


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Big Chill_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Nobody's Fool_

Paul Newman, Bruce Willis


----------



## Cookiegal

Monarch, Blue Sky and La Brea if there's time for all three.


----------



## Gr3iz

Penn State @ Rutgers

Edit: PSU won 55-10! Yay! 

We are ... Penn state!


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> and La Brea if there's time for all three.


I must have missed an episode...
Now I hear it won't return until January 🤷

Mean while I've been watching Eureka, an older quirky show with a nice jazzy like theme..


----------



## Gr3iz

Continuing on the Thanksgiving movie theme -- _Son-in-Law_. Earlier today it was _Dutch_.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Now I hear it won't return until January


Yes the last one was the season finale. They take long breaks over Christmas. That's when I watch the Christmas movies I'm recording now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sitcom Thanksgiving episodes.


----------



## eddie5659

The complete boxset of Columbo - Only just hit series 3


----------



## 2twenty2

Netflix Reveals ‘Kaleidoscope,’ a Series Designed to Be Watched in Any Order You Choose (Video)

This team of thieves has been plotting their scheme for more than 20 years

Trailer: Inside Look


----------



## Gr3iz

_Planes, Trains and Automobiles_


----------



## 2twenty2

Wednesday season 1 episodes 1-5


----------



## Cookiegal

Call me Kat, America's Funniest Home Videos, Murdoch Mysteries.


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> _Planes, Trains and Automobiles_


Lol, ditto. AMC.


----------



## Gr3iz

WKRP - _Turkeys Away_ ("As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly" - Arthur Carlson.)

Later today, the quintessential Thanksgiving movie: _Alice's Restaurant_!


----------



## valis

One of the greatest episodes in TV history....


----------



## Gr3iz

And certainly one of the best final lines in a sitcom! More music and Les Nessman! ;-)


----------



## valis

And no Turkey Day is complete without Alice....


----------



## 2twenty2

Wednesday season 1 episodes 6-8


----------



## RT

Casino Royale
Skyfall

Movies with Bond...
Daniel Craig Bond.


----------



## Gr3iz

Penn State vs. Michigan State at home in Happy Valley.


----------



## 2twenty2

Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee


----------



## RT

Recording a 4 hour block of Eureka for later viewing...


----------



## valis

Canadian Bacon


----------



## valis

Top Secret.


----------



## 2twenty2

Jack Ryan season 2 episodes 3-8








Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan (TV Series 2018– ) - IMDb


Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan: Created by Carlton Cuse, Graham Roland. With John Krasinski, Wendell Pierce, Michael Kelly, John Hoogenakker. Up-and-coming CIA analyst, Jack Ryan, is thrust into a dangerous field assignment after he uncovers a pattern in terrorist communication that launches him into...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Gr3iz

_Better Watch Out_ -- A Christmas horror flick.


----------



## Gr3iz

_Christmas with the Kranks_


----------



## RT

Watching Jeremy Wade helping a guy trying haul a Greenland shark out of an ice hole that's too small


----------



## Gr3iz

Just finished watching _Jeff Dunham's Very Speacial Christmas Special_.


----------



## 2twenty2

🤠 🐴Gunsmoke season 20


----------



## dotty999

Gogglebox


----------



## RT

feeling weird today, so watching The Unexplained with William Shatner, which didn't alleviate the weird feelings.. but did make me want to watch some TOS Trek ' 
help! 
l


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Kiss for Christmas_ -- Yeah, sappy, but I'm a Christmasaholic ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I started watching Christmas movies I recorded too since now there's not much on the regular programming until after the holidays.


----------



## Gr3iz

_Angels Sing_ (with Willie Nelson)


----------



## 2twenty2

The Ten Commandments (1956) 4K








The Ten Commandments (1956) - IMDb


The Ten Commandments: Directed by Cecil B. DeMille. With Charlton Heston, Yul Brynner, Anne Baxter, Edward G. Robinson. Moses, raised as a prince of Egypt in the Pharaoh's household, learns of his true heritage as a Hebrew and his divine mission as the deliverer of his people from slavery.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it's Christmas Bedtime Stories.


----------



## Gr3iz

_Nothing Like the Holidays_


----------



## Cookiegal

Lights, Camera, Christmas!


----------



## 2twenty2

1923 s1 ep1








1923 (TV Series 2022– ) - IMDb


1923: Created by Taylor Sheridan. With Harrison Ford, Helen Mirren, Brandon Sklenar, Darren Mann. The Duttons face a new set of challenges in the early 20th century, including the rise of Western expansion, Prohibition and the Great Depression.




www.imdb.com





Tulsa King s1 ep6








Tulsa King (TV Series 2022– ) - IMDb


Tulsa King: Created by Taylor Sheridan. With Sylvester Stallone, Andrea Savage, Martin Starr, Jay Will. Following his release from prison, mafia capo Dwight "The General" Manfredi is exiled to Tulsa, Oklahoma, where he builds a new criminal empire with a group of unlikely characters.




www.imdb.com


----------



## 2twenty2

Ben Hur (1959)








Ben-Hur (1959) - IMDb


Ben-Hur: Directed by William Wyler. With Charlton Heston, Jack Hawkins, Haya Harareet, Stephen Boyd. After a Jewish prince is betrayed and sent into slavery by a Roman friend in 1st-century Jerusalem, he regains his freedom and comes back for revenge.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Gr3iz

_On the Twelfth Day of Christmas _


----------



## Gr3iz

_This Christmas_

Amusing black comedy (literally and figuratively) about a dysfunctional family. My favorite line:

"Lisa, it's not funny!"
Lisa: "No, it's not, but I'm gonna keep drinking until it is!"


----------



## Gr3iz

_A Christmas Carol_ (1984) w/George C. Scott


----------



## 2twenty2

Christmas vacation








National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (1989) - IMDb


National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation: Directed by Jeremiah S. Chechik. With Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis, Johnny Galecki. The Griswold family's plans for a big family Christmas predictably turn into a big disaster.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Gr3iz

Great flick! I'll watch it one day this week!

I'm in the "TSG" Zoom (actually Mike's Zoom), talking to Allan (managed) waiting for Mike to get back from picking up his youngest son.


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> _A Kiss for Christmas_ -- Yeah, sappy, but I'm a Christmasaholic ... ;-)


Mebbe so, but I'm sure you're not a sappyaholic


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> Mebbe so, but I'm sure you're not a sappyaholic


Not particularly, though I can deal with rom-coms, as long as it is funnier than sappy ... ;-)

Right now watching _Holiday Affair_.


----------



## 2twenty2

Geronimo: An American Legend








Geronimo: An American Legend (1993) - IMDb


Geronimo: An American Legend: Directed by Walter Hill. With Jason Patric, Gene Hackman, Robert Duvall, Wes Studi. The story of the Apache chief and his armed resistance to the U.S. Government's subjugation of his people.




www.imdb.com


----------



## 2twenty2

Jeff Dunham: Very Special Christmas Special








Jeff Dunham's Very Special Christmas Special (TV Special 2008) - IMDb


Jeff Dunham's Very Special Christmas Special: Directed by Michael Simon. With Jeff Dunham, Brian Haner. The multi-platinum selling comedian performs his first holiday-themed stand-up special with his friends.




www.imdb.com





Abbott & Costello Christmas Show








"The Colgate Comedy Hour" Abbott & Costello (TV Episode 1952) - IMDb


Abbott & Costello: Directed by Ed Sobol. With Bud Abbott, Lou Costello, Margaret Whiting, Fayard Nicholas. It's Christmas, what better way than to celebrate with Abbott and Costello.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Gr3iz

2twenty2 said:


> Jeff Dunham: Very Special Christmas Special


Watched that one the other day! LOL!! Jingle Bombs! ;-)

Just finished watching _Jack Frost_ - w/Michael Keaton & Mark Addy.
Now watching _Mixed Nuts_ - w/Steve Martin & Madeline Kahn.


----------



## 2twenty2

🤠 🐴 Gunsmoke marathon season 12 and up (the coloured episodes)


----------



## Gr3iz

National Lampoon's _Christmas Vacation_

Later _Miracle on 34th Street_ (the good version!)


----------



## MPR

I've been re-watching the old Route 66 series on Roku. That series and books like _On the Road_, _Blue Highways_, and _Travels with Charley_ set me on a several-year journey traveling across America and Canada after I finished grad school in the mid-80s. Most of my travels were on a Honda CB750, which wasn't exactly a touring bike but was all that I could afford. I hit all of the contiguous 48 states and most of the southern provinces of Canada before I got bored and went back to school.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like fun!

I'm currently watching Laurel & Hardy's _March of the Wooden Soldiers_.


----------



## Deke40

After two weeks of watching Britbox and Longmire for the 2nd or 3rd time looks like my TV time is about to pick up.


----------



## 2twenty2

The Viginian








The Virginian (TV Series 1962–1971) - IMDb


The Virginian: Created by Charles Marquis Warren. With Doug McClure, James Drury, Lee J. Cobb, Sara Lane. Personable Western series based in Wyoming from the 1890s onward.




www.imdb.com


----------



## 2twenty2

Newhart








Newhart (TV Series 1982–1990) - IMDb


Newhart: Created by Barry Kemp, Sheldon Bull. With Bob Newhart, Mary Frann, Tom Poston, Julia Duffy. The misadventures of an author turned innkeeper in rural Vermont and his friends.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Gr3iz

The Rose Bowl --Penn State vs. Utah

Go PSU!!!


----------



## valis

Ditto, but if I had to choose, I am rooting for Utah. Its like 6.1 of one, 5.9 of the other.


----------



## Gr3iz

To each, his own. It's a physical game!

Gotta go with my Alma Mater! ;-)


----------



## RT

Since early morn Saturday (12/31/2022) 'til now SYFY's Twilight Zone marathon of the classic series.
On Sunday (1/1/2023) a "new" version premiered...showed three episodes.
The first I DVR'd, haven't seen that one yet, watched the other two.
One was kinda lame, the other not too bad.

It was tried before, but ya can't beat the originals.
The marathon continues into tomorrow, so I'm feeling a bit zoned out


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Since early morn Saturday (12/31/2022) 'til now SYFY's Twilight Zone marathon of the classic series.
> On Sunday (1/1/2023) a "new" version premiered...showed three episodes.
> The first I DVR'd, haven't seen that one yet, watched the other two.
> One was kinda lame, the other not too bad.
> 
> It was tried before, but ya can't beat the originals.
> The marathon continues into tomorrow, so I'm feeling a bit zoned out


Yup, been watching it off and on all weekend.


----------

